# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Помощь морпехам Одессы.

## Rini

От Военно-морских сил Украины в зону АТО уходит сводная тактическая группа. Значительную часть подразделения составят морские пехотинцы Феодосийского и Керченского батальонов. Эти люди уже прошли в Крыму серьезную проверку на верность присяге. Сейчас они готовы рисковать жизнью, чтобы защитить страну и каждого из нас.
Средствами индивидуальной защиты (каски, бронежилеты) они обеспечены, а вот с техникой и оборудованием очень большие проблемы. Времени на подготовку очень мало. Ребятам очень нужна помощь! Давайте покажем морякам, что мы ценим их преданность и героизм!

Моряки сами составили список своих потребностей: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit?pli=1#gid=0

Волонтеры уже начали сбор средств на покупку того, что крайне необходимо морякам. Свой финансовый отчет они обновляют ежедневно: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcJCwNUL3CorCmFkJa_M_Y967Hi5MOcjycyjMYBGpAE/edit#gid=0

Здесь, на форуме, мы ежедневно будем размещать отчет о проделанной работе. Для удобства точно такой же отчет публикуется в Фейсбуке в группе "Мы - с армией!": https://www.facebook.com/groups/271924819679294/

Если вы можете и хотите помочь - присоединяйтесь!

 Отправлять деньги можно на карточки:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":*
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT:UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*В ОДЕССЕ* передать помощь можно по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
*В ИЛЬИЧЕВСКЕ* можно позвонить нашему волонтеру Татьяне по телефону (067) 481-86-59. Она подъедет по нужному адресу и все заберет.

----------


## Rini

Вот то, что удалось сделать волонтерам за две недели работы.
1. Закуплены два прибора ночного видения (ПНВ). На это потрачено 7 тысяч гривен. Но поскольку группа уходит не маленькая, нужны еще ПНВ.


2. Поскольку на улице похолодало, а ребята уже сейчас несут службу на блокпостах, закупили им флисовые кофты - 70 шт. На это было потрачено 23 450 грн.



3. Заказан еще один ПНВ и генератор. Ждем со дня на день. Чек об оплате и фото будут обязательно предоставлены. 

4. Следующая очень важная задача - средства связи. Именно хорошо налаженная связь зачастую помогает оперативно решать боевые задачи и спасать жизни наших бойцов. В первую очередь нужно закупить несколько* радиостанций,* а также *четыре аккумулятора (6СТ-90 или 6СТ-75)* для связного БТР. Без них машина просто не сможет выполнять свои боевые задачи. 

5. И напоследок фото наших подопечных. Занятия по огневой подготовке

----------


## sisiska

Я конечно тоже за то, чтобы обеспечение было в полной мере, но честно говоря меня уже зардали эти просьбы, на счету минобороны лежат больше 500 млн гривен с смс, идите спрашивайте с них, сколько можно собирать с людей деньги, люди уже раз двадцать проспонсировали армию. УЖе просто нереально бесит, дай дай дай дай, а хули толку от этого дай, если пол года донецк взять не можем. пора отпустить

----------


## Rini

> Я конечно тоже за то, чтобы обеспечение было в полной мере, но честно говоря меня уже зардали эти просьбы


 Мне понятна ваша позиция, но если у вас нет желания помогать - не помогайте. Проходите мимо. Обсуждения политической ситуации мы здесь не ведем. Только ищем единомышленников и людей, желающих помочь. Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## sisiska

> Мне понятна ваша позиция, но если у вас нет желания помогать - не помогайте. Проходите мимо. Обсуждения политической ситуации мы здесь не ведем. Только ищем единомышленников и людей, желающих помочь. Спасибо за понимание.


 да я 14,500 гривен пожертвовал, почему вы не пойдете к генштабу и не попросите у них деньги?! Это бизнес такой или что?!

----------


## Rini

> да я 14,500 гривен пожертвовал, почему вы не пойдете к генштабу и не попросите у них деньги?! Это бизнес такой или что?!


 Министерство обороны выдало морпехам броники и каски. Поэтому в списке потребностей этого нет. В списке только то, что нужно, но никто не даст, если сами не купим. Еще раз повторяю, что мы ведем строгую финансовую отчетность, которую вы сами можете легко проконтролировать. Возможно, для кого-то это и бизнес. Но не для нас. Мы пытаемся помочь.
Еще раз повторяю: эта тема не для обсуждения политической ситуации.

----------


## sisiska

> Министерство обороны выдало морпехам броники и каски. Поэтому в списке потребностей этого нет. В списке только то, что нужно, но никто не даст, если сами не купим. Еще раз повторяю, что мы ведем строгую финансовую отчетность, которую вы сами можете легко проконтролировать. Возможно, для кого-то это и бизнес. Но не для нас. Мы пытаемся помочь.
> Еще раз повторяю: эта тема не для обсуждения политической ситуации.


  Девушка, я не политику обсуждаю, а задаю вполне резонный вопрос, почему вы не потребуете денег от генштаба. Где я про политику хоть слово сказал?! Можете нормально объяснить в какие органы обращались, почему всу не предоставило этого?! Или вы пошли самым простым путем, начав давить на жалость и просить денег у людей?!

----------


## Rini

> Девушка, я не политику обсуждаю, а задаю вполне резонный вопрос, почему вы не потребуете денег от генштаба. Где я про политику хоть слово сказал?! Можете нормально объяснить в какие органы обращались, почему всу не предоставило этого?! Или вы пошли самым простым путем, начав давить на жалость и просить денег у людей?!


 Поверьте, обращались и обращаемся. От штаба ВМС до МО. Пишем письма, звоним. Там отвечают, что ничего этого на складах нет и дать не могут.

----------


## sisiska

> Поверьте, обращались и обращаемся. От штаба ВМС до МО. Пишем письма, звоним. Там отвечают, что ничего этого на складах нет и дать не могут.


 Так вы запрос то официальны пошлите заказным письмом, чтобы они ответили официально и в случае чего можно было бы обращаться в военную прокуратуру. То что они там говорят - это все до лампочки.

----------


## Rini

Спасибо большое за совет. Возьмем на заметку.

----------


## kewka

> Поверьте, обращались и обращаемся. От штаба ВМС до МО. Пишем письма, звоним. Там отвечают, что ничего этого на складах нет и дать не могут.


 А куда деньги уходят, которые государство выделяет, налоги на армию, и вообще всякого рода помощи типа отправь смс и т.д. И кто отправляет сорпехов? Это феодосийские и керченские, они в Одессе сейчас находятся?

----------


## Rini

> А куда деньги уходят, которые государство выделяет, налоги на армию, и вообще всякого рода помощи типа отправь смс и т.д. И кто отправляет сорпехов? Это феодосийские и керченские, они в Одессе сейчас находятся?


 Поверьте, если бы я могла ответить на вопрос о налогах - ответила бы. 
По ребятам: уходит сводная группа моряков (то есть состоящая из различных подразделений). Да, в составе группы есть морпехи из Феодосийского и Керченского батальонов. Нет, далеко не все морпехи находятся в Одессе. Значительная часть - в Николаеве. Отправляют в зону АТО, разумеется, МО и ВМС Украины.

----------


## sisiska

> Поверьте, если бы я могла ответить на вопрос о налогах - ответила бы. 
> По ребятам: уходит сводная группа моряков (то есть состоящая из различных подразделений). Да, в составе группы есть морпехи из Феодосийского и Керченского батальонов. Нет, далеко не все морпехи находятся в Одессе. Значительная часть - в Николаеве. Отправляют в зону АТО, разумеется, МО и ВМС Украины.


 Можете написать сколько по примерным подсчетам нужно денег и сколько уже есть?

----------


## Rini

> Можете написать сколько по примерным подсчетам нужно денег и сколько уже есть?


 О том, сколько уже есть, вы в любую минуту можете узнать здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcJCwNUL3CorCmFkJa_M_Y967Hi5MOcjycyjMYBGpAE/edit#gid=0 Этот отчет обновляется каждый день. За сегодняшний день поступления еще не внесены, а сегодняшний расход - это покупка генератора, который мы только-только получили. Фотоотчет сейчас буду выкладывать.
Сколько всего финансов потребуется, сказать сложно по нескольким причинам. 
1. Список постоянно меняется. Изначально в списке были каски и броники. Это колоссальная сумма. Но потом их выдали ребятам, и мы из списка убрали. А вот часть радиостанций МО сначала обещало выдать, но потом сказали, что нет, радиостанций не будет. Узнали об этом только вчера. Пришлось вносить в список. 
2. Стоимость необходимого может быть разной. Ищем лучшее соответствие цена/качество.
Весь список потребностей здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit?pli=1#gid=0

----------


## Rini

Итак, мы сегодня наконец-то получили генератор, который заказали на прошлой неделе. Эту покупку полностью оплатила девушка Ольга, которая принесла нам наличкой 6 тысяч гривен. Спасибо ей огромное! Фото генератора и товарного чека прилагаю. Но работы еще много, так что мы не расслабляемся.

----------


## kewka

Почему все давят на жалость, а где людям брать столько денег на всякие помощи только на форуме сколько тем: помощь военным которые собираются в зону АТО, помощь военным в зоне АТО, помощь раненым, помощь беженцам и это не считая помощи детям больным, погорельцам и т.д. Может проще собрать группу и собрать им денег на оружие кто поедет в Киев к генералам, министрам и все кто занимается АТО и начнем им делать физические замечания.

----------


## Крокозяблик

Kewka - собирайте группу и езжайте в Киев. Тут как говорится: пьянка дело добровольное. Пока что волонтеры делают неоценимый вклад. И я лично, войн диванных рот, могу помочь исключительно деньгами и только благодаря их инициативе. Так что не засоряйте эфир пожалуйста.

----------


## Rini

на карточку пришло 450 грн. СПАСИБО!

----------


## kewka

> Kewka - собирайте группу и езжайте в Киев. Тут как говорится: пьянка дело добровольное. Пока что волонтеры делают неоценимый вклад. И я лично, войн диванных рот, могу помочь исключительно деньгами и только благодаря их инициативе. Так что не засоряйте эфир пожалуйста.


 Я у волонтера спрашивал а не у вас, кто то на войне беднеет, а кто то зарабатывает и причем неплохо, сколько уже всего купили майки, каски, прицелы, броники и т.д.  Просто волонтеров сейчас стало очень много, и настораживает иногда откуда их столько, правда потом многие в наручниках как мошенники сидят.

----------


## зоря

А еще стало модным под магазинами сидеть с флагом и боксом на тех местах, где еще месяц назад были пресловутые "Ангелы", "Добрые люди"...,. собирающие на  больных детей. Настораживает.

----------


## Rini

Я очень прошу в этой теме не ссориться. Мы создали ее, чтобы объединяться и вместе решать насущные проблемы. Возможно, наши усилия помогут спасти чьи-то жизни. 
to kewka Возможно, кто-то на этой войне зарабатывает. Но это не значит, что я опущу руки и брошу ребят. Я сделаю все, что можно, чтобы им помочь. Если хотите - присоединяйтесь. Если нет, то это абсолютно ваше право. Я понимаю, что есть сомнения по поводу волонтеров. Но более прозрачную систему отчетов, чем есть сейчас у нас, мне трудно представить. У нас есть постоянная страница финансового отчета, есть чеки... Что еще я могу дать вам в качестве доказательства? В общем, хотите - верьте, помогайте. Не хотите - ваше право.

----------


## vika-egevika

А почему Вы не размещаете  свое объявление в теме Дневник волонтера? Странно, ведь только там и размещают свои объявления волонтерские организации, которые этим занимаются...

----------


## Rini

> А почему Вы не размещаете  свое объявление в теме Дневник волонтера? Странно, ведь только там и размещают свои объявления волонтерские организации, которые этим занимаются...


 Ну почему же, не только там. Еще неделю назад мы отчитывались в другой теме в разделе "Аварии, несчастные случаи...". Но потом эту тему очень сузили: была помощь военным из АТО (точную формулировку не помню, но приблизительно так), а стала "Помощь раненым солдатам из зоны АТО". И тогда наши отчеты о сборах в зону АТО стали оффтопом. Администратор посоветовал создать новую тему, не уточняя, в каком именно разделе это нужно сделать. Мы по своему усмотрению так и остались в этом разделе - "Аварии, несчастные случаи...". Если администраторы посчитают нужным перенести тему в другой раздел, они сделают это. Я не вижу в этом проблемы.

----------


## vesna 68

А по какой цене закуплены флисовые кофты? Я разделила и получила 335 грв.А что  по другим адекватным ценам нигде не продают? Так если все закупать так не хватит денег всей страны.Существуют магазины Хумана ,где новые флисовые кофты по 50грв. Можно одеть всех довольно прилично и хорошо.Каждая копейка сейчас дорога, а не просто пойти и потратить не обдумывая и не считая, а оптом писать нам отчеты

----------


## Rini

> А по какой цене закуплены флисовые кофты? Я разделила и получила 335 грв.А что  по другим адекватным ценам нигде не продают? Так если все закупать так не хватит денег всей страны.Существуют магазины Хумана ,где новые флисовые кофты по 50грв. Можно одеть всех довольно прилично и хорошо.Каждая копейка сейчас дорога, а не просто пойти и потратить не обдумывая и не считая, а оптом писать нам отчеты


 Хорошие люди, увидев список потребностей, решили купить именно это и именно так. Мы приняли с огромной благодарностью. По их просьбе деньги были внесены в отчетность. Это справедливое требование. Кстати, морпехи были очень довольны, покупка оказалась очень своевременной. Ребята стоят сейчас на блокпостах и днем, и ночью. Без кофт они бы мерзли. Так что с этим мы успели вовремя.

----------


## Rini

Подводим итоги этого дня, 27 августа.
1. Купили генератор (подробный отчет об этом был днем, вместе с фотографиями). Это очень важно! Но нужен как минимум еще один. И еще очень нужны радиостанции. Иначе у ребят со связью будет просто беда. Весь список потребностей здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit#gid=0
2. Финансы. Спасибо огромное тем людям, которые перечислили на карточку деньги! Все поступления и расходы внесены в финотчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcJCwNUL3CorCmFkJa_M_Y967Hi5MOcjycyjMYBGpAE/edit#gid=0
3. Приятнейшая новость: именно с сегодняшнего дня у нас на Одесском форуме открыта своя тема. Отчеты здесь будут каждый день! Так что не проходите мимо.  
Для тех, кому удобен Фейсбук, может найти нас в группе "Мы - с армией!": https://www.facebook.com/groups/271924819679294/ 

Как помочь военным морякам: 
Отправлять деньги можно на карточки:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":*
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna, Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT:UGASUAUK. Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*В Одессе* передать помощь можно по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
*В Ильичевске* можно позвонить нашему волонтеру Татьяне по телефону (067) 481-86-59. Она подъедет по нужному адресу и все заберет.
Спасибо всем неравнодушным людям!

----------


## Vit-sintez

Не верю я во все эти поборы. Где можно посмотреть чеки о покупке и вживую то, что реально купили?

----------


## Rini

> Не верю я во все эти поборы. Где можно посмотреть чеки о покупке и вживую то, что реально купили?


 Имеете полное право проверить. Заходите по этому адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
Вам все покажут, расскажут и дадут пощупать ))))

----------


## Alfa-omega

> А по какой цене закуплены флисовые кофты? Я разделила и получила 335 грв.А что  по другим адекватным ценам нигде не продают? Так если все закупать так не хватит денег всей страны.Существуют магазины Хумана ,где новые флисовые кофты по 50грв. Можно одеть всех довольно прилично и хорошо.Каждая копейка сейчас дорога, а не просто пойти и потратить не обдумывая и не считая, а оптом писать нам отчеты


 Все такие умные здесь комменты отпускать , пойдите сами купите и принесите  .Легче всего клаву топтать,сами хоть реально что-то сделайте.

----------


## зоря

> Все такие умные здесь комменты отпускать , пойдите сами купите и принесите  .Легче всего клаву топтать,сами хоть реально что-то сделайте.


 В смысле дайте денег и не задавайте неудобных вопросов?. Вы понимаете, что людей уже раздражает кол-во тем, созданных в помощь АТО. Собираются усилиями людей немалые суммы, а вот до солдат доходит только половина. Никто не контролирует волонтеров, гос-во самоустранилось от процесса. Доверие людей с каждой подобной темой истощается, ко всему добавились "волонтеры" под супермаркетами с "желанием помочь" процесс обмана и заработка мошенниками  на солдатах  набирает обороты.

----------


## Rini

> В смысле дайте денег и не задавайте неудобных вопросов?. Вы понимаете, что людей уже раздражает кол-во тем, созданных в помощь АТО. Собираются усилиями людей немалые суммы, а вот до солдат доходит только половина. Никто не контролирует волонтеров, гос-во самоустранилось от процесса. Доверие людей с каждой подобной темой истощается, ко всему добавились "волонтеры" под супермаркетами с "желанием помочь" процесс обмана и заработка мошенниками  на солдатах  набирает обороты.


 Во-первых, я стараюсь отвечать на все вопросы по мере сил. Конечно, если речь не идет об этом - "Где наши налоги?". 
Во-вторых, при желании вы вполне можете проконтролировать нас. Смотрите отчеты, заходите в наш офис, звоните нам по телефону, задавайте вопросы и т.д...

----------


## Rini

На карточку Сергея поступило 2000 грн.
Спасибо огромное! Сумма внесена в отчетность: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcJCwNUL3CorCmFkJa_M_Y967Hi5MOcjycyjMYBGpAE/edit?pli=1#gid=0

----------


## Rini

ВНИМАНИЕ МЕДИКАМ! Очень нужен врач-доброволец, который будет готов при первой необходимости провести для морпехов обучающие занятия по военной медицине. Выезжать придется на полигоны в разные точки Одесской и Николаевской областей. Предварительно врач сможет сам пройти дополнительную медподготовку на специальных курсах. За более подробной информацией можно обращаться по телефону (098) 814-08-31 или здесь мне в "личку". СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

поступления на карточку Татьяне: 
+40 грн.
+3000 грн. (спасибо Shtas)
Всем-всем, каждому, кто откликнулся, - огромная благодарность! Все поступления внесены в отчет!

----------


## Shtas

> Не верю я во все эти поборы. Где можно посмотреть чеки о покупке и вживую то, что реально купили?


 Вот пример отчета волонтеров, который можно назвать образцовым:
http://dou.ua/forums/topic/9970/

Я считаю, что наши одесские волонтеры молодцы и их работа будет не хуже чем у сумских или киевских волонтеров.

----------


## Rini

На валютный счет пришло 300 долларов. Даже не знаю, как отблагодарить. Спасибо!
Сумма внесена в отчет (смотрите самую нижнюю строку).
Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Rini

Татьяне на карточку 200 грн.
Сергею - 100 грн.
Эти суммы внесены в отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcJCwNUL3CorCmFkJa_M_Y967Hi5MOcjycyjMYBGpAE/edit?pli=1#gid=0
Ребята, я низко кланяюсь вам в ноги...

----------


## Rini

Только что на карточку Татьяне пришло 4 тысячи. Сумма уже в отчете.
Благодарю от имени всей нашей команды волонтеров!

----------


## Yu_li_ka

> А по какой цене закуплены флисовые кофты? Я разделила и получила 335 грв.А что  по другим адекватным ценам нигде не продают? Так если все закупать так не хватит денег всей страны.Существуют магазины Хумана ,где новые флисовые кофты по 50грв. Можно одеть всех довольно прилично и хорошо.Каждая копейка сейчас дорога, а не просто пойти и потратить не обдумывая и не считая, а оптом писать нам отчеты


  ++ 100..... Как обычно на войне кто-то зарабатывает.

----------


## Rini

на карточку Татьяны + 150 грн.
Благодарю от всей души!

----------


## Alfa-omega

> В смысле дайте денег и не задавайте неудобных вопросов?. Вы понимаете, что людей уже раздражает кол-во тем, созданных в помощь АТО. Собираются усилиями людей немалые суммы, а вот до солдат доходит только половина. Никто не контролирует волонтеров, гос-во самоустранилось от процесса. Доверие людей с каждой подобной темой истощается, ко всему добавились "волонтеры" под супермаркетами с "желанием помочь" процесс обмана и заработка мошенниками  на солдатах  набирает обороты.


 Вам предлагается пойти и самому купить  необходимые вещи по самой низкой цене какую найдете , а потом еще не сочтите за труд и поезжайте с волонтерами в АТО , тогда и будете рассказывать куда сколько доходит. Попробуйте самому что-то реально сделать, легче всего сидеть  под теплым одеялом и комменты отпускать. А если тема раздражает самое простое -  не читайте

----------


## Rini

Подводим итоги дня, 28 августа.

1. Финансы. Можете считать нас суеверными, но мы всей группой предпочитаем сообщать не о своих планах, а об уже сделанной работе. Просто чтобы не сглазить. Тьфу-тьфу...
Но совсем промолчать у меня нет сил))). И я осторожненько скажу: дорогие одесситы, вчера у нас была огромная проблема. Мы знали, как ее решить, но не могли, у нас не было для этого ресурсов. Теперь у нас есть проблема, есть понимание, как ее решить, и *возможность* ее решить. И все это - благодаря вам и вашей оперативной поддержке! Спасибо вам огромное! Мы уже вплотную работаем над решением проблемы. И вот как только получится, как только надежда воплотится в реальность - я сразу сообщу. И фотоотчет обязательно сделаю.
А пока радостно отправляю вас на наш финотчет, куда внесены все сегодняшние поступления: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcJCwNUL3CorCmFkJa_M_Y967Hi5MOcjycyjMYBGpAE/edit#gid=0

2. У нас была сегодня озвучена просьба по медикам-добровольцам. Как минимум одного нашли. Детали еще утрясаются, но надеемся, что этот вариант сработает. Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся!

Напоминаю, что весь список потребностей военных моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...iak/edit#gid=0

Для тех, кому удобен Фейсбук, может найти нас в группе "Мы - с армией!": https://www.facebook.com/groups/271924819679294/

Как помочь военным морякам:
Отправлять деньги можно на карточки:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":*
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna, Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT:UGASUAUK. Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*В Одессе* передать помощь можно по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
*В Ильичевске* можно позвонить нашему волонтеру Татьяне по телефону (067) 481-86-59. Она подъедет по нужному адресу и все заберет.
Спасибо всем неравнодушным людям!

----------


## Rini

Здравствуйте! Наши поступления сегодня:
+ 200 грн. на карточку Татьяны (уже в отчете)
+ 200 грн. наличкой (занесли по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.)
Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Rini

Занесли к нам в офис 100 грн. наличными.
Мы очень вам благодарны!
Сумма внесена в отчет

----------


## Rini

ВНИМАНИЕ МЕДИКАМ! Очень нужен врач-доброволец, который будет готов при первой необходимости провести для морпехов обучающие занятия по военной медицине. Выезжать придется на полигоны в разные точки Одесской и Николаевской областей. Предварительно врач сможет сам пройти дополнительную медподготовку на специальных курсах. За более подробной информацией можно обращаться по телефону (098) 814-08-31 или здесь мне в "личку". СПАСИБО! 

Нам уже удалось найти нескольких желающих, однако вопрос по-прежнему актуален. Потому что фронт работ широкий. Лишних рук здесь точно не будет.

----------


## Rini

В ЛС продолжают поступать вопросы о военных, которым мы помогаем. Поймите меня правильно, далеко не всю информацию можно "светить". Но на некоторые вопросы попробую ответить хоть чуть-чуть.
*1. Кто именно уходит в АТО?*
Это первая группа военных моряков. До этого моряков в АТО не было. Это сводная группа, то есть состоящая из разных подразделений. Значительную часть составят морпехи из 1-го Феодосийского батальона и 501-го Керченского батальона. Но будут и другие моряки. Например, взвод связи. Куда ж без них? Сразу объясняю: изначально мы начали помогать только морпехам (просто нас попросили им помочь), но потом, когда мы узнали о проблемах всей группы, то взяли под крыло ВСЕХ! Бросить их просто не смогли. И потом, если мы сейчас не поможем, например, связистам с аппаратурой, то это значит, что наши же морпехи будут без связи. Можем мы такое допустить? Однозначно нет! Так что решение было именно таким - помогаем всей группе моряков. Морпехи, разумеется, в курсе и они это решение полностью одобрили. В общем, мы работаем все вместе над одной целью. 
*2. Численность группы?*
Называть точное количество человек не имею права, пока сами ребята не дадут добро. Но цифры меняются. И пока только в сторону увеличения. Когда-то было больше 100, потом - больше 150. И 200 уже тоже было. 
*3. Дата отправления?*
Сама хотела бы знать. Потому что дата тоже меняется. Но та дата, которая есть на данный момент, - очень близка. Очень. У нас осталось буквально несколько дней. А работы - непочатый край! Но не время для истерик. Время собрать себя в кулак и работать. Потом вдохнуть-выдохнуть - и снова работать.

Очень надеемся на вашу помощь и поддержку. Потому что иначе нам будет очень тяжело справиться. 

P.S. Во избежание вопросов сразу скажу: вся информация, которая есть в этом сообщении, озвучена с разрешения офицеров штаба. Я вас умоляю, избавьте меня от замечаний вроде "сливаешь инфу ватникам". Нет, сообщаю только то, что разрешено, и только то, что поможет патриотичным одесситам понять ситуацию и присоединиться к волонтерам. Еще раз всем спасибо!

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяне поступило 1500 грн. Сумма уже внесена в отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcJCwNUL3CorCmFkJa_M_Y967Hi5MOcjycyjMYBGpAE/edit?pli=1#gid=0
Мы очень-очень вам благодарны!

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны: 
+ 100
+ 100
Суммы внесены в отчет. Одесситы, вы - прекрасны, ей Богу!

----------


## Rini

Эта история заслуживает отдельного поста. Сегодня нам в офис позвонили патриотично настроенные ребята, вызвавшиеся помочь. Они увидели, что в списке потребностей есть аккумуляторы, и решили привезти две штуки. Отдать бесплатно. Мы - в восторге! Но ведь нам нужно четыре... Спрашиваем ребят: "А если у вас купить, то сколько будет стоить?" Ответ: "500". Отлично! Берем еще две штуки! Ребята их нам прямо в офис завезли. Вот только чек на покупку забыли... А мы же честные, у нас отчетность... Мы говорим: "Нет, нам чек обязательно". И накладную нам прислали по электронной почте. Такого мы еще не видели. Теперь смотрим - и наслаждаемся. Не накладная, а сплошное удовольствие. Вы тоже на это посмотрите. А когда у вас пройдут первые эмоции, внимательно всмотритесь в цену товара. Ребята нам и подарок сделали, и скидку отличную. Ребята, с такими, как вы, мы точно прорвемся!
P.S. Аккумуляторы едут в Николаев. Именно там местные умельцы доводят до ума технику. И нас там уже обрадовали: аккумуляторов нужно больше. Вроде бы, хочется нервно спросить "Что, опять?". А потом понимаешь: раз нужны аккумуляторы, значит, есть куда их ставить... И начинаешь тихо радоваться. Для такого дела аккумуляторы мы найдем, найдем обязательно.

----------


## Rini

На карточку Сергея + 100 грн. Уже в отчете. СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Новости за 29 августа.
1. Ну, сегодняшнюю историю об аккумуляторах я вам уже рассказала чуть выше. Частично закупили (расходы отмечены в отчете), частично нам подарили, но аккумуляторы нужны будут еще. Будем над этим работать. 
Эх, не могу отказать себе в удовольствии разместить здесь еще раз эту накладную... В конце концов, может женщина иметь свои слабости?


2. У нас недавно появился еще один очень хороший знакомый. Зовут Денис. Он постепенно, с упорством пополняет наши запасы различными хозтоварами. Очень нужная помощь, поверьте! Когда нужно сделать так много крупных покупок, не хочется распыляться на мелочи. Но без этих мелочей тоже не обойтись. И Денис нам в этом помогает. Спасибо тебе, хороший добрый человек!
 

3. Постепенно накапливается коллекция детских рисунков. Люди несут, а мы берем с удовольствием! Это то, что ребята очень и очень ценят, хранят как можно ближе к сердцу. А еще мы сами шьем флаги. Не то, чтобы очень быстро, но мы стараемся. Обязательно обеспечим наших хлопцев украинской символикой. 
 

4. Отдельно хочу поблагодарить за финансы. Спасибо вам! И не думайте, что деньги лежат без толку. Они пока ждут своего заветного часа: товар идет. Ждем. Тьфу-тьфу...
5. И медицина. Да, мы все еще ищем врачей-добровольцев, готовых мотаться по полям и весям, чтобы проводить занятия для военных. Научить пацанов правильно оказывать помощь раненым - важнейший момент. И чем больше будет желающих и умеющих помочь в этом вопросе, тем лучше. Готовы рассмотреть любые предложения.

Весь список потребностей военных моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...iak/edit#gid=0
Отчет по финансам здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcJCwNUL3CorCmFkJa_M_Y967Hi5MOcjycyjMYBGpAE/edit?pli=1#gid=0 

Для тех, кому удобен Фейсбук, может найти нас в группе *"Мы - с армией!"*: https://www.facebook.com/groups/271924819679294/

Как помочь военным морякам:
Отправлять деньги можно на карточки:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":*
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna, Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT:UGASUAUK. Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*В Одессе* передать помощь можно по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
*В Ильичевске* можно позвонить нашему волонтеру Татьяне по телефону (067) 481-86-59. Она подъедет по нужному адресу и все заберет.

Спасибо каждому из вас!

----------


## Rini

ВНИМАНИЕ МЕДИКАМ! Очень нужен врач-доброволец, который будет готов при первой необходимости провести для морпехов обучающие занятия по военной медицине. Выезжать придется на полигоны в разные точки Одесской и Николаевской областей. Предварительно врач сможет сам пройти дополнительную медподготовку на специальных курсах. За более подробной информацией можно обращаться по телефону (098) 814-08-31 или здесь мне в "личку". СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Поступления сегодня:
+ 500 - на карточку Сергея
+ 2000 - на карточку Татьяны
Суммы внесены в отчет. Спасибо, что даже в выходные находите время на благие дела!

----------


## Скатенок

только я  успокоился про "никто кроме нас" ... "выйдем с крыма только с оружием"... "морпехи не предали Украину и полягут за крым"
и тут нате.... пол года война идет, а они еще не в зоне АТО?????? да что ж это за морпехи то госпади.. я не напасусь валерьяны. И жто не политика, а конкретно по теме..

----------


## СтасюлЯ

> только я  успокоился про "никто кроме нас" ... "выйдем с крыма только с оружием"... "морпехи не предали Украину и полягут за крым"
> и тут нате.... пол года война идет, а они еще не в зоне АТО?????? да что ж это за морпехи то госпади.. я не напасусь валерьяны. И жто не политика, а конкретно по теме..


 Сейчас не спокойно возле Мариуполя, и там как раз нужны морпехи, а не танкисты.

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны поступило:
+ 100 грн.
+ 150 грн. 
+ 50 грн.
Суммы внесены в отчет. Спасибо огромное каждому из вас!

----------


## boka

> ВНИМАНИЕ МЕДИКАМ! Очень нужен врач-доброволец, который будет готов при первой необходимости провести для морпехов обучающие занятия по военной медицине. Выезжать придется на полигоны в разные точки Одесской и Николаевской областей. Предварительно врач сможет сам пройти дополнительную медподготовку на специальных курсах. За более подробной информацией можно обращаться по телефону (098) 814-08-31 или здесь мне в "личку". СПАСИБО!


 А речь точно идет о морпехах? Складывается впечатление, что набрали очередной добровольческий батальон, который не имеет представления ни о чем, голые и босые. Они хоть стрелять умеют?

----------


## Rini

> А речь точно идет о морпехах? Складывается впечатление, что набрали очередной добровольческий батальон, который не имеет представления ни о чем, голые и босые. Они хоть стрелять умеют?


 Во-первых, речь идет о военных моряках вообще (почему так - читайте выше, сообщение №46). 
Во-вторых, в данном случае важна практика, практика и еще раз практика. Лишним не будет никогда.
В-третьих, простите, Вы интересуетесь, потому что хотите предложить свои услуги? Или так, покритиковать зашли? Если первое, то пишите в личку. Буду рада. Если второе, то давайте не будем тратить время друг друга. Благодарю за понимание.

----------


## Rini

Новости за 30 августа. Сегодня буду краткой, вы уж простите, слегка замоталась.
1. В общем, так. Учитывая, что времени у нас очень мало, а некоторые вещи купить крайне необходимо, то мы, на свой страх и риск, заказали кое-что из первоочередного списка. Все вместе складывается в сумму, которой у нас пока нет. Где ее брать - я не сильно представляю. Ищем варианты. Если вы поможете - будем благодарны. Очень. 
2. Напоминаю, что мы все еще ищем медиков-добровольцев. Wellcome!

Ну а дальше - все по традиции. 
Весь список потребностей военных моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...iak/edit#gid=0
Отчет по финансам здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0

Для тех, кому удобен Фейсбук, может найти нас в группе *"Мы - с армией!"*: https://www.facebook.com/groups/271924819679294/

Как помочь военным морякам:
Отправлять деньги можно на карточки:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":*
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna, Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT:UGASUAUK. Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Также ведется *сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*В Одессе* передать помощь можно по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

Благодарим всех патриотов за помощь!

----------


## Rini

Вчера вечером Сергею на карточку поступило еще 50 грн. Сумма внесена в отчет.
Отписываюсь только сейчас, потому что Сергей раньше был не на связи, не мог сообщить.
Спасибо!

----------


## Innul

Читаю комменты тех кто выражает свое недовольство по части "слишком много развелось волонтеров" или "просите деньги у генштаба"... как можно вообще такое писать? Все мы знаем где живем и знаем то, что от государства ничего не дождешься. Позавчера был похорон (Кировоградская обл.), хоронили 23-х летнего бойца 79 роты ВДВ, моя мама видела это горе, пока нас это не коснулось, то все мы герои, а когда (не дай Бог) "Грады" будут поливать наши микрорайоны с Киевской трассы то что запоем тогда? Для тех кто живет в мире иллюзий - боевые действия идут меньше чем за 500 км. от Одесской области...

----------


## Rini

Отчет за 31 августа. 
Увы, сегодняшний день был по деньгам "сухой". Совсем. Надеюсь, что это просто из-за выходных. А завтра - понедельник, завтра снова в бой. 

Весь список потребностей военных моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...iak/edit#gid=0

Для тех, кому удобен Фейсбук, может найти нас в группе *"Мы - с армией!"*: https://www.facebook.com/groups/271924819679294/

Как помочь военным морякам:
Отправлять деньги можно на карточки:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":*
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna, Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT:UGASUAUK. Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*В Одессе* передать помощь можно по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
Спасибо всем неравнодушным людям!

----------


## Rini

Сегодня поступления на карточку Татьяны: 
+ 100 грн.
+ 200 грн.
*Обратите внимание!*  Отчет за сентябрь идет по новой ссылке: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041
Отчет за август сохраняется по старой ссылке: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcJCwNUL3CorCmFkJa_M_Y967Hi5MOcjycyjMYBGpAE/edit?pli=1#gid=0. Также его можно посмотреть, если в самом внизу страницы выбрать и нажать соответствующую вкладку. 
Спасибо всем огромное!

----------


## Rini

Во второй половине дня +100 грн. на карточку Татьяне.
Спасибо, Terralegion!

----------


## Shtas

В теме про снаряжение для бойцов мне кажется не помешает ознакомиться со статьей:

http://censor.net.ua/resonance/300512/pamyatka_soldatu_dlya_provedeniya_zachistki

Особенно что касается снаряжения, одежды и аптечки.

----------


## Rini

Подводим итоги дня, 1 сентября.
1. Финансы. Пусть и небольшими порциями, но деньги на карточки поступают. Мы благодарны за каждую гривню, которую вы отправляете. Благодаря вам мы можем сделать для ребят гораздо больше, чем если бы барахтались сами. 
Обратите внимание, что отчет за сентябрь размещен *на новой странице:* https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041
Если вы хотите посмотреть отчет за предыдущий месяц, вы можете в самом низу страницы выбрать нужную вкладку или перейти по этой ссылке: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcJCwNUL3CorCmFkJa_M_Y967Hi5MOcjycyjMYBGpAE/edit?pli=1#gid=0
2. Потребности. Сами устали ждать. Заказали то, что нужно, но товар идет медленно. Очень боимся, что не успеем. Тьфу-тьфу... Все равно прорвемся! Верю!

Весь список потребностей военных моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...iak/edit#gid=0

Для тех, кому удобен Фейсбук, может найти нас в группе *"Мы - с армией!"*: https://www.facebook.com/groups/271924819679294/

Как помочь военным морякам:
Отправлять деньги можно на карточки:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":*
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna, Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT:UGASUAUK. Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

В Одессе передать помощь можно по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
*Или просто стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

Спасибо всем неравнодушным людям!

----------


## Rini

Наличными принесли 200 грн. Сумма - в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041
Напомню, что в Одессе передать помощь можно по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
*Или просто стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

Спасибо!

----------


## Rini

+ 600 грн. на карточку Татьяны. Уже в отчете.
Благодарю вас от всей души!

----------


## Rini

Передали в Ильичевске наличкой 50 грн. и плюс много-много кофе! 
Деньги внесены в финансовый отчет. А фотоотчет будет вечером. 
И спасибо огромное Ильичевску, который подключается к нашей работе!

----------


## Rini

+100 на карточку Татьяны. Сумма в отчете.
Ребята, то, что вы делаете, - неоценимо!

----------


## Rini

На валютную карту сегодня пришло 100$. СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Иногда даже сбор средств на очень серьезные и важные дела может поднять настроение. Одессит и настоящий патриот Александр Бурунов принял эстафету в Ice Bucket Challenge, облил себя холодной водой и перечислил деньги на украинскую армию, как того требовали условия. Ребята загрузили видео только в Фейсбуке, поэтому видеоподтверждение можно увидеть здесь: https://www.facebook.com/groups/271924819679294/permalink/280212152183894/
В свою очередь группа "Мы - с армией!" официально подтверждает: деньги были переданы в помощь морпехам. 200 гривен внесены в отчет за 2 сентября 2014 года в графе "Наличка в руки": https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041. Александр, спасибо!

----------


## Rini

Новости за 2 сентября. 
1. Финансы. Полный отчет за сентябрь размещен на новой странице: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041 Если вы хотите посмотреть отчет за предыдущий месяц, вы можете в самом низу страницы выбрать нужную вкладку или перейти по этой ссылке: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcJCwNUL3CorCmFkJa_M_Y967Hi5MOcjycyjMYBGpAE/edit?pli=1#gid=0
2. Поступления. Благодарим Павла который передал нам много кофе для ребят: 

Также хотим снова сказать спасибо нашему хорошему другу Денису, который принес деньги (они в отчете) и хозтовары: 

3. Нам очень-очень нужны добровольцы, которые будут готов при первой необходимости провести для морпехов обучающие занятия по военной медицине. Это очень важно! За более подробной информацией можно обращаться по телефону (098) 814-08-31 или здесь мне в "личку". СПАСИБО! 
Весь список потребностей военных моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...iak/edit#gid=0

Также ведется *сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Сстучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

Спасибо всем неравнодушным людям!

----------


## KTO

Огромное Вам(вам) уважение !

----------


## Rini

Наличка в руки +100 грн.
Благодарим за поддержку!

----------


## Светлана2503

Спасибо Вам и нашим морпехам!!!

----------


## Rini

Новости за 3 сентября. 
1. После долгого и очень утомительного ожидания наконец-то прибыла радиостанция. Это очень важное и нужное ребятам, но дорогостоящее оборудование. Завтра его будут проверять. Поэтому все отчеты сделаем только после проверки. 
2. Еще завтра ждем термобелье. Думаю, не надо объяснять, что приближаются холода и нужно уже думать о зимней одежде. В общем, завтра нас ждут много дел и большие расходы. Настраиваемся на рабочий лад)))

Финансовый отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Все потребности моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit?pli=1#gid=0

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

*Мы благодарны каждому из вас за поддержку!*

----------


## Rini

Поступления на карточку Татьяне:
+ 200 грн. 
Сумма уже в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041
Спасибо вам огромное!

----------


## Rini

Новости за 4 сентября.
1. Мы практически сформировали группу добровольцев, которые пройдут курсы тактической медицины и потом будут передавать знания бойцам. Возможно, пока не все понимают, насколько это хорошая новость. Но все встанет на свои места, когда от слов перейдем к делу. А пока спасибо огромное всем, кто откликнулся!
2. Увы, термобелье еще не пришло. Ждем. Радиостанции проверили, все хорошо. Но по техническим причинам фотоотчет и чеки - завтра. Прошу отнестись с пониманием. Расходы будут внесены в финансовый отчет только после предоставления вам чеков, чтобы у вас была возможность проверить. 

Финансовый отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Все потребности моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit?pli=1#gid=0

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

*Всем огромное спасибо!*

----------


## Rini

Итак, наконец-то есть возможность подтвердить приятную новость и перед вами отчитаться.
Мы получили, проверили и уже *отправили в Николаев две КВ-станции.* Таким образом сделан очень большой шаг в решении проблемы со связью.
Одна из радиостанций куплена на собранные благодаря всем вам средства, вторая подарена фирмой SoftPress PH. С огромным удовольствием переношу радиостанции из первоочередного списка в список выполненного: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit?pli=1#gid=0
 В финансовом отчете расходы внесены за 4 сентября: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041
Спасибо каждому из вас за ваш вклад в это непростое дело!
На одном фото: чеки за саму станцию и за доставку товара. На втором фото: подтверждение того, что наши аккумуляторы и радиостанции действительно переданы морякам.

----------


## Rini

Поступления внесены в отчет:
+ 500 грн. наличкой
+ 100 грн. на карточку Татьяны 
Спасибо Виктории Борисенко, Ники Отличной и всем-всем, кто поддерживает армию!

----------


## Rini

Новости за 5 сентября. 
1. Вчера мы купили важнейшую аппаратуру для связи (отчет смотрите в посте №80), которая съела буквально половину нашего бюджета. А сделать нужно еще очень и очень много. Так что с новыми силами приступаем к сбору средств. 
2. В числе первоочередных потребностей для военных моряков есть генераторы. Один из них, бензиновый, мы уже купили. Ребята попросили раздобыть хотя бы один дизельный. Стоит он, прямо скажем, не дешево. Будем изыскивать средства. А пока - фото из Николаева: наш генератор рядом с той "машинкой", на которой будет ездить. 

3. Хочу поблагодарить молодого человека, который занес в офис 500 грн. Всего за пару минут и всего несколькими словами поднял нашим девушкам настроение и вдохновил на новые свершения. Не знаю, как вас зовут, но девушки рассказывали о вас с восторгом))) Спасибо вам огромное!
4. И да, мы теперь такие:


Весь список потребностей военных моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit?pli=1#gid=0
Финансовый отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Также ведется *сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

Спасибо всем неравнодушным людям!

----------


## кактусенок

+150 на карточку Татьяне. 
Пусть возвращаются живыми

----------


## Rini

> +150 на карточку Татьяне. 
> Пусть возвращаются живыми


 Здравствуйте! Если быть совсем точными, то почему-то 151 грн.))) сумма внесена в отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041
Спасибо Вам огромное за помощь и поддержку! И пусть Бог услышит Ваши слова!

----------


## Rini

ВНИМАНИЕ! В ближайшую неделю в Одессе и Николаеве запланированы курсы для военнослужащих по тактической медицине. Их будет проводить группа иностранных специалистов. Знания, полученные на подобных курсах, - это реальный шанс спасти свою или чужую жизнь в боевых условиях. Провести эти занятия – важнейшая задача. Но для этого НУЖНА ВАША ПОМОЩЬ!
Инструкторы (восемь человек) будут находиться в Одессе и Николаеве несколько дней, в течение которых их нужно обеспечить:
- жильем;
- питанием;
- транспортом (желателен микроавтобус; расходы на бензин компенсируем).
Если кто-то может помочь в этих вопросах, откликнитесь, пожалуйста! За финансовую поддержку тоже будем очень благодарны. Звоните по телефону (098) 814-08-31.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Новости за 6 сентября.
Главная новость на сегодня, собственно, одна. По медицине. Я ее озвучила в предыдущем сообщении. Если кто-то может помочь в решении организационных вопросов по тренингу, - отзовитесь!

Весь список потребностей военных моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit?pli=1#gid=0
Финансовый отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*
Спасибо всем неравнодушным людям!

----------


## Rini

Отчет за 7 сентября.
Отличная новость! Сегодня получили два оптических дальномера. Общая стоимость - 7800 грн. *Большое спасибо большому хорошему человеку Юрию,* который помогает нам уже не первый раз. Он полностью оплатил эту покупку. Еще раз СПАСИБО!

 

Весь список потребностей военных моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit?pli=1#gid=0
Финансовый отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Также ведется *сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

Благодарим всех за помощь и поддержку!

----------


## Rini

Получили наличкой 100 евро от большого хорошего человека Артема. Сумма внесена в отчет.
СПАСИБО, наш добрый друг!

----------


## Rini

Поступило 100 грн. на карточку Сергея. Сумма внесена в отчет.
Спасибо, дорогие!

----------


## Rini

Новости за 8 сентября
1. Готовимся к зиме. Закупили для морпехов 40 комплектов термобелья и столько же водонепроницаемых костюмов. Нужно больше, но средств уже не хватает. *Очень просим помощи!*
  
2. По-прежнему ищем тех, кто готов помочь в организации курсов по медицине для военных в Одессе и Николаеве.

Весь список потребностей военных моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit?pli=1#gid=0
Финансовый отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Также ведется *сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

Благодарим всех за помощь и поддержку!

----------


## Rini

Для морпехов *очень нужно купить термобелье и водонепроницамые костюмы!* Мы закупили по 40 комплектов того и другого. Нужно еще по 30 комплектов. Помощь нужна уже сейчас!

----------


## AtGlancer

Обратились за помощью волонтеры из другого региона. Ищут термобелье для своих подопечных. Не по делитесь в личку контактом где закупали термобелье для наших морпехов? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Rini

Здравствуйте. Одесса, 7 км.

----------


## Rini

Поступления на карточку Татьяны:
+ 200 грн.
+ 130 грн.
Суммы внесены в отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041
Всем спасибо!

----------


## Rini

Наличка в руки: +200 грн. Сумма внесена в отчет.
Напоминаю, что сейчас нам срочно нужно закупить термобелье для морпехов. 40 закупили, осталось еще 30. Это не так много! ПОМОГИТЕ! Пожалуйста!

----------


## Rini

Наличка в руки - 102 грн. 
Спасибо, Леночка! Благодаря тебе один боец уже будет в тепле)))) 
Сумма внесена в отчет.

----------


## Rini

Новости за 9 сентября.
1. *Очень, очень, очень нужно купить термобелье и водонепроницаемые костюмы!* Большую часть (по 40 комплектов) мы закупили, нужно еще чуть-чуть. Всего по 30 комплектов! На самом деле это не очень большая сумма, но ребятам уже необходимо. Я очень прошу каждого из вас о помощи! Пожалуйста! 

2. Сегодня наш друг Денис принес пластиковые монтажные хомуты. Спасибо ему огромное за постоянную поддержку! Простите, фото сделать просто забыли, замотались. Будет завтра. 

Весь список потребностей военных моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit?pli=1#gid=0
Финансовый отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Также *собираем продукты, средства гигиены, хозтовары.* Приносите саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

Спасибо каждому неравнодушному человеку!

----------


## Rini

Сегодня к нам в гости зашел очаровательный мальчик Саша. Он принес с собой 40 пар мужских носков. А его мама Инна принесла 200 грн. Спасибо маме Инне за помощь нашим военным и за такого сына-патриота! 
Сумма, разумеется, занесена в отчет. Еще раз СПАСИБО!

Напомню, что в Одессе передать помощь можно по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
*Или просто стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

----------


## Rini

Поступления на карточку Татьяны:
+ 100 грн.
+ 300 грн.
Суммы внесены в отчет.
*Спасибо!!!*

----------


## Rini

Новости за 10 сентября.
1. Продолжаем собирать деньги на термобелье и водонепроницаемые костюмы для морпехов! 40 ребят уже одеты, а еще 30 - мерзнут! Помогите обогреть наших ребят!
2. Прилагаю обещанное вчера фото пластиковых хомутов, которые принес нам Денис. Денис, СПАСИБО!

Весь список потребностей военных моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit#gid=0
Финансовый отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Также *собираем продукты, средства гигиены, хозтовары.* Приносите саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

*Спасибо каждому из вас за помощь военным морякам!*

----------


## Rini

Одесским пограничникам, вернувшимся из АТО, требуется помощь. Речь идет о подразделении быстрого реагирования, которое состоит из 43 человек. Все их обмундирование и оборудование сгорело под обстрелами. И теперь восстанавливать силы и ресурсы ребятам нужно фактически с нуля. Мы постараемся им помочь всем, чем сможем. Если вы тоже готовы поддержать одесситов — присоединяйтесь.

Список того, что в первую очередь нужно ребятам, здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lIWJ0sPIbIknQ8tvQ0ZbzNbq7fYoFt46AfjqsxS-zBM/edit#gid=0

*На фото — последствия обстрелов в Алексеевке* (Донецкая область), где стояли одесские пограничники.

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны поступило 400 грн. Спасибо огромное доброму человеку!
Сумма внесена в отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

----------


## Rini

Наличка +100 грн. Сумма внесена в отчет. Спасибо тем, кто откликнулся!

----------


## Rini

Новости за 11 сентября.
1. ПОТРЕБНОСТИ. Ребята, очень нужно купить морпехам еще по 30 комплектов термобелья и водонепроницаемых костюмов!!! Осталось собрать еще немного - и вопрос будет закрыт! Нельзя допустить, чтобы парни мерзли!
Список потребностей моряков: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit#gid=0
Потребности пограничников: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lIWJ0sPIbIknQ8tvQ0ZbzNbq7fYoFt46AfjqsxS-zBM/edit#gid=0

2. ФИНАНСЫ. Полный отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041 
3. Позитив на закуску. Есть у нас хорошие друзья, которые постоянно приносят нам детские рисунки. На этот раз явно постарались взрослые, но все равно выглядит отлично. Спасибо!

Также ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров. Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

Спасибо всем неравнодушным людям!

----------


## Rini

Поступления на карточку Татьяны 100 грн. Сумма внесена в отчет.
Спасибо огромное дарителю!

----------


## Rini

Наличкой +100 грн. Сумма в отчете. 
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Еще поступления на карточку Татьяны за сегодня:
+200 грн.
+101 грн.
+1001 грн.
Низкий вам всем поклон!

----------


## Rini

еще +100 грн. на карточку Татьяны.
Вы прекрасны! СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Отчет за 12 сентября.
1. Завтра едем покупать термобелье и водонепроницаемые костюмы! Ура! У нас уже есть нужная сумма для этой покупки! Спасибо Вам всем огромное! Благодаря вам мы сможем уберечь ребят от холода и дождя! СПАСИБО! Но мы не расслабляемся. Ребятам еще нужны разгрузки, наколенники, налокотники и дальше по списку... Работы - не початый край. Так что по-прежнему надеемся на вашу поддержку. Без нее не обойтись.
Весь список по морякам здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit#gid=0

И еще стараемся помочь нашим одесским пограничникам, которые только недавно вернулись "оттуда". Их снова отправляют на восток. У них на сборы осталось пару недель. Ребята в первую очередь тоже просят теплые вещи. 
Весь список по пограничникам здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lIWJ0sPIbIknQ8tvQ0ZbzNbq7fYoFt46AfjqsxS-zBM/edit#gid=0 

2. Сергей на несколько дней в командировке, поэтому данных по его карточке до воскресенья не будет. Внесем сразу, как только он вернется. Спасибо за понимание. Финансовый отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Одесситы, спасибо вам за помощь!*

----------


## Rini

Всем здравствуйте!
На карточку Татьяны поступило 1000 грн.
Огромная благодарность дарителю! Сумма внесена в отчет

----------


## Rini

Внимание! Ребятам очень нужно собрать: 
- мужские трусы, носки, футболки;
- средства гигиены (зубные щетки, зубная паста, средства для/после бритья, бритвенные станки влажные салфетки);
- еда долгого хранения (тушенка, паштеты, сгущенка, вермишель быстрого приготовления);
- чай, кофе;
- сигареты;
- карематы, сидушки;
- одноразовая посуда;
- саперные лопатки, бензопилы, емкости для воды;
- резиновые сапоги;
- сушилки для обуви.

Если вы принесете хоть что-нибудь из этого списка - вы окажете большую помощь, поверьте! Потому что эти вещи очень нужны, но купить мы их пока не можем: деньги уходят на дорогостоящие вещи и аппаратуру. Так что любой ваш взнос - это огромная поддержка ребятам!
СПАСИБО за ваше неравнодушие!

----------


## Rini

Наличка + 100 грн. СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!
Сумма в отчете

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны + 200 грн. 
ОГРОМНАЯ вам благодарность!
Сумма в отчете

----------


## Rini

Отчет за 13 сентября. 
Поскольку то и дело появляются вопросы по пограничникам, говорить сегодня буду только о них. Пусть это будет их вечер))) 
Да, мы взяли под опеку еще одно подразделение. Точное официальное название: Окремий відділ Прикордонної служби (тип С) Південного регіонального управління. Располагаются на ул. Жуковского, 1. В подразделении - 43 человека. Недавно вернулись из АТО. Сильно пострадали под обстрелами, в том числе - под Алексеевкой. Фото я уже размещала выше (пост №101). И скоро они снова уходят на восток. Времени на сборы - до октября, то есть всего две недели. А у них практически ничего нет. Если кто-то хочет проверить эту информацию, может зайти на Жуковского. Можно также зайти к нам в офис: пер. Нечипуренко, 14. У нас лежат все необходимые официальные документы. Заходите, пообщаемся, чаем угостим... 
Почему мы их взяли, если уже есть моряки? Причин несколько. Во-первых, это проверенные ребята, которые уже были "там". И снова идут туда. Разве они не заслужили нашей помощи? Во-вторых, их не так уж много - всего 43. Да, учитывая, что у ребят все сгорело, им сейчас требуется практически всё. Ребята, сообщая дату выхода, попросили: "Ну хотя бы теплые вещи достаньте, пожалуйста". Да, мы только-только собрали нужную сумму на термобелье морякам. И да, теперь будем собирать пограничникам. И да, без вас мы не справимся...
Список потребностей пограничников здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lIWJ0sPIbIknQ8tvQ0ZbzNbq7fYoFt46AfjqsxS-zBM/edit#gid=0 Из этого списка нет  ничего. Пока нет. Но мы ведь не бросим своих, одесситов, правда? 

И моряков тоже не бросим. Будем работать на два фронта. Никто не говорил, что жить легко. 
Список потребностей военных моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit#gid=0

Наш финансовый отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041
Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Мы благодарны каждому из вас за малейшую помощь! Без вас мы не справимся!*

----------


## Rini

Отчет за 14 сентября.
Купили долгожданные водонепроницаемые костюмы и термобелье. Еще 30 комплектов нам пообещали купить наши добрые друзья. Так что теперь наши ребята будут защищены от дождя и холода. СПАСИБО всем, кто участвовал в этой покупке! Из теплых вещей нам еще нужны флисовые курточки для пограничников. Морякам нужны рюкзаки, наколенники, налокотники и...дизель-генератор. Ищем!

Список потребностей моряков: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit#gid=0
Список потребностей пограничников: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lIWJ0sPIbIknQ8tvQ0ZbzNbq7fYoFt46AfjqsxS-zBM/edit#gid=0

Финансовый отчет (с учетом сегодняшних расходов): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

*Спасибо всем, кто не равнодушен!*

----------


## Rini

Внимание! Ребятам очень нужно собрать:
- мужские трусы, носки, футболки;
- средства гигиены (зубные щетки, зубная паста, средства для/после бритья, бритвенные станки влажные салфетки);
- еда долгого хранения (тушенка, паштеты, сгущенка, вермишель быстрого приготовления);
- чай, кофе;
- сигареты;
- карематы, сидушки;
- одноразовая посуда;
- саперные лопатки, бензопилы, емкости для воды;
- резиновые сапоги;
- сушилки для обуви.

Если вы принесете хоть что-нибудь из этого списка - вы окажете большую помощь, поверьте! Потому что эти вещи очень нужны, но купить мы их пока не можем: деньги уходят на дорогостоящие вещи и аппаратуру. Так что любой ваш взнос - это огромная поддержка ребятам!
СПАСИБО за ваше неравнодушие!

----------


## Rini

Сегодня к нам в гости зашла замечательная одесситка Ася. Оставила несколько пакетов самых разных нужностей для наших военных. Ася, низкий вам поклон!

 

Заходите в гости и вы! Мы всегда будем вам рады! 
В Одессе передать помощь можно по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
*Или просто стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

----------


## Rini

Ура!!! У нас есть первые два каремата для пограничников!!! Спасибо патриоту-одесситу и его жене!

----------


## Rini

Отчет за 15 сентября.
1. МОРЯКИ. И вроде бы готовишься к этому долго-долго - и всё равно всё происходит внезапно. Теперь наши посылки будут догонять моряков на востоке. А мы будем молиться за них и ждать, когда они вернутся к нам живые и здоровые.
Список потребностей моряков: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit#gid=0
2. ПОГРАНИЧНИКИ. Не забывая о моряках, теперь делаем главный акцент на наших пограничниках. Я уже говорила: они голые и босые. В первую очередь просят теплые куртки и ботинки. Сегодня заходили к ним в гости. Видели бойцов с реально разваливающейся обувью. Теперь будем работать над решением этой проблемы. Без вариантов. Ребята очень попросили, а мы своими глазами видели - нужно! И теперь *собираем на покупку 43 пар обуви и 43 курток.* Готовим наших защитников к зиме. На решение всех проблем и сборы ребят - очень мало времени! Очень нуждаемся в вашей помощи и поддержке!
Список потребностей пограничников: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lIWJ0sPIbIknQ8tvQ0ZbzNbq7fYoFt46AfjqsxS-zBM/edit#gid=0

3. СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ВСЕМ, КТО СЕГОДНЯ ПРИНЕС ПОМОЩЬ! Фотоотчеты можно увидеть чуть выше. 

Финансовый отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

Спасибо всем, кто не равнодушен!

----------


## Rini

Одесским пограничникам, вернувшимся из АТО, требуется помощь. Скоро они снова уходят на восток. В подразделении всего 43 человека. Все их обмундирование и оборудование сгорело под обстрелами. И теперь восстанавливать силы и ресурсы ребятам нужно фактически с нуля. В первую очередь нужны теплые куртки и ботинки. На решение всех проблем и сборы ребят - очень мало времени! Очень нуждаемся в вашей помощи и поддержке!

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

*СПАСИБО каждому и вас за помощь!*

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны +50 грн. Сумма внесена в отчет.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Новости за 16 сентября.
1. Продолжаем акцию "обогрей бойца"! *Нужно срочно купить пограничникам теплые куртки и ботинки.* Времени очень мало! Если вы можете помочь - откликнитесь! Ребята не должны мерзнуть! Все потребности пограничников: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lIWJ0sPIbIknQ8tvQ0ZbzNbq7fYoFt46AfjqsxS-zBM/edit#gid=0
Также не забываем о наших моряках: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit#gid=0
2. Спасибо Павлу за финансовую поддержку и четыре блока сигарет. Отдельная благодарность Акбару. Было очень приятно лично познакомиться и приобрести нового друга. 
3. Также сегодня нам занесли патриотические мужские трусы. Почему патриотические - смотрите на фото ))) На самом деле это - пример того, как можно проявить внимание к защитникам Родины. Не обязательно давать деньги. Если вы умеете делать что-то своими руками - делайте это! Например, шейте трусы или вяжите носки. Ребята это оценят.

Финансовый отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Также ведется *сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Мы благодарны каждому из вас за помощь и поддержку!*

----------


## Rini

Отчет за 17 сентября.
Весь день провели на полигоне с пограничниками. Чуть позже расскажем, зачем и почему. Будет большой фотоотчет. А пока очень хотим поблагодарить всех, кто помогает собрать средства на зимнюю одежду для ребят. Времени на сборы осталось не так много, так что надеемся на помощь.
И еще хотим показать, как теперь выглядят четыре блока сигарет, которые накануне принес Павел. Чем больше будет у нас сигарет, тем больше приятных записочек мы им оставим. Так что приносите, не стесняйтесь. Бойцы от таких сюрпризов в восторге.

Финансовый отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Также* ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*СПАСИБО!*

----------


## Rini

Здравствуйте!
Я прошу прощения за задержку с отчетом о получении. 
Огромное СПАСИБО Асе, которая снова порадовала нас подарками для военных, а также Владу, который передал рацию. 
Каждый такой ваш вклад имеет большое значение! Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Rini

Поступления:
+ 100 грн. на карточку Татьяне
+ 2000 грн. принесли наличкой.
Суммы внесены в отчет. 
Огромная вам благодарность!

----------


## Rini

Два каремата, которые нам принесли одесситы, плавно перешли в крепкие руки наших пограничников. Уверена, что где-то есть еще 40 карематов, которые очень хотят попасть к таким надежным хозяевам.

----------


## Rini

Отчет за 18 сентября. 
1. Последние два дня мы провели на полигонах: на Школьном аэродроме и в Чабанке. По нашей инициативе там прошли курсы тактической медицины для военнослужащих. Подробный отчет и все детали обещаем завтра. 
2. Сегодня получили продукты и радиостанцию (отчет смотрите чуть выше).

Потребности моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit#gid=0
Потребности пограничников здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lIWJ0sPIbIknQ8tvQ0ZbzNbq7fYoFt46AfjqsxS-zBM/edit#gid=0
Финансовый отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

СПАСИБО!

----------


## Утёсов

подскажите пожалуйста цена комплекта термобелья на 7м?

----------


## Rini

> подскажите пожалуйста цена комплекта термобелья на 7м?


 Здравствуйте. Мы покупали по очень хорошей скидке (нам просто повезло!). В среднем цена на белье - от 120 грн., насколько я знаю.

----------


## Rini

НАМ ЭТО УДАЛОСЬ!
В Одессе впервые прошли занятия для военнослужащих по тактической медицине. Те, кто прошел эти курсы, кроме важнейших знаний о выживании в боевых условиях, получают полностью укомплектованную аптечку IFAK. Эти курсы проводит Всемирный конгресс украинцев совместно с инструкторами организации «Patriot Defence». В течение двух дней в Одессе прошли обучение почти 200 человек:
- пограничники (непосредственно наши подопечные, а также ребята из Измаильского, Котовского, Одесского погранотрядов);
- бойцы 18 БТО;
- недавно мобилизованные офицеры, которые сейчас проходят подготовку в Чабанке.
При первой же возможности такие занятия пройдут и для наших подопечных морпехов. А пока мы продолжаем тесно сотрудничать со Всемирным конгрессом украинцев.

Предвидя ваши вопросы, сразу сообщаю:
- Да, подобные курсы обязательно будут проводиться и дальше. Волонтерская группа Мы - с армией! будет продолжать заниматься организацией курсов на юге Украины (Одесская, Николаевская и Херсонская области). Подробнее об этом можно будет узнать на нашей странице в Фейсбуке: https://www.facebook.com/groups/271924819679294/.
- В первый раз все расходы, связанные с проведенными тренингами, практически полностью взяли на себя мы. На наши призывы о помощи в Одессе откликнулся только один настоящий патриот Украины – грузин Каха. Он предоставил нам транспорт, за что ему ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! Подробный отчет о расходах будет несколько позже. Думаю, все понимают, что в любом случае стоимость полученных аптечек IFAK намного выше этих затрат. Однако все время финансировать такие проекты мы не в состоянии. Поэтому очень надеемся на вашу поддержку в следующий раз.

Подробный финансовый отчет о деятельности нашей группы всегда можно посмотреть здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

----------


## Rini

Вчера одесситка Людмила Валерьевна отдала нашим морякам три канистры.
СПАСИБО Вам огромное! Вот так, капля за каплей, соберем для ребят все необходимое. Еще раз спасибо. 

Напоминаю, что мы собираем для моряков и пограничников продукты, средства гигиены, хозтовары. Ребятам нужны:
- саперные лопатки;
- емкости для воды;
- мешки (строительные и для мусора);
- бензопилы;
- термосы (или термокружки);
- носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы;
- строительные перчатки;
- сигареты;
- кофе, чай и т.д.

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

----------


## Rini

SOS! Нашим морпехам очень-очень нужен бензиновый генератор 3 кВт, а также автомобильный инвертор (преобразователь напряжения 12-24 v на 220 v) мощностью 300-500 Вт (15 штук). На сборы - всего два дня.
При желании можете купить сами и потом передать. Тогда стучитесь в личку. СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Отчет за 20 сентября.
*1. МОРЯКИ.* Нашим морпехам *очень-очень нужен* *бензиновый генератор* 3 кВт, а также *автомобильный инвертор* (преобразователь напряжения 12-24 v на 220 v) мощностью 300-500 Вт (15 штук). На сборы - всего два дня. Решать вопрос нужно максимально оперативно. Если есть возможность купить все это по более приемлемой цене - будем благодарны за подсказку.
*2. ПОГРАНИЧНИКИ.* Продолжаем работать над проблемой, как купить теплую одежду для ребят. Нужны куртки и обувь. Весь список потребностей здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lIWJ0sPIbIknQ8tvQ0ZbzNbq7fYoFt46AfjqsxS-zBM/edit#gid=0
*3. ФИНАНСЫ.* Полный отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

*Мы благодарны вам за любую помощь! СПАСИБО!*

----------


## Rini

SOS! Нашим морпехам очень-очень нужен бензиновый генератор 3 кВт, а также автомобильный инвертор (преобразователь напряжения 12-24 v на 220 v) мощностью 300-500 Вт (15 штук). На сборы очень мало времени.
При желании можете купить сами и потом передать. Тогда стучитесь в личку. СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Отчет за 21 сентября.
По-прежнему ищем варианты закрыть самые срочные потребности.
1. МОРЯКИ: нужны бензиновый генератор 3 кВт, а также автомобильный инвертор (преобразователь напряжения 12-24 v на 220 v) мощностью 300-500 Вт (15 штук). Если кто-то готов купить и принести, будем рады. 
2. ПОГРАНИЧНИКИ: нужна теплая одежда (куртки и обувь). 
3. И не забываем о том, что мы собираем для ребят продукты, хозтовары и сигареты. Кстати, некоторые веселые люди уже назвали это акцией "Сигареты с приветом". Двусмысленно, конечно, но что-то в этом есть))) Итак, каждый блок сигарет, который вы принесете, превратится в настоящее послание бойцам. Сегодня мы расписали еще два блока, но этого, конечно, мало. Надеемся, что не оскудеет рука дающего и не иссякнет фантазия волонтеров...

 

*Если хотите что-то передать - стучитесь в личку! Мы подъедем и все заберем.*
Наш полный ежедневный отчет о поступлениях здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

*СПАСИБО!*

----------


## Rini

Одну срочную проблему решили. Сегодня утром купили бензиновый генератор (пр-во Польша) и уже отправили морпехам. Фото прилагаю. Остался еще один важный вопрос и для его решения нужна ваша помощь!

ИЩЕМ ПО ВМЕНЯЕМОЙ ЦЕНЕ АВТОМОБИЛЬНЫЕ ИНВЕРТОРЫ (преобразователь напряжения 12-24 v на 220 v) мощностью 300-500 Вт. Нужно много - 10-15 штук. Такого количества нигде нет, а поштучно продают очень дорого. КТО МОЖЕТ ПОМОЧЬ?

----------


## Rini

Отчет за 22 сентября.
1. МОРЯКИ. Самое главное за день - решили вопрос с генератором (фотоотчет в сообщении выше). Теперь остается разобраться с автомобильными инверторами. Будем искать дальше по более приемлемой цене. Если можете помочь - отзовитесь.
2. ПОГРАНИЧНИКИ. Ребят нужно подготовить к зиме. Времени осталось не так много, нужно поторопится, но ресурсов не хватает. Подключайтесь!
3. ВСЕГДА НУЖНЫ: 
- саперные лопатки;
- емкости для воды;
- мешки (строительные и для мусора);
- бензопилы;
- термосы (или термокружки);
- носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы;
- строительные перчатки;
- сигареты;
- кофе, чай и т.д.

*Спасибо!*

----------


## Утёсов

+150 на карту 3553

----------


## Rini

> +150 на карту 3553


 Да, получили! СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ!
К сожалению, в последнее время не всегда есть возможность сразу сообщать о поступлениях, но к концу дня все суммы обязательно есть в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

----------


## Rini

Отчет за 23 сентября.
1. ПРОДОЛЖАЕМ ГОТОВИТЬСЯ К ЗИМЕ. Заказали ребятам балаклавы. Черные брать не стали, ждем оливкового цвета (и по виду, и по качеству выигрывают, да и красители не такие вредные).  И по курткам тоже активно работаем с поставщиком: ищем такую одежду, чтобы не горела. Тоже ждем пробный образец. На закупку потребуется солидная сумма. Так что просим помочь!
2. ПОСТУПЛЕНИЯ. Сегодня получили: пару берц от Виктора, бушлат и набор для чистки обуви от Ирины. Также спасибо Денису за хомуты и два б/у телефона. 
3. ВСЕГДА НУЖНЫ:
- саперные лопатки;
- емкости для воды;
- мешки (строительные и для мусора);
- бензопилы;
- термосы (или термокружки);
- носки, трусы, тельняшки;
- строительные перчатки;
- сигареты;
- кофе, чай и т.д.

Финансовый отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Спасибо каждому за помощь!

----------


## Rini

В дополнение к отчету.
Генератор и другие необходимые вещи уже "на подступах" к морпехам. Но ребята сейчас на самой передовой, поэтому прорваться к ним очень сложно. Пробуем пробиться. Потому что как раз сейчас ребята очень нуждаются в нашей поддержке: как материальной, так и моральной.

----------


## Rini

Погода ухудшается, дожди льют. В залитых водой окопах долго не просидишь. Тем более, что у ребят нет ни резиновых сапог, ни карематов, ни сидушек. Стоят эти вещи недорого, купить может каждый (хотя бы по одной штуке). 

*если готовы чем-то помочь - просто стучитесь в личку, мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

----------


## Rini

Передано 70 грн. наличкой в руки.СПАСИБО!
Сумма в отчете.

----------


## Rini

Приношу свои извинения, но по техническим причинам отчета сегодня не будет. Еще раз простите!

----------


## Rini

В результате общения с другими волонтерами, нашими подопечными и военнослужащими других подразделений была выявлена очень серьезная проблема в нашей армии – 99% военнослужащих не обучены тактической медицине (курс «Боевой спасатель») и не обеспечены современными аптечками (комплектация IFAK).
Что такое тактическая медицина? Это оказание первичной доврачебной помощи на поле боя в случае ранения себе и своему товарищу любыми доступными средствами и грамотная эвакуация раненого из зоны обстрела.
Что такое современная аптечка IFAK (цена 100 долл. США)? Это сумка небольшого размера (25х20 см) содержащая в себе:
1. Жгут САТ (Combat Application Tourniquet)
2. Специальный пластырь в случае ранения груди
3. Гемостатический бинт (QuickClot)
4. Медицинские ножницы
5. Назофарингеальная трубка
6. Перевязочный пакет (Israeli bandage)
7. Игла для применения при пневматораксе
8. Обезболевающие, противовоспалительные, антибиотики
Международный опыт показывает, что на поле боя, в случае ранения, бойцы погибают в основном из-за:
60% - критическая потеря крови;
30% - пневматоракс;
10% - блокирование дыхательных путей.
Именно устранение этих проблем (с помощью необходимых знаний и специализированной аптечки) помогает значительно снизить потери на поле боя среди наших защитников. Изучив данную проблему, мы приняли решение открыть в своей деятельности новое направление – обучение военнослужащих нашей армии тактической медицине и обеспечение их современными аптечками. В первую очередь данная деятельность проводится с военнослужащими, отправляющимися в зону АТО. Нами организована совместная деятельность в этом направлении с «Гуманитарной инициативой всемирного конгресса украинцев «Защита патриотов» (PatriotDefence).
Особенности проекта PatriotDefence - предоставление инструкторов (в т.ч. иностранных) для обучения наших бойцов тактической медицине по курсу «Боевой спасатель» и выдача бесплатных медицинских аптечек IFAK всем военнослужащим, прошедшим обучение и направляющимся в зону АТО. При этом приоритетом является именно обучение, аптечки – вторичное.
Наша роль в этом проекте – волонтерская группа «Мы - с армией» обеспечивает необходимое количество обучаемых и место проведения тренинга (полигон), а также проезд (из г. Киев) к месту проведения обучения и обратно, проживание, и питание инструкторов.
На сегодняшний день волонтерской группой «Мы - с Армией» проведена следующая работа:
1. Организовано обучение сборной группы военнослужащих в г. Одесса (пограничники, медики штаба ВМФ, медики МВД, мобилизованные офицеры) – обучено 196 человек, выдано 88 аптечек. Оплачен проезд 12 инструкторов, их проживание и питание (2 дня)
2. Оказано содействие в организации обучения батальона спецназа в г. Хмельницкий, а также бойцов мотострелковых подразделений в г. Очаков и г. Кременчуг (оплачен проезд 12 инструкторов в Очаков и Кременчуг из Одессы).
3. Организован проезд 18 инструкторов на Яворивский полигон (г. Львов) для обучения 800 бойцов, готовящихся к отправке в АТО (организация наша, деньги волонтеров из Тернополя).
Финансовая сторона деятельности: расходы по этому направлению составили 13041 грн. (проживание – 2660 грн., питание – 2381 грн., транспорт – 8000 грн.) КПД: 88 аптечек, выданных бесплатно в Одессе, стоят $8800 (около 115000 грн.), таким образом одна аптечка обошлась нам примерно в 150 грн. (около $11,5). Знания бойцов по спасению жизни неоценимы.
Продолжение следует.

----------


## Rini

У нас появились новые подопечные. Группа пограничников. 150 бойцов. Мы не сразу решились на такое пополнение – наша первоочередная помощь направлена подразделениям, находящимся в зоне боевых действий. Но на сегодняшний день задачей номер один стало укрепление границ Украины. Не секрет, что противник наращивает вооружение в приграничных областях и наши ребята готовятся обороняться –роют окопы, строят блиндажи. И им очень нужна наша помощь, материальная и моральная поддержка. Сегодня пограничникам не хватает теплых вещей, непромокаемых костюмов, продуктов, сигарет… В ближайшее время будет составлен и опубликован список первоочередных «нужностей»

Спасибо каждому за помощь!

----------


## Rini

Для более эффективной работы нашей группы, просим небезразличных людей о помощи.
Примем в дар два планшета, можно б/у, производитель не важен главное что бы была функция 3G.
Заранее благодарны.

----------


## Rini

В течение последних двух дней получили от одесситов 10 карематов, строительные перчатки, еще один военный бушлат, штаны и кепку.  СПАСИБО каждому, кто решил помочь нашим защитникам.

----------


## Rini

Поступления на карточку Татьяны:
+816 грн.
+400 грн.
Суммы указаны в отчете. Спасибо вам большое!

----------


## Rini

Генератор на месте! В надежных руках наших подопечных! Они ему уже и позывной придумали – Наш Дырчик! Спасибо Вике Христенко за помощь в доставке, а также покупке инверторов, так необходимых морпехам!

----------


## Rini

Спасибо всем тем, кто заботится вместе с нами о наших мужчинах, которые сейчас далеко от нас! Еще несколько ребят смогут теперь отдыхать не на голой сырой земле, а на карематах! Карематов и сидушек нужно еще много, просим всех неравнодушных купить хотя бы по одному! Просим обратить внимание, что карематы, как и многое другое, есть летние и зимние – зимние толщиной 10-12 мм, есть со слоем фольги для непромокаемости и дополнительного утепления.
Хотим поблагодарить за коробку монтажных хомутов, Хомуты нужны для соединения проводов и кабелей в пучки, а также для крепления кабельных трасс. Хомуты одноразовые, поэтому нужны в неограниченном количестве. Стоимость их невелика, наверное каждый может позволить себе потратить порядка 15-20 грн. на упаковку из 60 шт. хомутов разного размера.
Строительные перчатки тоже очень нужны в тех условиях, где находятся ребята – часто проблематично не только продезинфицировать ссадины и порезы после работы, но и просто помыть руки (водопроводных кранов в «чистом поле» нет, привозная вода - на вес золота).

Потребности моряков здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit#gid=0
Потребности пограничников здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lIWJ0sPIbIknQ8tvQ0ZbzNbq7fYoFt46AfjqsxS-zBM/edit#gid=0

Финансовый отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

Также *ведется сбор продуктов, средств гигиены, хозтоваров.* Нужны саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.

СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны сегодня +400 грн.
Огромное спасибо за помощь военным!

----------


## Rini

В связи с упавшей температурой воздуха есть потребность в чайниках – как электрических, так и походных, для кипячения воды на костре.
Также крайне необходимы карематы.
Просим понять СРОЧНОСТЬ и помочь в сборе и покупке этих вещей! Иначе дальше нам придется работать «на таблетки»! Лучше предупредить, чем потом исправлять!
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Rini

+100 грн. на карточку Татьяны.
Спасибо! Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

----------


## Rini

Сегодня нам принесли:
+ 100 грн. наличкой (спасибо Александру!). Сумма внесена в отчет;
+ носки 20 пар, сигареты - 4 блока, набор инструментов (спасибо Владимиру).

*Если вы готовы чем-то помочь -просто стучитесь в личку, мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

----------


## Rini

Всем здравствуйте! Как настроение? Утром чайку или кофейку попили? Сейчас уже время обеда приближается. А вот у ребят на востоке даже вскипятить воду не в чем. Давайте исправлять ситуацию.  *Кто может чайничком поделиться?* Подойдут и электрические, и походные (которые можно вешать над огнем). Посмотрите у себя на чердаке, на антресолях, в гараже или на балконе. Ну наверняка что-то подходящее найдется!

----------


## Rini

Получили сегодня: 
+ 2 каремата от Алексея
+ 20 карематов от Павла
+ 100 долларов для наших морпехов от Константина (сумма уже в отчете)
+ 100 долларов - передать для госпиталя (когда передадим и кому - отчитаемся)

Спасибо, что помогаете заботиться о наших ребятах. Сегодня ближе к вечеру покажем фото наших героев))))
А пока фотоотчет о том, что было получено

----------


## jinochka

сын сейчас на границе с Крымом..позвонил и попросил найти стиральную машину типа "Малютка"...рота бойцов обстирывается как может...предложения по тел. 063-375-88-99

----------


## Утёсов

> Получили сегодня: 
> + 2 каремата от Алексея
> + 20 карематов от Павла
> + 100 долларов для наших морпехов от Константина (сумма уже в отчете)
> + 100 долларов - передать для госпиталя (когда передадим и кому - отчитаемся)
> 
> Спасибо, что помогаете заботиться о наших ребятах. Сегодня ближе к вечеру покажем фото наших героев))))
> А пока фотоотчет о том, что было получено


 
вы у Павла случайно не спрашивали, где брал карематы?
если не затруднит уточняйте у оптовиков, хотя бы приблизительно, где и по чем.
сегодня видел изолоновские рашистские карематы по 150, много не купишь. может кто знает где дешевле и не рашистское?

----------


## Rini

> вы у Павла случайно не спрашивали, где брал карематы?
> если не затруднит уточняйте у оптовиков, хотя бы приблизительно, где и по чем.
> сегодня видел изолоновские рашистские карематы по 150, много не купишь. может кто знает где дешевле и не рашистское?


 Здравствуйте! Увы, о "происхождении" этих карематов мы действительно не спрашивали. Если узнаем хорошую точку продажи - сообщим.

----------


## Утёсов

мне тут любезно кинули в личку ссылку
но как мы видим большинство позиций требуют заказа от 20-40 штук и произведены на росии

----------


## Rini

> мне тут любезно кинули в личку ссылку
> но как мы видим большинство позиций требуют заказа от 20-40 штук и произведены на росии


  ))) я вам любезно еще одну ссылку могу дать http://cs1933504.prom.ua/p38938327-kovrik-kamuflyazhnyj-10mm.html
Там цены слегка устарели, нужно уточнять. Да плюс еще пересылку нужно учесть, но зато сделано в Украине))) 
Мы сегодня заказывали ребятам сидушки и тоже принципиально искали украинского производителя.

----------


## BriOsh

http://odessa.prom.ua/p16543253-karemat-turisticheskij-alpinist.html
http://odessa.prom.ua/p47448563-nepromokaemyj-karemat-folgoj.html
В Одессе много ковриков в комиссионном ( новые) на ул. Кирова, не доходя до Кировского сквера, рядом с альпинклубом, напротив магазина "Адреналин". В А. тоже есть коврики, но дороже.

----------


## Rini

Наших ребят сегодня накрыло минами.... У кого там перемирие??? Слава Богу, обошлось, все живы. А вещи мы еще соберем. 


А хотела ведь вечерочком поставить хорошие, позитивные фоточки...

----------


## Rini

Сегодня на карточку Татьяны пришло 500 грн. Спасибо большое! 
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=508849041

----------


## Rus

> но как мы видим большинство позиций требуют заказа от 20-40 штук и произведены на росии


 если вы покупаете у посредников - какая разница, где они произведены? в большинстве случаев деньги за них УЖЕ уплачены самим посредником, если он не распродаст этот товар - проблемы будут только у него, а не у производителя.

----------


## Утёсов

это не скоропорт. сильно не пострадает
но в следующий раз закажет в другом месте

----------


## Rini

НАПОМИНАЮ!
Ищем чайники! Кто может поделиться? Подойдут и электрические, и походные (которые можно вешать над огнем). 
Военнослужащие, сидя в окопах, тоже хотят иногда просто попить чай! Тем более, что там холодно уже, а чаек отлично согревает. Посмотрите у себя на чердаке, на антресолях, в гараже или на балконе. Наверняка что-то подходящее найдется!

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

----------


## Rini

Как вчера и обещала, немножко фотографий наших ребят с востока. У них в руках - ПНВ и дальномер, которые мы им купили)))

----------


## Rini

Знакомьтесь ближе! На фото - наши морпехи и их вечная спутница Вика )))
Еще вчера ребят крепко обстреляли минами. А сегодня они присылают нам новые обнадеживающие фотографии. Мальчишки держатся. Несмотря ни на что. Жаль, что их лица приходится скрывать... 
Мы должны им помочь, должны их поддержать. Не надо надеяться на объявленное перемирие. Никакого перемирия нет. 

*Стучитесь в личку - мы приедем и все заберем сами!*

Спасибо каждому за помощь!

----------


## Kittydoll

Жалко фотки не кликабельны... Наши мальчики...

----------


## Rini

По просьбе трудящихся сделала фото кликабельными)))

----------


## Rini

ВНИМАНИЕ, МУЖЧИНЫ! 
Нашим пограничникам *нужны инструменты:* наборы автомобильных ключей, головки других инструментов. Думаю, у каждого в гараже есть парочка-другая запасных "железяк". Поделитесь, пожалуйста! Мы готовы к вам подъехать и все забрать! Стучитесь в личку! 
СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Rini

Продолжаем искренне верить в то, что одесситы не оставят голодной нашу армию!
Поэтому собираем такие *продукты питания:* 
- консервы (не в стеклянной таре!);
- макароны, мивина;
- чай, кофе, сахар;
- сухофрукты, орехи;
- сгущенка, конфеты, печенье.

Еще будем очень благодарны за *витамины*! Все имеют представление о том, чем кормят сейчас в армии. Фруктами и овощами там и не пахнет. Так что приходиться выкручиваться и пить витаминчики отдельно. ЭТО ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО! 

Стучитесь в личку! Где бы вы ни были - мы приедем и все заберем! 
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

С этого момента помогать вести данную тему мне будет *porsvet*

----------


## porsvet

Всем доброго вечера (или ночи!). Пост приняла. Постараюсь работать оперативно и продуктивно. А пока - до связи.

----------


## Rini

Ребята, может, у кого-то есть рюкзаки на 25-35 литров? Но только крепкие, надежные. 
Может, любители туризма откликнутся? 
Если есть такие - стучитесь в личку, буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Rini

Продолжаем искренне верить в то, что одесситы не оставят голодной нашу армию!
Поэтому собираем такие продукты питания:
- консервы (не в стеклянной таре!);
- макароны, мивина;
- чай, кофе, сахар;
- сухофрукты, орехи;
- сгущенка, конфеты, печенье.

Еще будем очень благодарны за витамины! Все имеют представление о том, чем кормят сейчас в армии. Фруктами и овощами там и не пахнет. Так что приходиться выкручиваться и пить витаминчики отдельно. ЭТО ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО!

Стучитесь в личку! Где бы вы ни были - мы приедем и все заберем!
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Мужчины, дорогие, наши золотые ручки! Поделитесь инструментами! 
Нашим пограничникам нужны наборы автомобильных ключей, головки других инструментов. Думаю, у каждого в гараже есть парочка-другая запасных "железяк". Поделитесь, пожалуйста! Мы готовы к вам подъехать и все забрать! Стучитесь в личку!
СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны в пятницу пришло 270 грн.
Таня сейчас в отъезде, поэтому отчеты получаем не очень оперативно, простите. 
Спасибо вам за помощь!

----------


## Rini

Ну что, появился еще один отличный повод перетряхнуть антресоли и навести порядок в гараже. ))))
Даю список того, что сейчас нужно нашим морякам и что запросто может оказать где-нибудь у вас в пыльном углу. То, что вам кажется хламом, на передовой может оказаться незаменимой вещью. А волонтерам поможет сэкономить деньги и потратить их на что-то более специфическое. 
Итак, ищем:
- чайники электрические и обыкновенные;
- фонари;
- термосы, термокружки;
- плиты газовые (переносные!, не стационарные!!!);
- газовые баллоны (походные, 5 л);
- печи калориферные;
- дрова или уголь в мешках;
- рюкзаки 25-35 литров.  

Если что-нибудь из этого списка у вас есть - стучитесь в личку! Мы приедем и все заберем.
Прошу обратить внимание: *теперь я не веду отчет о том, что приносят на Нечипуренко, 14.* Отчитываюсь только о том, что получила лично в руки, а потом - о том, кому отдала. В общем, теперь я работаю по схеме "от двери до двери". Думаю, вам, дорогие одесситы, так даже удобнее будет.
Всем огромное спасибо за внимание и помощь!

----------


## Rini

Поступление на карточку Татьяны:
+ 2000 грн.
Как всегда, сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736
Низкий вам поклон!

----------


## porsvet

Итак, друзья, группа *"Мы - с армией"* продолжает свою работу по адресу *Нечипуренко, 14*. Из последнего: получили 130 балаклав для зимнего времени цвета "олива". Ждем еще 63 шт. Ознакомится с потребностями наших ребят можно здесь. Или на нашей странице в ФБ, которая так и называется "Мы - с армией" ( кстати, можно заодно и присоединиться!). Отчеты публикуются здесь. В связи с изменениями в составе группы, просим обратить внимание на платежные реквизиты на ФБ.  
Большое спасибо Игорю, Виктории и Татьяне за продукты и теплые вещи, которые они принесли в наш офис! Все, друзья, до встречи!

----------


## Rini

Всем доброго воскресного утра!

На фото - те самые балаклавы, которые были закуплены для наших защитников. Общее количество - 193. Цена - очень удачная, всего 25 грн. за штуку (общий расход: 193х25=4825). Спасибо нашему поставщику, который отдал товар по старой цене. Увы, в связи со скачками доллара новая цена таких балаклав - от 30 и выше. Так что нам просто повезло! Завтра планируем передать балаклавы в руки ребятам. Порадуем их ))) Ведь теперь головы наших бойцов не будут мерзнуть под касками. Сделали мы эту покупку благодаря вам, дорогие одесситы! Спасибо за вашу помощь! Будем очень благодарны, если вы будете поддерживать наших ребят и дальше.

Отправлять деньги можно на карточку "ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT:UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Подробный финансовый отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

В связи с некоторым перераспределением наших сил прошу обратить внимание на то, что я больше не веду отчет по карточке Сергея Пидкопайло. Также теперь я отчитываюсь о получении только тех вещей и продуктов, которые были переданы лично в руки. Если хотите что-то передать - стучитесь в личку, мы приедем и все заберем сами. В общем, у нас новый вид сервиса - по схеме "от двери до двери". 

Еще раз спасибо каждому из вас за помощь! Без вас бы мы не справились.

----------


## porsvet

По нашим последним данным, морпехи (которые в АТО) в первую очередь нуждаются в тепловизоре (всего один!) и в приборах ночного видения - 5 шт. Пограничники из спецотдела мерзнут. Им нужны берцы и зимние куртки . На пропускных пунктах срочно нужно приобрести водонепроницаемые костюмы и термобелье. Сводной роте необходимы теплые берцы, термошапки, термобелье и перчатки. Как видите, наших бойцов нужно утеплять как можно скорее! Хоть отопление нам еще не включили, но у нас есть крыша над годовой. А они работают в поле. Друзья, единомышленники, сознательные одесситы - давайте поддержим нашу армию! Счет, на который можно перечислить деньги - "ПРИВАТ-БАНК":5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич). Можно прийти по адресу:пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

----------


## porsvet

Экипажу "Тернополя" срочно нужны тепловые пушки и металл. Обживают "новое" судно, которое требует значительного ремонта.Сварщики уже откликнулись и готовы к работе. Но им нужны материалы. Это - металлические листы 4мм примерно 50 м.кв. Может, у кого-то остался лишний металл после ремонта, лежит без дела в сарае. Или вы знаете, где взять по приемлемой цене. Друзья, ждем вашей помощи!

----------


## Кулешова

Ребят, вы молодцы, дай вам Бог здоровья.

----------


## Rini

> Ребят, вы молодцы, дай вам Бог здоровья.


 В первую очередь спасибо тем людям, которые нам помогают))) Без них мы бы сами не смогли ничего сделать

----------


## porsvet

> Ребят, вы молодцы, дай вам Бог здоровья.


  Спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## Rini

Получили на руки +50 грн. 
Сумма как всегда указана в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736
Спасибо Олегу за помощь!

Напомню, что вы также можете поддержать армию, отправляя деньги на карточки: 
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT:UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## jinochka

есть стиральная машина"Малютка"..одну отправили пограничникам в Херсонскую обл. ...тел.794-52-24..

----------


## Rini

> есть стиральная машина"Малютка"..одну отправили пограничникам в Херсонскую обл. ...тел.794-52-24..


 Спасибо! Подъедем, заберем! Уже звоню)))

UPD: Вопрос уже решился. Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Rini

Доброе утро! Получили +200 грн. на карточку Татьяны.
Уже в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## porsvet

Дорогие друзья! Для организации охраны и обороны военного городка в с.Жовтень, пришлось взять у людей в долг 5 радиостанций Voyager Air Soft с условием того что ближайший месяц мы за них заплатим. 
Стоимость одной радиостанции 600 грн. Итого 3000 грн.
Прошу Вашей помощи. 
РЕКВИЗИТЫ ДЛЯ ПОМОЩИ: "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич). 
Или зайти к нам:пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31. Если есть вопросы или идеи, пообщаемся в личных сообщениях.

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны поступило +400 грн.
Сумма указана в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736
Огромная вам благодарность!

----------


## porsvet

•	Сегодня встречались с военными моряками Крыма. Их суда остались на оккупированной территории, жилья в Одессе для них нет. Поэтому их разместили на пустующих судах вспомогательного флота ВМС. Подробный отчет с фотографиями дадим чуть позже.

----------


## porsvet

Сегодня (уже вчера!) сводной роте ВМС мы передали:

•	перчатки;
•	пластиковые крепежи;
•	дезинфицирующее средство для воды.https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=741667135913769&set=pcb.290326314505811&type=1&theater 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...levant_count=2

----------


## Rini

Добрый вечер! Сегодня был очень плодотворный день. 
Расписывать всё сейчас не буду. Отчитаюсь только о самом важном, а остальное завтра покажу, если вы не против.
Итак...
Сегодня познакомилась с Сергеем, который сам привез стиральную машинку и газовый баллон. Стиралка в тот же вечер ушла в руки пограничников, а баллон забирают себе моряки. Сергей, ребята просили передать вам огромную благодарность!
Один патриотически настроенный человек вызвался полностью оплатить покупку сидушек для пограничников. Удалось найти отличный вариант: расцветка - камуфляж, толщина - 10 мм, на застежке, хорошая цена (19 грн. за штуку + доставка). Общее количество - 43 штуки. Общая сумма расходов: 934 грн. (учтено в финотчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736). Сидушки уже переданы пограничникам. Заодно в их руки наконец-то попали оставшиеся балаклавы. 
     

Это не все, что удалось сделать за сегодня, но все остальное расскажу позже. 
Сейчас хочется сказать огромное СПАСИБО всем, кто поддерживает армию и оказывает помощь!
Если вы хотите что-то передать в помощь военным - стучитесь в личку. Мы подъедем и все заберем.

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT:UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо одесситам, которые помогают нашей армии! Вчера к нам в офис принесли:

•	Владимир – носки 20 пар, сигареты 4 блока, набор инструментов;
•	Александр – 100 гр;
•	Ольга – лампочки 40 Вт 100 шт, 75 Вт 100 шт;
•	Андрей – 100 $;
•	Татьяна – станки для бритья 5 упаковок, швейный набор. 

Подробнее о том, что нужно нашим военным и отчет о передаче помощи можно посмотреть в сводных таблицах.

МЫ – С АРМИЕЙ. Потребности здесь .                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
                                                                                                                                                                                                                           МЫ – С АРМИЕЙ. ФинОтчет здесь.
                                                                                                                                                                                    В Одессе передать все это (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31. 

А также можно помочь дистанционно:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).

Еще раз благодарим всех неравнодушных за оказанную поддержку!

----------


## porsvet

Группа "Мы - Армией", фонд Всемирный Конгресс Украинцев " Захист Патріотів" и бойцы выражают огромную благодарность украинскому Патриоту (именно с большой буквы!), хорошему человеку и настоящему мужчине - Кахе!
Его помощь в организации обучения 830 бойцов навыкам тактической медицины просто неоценима.
Курс тактической медицины «Боевой спасатель»– это выживание в боевых условиях; правильное использование индивидуальной медицинской аптечки IFAK, оказание первой медицинской помощи и транспортировки раненых; умение быстро реагировать на экстремальные ситуации. Это – способ остаться в живых!
БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ВАМ, КАХА!

----------


## Rini

И такое тоже бывает.
Постучался в личку человек: "Собираю аптечку для военных. Интересует? Хотелось бы передать ребятам на восток. Может, кому-то пригодится...". Немного пообщались по интернету, потом встретились. В аптечке - действительно неплохой набор: жгут САТ, бандаж, несколько видов кровеостанавливающих... Плюс еще несколько полезных бонусов. В общем, человек сам разобрался в теме, сам все нашел, закупил, собрал, привез... И, возможно, таким образом спас кому-то жизнь...
"Только я бы хотел обратной связи и отзыв пользователей. Может, нужно подкорректировать состав?". Ну, это - запросто. Аптечка уже уехала на восток к пограничникам. Как доедет к ребятам - будут и отзывы. Они уже в курсе, ждут. И уже сейчас благодарят. Передаю благодарность "по громкой связи": 
спасибо тебе большое, патриот!

----------


## porsvet

Спасибо порядочному и честному офицеру, пограничнику Фасоле В., который поделился термобельем с военными моряками.
Его бойцы уже получили термобелье. Сказал: « Лишнего нам не надо. Передайте тем, кому оно нужнее». 
Респект и уважение! 

В результате 30 комплектов термобелья передали морякам, которые стоят на блокпостах в Одесской области и охраняют наш город.

   

Морякам мы также отдали: 
•	теплые носки 76 пар;
•	шапки вязаные шерстяные 8 шт;
•	канистры пластиковые под воду 3 шт;
•	бушлаты зимние 2 шт;
•	чай, кофе, сигареты, влажные салфетки.

 

Потребности наших воинов в таблице. Отчеты здесь. 

В Одессе передать все это (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
А также можно помочь дистанционно:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).
Еще раз благодарим всех неравнодушных за оказанную поддержку!

----------


## porsvet

Лампочки по 40 и 75 Вт (всего 200 шт), которые принесла нам Ольга, отданы морякам «Тернополя», теперь уже экипажу «Шостки».

----------


## Rini

Вчера мы побили все свои рекорды. Расписали для военных более 30 блоков сигарет, т.е. более 300 пачек! На каждой - маленькое послание бойцам для поднятия настроения и боевого духа. На это ушло несколько часов, но мы не считаем, что потратили время зря. Тем более, что теперь у нас есть очень креативные помощники! Одна замечательная девочка тоже решила поддержать военных - и сделала это намного лучше нас! Ее послания не только душевные, но и очень красочные. Можете полюбоваться сами (ее работы очень отличаются).
Все сигареты уже уехали к ребятам. Это было непросто, но мы уложились в срок))))
       

Мы обязательно и дальше будем делать такие приятные подарки нашим бойцам. Если вы готовы помочь - присоединяйтесь. Каждую пачку сигарет, которую вы принесете для военных, мы красиво распишем. Стучитесь в личку! 
Также можно помочь и финансово. 
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT:UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Наш ежедневный отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

----------


## porsvet

Хлеб и питьевая вода бойцам на блокпостах. Продукты нужны постоянно. Особенно хлеб и вода! Звоните, приносите продукты или деньги. Без вас, друзья мы не справимся.
В Одессе передать все это можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
А также можно помочь дистанционно:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).
Еще раз благодарим всех одесситов (и не только!) за оказанную поддержку!

----------


## Rini

Поступления на карточку Татьяны +127 грн. Низкий вам поклон за помощь!
Отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## porsvet

Мы передали нашим пограничникам:
• Аптечки IFAK 43 шт;
• Карематы 10 шт;
• Дождевики 30 шт;
• Дезинфицирующие препараты для воды;
• Флаг.
 Вот  наш фотоотчет о проделанной работе.

----------


## porsvet

Дополнение к посту Алексея Кириллова. Были на блокпостах, где стоят наши военные моряки. Ребята, как вы? - Нормально! Без бушлата - нормально! Спать на голой земле - нормально! Без хлеба и питьевой воды - нормально!!! Они не жалуются, у них все нормально... Далее фотографии без комментариев.                                            

  
Пост Алексея https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=735793123168355&set=a.6752750492201  63.1073741827.100002130217862&type=1&theater

----------


## porsvet

Люди, не будьте равнодушными. Помогайте! 
В Одессе передать все это можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
А также можно помочь дистанционно:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).

----------


## Rini

Всем доброе утро!
Перед нами стоит важная задача: обуть бойцов.
Во-первых, нужны хорошие *зимние ботинки.* Я думаю, о качестве украинских берцев все наслышаны, так что рассказывать не буду. Нужна обувь, которая не развалится в первые же две недели. Да, это стоит недешево, но здоровье ребят важнее.
Во-вторых, нужны *резиновые сапоги.* Это поможет сберечь даже ту обувь, которая есть. Потому что дожди никто не отменял, рытье окопов - тоже. Месить болото даже в самых качественных и надежных ботинках - не лучший вариант. Обычные резиновые сапоги с теплым носком внутри (холода приближаются) помогут решить множество проблем! 

Важна любая ваша поддержка! Если вы готовы передать что-то военным - стучитесь в личку. Мы подъедем к вам и все заберем. 
Также можно помочь и финансово.
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT:UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Все поступления и расходы можно проконтроллировать здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

СПАСИБО!

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо Паше, который принес к нам в офис 2000 гр! 
По поводу химии. Ее можно отвезти сразу в порт и отдать морякам. Подробности - через личные сообщения. 
 Еще раз, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

+25 грн. на карточку Татьяны. Спасибо!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## porsvet

Группа "МЫ - С АРМИЕЙ". 
Теперь все патриоты могут перечислять патриотические деньги на новую патриотическую карточку!

 «ПРИВАТ БАНК», 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр Владимирович)

----------


## Ко

Девочки подскажите кому именно сейчас собираете помощь, хотим помочь, но немножко запутались. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Rini

> Девочки подскажите кому именно сейчас собираете помощь, хотим помочь, но немножко запутались. Спасибо заранее.


 Добрый вечер! Все не так уж сложно. Просто идет параллельный сбор помощи для моряков и пограничников. 
Моряки - это Военно-морские силы Украины, ребята, вышедшие из Крыма.
Пограничников несколько групп. Первое состоит из 43 человек. Они уже были на востоке, пережили сильные обстрелы, сейчас восстанавливают силы (о них подробно я рассказывала в посте №101, стр.6).
Второе подразделение состоит из 150 человек. Они сейчас находятся на границе с Крымом. Уже в полях. 
И всем им нужна помощь. Поэтому стараемся работать параллельно по всем направлениям. Бросить не имеем права.
Надеюсь, вкратце разъяснила. Спасибо за желание помочь!

----------


## Rini

Например, к погранцам, которые на границе с Крымом, буквально вчера уехал наш волонтер. Ждем с нетерпением возвращения и подробного фотоотчета. Постараемся вам наглядно показать, как там живется ребятам. Расскажем подробнее о проделанной работе.

----------


## porsvet

> Девочки подскажите кому именно сейчас собираете помощь, хотим помочь, но немножко запутались. Спасибо заранее.


 Потребности подопечных группы "Мы- с армией" можно посмотреть в таблице - здесь. Подробная информация и отчеты с фотографиями на форуме и на нашей странице ФБ. 
Большое Вам спасибо за неравнодушие!

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо Константину, который купил и организовал доставку поддонов для блокпоста. Поддоны ставятся внутри палатки для того, чтобы не спать на земле.
Вот уж действительно, вместе мы - СИЛА!  :smileflag: 


Что еще нужно нашим подопечным - в таблице.
Отчеты - здесь.

В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
А также можно помочь дистанционно:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).
«ПРИВАТ БАНК»:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр Владимирович)                                                                                               

Еще раз благодарим всех патриотов за помощь!

----------


## Rini

Одесситы передали нам три чайника б/у. Вместе с газовым баллоном, который нам привез Сергей, мы передали их сегодня в надежные руки моряков. Уже завтра вместе с другими полезными вещами они поедут на блокпосты. Спасибо огромное за помощь!
 
А мы тем временем продолжаем искать чайники (обычные и электро) или хотя бы кипятильники. Также нужны одноразовая посуда, моющие средства для посуды, влажные салфетки. Еда, кофе, чай, сигареты - нужны постоянно. 
На сегодняшний день у нас нет постоянного помещения для сбора помощи, поэтому обращайтесь в личку – мы сами все заберем!

Также нужны средства на покупку теплой одежды и обуви.
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна) 

Скоро выложим фотоотчет о поездке к нашим бойцам. Вы сами убедитесь, насколько *им нужна ваша помощь!*

----------


## porsvet

Вот список того, что еще необходимо на блокпостах в Одесской области. На них стоят бойцы сводной роты ВМС. Эти блокпосты расположены в Кургане, Мирном, Маяках, Каролино Бугазе. Если кто-то живет рядом или иногда мимо них проезжает, откликнитесь!                                             
Скопом и батька легше бити!

1.	фильтр на дизель генератор КЕНТАВР ЛТД 283;
2.	сетка маскировочная;
3.	фонарики   43 шт;
4.	дизель генераторы 2 шт. На одном блокпосту его вообще нет, другой вышел из строя. Если его может кто-то починить, свяжитесь с нами по телефону в офисе, через группу здесь или на Одесском форуме (ник: porsvet)
5.	брезент;
6.	прожекторы диодные (типа строительных);
7.	тепловизоры;
8.	ФЛАГ ВМС 4 шт.

Из обмундирования:

1.	шапки (гражданские) 7 шт;
2.	теплые перчатки         34 шт;
3.	бушлаты                      34 шт;
4.	теплое белье               7 шт;
5.	берцы зимние            34 шт;
6.	дождевики                   34 шт;
7.	бронежилеты             18 шт;
8.	спальные мешки 5 шт;

Еще нужны большие металлические миски, моющие средства для посуды, влажные салфетки. Вода и хлеб (постоянно).

Подробный перечень и количество необходимого обмундирования и оборудования – в сводной таблице.

Отчет о финансах здесь.

В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
А также можно помочь дистанционно:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).
«ПРИВАТ БАНК»:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр Владимирович)

----------


## Утёсов

Rini, porsvet 
вы бы как-то поделили тему, или разошлись в разные, что ли
честно говоря выглядит скверно
я успел завезти по мелочам немного вещей, скинуть пару гривен. и вот что теперь я должен думать? куда они попали?
если вы разделились, наверное были какие-то финансовые разногласия? а может не целевое использование средств? или еще что?
может стоит объяснить? а так дискредитируется сама идея и рождаются нехорошие подозрения

----------


## Rini

> Rini, porsvet 
> вы бы как-то поделили тему, или разошлись в разные, что ли
> честно говоря выглядит скверно
> я успел завезти по мелочам немного вещей, скинуть пару гривен. и вот что теперь я должен думать? куда они попали?
> если вы разделились, наверное были какие-то финансовые разногласия? а может не целевое использование средств? или еще что?
> может стоит объяснить? а так дискредитируется сама идея и рождаются нехорошие подозрения


 Здравствуйте! Вопрос справедливый. Каждый, кто вносит хотя бы малейший вклад в волонтерское дело, имеет право получить отчет.
Постараюсь ответить и разъяснить. 
Изначально нас была большая группа волонтеров, которая по мере сил поддерживала морпехов. Специально для помощи морпехам я и создала эту тему. Однако со временем к нам за помощью стали обращаться и другие подразделения, которые тоже просили о помощи. У каждого из них мы взяли соответствующие документы, проверили, насколько они действительно нуждаются в помощи. Так у нас кроме моряков появились другие подопечные - пограничники, о чем я сразу всех уведомила. 
Увы, потом наша группа действительно распалась. Однако подопечных никто не бросал, мы продолжаем оказывать им помощь. Да, я больше не владею информацией о том, что поступает в офис на Нечипуренко, 14. Я могу отчитаться лишь за свои действия, что и делаю постоянно. При этом я прекрасно понимаю, что люди продолжают приносить в вещи на Нечипуренко и ждут об этом отчета, а также отчета о том, куда ушло всё, что было принесено ранее. Это абсолютно закономерно. Поэтому я представила здесь человека, который в состоянии отчитаться об этих поступлениях. Согласитесь, если бы я просто перестала бы давать отчеты, которых вы ждете, это было бы нечестно по отношению ко всем дарителям. А так отчеты по-прежнему ведутся и вы видите, куда что ушло. Что касается финансов, то все поступления на карточки четко ведутся в финансовых отчетах (по разным карточкам) и их легко проследить. 
Что касается данной темы, то она, возможно, стала шире, поскольку речь давно уже идет не только о морпехах, но и пограничниках. Но стоит ли переименовывать тему - не знаю. Это должны решать, по всей видимости, модераторы и администраторы. Необходимости создавать новую тему для отчета о своей волонтерской работе я не вижу. Если же ребята захотят создать новую тему о своей деятельности  - это их полное право. В этом случае разве что нужно будет оставить здесь ссылку на их новую тему. Я же продолжаю отчитываться о своей работе здесь, поскольку все уже к этому привыкли.
В заключение хочу принести извинения всем, кому подобное "раздвоение" принесло неудобство. Со своей стороны я приложу максимум усилий, чтобы в теме не было никаких скандалов и склок. У меня здесь совершенно другие задачи.
Если есть еще какие-либо вопросы - задавайте. Постараюсь ответить максимально подробно. 
В любом случае спасибо даже за такие не совсем приятные вопросы. Это говорит о вашем неравнодушии.

----------


## Утёсов

спасибо за объяснение. правда, теперь название темы не совсем соответствует содержанию. не морпехи и не в АТО
помогать конечно можно и нужно, но кому-то оно нужне. на передовой меньше возможностей, чем в военной гавани одесского порта

----------


## Rus

> помогать конечно можно и нужно, но кому-то оно нужне. на передовой меньше возможностей, чем в военной гавани одесского порта


 А почему Вы ограничиваете зону деятельности пограничников исключительно военной гаванью Одесского порта?
Вот на предыдущей странице написано:



> Вот список того, что еще необходимо на блокпостах в Одесской области. На них стоят бойцы сводной роты ВМС. Эти блокпосты расположены в Кургане, Мирном, Маяках, Каролино Бугазе.


 Разве это не пограничники?

----------


## Rini

Нет-нет... Подождите... Поясняю.
1. Морпехи сейчас действительно в АТО. Место называть не имею право, но они действительно на передовой. В названии темы написано "уходят", но теперь правильно говорить "уже ушли".
2. На блокпостах стоят и пограничники, и моряки (ВМС). Блокпосты есть в разных местах. И ВЕЗДЕ на блокпостах ужасные условия. 
3. По пограничникам: одно подразделение наших подопечных сейчас на восстановлении, но они уже, что называется, "на низком старте". Куда пошлют - никто не знает. Но нужно быть готовыми. Вторая группа подопечных сейчас на границе с Крымом. Мы только-только оттуда приехали. Условия - ужасные. Сейчас выложу обещанный фотоотчет, если вы не против.

----------


## Rini

Сразу предупреждаю: это не мой текст. Это перепост с Фейсбука. Пишет наша волонтер, которая побывала там. Пока она моталась по полям, я сидела в теплом офисе. Так что лавры себе не присваиваю, а наоборот, очень сильно ее благодарю за проделанную работу!

Вот мы и вернулись! Уставшие, но счастливые! Счастливые той реакцией на наш приезд и той встречей, которую нам устроили бойцы-пограничники. Это была первая поездка к ним, будут еще, мы уже не сомневаемся! Хотя на обратном пути попали в растяжку-путанку и только освободившись из нее и отремонтировав пострадавший бусик, осознали, что опасность бродит вокруг постоянно… Но зато на флаге на "газоне" есть теперь надпись и от нас!!! (последние фотографии)
Привезли ребятам самое необходимое, о чем они просили. В тех местах, где стоят пограничники, постоянно дуют сильные ветры, поэтому теплые вещи были встречены радостным гудением! Нам удалось на деньги спонсора закупить для бойцов 60 флисовых кофт на сумму 7200 грн. Доставлено также 150 балаклав (144 шт. ранее закупленных группой «Мы – с армией» и 6 шт. докуплено на наши средства). Доставлена бойцам также стиральная машинка «Малютка», принесенная добрыми людьми нашим волонтерам. С раздачей сигарет произошла пауза – бойцы на несколько минут забыли о нашем существовании, выбирая наклейки на пачках и обсуждая рисунки и надписи! На оставшиеся от флисок деньги закупили 10 кг печенья – подсластить ребятам короткий досуг! Спасибо всем, кто участвовал в сборе помощи для пограничников!!!
Поездка заняла два дня, с ночевкой на одном из блок-постов. Попав в условия, приближенные к боевым (с хорошо слышными выстрелами по ночам, сном на деревянных поддонах и приготовлением завтрака на дровах), осознаешь, что НУЖНО и МОЖНО (через «не могу») работать еще активнее, еще быстрее! Ребятам еще столько всего нужно! Они молчат, стесняются сказать про свои потребности, ОНИ НИЧЕГО НЕ ПРОСЯТ!!! Но путем наблюдений и «допросов с пристрастием» выявлено, что почти половина бойцов переболела бронхитами и ангинами (почти нет лекарств и профилактических средств), за невозможностью мыть посуду и отсутствием одноразовой едят прямо из общей кастрюли или из целлофановых кульков, и т.д. Список потребностей прилагается и нужно собрать необходимое КАК МОЖНО БЫСТРЕЕ !!!
1. Самое необходимое – зимняя обувь! Будем работать с этой ОСНОВНОЙ статьей расходов этапами – в первую очередь для тех, у кого уже окончательно разваливаются берцы!
2. Костюмы от дождя
3. Термобелье
4. Теплые носки, теплые перчатки (лучше флисовые)
5. ПНВ – 5 шт.
6. Лекарства!!!!! (Список необходимого будет чуть позже – жду е-мейла от медика). Против простуды, ангины, гриппа В ПЕРВУЮ ОЧЕРЕДЬ!!!
Чем больше, тем лучше – необходимы одноразовые ГЛУБОКИЕ тарелки, влажные бактерицидные салфетки, моющие средства для кастрюль и сковородок и рук (все на блокпосты, где привозная вода). Еще нужно 5 электрочайников (скоро пойдут дожди и это будет единственная возможность согреться на блокпостах, так как готовится еда под открытым небом). Еда, кофе, чай, сигареты – нужны постоянно.
На сегодняшний день у нас нет офисного помещения для сбора помощи, обращайтесь в личку – заберем, предоставим фотографии о передаче пограничникам.
Также можно помочь и финансово.
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)
ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT:UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Все поступления и расходы можно проконтролировать здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Только небольшое уточнение: на предпоследнем фото стиральная машинка, которую нам передал *jinochka* Ребята очень просили лично вас поблагодарить, машинка оказалась очень в тему!

----------


## Утёсов

все актуальное в списке? нашел на 7м карематы по 85, они получается, временно не нужны?

----------


## Rini

> все актуальное в списке? нашел на 7м карематы по 85, они получается, временно не нужны?


 Нужны тем пограничникам, которые сейчас на границе с Крымом (их там 150 человек). 
У второй группы есть полный комплект и карематов, и сидушек.

----------


## Утёсов

еще вопрос в категорию костюмы от дождя, дождевики попадают?
тут человек, кажется из Одессы, польскими форцует) такие  подойдут, если купить и передать?

----------


## Rini

> все актуальное в списке? нашел на 7м карематы по 85, они получается, временно не нужны?


 После поездки список потребностей изменился. мы пока его еще составляем. будет готов - сразу выложу.

----------


## Rini

> еще вопрос в категорию костюмы от дождя, дождевики попадают?
> тут человек, кажется из Одессы, польскими форцует) такие  подойдут, если купить и передать?


 Попадают))) Что касается Вашей ссылки, пока дать ответ не готова. Возможно, есть более дешевые варианты. Обязательно уточню, отпишусь.

----------


## Утёсов

по-ходу у человека сильно дорого в Черновцах в двое дешевле http://rawpol.prom.ua/p29951935-komplekt-predohranyayuschij-dozhdya.html

----------


## Rini

По карематам только что уточнила: один хороший человек уже покупает нужное количество, поэтому эта потребность пока действительно снимается. За что огромное спасибо дарителям. Фотоотчет о передаче карематов будет позже.

----------


## jinochka

> Только небольшое уточнение: на предпоследнем фото стиральная машинка, которую нам передал *jinochka* Ребята очень просили лично вас поблагодарить, машинка оказалась очень в тему!


 спасибо нашим ребятам,ну а мы сколько сможем,столько и поможем...есть еще одна"Малютка"...

----------


## Rini

> спасибо нашим ребятам,ну а мы сколько сможем,столько и поможем...есть еще одна"Малютка"...


 "Малютку" забираем, спасибо!!!

----------


## Rini

Вчера на карточку Татьяны поступило +200 грн. Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736
Спасибо!

----------


## Rini

Вчера привезли и передали командиру подразделения пограничников последние 15 из необходимых карематов. На данный момент вопрос с карематами у наших подопечных закрыт! Большое спасибо Асе и ребятам, которые ей помогают!

----------


## Rini

Постепенно начинаем собирать все необходимое для следующей поездки к ребятам. Как мы поняли из того, что увидели своими глазами, бойцам нужно множество самых обычных бытовых вещей. Не хотелось бы сейчас тратить деньги на то, что вполне можно найти дома:
- чайники (обычные и электрические);
- термосы, термокружки;
- фонари;
- газовые походные плиты;
- резиновые сапоги.
Также нужны носки, перчатки, одноразовая посуда. Всегда на расхват кофе, чай, сигареты и продукты питания долгого хранения (консервы, мивина, печенье и т.д.).

Если вы готовы этим поделиться - стучитесь в личку. Мы подъедем и все заберем.
Спасибо!

----------


## porsvet

Объединение!!!
Объединение усилий: 
•	группы «Мы – с армией»;
•	Алексея Кириллова, командира корвета «Тернополь»;
•	комбрига 1 бригады  Доскато Алексея Олеговича;
•	Арсена Геловани,  «директора хипиша»;
•	Катерины Старцевой с Канатной, 35;
•	группы «на Гимназической»

дало возможность обеспечить теплыми вещами  и всем необходимым на этот период блокпосты на подступах к Одессе.
Разделение?
Мы отдельно? Обеспечили пару постов и все?
Разделил бы командир ребят на блокпостах на своих матросов и мичманов и чужих, по принципу: « у меня их всего десяток».
Разделил бы комбриг на своих подчиненных и нет: «наших там – бойцов 50».
Действовали бы "Гимназическая" и Катя Старцева – по принципу «не к нам пришли».
Арсен –  по принципу "оно мне надо?!". 
Объединение – это усилия каждой стороны для общего дела.
Это не принцип –  " мы тут сидим, тихо шьем"))))
Доверие и слаженная информационная работа – вот главный принцип нашей группы.
Работа группы волонтеров требует учета и отчета, и  мы четко работаем по этим правилам. Это отражено в строгом учете, ведущемся в офисе сбора по адресу пер. Нечипуренко 14; актах приема-передачи всего, что мы передаем нашим подопечным; отображается на странице группы " Мы - с армией" в ФБ и на станице в ОФ – в формате фото- и финансовых отчетов в открытом доступе.
Мы благодарны:
1. Командиру спецотряда пограничников Фасоле В. за то, что дал возможность перенаправить закупленное для его подразделения термобелье ребятам на блокпосты, т.к. пограничникам уже выдали.
2. Командиру корвета  " Тернополь", Кириллову А., за принятие решения обеспечить всех ребят на блокпостах по принципу –  весь блокпост, а не только его подчиненные. Личное участие в поиске и покупке необходимого.
3. Комбригу Доскато А.О. за привлечение финансирования и доверия нам этих средств на покупку теплых вещей. Личного участия в поиске и нахождении "столь специфичного " оборудования, взятие под свой контроль всего цикла – от погрузки до доставки.
4. Арсену Геловани за прекрасную координацию разных волонтерских групп.
5. Группе волонтеров с " Гимназической" за то, что, даже не зная друг друга лично, пришли нам на помощь.
6. Кате Старцевой за помощь и ее работу. А главное, она –  "солнечный "человек. 
Блокпосты- Маяки, Мирное, Каролино Бугаз, Курган и Алтестово по срочным потребностям  обеспечены.
Блокпосты - Котовка и Кошары в работе.
Лагерь - в работе.
Спасибо всем Вам за помощь!

----------


## porsvet

[QUOTE=Утёсов;51294950]по-ходу у человека сильно дорого в Черновцах в двое дешевле http://rawpol.prom.ua/p29951935-komplekt-predohranyayuschij-dozhdya.html[/QU 
Большое спасибо за наводку. Свяжемся с ними. будем выяснять.

----------


## porsvet

Сегодня – «День Связиста» и «День Медика» одновременно!!!

По связи.
Купили 4 станции Voyager Air Soft для охраны воинской части " Ж" в Одессе.
Спасибо всем, кто помогает нам в сборе средств, и Artem Krsheminsky за вклад в эту покупку.

Вчера поздно вечером получили посылку от нашего друга Vadym Tymchenko.
В посылке:
•	УКВ стационарная антенна - 1 шт;
•	УКВ автомобильная антенна - 20 шт;
•	Аккумуляторные батареи - 10 шт;
•	Cable ties - 2 упаковки по 500 шт.

  
По медицине.
Получили сегодня от Инициативы Saving Lives in Ukraine, очередную посылку с  25 CAT-ами.
А вчера пришли от них же две посылки, в которых:
•	Quik Clot - 40 пакетов;
•	Bandage - 30 штук;
•	Трубок назофарингальных -25 штук;
•	Окклюзивные пластыри - 27 штук;
•	А также в бонус письма для бойцов!!!

  
 
В офис сегодня принесли бандаж израильского образца и перевязочные стерильные пакеты 5 шт. Большое спасибо Владимиру!
Также на карточку были перечислены 200 гр. 
Огромная благодарность всем!!!

----------


## porsvet

Друзья, не расслабляемся! Собираем деньги на печи для блокпостов. Реквизиты:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).
«ПРИВАТ БАНК»:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр Владимирович)

  
В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

----------


## Утёсов

Rini перчатки нужны рабочие, теплые, или и те и те?)
Завтра планирую быть в районе Эпицентра. Может быть смогу чего-нибудь подкупить

----------


## Утёсов

[QUOTE=porsvet;51318584]


> по-ходу у человека сильно дорого в Черновцах в двое дешевле http://rawpol.prom.ua/p29951935-komplekt-predohranyayuschij-dozhdya.html[/QU 
> Большое спасибо за наводку. Свяжемся с ними. будем выяснять.


  Если гуглить KPL [MOF] можно найти прямые контакты производителя в Польше. И там есть две расцветки: камыш и камуфляж

----------


## Rini

> Rini перчатки нужны рабочие, теплые, или и те и те?)
> Завтра планирую быть в районе Эпицентра. Может быть смогу чего-нибудь подкупить


 Добрый вечер!
Строительные перчатки нужны всегда. Теплые тоже нужны, но желательно флисовые. Спасибо!

----------


## porsvet

Огромная благодарность stim, который взял шефство над блокпостом в Кургане. Сегодня он завез бойцам 6 канистр питьевой воды и привезет хлеб. Без таких неравнодушных людей, как он, мы ничего бы не сделали!
Еще раз - большое спасибо!

----------


## Rini

Аптечка, которую нам передал Сергей, добралась на восток и сейчас уже находится в надежных руках наших бойцов. Ребята очень довольны!


А нам нужно решать уже другую медицинскую проблему. Ребята, увы, мерзнут и, как результат, регулярно болеют. Нужны медикаменты от простуды, гриппа, ангины. МНОГО!!! К сожалению, это расходный материал, который будет нужен постоянно. 

Если есть вопросы и предложения - стучитесь в личку.

Напоминаю наши реквизиты:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT:UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Все поступления и расходы можно проконтролировать здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

*СПАСИБО!*

----------


## Rini

Вдогонку к предыдущему посту. 
Кроме лекарств нужны профилактические средства и все то, что укрепляет иммунитет и придает силы:
- мед;
- сухофрукты;
- орехи;
- ВИТАМИНЫ!
Каждый из нас понимает, что предупредить болезнь легче, чем потом с ней бороться. 
Готовы помочь? Стучитесь в личку! 

СПАСИБО!

----------


## porsvet

Вот фотографии с блокпостов, которые получили теплые вещи. Это - Курган, Маяки, Мирное и Каролино Бугаз. 
_Уточнение_. Вчера помощь получили часть личного состава в лагере. Блокпосты в Алтестово, Котовке, Кошарах и лагерь (в общей сложности 67 человек) по прежнему нуждаются в теплых вещах и не только.

     
  

Подробный перечень и количество необходимого обмундирования и оборудования – в сводной таблице.

Отчет о финансах здесь.

В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
А также можно помочь дистанционно:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).
«ПРИВАТ БАНК»:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр Владимирович)                                                                                               

 Наша сила в единении!

----------


## Rini

Доброе утро! Наконец-то получили список лекарств, которые срочно нужно 150-ти пограничникам. В списке нет ничего сверхъестественного. Каждый из нас может купить хоть что-нибудь из этого: 
1. Фармацитрон или АЦЦ-600 – 5 уп.
2. Барбовал (капс.) – 5 уп.
3. Но-шпа (табл.) – 3 уп.
4. Ношпалгин – 3 уп.
5. Викс Актив (бальзам, 50 г) – 5 уп.
6. Лактовит (порошок или капсулы) – 5 уп.
7. Амброксол (табл. или сироп) – 10 уп
8. Бромгексин (табл.) – 10 уп.
9. Септефрил – 10 уп.
10. Ревит, витамин С – по 10 уп.
11. Валериана (табл.) – 2 уп.
12. Физраствор (200 мл) – 20 фл.

Очень просим помочь в закупке лекарств по оптовым ценам (на все требуется около 1700 грн.)!!!
На сегодняшний день у нас нет офисного помещения для сбора помощи, обращайтесь в личку – заберем, предоставим фотографии о передаче пограничникам.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Все поступления и расходы можно проконтролировать здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Ну и еще немного о нашей поездке к ребятам. На этот раз пост лирический)))) 
Живут ребята вот в таких палатках. Внутри - пока еще достаточно тепло благодаря буржуйке. 
 
Зато снаружи... Красота невероятная, но - бесконечный пронизывающий ветер. Вот ощущения нашего волонтера: "Иногда солнце, чаще тяжелые серые тучи – и всегда сильнейший ветер, не стихающий даже ночью! Ни кустика, ни деревца – ровная, как стол, земля с вкраплениями наполовину пересохшей речушки… Ветер выдувает слезы, забирается в уши, нос… После суточного дежурства на блокпосту практически все бойцы возвращаются с насморком, болями в ушах и горле." Собственного, поэтому сейчас мы и собираем ребятам лекарства... 
   
И еще немного армейского юмора от "укропов". На фото ниже - "виселица для х...ла". На веревке болтается череп козла. Сооружение установлено на мосту совместными усилиями с блок-постом нацгвардии. Так вот ребята развлекаются... 


Вы хотите поддержать бойцов, которые защищают границу нашей страны? Отправить помощь можно на карточку "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Все поступления и расходы можно проконтролировать здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

СПАСИБО!

----------


## porsvet

Машина из Тернополя с волонтерским грузом пришла в пять утра. Как говорится, с воскресным добрым утром, Одесса! Груз встретили и передали морякам. 

Сами тернопольчане приехали днем. Успели посмотреть город из окна автомобиля, конечно же наш 7-й км (там – по делу), посетили «новый дом» своих подшефных – моряков корвета «Тернополь».

Прием на судне был радушным, как положено, по морской традиции! С салом и борщом.

Вечером проводили их домой.

Со вторника начинаются работы по восстановлению судна. Металл уже нашли – фронтом работ сварщики обеспечены. Теперь нужна краска (черная и белая – много!).

Отчет о том, что привезено и скорректированный список потребностей – завтра.

----------


## porsvet

Вот что вчера привезли военным морякам тернопольские волонтеры:

----------


## porsvet

Вчера на карточку Сергея Пидкопайло перечислили 200 гр. От души - спасибо!

Нужна черная и белая краска для ремонта судна, который начнется во вторник (уже завтра).Конечно лучше антикоррозионная. Но подойдут и пентафталевая, масляная или акриловая (без запаха). 

И только что поступила информация с блокпоста в Алтестово.
Им нужны 6 спальников и 6 комплектов термобелья. Передать это нужно как можно быстрее.

Неравнодушные одесситы! Кто знает, где купить дешевле, или хочет помочь материально, отзовитесь!

В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
А также можно помочь дистанционно:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).
«ПРИВАТ БАНК»: 
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр Владимирович)
Еще раз благодарим всех патриотов за помощь!

----------


## Rini

Всем добрый день!
Отчитываюсь. Сегодня получили:
спальник + 10 пар отличных по качеству строительных перчаток, даже с легким камуфляжем))) + упаковка чая. Алексей, спасибо огромное!!!
 
Всё это едет на границу в Крымом. Уже собираем для ребят новую посылку. Поэтому еще раз напоминаю, что именно нужно ребятам.

*Продукты питания:*
- консервы (не в стеклянной таре!);
- макароны, мивина;
- чай, кофе, сахар;
- сухофрукты, орехи;
- сгущенка, конфеты, печенье.

Всегда востребованы *сигареты!* Разлетаются "на ура!". 
Очень нужны витамины и *лекарства.* Список смотрите чуть выше (сообщение №251).
Также там будут очень рады получить: *одноразовую посуду, моющие средства, чайники (обычные, электрические), фонари, термосы.* 

Если у вас что-то есть из этого списка - стучитесь в личку! Приедем, заберем.

----------


## Rini

И еще один подарочек от Алексея:

Еще раз спасибо!
Это уходит в руки пограничникам, которые пока готовятся к отправке. Им *нужны инструменты* для ремонта техники. Ау, мужчины, откликнитесь!!!! Ну не пальцами же  гайки закручивать! Наверняка в ваших закромах есть парочка ненужных инструментов! 

И еще напоминаю, что можно поддержать финансово. *Карточка "ПРИВАТ-БАНК":*
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Все поступления и расходы можно проконтролировать здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

Спасибо всем большое!

----------


## Rini

Доброе утро!
Вчера передали мужскую дубленку. Уже запакована и ждет отправки. 

Но для того, чтобы ехать снова к ребятам, нужно еще очень много собрать. Поэтому очень прошу подключаться. В этом списке есть то, что вы вполне можете купить сами либо найдете у себя дома.
1. Самое необходимое – зимняя обувь! Сейчас собираем деньги именно на это. 
2. Костюмы от дождя
3. Термобелье
4. Теплые носки, теплые перчатки (лучше флисовые)
6. Лекарства, витамины (список указан выше, сообщение №251)
7. Одноразовая посуда (глубокие тарелки, вилки, ложки).
8. Влажные бактерицидные салфетки. 
9. Моющие средства для посуды (на блокпосты, где привозная вода). 
10. Электрочайники (5 штук на блокпосты), термосы.
11. Еда, кофе, чай, сигареты – нужны постоянно.

Есть вопросы? Есть желание помочь? Стучитесь в личку! Спасибо!

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяне поступило +50 грн. Спасибо большое!
Собираем на обувь ребятам. Это - важнейший вопрос. Уже холодает, а многие пацаны - в разваленных берцах. Надо с этим что-то делать. Рассчитываем на вашу поддержку. Потому что иначе не справимся. 

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Все поступления и расходы можно проконтролировать здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

----------


## Rini

Украинская церковь помогала и продолжает помогать нашим доблестным воинам! На фотографии – прибывшие из зоны АТО (из-под Мариуполя) на ротацию пограничники приглашены на службу в церкви. Продолжается сбор финансов (часть денег на термобелье и дождевики уже собрана), а также необходимых вещей для ребят! Больше всего из подарков поразил «походный» казанчик! Эх, повезем хлопцам – первое жаркое в нем приготовлю СОБСТВЕННОРУЧНО !!!
До поездки осталось не так уж много времени, а вопрос с зимней обувью для пограничников решен лишь частично! Просим помочь нам закупить первую партию зимних берц для самых нуждающихся в них!
На втором по срочности месте – лекарства и витамины для ребят!
На сегодняшний день у нас нет офисного помещения для сбора помощи, обращайтесь в личку – заберем, предоставим фотографии о передаче пограничникам.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Все поступления и расходы можно проконтролировать здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736
Безгранично благодарны всем, кто уже помогает нам, а также заранее благодарны тем, кто еще только собирается помочь пограничникам сохранить наш покой!

----------


## porsvet

30 сентября Константин принес 100$. Сказал отдать деньги раненым бойцам для лечения. Поручение мы выполнили своевременно. Но не смогли сразу отчитаться, ввиду занятости командира и проблем с телефоном (в котором фото). Решили просто сфотографировать сам телефон. Деньги были переданы командиром раненому пограничнику в одном из госпиталей.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо нашим друзьям из США, Ларисе и Сергею, которые передали 2550 гр. в помощь военным.

Срочно! 
На судно "Шостка" ( экипажу "Тернополь") для ремонта нужен инструмент:
1. Кирочки 10шт;
2.Молоток 1кг 3шт;
3.Кувалда 3кг 3шт;
4.Грунтовка.
Инструменты нужны для удаления ржавчины (просто нечем работать). Инструмент  - не обязательно новый. Может, у кого -то есть лишний?

В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

А также можно помочь дистанционно:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).
«ПРИВАТ БАНК»: 
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр Владимирович)
Еще раз благодарим всех патриотов за помощь!

----------


## Rini

Всем доброе утро!
Начинается день с поступлений, что не может не радовать.
Принесли чайничек. Поедет на границу.
Нам бы вот еще электрические раздобыть. По-прежнему находимся в поиске. Нужно пять штук на пять блок-постов.



Стучитесь в личку. Мы заедем и заберем.

----------


## porsvet

По итогам "перемирия". 
После "дружеского" плотного общения с градами все морпехи в зоне АТО живы (по сведениям командира). А ЭТО ГЛАВНОЕ!
Им срочно нужно следующее:
1.прибор ночного видения (от 1000 м);
2.бинокли 2шт;
3.дождевики 70шт;
4.наколенники и налокотники, по 30 пар;
5.компасы 10 шт;
6.пленка плотная 300м;
7.колени на буржуйки;
8.генераторы 3 кВт 2 шт (полностью пришли в негодность или можно починить - уточняем).

Подробный перечень и количество необходимого обмундирования и оборудования – в сводной таблице. 

Отчет о финансах здесь.

В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

А также можно помочь дистанционно:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).
«ПРИВАТ БАНК»: 
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр Владимирович)

Еще раз благодарим всех патриотов за помощь!

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо форумчанину Андрею, который сегодня принес в наш офис 1000 гр. для нужд морпехов в зоне АТО. 

Благодарим Елену и Богдана за вклад в общее дело: 400 гр. и 4 кулька теплых вещей для блокпостов.



Спасибо Вадиму за газовый обогреватель и плитку.

----------


## Rini

Обновляю список лекарств, которые нужно закупить для 150 пограничников. Пока из этого списка нет ничего. Хотя сложных и очень дорогих лекарств там нет. Это купить может каждый, хотя бы немного:
1. Фармацитрон или АЦЦ-600 – 5 уп.
2. Барбовал (капс.) – 5 уп.
3. Но-шпа (табл.) – 3 уп.
4. Ношпалгин – 3 уп.
5. Викс Актив (бальзам, 50 г) – 5 уп.
6. Лактовит (порошок или капсулы) – 5 уп.
7. Амброксол (табл. или сироп) – 10 уп
8. Бромгексин (табл.) – 10 уп.
9. Септефрил – 10 уп.
10. Ревит, витамин С – по 10 уп.
11. Валериана (табл.) – 2 уп.
12. Физраствор (200 мл) – 20 фл.

Стучитесь в личку! 

Также можно помочь и финансово.
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Все поступления и расходы можно проконтролировать здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Сегодня прямо какой-то "чайный" день)))
Раздобыли пять НОВЫХ электрочайников как раз на пять блок-постов для наших ребят. Это значит, что вопрос по чайникам на данный момент ЗАКРЫТ!!!

Благодарим всех, кто нам помогает снабдить защитников всем необходимым! Напоминаю, что на данный момент требуются: 
1. Самое необходимое – зимняя обувь! Сейчас собираем деньги именно на это.
2. Костюмы от дождя
3. Термобелье
4. Теплые носки, теплые перчатки (лучше флисовые)
5. Одноразовая посуда (глубокие тарелки, вилки, ложки).
6. Влажные бактерицидные салфетки.
7. Моющие средства для посуды (на блокпосты, где привозная вода).
8. Еда, кофе, чай, сигареты – нужны постоянно.
9. Лекарства и витамины (подробный список указан в сообщении выше).

Стучитесь в личку!
Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## porsvet

По поводу срочных потребностей наших морпехов в зоне АТО. 
Позиции обещали закрыть волонтеры из Николаева и Киева. К концу недели отчитаемся.

----------


## Rini

Утро началось очень позитивно!
Сегодня нам привезли макароны и 400 штук глубоких тарелок. Спасибо большое Алексею, который помогает уже не в первый раз! 

Если вы тоже готовы чем-то помочь - присоединяйтесь! У ребят действительно сложные бытовые условия и они рады буквально всему. 
Готовимся к следующей поездке. Чем быстрее соберем все нужно, тем быстрее поедем. 

Стучитесь в личку!

----------


## Rini

Будни нашего волонтера Марины (скопировано из Фейсбука):

Сегодня утром у машины, привозящей молоко во двор, разговорилась с соседом. "Что-то тебя совсем не видно, деточка!" Объяснила, где пропадаю последние месяцы. "Погоди, отнесу молоко - зайду!" Зашел. Поцеловал. Оставил кулечек и и 100 грн. "Пусть надежно охранают! Возьми, твоим пограничникам пригодится! Чем могу!" Спасибо, дедуля! Небось из "неприкосновенного запаса" достал, Хлопцам - нужнее!!! Развернула - три пары теплых носков, какая-то невиданная мной раньше 10-метровая рулетка, электродвигатель с подшипниками для инструмента и две пачки чая. Сижу, реву...



Все, полученное от дедушки, тоже уходит в нашу копилочку для поездки на границу. Собираем дальше! 
Поищите дома термосы, сушилки для ноги, инструменты для автомобиля, лопаты. 
Также всегда требуются лекарства и витамины, еда и сигареты!

Стучитесь в личку! Мы подъедем к вам и все заберем!
Всем спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Rini

В нашем отчете учтены сегодняшние поступления наличкой (+100 грн.): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736
Напоминаю, что сейчас мы собираем деньги на теплую обувь ребятам. 

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

СПАСИБО!

----------


## porsvet

Срочно нужны были две формы для морпехов. 
Сегодня купили формы и сразу же передали их вместе с двумя комплектами термобелья по назначению.

----------


## porsvet

Мы получили подсумки. Большое спасибо Saving Lives in Ukraine и Vadym Tymchenko!
Сегодня приступили к комплектованию аптечек.
Нам необходимо еще докупить недостающие элементы по 50 ед каждого наименования:
1.Медицинские перчатки;
2.Эластичный бинт;
3.Ножницы;
4.Фонарик.
Ждем прихода остальных посылок. И можно отправлять груз морским пехотинцам в АТО.

Подробный перечень и количество необходимого обмундирования и оборудования – в сводной таблице.
Отчет о финансах здесь.

В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

А также можно помочь дистанционно:
ПРИВАТ-БАНК:
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Еще раз благодарим всех патриотов за помощь!  [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## porsvet

Для нашей морской пехоты в зоне АТО необходима такая цепь (13х39, калибр 13, шаг 39) два отрезка по 4м. Кто знает, что это за цепь и где ее взять, просим откликнуться.

----------


## Rini

Готовимся к новой поездке на границу. На данный момент очень мало *продуктов питания.* 
Что-нибудь из этого списка, хотя бы немного, может купить каждый:
- тушенка, консервы;
- макароны, мивина;
- чай, кофе, сахар;
- сухофрукты, орехи;
- сгущенка, конфеты, печенье.

Всегда востребованы *сигареты!*

Если вы готовы хоть чем-то помочь - стучитесь в личку! Ребятам нужна наша помощь!

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Девушка Алена передала сегодня наличкой +50 грн. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

Напоминаю, что помочь можно, перечислив деньги на карточки:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

*СПАСИБО!*

----------


## porsvet

"Огромное спасибо нашим сварщикам которые тратят на помощь такое драгоценное в нашей жизни время, силы и здоровье". ( Алексей Кириллов. "Тернополь" - "Шостка")
 Со вторника уже начались работы по восстановлению судна. Сварщики работают в свободное от основной работы время, помогают безвозмездно.

Часть инструмента и расходных материалов уже есть. Но нужны еще 
кирочки 9 шт;
кувалды 2 шт;
грунтовка по металлу.

Мы понимаем, инструмент лишним не бывает, но может, у кого-то есть запасной?

----------


## porsvet

1.Большое спасибо Ольге, которая принесла сегодня в офис:
Свитера 1 кулек;
Термос 2шт;
Термокружка 1шт;
Чайники 2шт.

2.Благодарим Дениса за 50 блоков сигарет!

3.Vadym Tymchenko рулит!
Пришла посылка, аж на 27 кг, с тактическими перчатками. 
Не устаем говорить СПАСИБО!

4. Благодарим также Андрея, который принес специализированную двухкомпонентную краску по металлу (20 кг) для ремонтных работ на "Шостке".

5. Срочно нужен был сварочный кабель для работы на судне. Оплатили - 630гр.

----------


## porsvet

Друзья, мы просили откликнуться тех, кто может предоставить или знает, где взять цепь 13х39, калибр 13, шаг 39 ( два отрезка по 4м). Эта цепь СРОЧНО нужна морпехам, которые находятся в АТО!
Кто может помочь в этом вопросе, просим связаться с нами по телефону в офисе (по будням) или здесь в личных сообщениях. 

В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

А также можно помочь дистанционно:
ПРИВАТ-БАНК:
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

----------


## porsvet

В который раз - благодарность командиру спецподразделения Фасоле Вадиму.
Собрали для пограничников 43 каремата. Но Вадим честно сказал, что им не хватает всего 10 шт, остальными делимся! Ребятам в АТО они очень нужны.
В результате мы передали карематы зенитчикам в АТО через их волонтера Viktoriya Krotova. 
Вадим - респект и уважение!

----------


## Rini

Всем добрый день!
Напоминаю список лекарств, которые нужно собрать на границу:
    1. Фармацитрон или АЦЦ-600 – 5 уп.
    2. Барбовал (капс.) – 5 уп.
    3. Но-шпа (табл.) – 3 уп.
    4. Ношпалгин – 3 уп.
    5. Викс Актив (бальзам, 50 г) – 5 уп.
    6. Лактовит (порошок или капсулы) – 5 уп.
    7. Амброксол (табл. или сироп) – 10 уп
    8. Бромгексин (табл.) – 10 уп.
    9. Септефрил – 10 уп.
    10. Ревит, витамин С – по 10 уп.
    11. Валериана (табл.) – 2 уп.
    12. Физраствор (200 мл) – 20 фл.

По отдельности каждое из этих лекарств стоит недорого. Так что если у вас есть возможность - приносите!
Приносить можно по адресу: *ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*

----------


## Rini

Можно сказать, что у второго подразделения наших подопечных пограничников закончился период восстановления. Небольшими группами, сменяя друг друга, они ездят для патрулирования на границу с Приднестровьем. Но снабжения от государства по-прежнему нет. Надежду, что к зиме удастся все-таки получить теплую одежду и обувь, никто не питает. 
- Даже если что-то и выдадут, то хватит не надолго, - говорит командир подразделения. - Наша обычная форма очень низкого качества. Она расползается после пары стирок. Моя уже расходится по швам. Но я так и должен в ней ходить. Потому по правилам она должна отслужить мне не меньше года. Наши берцы - такие же. Их главная беда - промокают моментально. И ничего с этим сделать нельзя. 

Мы пытаемся ребятам помочь, но наших сил мало. Сумма, которой мы сейчас располагаем, крайне недостаточно, что одеть и обуть ребят. Если можете - поддержите!

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Все поступления и расходы можно проконтролировать здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

Также любую помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
СПАСИБО!

----------


## porsvet

> Вот, сделала поиск: http://www.takelag.com.ua/tcepi.php
> 
> Насколько я понимаю, в Авангарде есть представительство: http://www.takelag.com.ua/howtoby.php


 Большое спасибо за информацию. Обязательно ею воспользуемся.

----------


## porsvet

Подразделение специального назначения наших пограничников выполняло задания в зоне АТО. В результате боевых действий была выведена из строя техника: УАЗ 316115 - 3 единицы и один ГАЗ 2705.
Поэтому срочно необходимы запчасти для ремонта и резина. Шин необходимо два комплекта: 225/75/16 и 245/70/16.
Список запчастей у нас есть, его предоставил командир подразделения Фасоля В. 

Всех, кто может помочь собственно запчастями или денежными средствами, просим связаться с нами здесь, на форуме, или в нашей группе на ФБ.

В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

А также можно помочь дистанционно:
ПРИВАТ-БАНК:
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546
Еще раз благодарим всех патриотов за помощь!

----------


## porsvet

Нашим морским пехотинцам в зане АТО срочно необходимы:
1.Приборы ночного видения 5 шт;
2. Бинокли (от 1000м) 2 шт.
Также уточняется список потребностей для готовящихся к ротации (опубликуем позже).

Друзья, не ждите у моря погоды, действуйте. Морпехи - в АТО! И они защищают нас.

Подробный перечень и количество необходимого обмундирования и оборудования – в сводной таблице.
Отчет о финансах здесь.

P.S.Деньги, аккумулированные нами, предназначены для оплаты уже заказанных позиций. Поэтому ваша материальная поддержка весьма актуальна!

----------


## porsvet

Ремонт на судне "Шостка" продолжается! Для того чтобы работы не останавливались, в кратчайшие сроки необходимо обеспечить ремонтников расходными материалами:
- Электроды, тройка 30 пачек;
- Круги отрезные 125, 230 по 15 шт;
- Круги зачистные по металлу 125, 230 по 10 шт;
- Кирочки - 5 шт.

Также для жизнеобеспечения судна необходимы:
- Шланг пожарный диаметр 50  200 м;
- Пушки тепловые до 12 кВт- 3 шт;
- Кабель трехжильный сечением 6 100 м.

Ждем информации и помощи от представителей бизнеса Одессы. Но также и от вас, уважаемые одесситы! Так как покрытие этих нужд из наших денежных запасов съест весь оставшийся бюджет, и не будет средств оплатить заказанные позиции.

Всех, кто может помочь собственно расходными материалами или денежными средствами, просим связаться с нами здесь, на форуме, или в нашей группе на ФБ или здесь.

В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

----------


## Rini

Сегодня жительница Ильичевска передала для военных теплые вещи и большой отрез марли ("Вдруг медикам пригодится!").
Антонина Николаевна, спасибо вам огромное за посильную помощь!

Кстати, у нас есть волонтеры, которые живут в *Ильичевске.* Они в любой момент могут подъехать и забрать помощь. Так что, ильичевцы. подключайтесь!
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

На данный момент еды для поездки на границу собрано очень мало! Нужны:
- тушенка, консервы;
- макароны, мивина;
- чай, кофе, сахар;
- сухофрукты, орехи;
- сгущенка, конфеты, печенье.
Будем рады меду и витаминам. Всегда востребованы сигареты!

Всё это ребятам действительно необходимо. Мы у них были, всё видели своими глазами. Там - не курорт. Вот где и что они едят:


В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.

----------


## Rini

До сих пор незакрытые позиции в списке потребностей пограничников: 
1. Самое необходимое – зимняя обувь! Сейчас собираем на это деньги.
2. Костюмы от дождя
3. Термобелье
4. Теплые носки, теплые перчатки (лучше флисовые)
5. Лекарства, витамины (список указан выше, сообщение №281)
6. Одноразовая посуда (глубокие тарелки, вилки, ложки).
7. Влажные бактерицидные салфетки.
8. Моющие средства для посуды (на блокпосты, где привозная вода).
9. Еда, кофе, чай, сигареты – нужны постоянно.

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Все поступления и расходы можно проконтролировать здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

Также любую помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
СПАСИБО!

----------


## porsvet

По уточненным данным внесены коррективы в список нужд пограничников. В частности, по информации командира подразделения, снят вопрос по теплым вещам и зимней обуви.
Первоочередная задача - СРОЧНЫЙ РЕМОНТ АВТОМОБИЛЕЙ, которые предназначены для выполнения боевых задач в АТО.
Всех, кто может помочь собственно запчастями или денежными средствами, просим связаться с нами. У нас есть подробный список необходимого.
Также нужны БРОНЕЖИЛЕТЫ высокого класса защиты (причина отсутствия - недостаток финансирования).

Как мы уже сообщали, запчасти нужны для УАЗ 316115 (3 машины) и ГАЗ 2705. На УАЗы - два комплекта зимней резины 225/75/16 и 245/70/16.

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
Реквизиты для денежных переводов в гривне:
ПРИВАТ-БАНК:
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).
Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546
Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны поступило +400 грн. Судя по всему, деньги пришли к нам из Киева! 
Спасибо огромное всем неравнодушным людям, где бы вы не находились!!!
Сумма указана в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Еще раз огромная вам благодарность!

----------


## Rini

Добрый день!
Продолжаем собирать все необходимое для следующей поездки на границу. Ребятам нужно множество самых обычных бытовых вещей, которые вполне можно найти дома:
- термосы, термокружки;
- фонари;
- резиновые сапоги;
- инструменты;
- теплые вещи.
Также постоянно нужны: 
- белье: носки, трусы, футболки, теплые стельки;
- средства гигиены (зубная паста, мыло, шампунь, туалетная бумага, влажные салфетки);
- продукты питания (тушенка, консервы, макароны, крупы, печенье, сгущенка, кофе, чай).

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* 
Также у нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут. 
СПАСИБО за помощь!

----------


## Rini

Начали готовить новую партию* "патриотичных" сигарет.* 
В прошлый раз сигареты с нашими записочками мгновенно  были разобраны бойцами:
 
В этот раз их тоже обязательно порадуем. Но сигарет пока очень мало, так что приносите!
Каждую пачку, которую вы передадите для бойцов, мы обязательно распишем. 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.
Также у нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

----------


## Rini

Напоминаю, что подробный отчет о всех денежных поступлениях в любой момент можно посмотреть здесь: 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

Будем благодарны за любую финансовую помощь для наших военных:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rini

Всем добрый вечер!
Сегодня мы для одного из наших подопечных подразделений закупили резиновые сапоги. Всего 43 пары, то есть на всех бойцов из отдельного отдела Пограничной службы (тип С) Южного регионального управления. Это те самые ребята, которые восстанавливают сейчас свои силы, но уже ждут приказа об отправке. 
Покупку оплатил патриотично настроенный одессит, который попросил не называть его имя. Но мы все равно говорит ему *ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!* Благодаря ему один насущный вопрос удалось полностью решить. 


Если вы тоже хотите помочь нашим военным, можно отправить деньги на карточки:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rini

На закупку 43 пар сапог было затрачено 3440 грн. Сумма указана в отчете (в графах "Наличка в руки" и "Оплата товара").
Проконтролировать все наши финансовые поступления и затраты можно здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736


Мы продолжаем собирать средства на закупку теплых вещей для нашей армии. На улице становится все холоднее и согреть ребят - наша главная задача сейчас.
Для того, чтобы помочь армии, не обязательно давать деньги. Есть и другие способы. Например, вы можете принести те вещи, которые есть дома, или купить самостоятельно и передать.
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
Также у нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Напоминаю список продуктов, которые мы собираем для тех бойцов, которые сейчас стоят и охраняют нашу границу. Пока еды собрано очень мало, так что подключайтесь! Приносите: 
- тушенка, консервы;
- макароны, мивина;
- чай, кофе, сахар;
- сухофрукты, орехи;
- сгущенка, конфеты, печенье.
Будем рады меду и витаминам. Всегда востребованы сигареты!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.
Также у нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## porsvet

Очередная посылка от Vadym Tymchenko и Saving Lives in Ukraine. Очередной раз - большое спасибо! 
В посылке:
1. Перчатки тактические 100 пар;
2. Термобелье 30 пар;
3. Грим маскировочный, три вида 30шт;
4. Пластиковые фиксаторы 1 уп.
Это все будет передано морским пехотинцам.

----------


## porsvet

Из лирического.
Сегодня к нам в офис пришел военный из Дальника.
Выложил на стол рисунки, письма, поделки...
Сказал - наши дети сделали все это своими руками и просили передать военным в АТО. 
Там есть и флаг Украины с надписями, сделанными детской рукой - оберег для солдата в бою.
Конечно передадим.

----------


## porsvet

Пришла посылка с двумя станциями связи FTA - 230, которые получат морские пехотинцы в зоне АТО.
Наверное, излишне говорить, что посылку прислал Vadym Tymchenko!
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Здравствуйте!
Только что на карточку Татьяны поступило +100 грн. 
Огромная вам благодарность за помощь!
Сумма как всегда указана в нашем ежедневном отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736 
Напоминаю, перечислять день на помощь военным можно сюда:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## porsvet

Похолодало. В домах еще нет отопления и горячей воды. Нужно готовиться к зиме и новым счетам за коммунальные услуги. Есть дела, работа, дети, школа, семья. Да, это важно и об этом мы думаем в первую очередь. В городе все, вроде бы, спокойно. Сводки с АТО все лаконичнее. Все к ним уже привыкли (страшно звучит, правда?). 
Поэтому и спокойно, что по области стоят блокпосты, на передовой нас защищают войска и добровольческие отряды, на море - наши ВМС. Всем им необходимо обеспечение. Блокпосты, ВМС, военные подразделения - это люди. Наши сограждане, знакомые, друзья, близкие... 
Их вклад в общее дело - Жизнь.
А каков ваш вклад?

 Перечень необходимого – в сводной таблице.
Отчет о финансах

Наш адрес: Одесса, пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

Счета для переводов в гривне:
ПРИВАТ-БАНК:
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).
ПРИВАТ БАНК:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).                                                                                              

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:

5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T.  PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T.   CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
	4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account   001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

 Благодарим всех патриотов за помощь!

----------


## Rini

Сегодня получили две пары резиновых сапог. Учитывая, что только вчера мы полностью обеспечили сапогами одно из подразделений наших подопечных, то эти сапоги поедут во второе подразделение, которое сейчас находится на границе с Крымом. Правда, там находится 150 человек, и две пары сапог для них - капля в море. Да и с зимней обувью там у многих большие проблемы. Но руки мы не опускаем, будем работать дальше. И надеемся на вашу поддержку. 

Любую помощь мы принимаем по адресу: *ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* При необходимости *мы можем подъехать к вам* и все забрать. Также у нас* есть волонтеры в Ильичевске,* так что стучитесь в личку!
*Спасибо за помощь каждому из вас!*

----------


## Rini

По лекарствам по-прежнему полный ноль. А ребят нужно лечить. Они там стоят в полях, на ветру. Простуды, бронхиты и ангины - регулярное явление. С препаратами проблема. Нужно помочь. Список лекарств элементарный: 
1. Фармацитрон или АЦЦ-600 – 5 уп.
2. Барбовал (капс.) – 5 уп.
3. Но-шпа (табл.) – 3 уп.
4. Ношпалгин – 3 уп.
5. Викс Актив (бальзам, 50 г) – 5 уп.
6. Лактовит (порошок или капсулы) – 5 уп.
7. Амброксол (табл. или сироп) – 10 уп
8. Бромгексин (табл.) – 10 уп.
9. Септефрил – 10 уп.
10. Ревит, витамин С – по 10 уп.
11. Валериана (табл.) – 2 уп.
12. Физраствор (200 мл) – 20 фл.

По отдельности каждое из этих лекарств стоит недорого. Так что если у вас есть возможность - приносите!
Приносить можно по адресу:* ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*

Также можем забрать помощь в Ильичевске. 
Очень ждем помощи!

----------


## Olga Sunny

перевела 200 грн на карточкуТатьяне . Это на лекарства для АТОшников

----------


## Rini

> перевела 200 грн на карточкуТатьяне . Это на лекарства для АТОшников


 Доброе утро! 
Деньги поступили на счет! Сумма уже в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736
На 200 грн. будут закуплены лекарства и мы выложим здесь фотоотчет и чек. *СПАСИБО за эту важнейшую помощь!*

Напоминаю наши реквизиты:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rini

Во время нашей поездки на границу нас сопровождал один из пограничников Николай Галаган. 
Своими впечатлениями он поделился в Фейсбуке. Рассказал об объемах собранной помощи, о "приключениях" в дороге, общении с ребятами и бытовых условиях, в которых находятся бойцы. Несколько фрагментов его рассказа размещу здесь. Заодно выложу фото, которые мы еще не показывали.

"По сравнению с Луганской и Донецкой областью ситуация на Перекопе и Чонгаре спокойная, но напряжение, витающее в воздухе, постоянно даёт о себе знать о возможной опасности вторжения российских захватчиков. Это проявляется в виде постоянной передислокации войск на противоположной стороне, нарушением воздушного пространства рос. вертолётами и беспилотниками, не редкой ночной стрельбой и попытками незаконно пересечь рубеж обороны и т.д. И все кто выходит на посты, понимает, что это хрупкое затишье на Крымском направлении может закончится именно на них...
Многие бойцы по ротации были переброшены с зоны АТО и то, что они рассказывали просто повергало в шок... 
...Теперь к материальной помощи. Помимо нашего участия в подготовке "посылки" участие принимали также одесские волонтёры, с помощью которых и была собрана основная оставшаяся её часть. Очень трогательно было наблюдать за ребятами, когда они получили сигареты...дело не в них самих, а в том, что они в них были вложены детские пожелания с рисунками...сразу же все вернулись мысленно домой, загрустили о близких и в очередной раз возник вопрос ""ЗАЧЕМ???" о страшной глупости происходящей войны на Украине... Многим ребятам крайне важно было не получить от волонтёров и просто не равнодушных людей нужные вещи (хотя мы сами понимаем насколько они важны в виду слабейшего финансирования государством), а всего лишь поговорить о многих вещах о которых накипело..."
    

Сейчас готовимся к новой поездке. Ребятам еще очень многое нужно собрать. Подключайтесь! Напоминаю, что каждая пачка сигарет, которую вы нам передадите мы распишем и разрисуем. Ребятам очень нравятся такие послания. 
Любую помощь мы принимаем по адресу: *ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* При необходимости мы можем подъехать к вам и все забрать. Также у нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, так что стучитесь в личку!

----------


## Rini

Вот еще фрагмент из рассказа, который разместил на Фейсбуке Николай Галаган:
"Далее были осмотр нами места проживания наших солдат, ночные "гонки" по блок-постам для доставки нашей "посылки" с возможностью быть положенными на землю своими же в виду наличия в 50 м блок-поста россиян, встреча на крайнем от нашего отряда блок-посту, самый вкусный военно-полевой ужин с караулом, ночлег в палатке на поддонах и с крайне жаркой "буржуйкой", неспокойная ночь со стрельбой в дали, с давней привычкой просыпаться каждые два часа для и со сменой часовых, страшно сквозящий постоянный ветер, кроваво-красный восход солнца, солёный Сиваш...
Возвращаясь на основную базу, мы попали в МЗП "путанка" и чуть не "развалили" себе наш "фордик"...только тогда осознали что нам очень повезло, что вместо этой "путанки" не стояла растяжка на фугас или РГД или Ф-1...Но путанка своё дело сделала и мы потеряли три часа на её снятие и замену разорванного сальника кардана...и это проехав в ней два метра, не зря говорят, что она останавливает БРТ и БМП).
Вот так вот прошла наша поездка, путь домой в Одессу был уже без происшествий, вернулись уставшими, но очень радостными от того, что смогли хоть чем-то оказать помощь тем, кто не беспокоясь о своих повседневных благах, работах, личном бизнесе, уходя от самого дорогого - семьи, стоит на границе для нашей с Вами мирной жизни."
   
Любую помощь для военных мы принимаем по адресу: *ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* При необходимости мы можем подъехать к вам и все забрать. Также у нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, так что стучитесь в личку!

----------


## Rini

Сегодня Богдан передал нам настоящее чудо техники!
Это два в одном: чайник и термос. Незаменимая вещь в походных условиях. Тем более, что объем очень приличный - 3,6 л! 
Мы написали для ребят небольшую инструкцию к этому чуду, которое теперь ждет отправки на границу.
Богдан, еще раз спасибо! 
 
Напоминаю, что любую помощь мы принимаем по адресу: *ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* При необходимости мы можем подъехать к вам и все забрать. Также у нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* так что стучитесь в личку! 

Наши реквизиты:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## porsvet

"Спасибо огромное господину Громову, который сегодня нас посетил и помог нам в нашем нелегком деле восстановления кил "Шостка", привез нам очень много полезных и дорогостоящих сюрпризов! Спасибо огромное за помощь, надеемся на дальнейшее сотрудничество! С уважением экипаж корвета Тернополь!" (А. Кириллов, Капитан корвета "Тернополь").
Всего этого не было бы, если бы не ваша, друзья, помощь и координация действий разных групп волонтеров.
Наш отдельная благодарность Лиане Фещук из группы "Манифест мира".

----------


## porsvet

СРОЧНО! 
Блокпосты еще не укомплектованы всем необходимым. А с завтрашнего дня обещают заморозки. Друзья, помогая военным, мы помогаем себе.


Подробный перечень и количество необходимого обмундирования и оборудования – в сводной таблице: 

Отчет о финансах. 

В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

А также можно помочь дистанционно:
ПРИВАТ-БАНК:
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).
ПРИВАТ БАНК:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).                                                                                              

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:

5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T.  PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T.   CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
	4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account   001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Еще раз благодарим всех патриотов за помощь!

----------


## МАРМЕЛАДНИЦА

Доброй ночи. Скажите, такие бинокли нужны?

----------


## porsvet

> Доброй ночи. Скажите, такие бинокли нужны?


 Да,конечно нужны! Будем очень благодарны, если Вы найдете возможным нам его передать. Пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

----------


## porsvet

Теперь и мы тут:http://4army.com.ua/volunteer/my-s-armiej/
Если это окажется основанием для активизации одесситов в содействии нашей армии и флоту, то мы не зря работаем.

А всем, кто помогает и так, - БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## porsvet

Друзья, благодарим всех за помощь нашим морякам. Ремонт на судне продолжается. Отдельное спасибо Андрею Алексеевичу, за то что помог решить проблему с заправкой водой.
 "Теперь у нас есть новые рукава по всем стандартам, как обещал сегодня заменили гайки, промаркировали, с завтрашнего дня начнем заправку без протечек! Еще раз спасибо за заботу!"(Капитан "Тернополя")



Для того, чтобы Одесса жила спокойно, нас прикрывают, в том числе, с моря. Если нет возможности закупать инструменты, краску и другие расходные материалы, можно просто помочь финансами. Нужно только обозначить, что это для моряков. 

В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

А также можно помочь дистанционно:
ПРИВАТ-БАНК:
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:

5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Еще раз благодарим всех патриотов за помощь!

----------


## Rini

Напоминаю! Собираем продукты для поездки на границу:
- тушенка, консервы;
- макароны, мивина;
- чай, кофе, сахар;
- сухофрукты, орехи;
- сгущенка, конфеты, печенье.
Будем рады меду и витаминам. Всегда востребованы сигареты!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
Также у нас есть волонтеры в *Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Helki

[QUOTE=Rini;51617174]Сегодня Богдан передал нам настоящее чудо техники!
Это два в одном: чайник и термос. Незаменимая вещь в походных условиях. Тем более, что объем очень приличный - 3,6 л! 
Мы написали для ребят небольшую инструкцию к этому чуду, которое теперь ждет отправки на границу.
Богдан, еще раз спасибо! 
 

Мы очень рады, что вещь , которая без дела стояла у нас на даче , теперь может пригодиться нашим защитникам  :smileflag: .Храни их Бог !!!

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо, форумчанке под ником МАРМЕЛАДНИЦА, за классный бинокль и 500 гр. Вчера ночью был задан вопрос, и сегодня бинокль уже у нас в офисе. Вот это оперативность!

----------


## Nofret

Я сегодня ехала в такси с парнем, который с апреля служит в армии и участвовал в военных действиях. Я под ТАКИМ впечатлением, что не передать словами...
Вы бы знали, что для них значит каждая теплая вещь, переданная от простых людей. Каждое письмо, написанное школьниками... И каждое слово с верой в их (нашу) победу! 
Пока активно соображаю, чем могу помочь. Наверно, для начала, свяжу какую-то теплую вещь.  Я только сегодня поняла, какие смелые и замечательные у нас мужчины! Хотелось бы сделать для этих ребят как можно больше.

----------


## porsvet

> Я сегодня ехала в такси с парнем, который с апреля служит в армии и участвовал в военных действиях. Я под ТАКИМ впечатлением, что не передать словами...
> Вы бы знали, что для них значит каждая теплая вещь, переданная от простых людей. Каждое письмо, написанное школьниками... И каждое слово с верой в их (нашу) победу! 
> Пока активно соображаю, чем могу помочь. Наверно, для начала, свяжу какую-то теплую вещь.  Я только сегодня поняла, какие смелые и замечательные у нас мужчины! Хотелось бы сделать для этих ребят как можно больше.


 Знаем. Мы с ними постоянно на связи. Мы их любим и называем "белые и пушистые". Ждем вот сейчас шапки для них. Так и говорим между собой шапки для "белых пушистых", термобелье для "белых - пушистых" - кодовое название... А говорим так, потому что таких людей и такие характеры видели до этого только в фильме "Офицеры"... 
Я серьезно...

----------


## Rini

Поступила новая просьба от наших военных.

Как всегда, зима подкрадывается внезапно. После вчерашнего дождя ночью на лужах появился первый ледок… Нужно менять резину! НУЖНО МЕНЯТЬ РЕЗИНУ !!! На нашей работяге-Тойоте, развозящей караулы по охране морской границы на посты наблюдения, тоже нужно СРОЧНО поменять хотя бы два задних колеса!!! У кого есть возможность – пожалуйста, помогите приобрести пару зимней резины 195/70R15С (желательно шипованную)!
Возможна установка резины ВАМИ непосредственно на нашу трудяжечку, гарантируем благодарную улыбку Тойоты!!!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## porsvet

*Срочно*.Дублируем список необходимого для бойцов на блокпостах в нашей области. Так как не все еще укомплектованы обмундированием и продовольствием полностью.

1. Бушлаты теплые 9 шт;
2. Сапоги резиновые 20 шт;
3. Фонари - по 8 ед. на блокпост, всего 24 шт;
4. Военная теплая обувь, размер 41-44, 20 пар;
5.Сигареты 24 блока;
6. Чай, кофе;
7.Термосы 8 шт.

На прилагаемом фото - список,который предоставил их командир. 
В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

А также можно помочь дистанционно:
ПРИВАТ-БАНК:
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).
ПРИВАТ БАНК:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).                                                                                              

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:

5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T.  PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T.   CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
	4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account   001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Еще раз благодарим всех патриотов за помощь!

----------


## Rini

Всем доброе утро!
Посмотрела в окошко. Погода, мягко говоря, не ахти. Хорошо, что мы сидим дома под одеялком и чаек попиваем. Сегодня ведь выходной. А вот у солдат такой возможности нет. Они стоят на посту и охраняют нас в любую погоду. Поэтому мы должны сделать все возможное, чтобы им было легче нести службу.
Вот список того, что ОЧЕНЬ нужно купить ребятам:
1. Костюмы от дождя
2. Термобелье
3. Теплые носки, теплые перчатки (лучше флисовые)
4. Лекарства, витамины (список указан выше, сообщение №281)
5. ЗИМНЯЯ ОБУВЬ!!!

Всегда нужны еда, кофе, чай, сигареты.

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Все поступления и расходы можно проконтролировать здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

Также любую помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Ищем варианты "переобуть" "Тойоту" пограничников. Нужна зимняя резина 195/70R15С (желательно шипованная)!
Нам подсказали не очень дорогой вариант. 
Но мы все же надеемся на помощь одесситов. Так как не хочется тратить на машину деньги, которые собираем на зимнюю обувь.

Если вы готовы помочь, откликнитесь, пожалуйста!
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

Также любую помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.

----------


## porsvet

СРОЧНО! Сегодня командиры блокпостов передали уточненный список (по размерам) обмундирования для бойцов. Теплые бушлаты и обувь нужны, конечно в первую очередь, но и термосы, чай-кофе, сигареты не менее важны.   

Кто чем может поделиться, ждем ваших предложений здесь, на форуме, в нашей группе на ФБ. Также можно позвонить или прийти в офис:пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.  

1. Ботинки с высоким берцем 9 пар.
    41-й размер - 3 пары;
    43-й - 1 пара;
    44-й - 1 пара;
    45-й - 2 пары;
    46-й - 2 пары.

2. Бушлаты 9 шт.
48-й размер, 4-й рост - 2 шт;
50-й х 4-й - 3шт;
54-й х 5-й - 3 шт;
58-й х 5-й - 1 шт.

3.Сапоги резиновые с утеплителем 14 пар.
41-й размер - 3 пары;
42-й - 3 пары;
43-й - 3 пары;
44-й - 2 пары;
45-й - 3 пары.

----------


## Rini

Воскресенье обычно - день затишья в волонтерском муравейнике. Но чем ближе день отъезда к подопечным, тем активнее идет подготовка к поездке! Сегодня у нас появилась одноразовая посуда, покупку которой проспонсировала одна милая девушка по имени Юля! Спасибо огромное! Продолжаем ускоренными темпами собирать коробочки и коробки, пакетики и баулы для мерзнущих в степи пограничников!
Напомню потребности бойцов. Сейчас идет сбор финансов для закупки зимних обуви и камуфляжа. Это основная статья расходов. Затем - лекарства, часть средств собрана. Костюмы от дождя. Теплые носки, перчатки, термобелье. Средства гигиены, влажные салфетки, моющие средства. Продукты, сигареты,

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Зашел к нам сегодня в гости Павел. С рюкзачком за спиной. Открыл его, достал пакетик и скромно говорит: "Я вот тут по мелочи принес..." Отодвигает пакет в сторону. Достает еще один пакет и снова: "Это тоже, так, мелочи..."
Потом открывает рюкзак полностью и достает... трехлитровую банку меда. У меня - восторг! Это же то, что нужно ребятам в такие холода!
Затем Павел раскрывает кошелек и достает две тысячи гривен. Радости у меня, конечно, еще больше, потому что теперь мы сможем купить еще несколько пар теплой обуви военным.
Павел спокойно уходит, а я начинаю разбирать первые пакетики. А там: курага, изюм, инжир и несколько пачек сухого молока. Вот как можно называть "мелочью" то, что поможет солдатам быть сильными и здоровыми? 
Павел, спасибо Вам огромное!!! Каждая Ваша "мелочь" для нас - на вес золота! 
 
Дорогие одесситы, если вы тоже хотите помочь военным, вы можете приносить помощь по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Две тысячи гривен, которые принес Павел, по традиции внесены в наш финансовый отчет, который ведется ежедневно: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

Напоминаю наши реквизиты: 
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rini

И вдогонку к истории о Павле.
Поскольку продуктов пока у нас собрано мало, напоминаю, что очень нужны: 
- тушенка, консервы;
- макароны, мивина;
- чай, кофе, сахар;
- сухофрукты, орехи;
- сгущенка, конфеты, печенье.
Будем рады меду и витаминам. Всегда востребованы сигареты!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88. 

Также у нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Еще сегодня получили литровый термос. Спасибо очаровательной девушке, которая его передала.
Снова публикую список вещей, которые вполне могут лежать у вас дома без дела, но очень пригодятся военным. Поделитесь, пожалуйста!
- термосы, термокружки;
- фонари;
- резиновые сапоги;
- инструменты;
- теплые вещи;
- сушилки для обуви.
Также постоянно нужны:
- белье: носки, трусы, футболки, теплые стельки;
- средства гигиены (зубная паста, мыло, шампунь, туалетная бумага, влажные салфетки);
- продукты питания (тушенка, консервы, макароны, крупы, печенье, сгущенка, кофе, чай).

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул.Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* 
Также у нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

----------


## Rini

Кроме теплых вещей и продуктов нашим ребятам нужны лекарства. Пока на эти цели собрано 200 грн. Это уже что-то, но на все препараты не хватит. Поэтому ждем вашей помощи. Возможно, кто-то знает, где можно закупить лекарства по оптовым ценам? Требуется:
1. Фармацитрон или АЦЦ-600 – 5 уп.
2. Барбовал (капс.) – 5 уп.
3. Но-шпа (табл.) – 3 уп.
4. Ношпалгин – 3 уп.
5. Викс Актив (бальзам, 50 г) – 5 уп.
6. Лактовит (порошок или капсулы) – 5 уп.
7. Амброксол (табл. или сироп) – 10 уп
8. Бромгексин (табл.) – 10 уп.
9. Септефрил – 10 уп.
10. Ревит, витамин С – по 10 уп.
11. Валериана (табл.) – 2 уп.
12. Физраствор (200 мл) – 20 фл.

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Стрекозка

В теме, где волонтеры помогают госпиталю, есть волонтер, которая может доставать лекарства со склада. Ник, кажется, Shysha 2008.

Дайте, пжл, телефоны Ильичевских волонтеров. Есть три теплых свитера р. L-XL.

----------


## Rini

> В теме, где волонтеры помогают госпиталю, есть волонтер, которая может доставать лекарства со склада. Ник, кажется, Shysha 2008.
> 
> Дайте, пжл, телефоны Ильичевских волонтеров. Есть три теплых свитера р. L-XL.


 Спасибо большое за подсказку! Попробуем обратиться!
Координаты наших ильичевских ребят даю в личку. 
Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## porsvet

Друзья! Блокпосты, на которых несет службу корабельный состав ВМС ЗСУ, ждут помощи от нас. В крайний раз они поделились обмундированием, которое предназначалось для них с военными ВБО ЗСУ. Мы просто обязаны помочь морякам, потому что, именно благодаря блокпостам, чувствуем себя спокойно в Одессе.
Мы уже публиковали списки, сейчас продублируем оба:

1. Фонари - по 8 ед. на блокпост, всего 24 шт;
2.Сигареты 24 блока;
3. Чай, кофе;
4. Термосы 8 шт.

1. Ботинки с высоким берцем 9 пар.
41-й размер - 3 пары;
43-й - 1 пара;
44-й - 1 пара;
45-й - 2 пары;
46-й - 2 пары.

2. Бушлаты 9 шт.
48-й размер, 4-й рост - 2 шт;
50-й х 4-й - 3шт;
54-й х 5-й - 3 шт;
58-й х 5-й - 1 шт.

3.Сапоги резиновые с утеплителем 14 пар.
41-й размер - 3 пары;
42-й - 3 пары;
43-й - 3 пары;
44-й - 2 пары;
45-й - 3 пары.

В Одессе передать вещи, продукты (или деньги) можно по адресу: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

А также можно помочь дистанционно:
ПРИВАТ-БАНК:
5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 
5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:

5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

----------


## Rini

Ведь всем понятно, что в тех условиях, в которых находятся сейчас наши мужчины, и речи не может быть о полноценной квалифицированной медицинской помощи. Поэтому хотим поблагодарить уже не в первый раз помогающего нам бизнесмена, который предоставил специальное оборудование для первой помощи при зубной боли (всем знакомо это состояние!!!) - многоразовый шприц и несколько упаковок с одноразовыми иглами для стоматологии! По крайней мере, обезболить и вскрыть нарыв можно будет на месте! 
Напоминаем о других потребностях в лекарствах для бойцов:
1. Фармацитрон или АЦЦ-600 – 5 уп.
2. Барбовал (капс.) – 5 уп.
3. Но-шпа (табл.) – 3 уп.
4. Ношпалгин – 3 уп.
5. Викс Актив (бальзам, 50 г) – 5 уп.
6. Лактовит (порошок или капсулы) – 5 уп.
7. Амброксол (табл. или сироп) – 10 уп
8. Бромгексин (табл.) – 10 уп.
9. Септефрил – 10 уп.
10. Ревит, витамин С – по 10 уп.
11. Валериана (табл.) – 2 уп.
12. Физраствор (200 мл) – 20 фл.

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## porsvet

Друзья! *В конце ноября планируется проведение совместно с Грузинской диаспорой Одессы благотворительного вечера* в помощь семьям военных, погибших в зоне АТО или получивших тяжелые ранения. Сейчас мы готовим списки таких семей.
Как видите, существует много способов самоорганизации общества. И это - один из них.
Но это не значит, что ваша помощь, помощь каждого одессита, не важна или малозначительна. Только с вашей поддержкой, друзья, мы победим!

----------


## Rini

Спасибо большое Анне Николаевне, которая занесла нам сегодня пять пар отличных, теплых носков, а также сгущенку, чай и витаминки! Такой вот теплый, вкусный и полезный подарок ребятам. Еще раз спасибо!


В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

----------


## Rini

Напоминаю о еще одной просьбе военных. Нужно поменять резину на нашей работяге - Тойоте, развозящей караулы по охране морской границы на посты наблюдения, тоже нужно СРОЧНО поменять хотя бы два задних колеса!!! У кого есть возможность – пожалуйста, помогите приобрести пару зимней резины 195/70R15С (желательно шипованную)!
Возможна установка резины ВАМИ непосредственно на нашу трудяжечку, гарантируем благодарную улыбку Тойоты!!!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Получили сегодня еще одну пару новых резиновых сапог. Итого на данный момент у нас есть 3 пары сапог на 156 пограничников. Тут даже комментировать что-то сложно. Не хватает катастрофически! Если у кого-то есть возможность купить хотя бы одну пару или у вас есть дома - приносите! В такую непогоду резиновые сапоги - вещь неоценимая. 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33. 

Наш ежедневный финансовый отчет - здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2023546736

----------


## porsvet

У НАС СЕГОДНЯ ЧЕРНЫЙ ДЕНЬ.
 Два двухсотых. 
Наши морпехи. 501-й Феодисийский.
Господи! Пусть эти потери будут последними!

----------


## Rini

> У НАС СЕГОДНЯ ЧЕРНЫЙ ДЕНЬ.
>  Два двухсотых. 
> Наши морпехи. 501-й Феодисийский.
> Господи! Пусть эти потери будут последними!


 Герои не умирают! Скорбим...

----------


## porsvet

Срочно нужна была помощь. Раненому морпеху в госпиталь Мариуполя необходимо было передать зарядку. В течение получаса вопрос был закрыт.
Большое спасибо патриотам Мариуполя!

----------


## Rini

Спасибо Стрекозке и ее мужу Андрею, которые передали для военных теплые свитера. Волонтер из Ильичевска отзвонился: все получено. Фотоотчет будет чуть позже. Еще раз спасибо! Любая ваша помощь очень важна и нужна. Нельзя допустить, чтобы наши ребята на фронте мерзли.

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Заказали теплую обувь. Как только ее получим - едем к ребятам на границу. Увы, берем пока лишь небольшую партию. На всё подразделение денег не хватает. Но ждать больше не можем: им помощь нужна уже сейчас, а собирать деньги на всех - можно до окончания зимы ((((
После оплаты заказа останемся фактически на нуле по деньгам, а нужно еще очень много. Поэтому очень просим помочь. Напоминаю список потребностей: 
- костюмы от дождя;
- теплая одежда (термобелье, перчатки, свитера и т.д.);
- теплые стельки в обувь;
- термосы, термокружки;
- фонари;
- резиновые сапоги;
- инструменты;
- сушилки для обуви.
- белье: носки, трусы, футболки;
- средства гигиены (зубная паста, мыло, шампунь, туалетная бумага, влажные салфетки).

ЕДА: 
- тушенка, консервы;
- макароны, мивина;
- чай, кофе, сахар;
- сухофрукты, орехи;
- сгущенка, конфеты, печенье.
Будем рады меду и витаминам. Всегда востребованы сигареты!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в* Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна) 

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rini

Акция "Согрей бойца!" в действии. 
Вот обещанный фотоотчет о получении свитеров от Стрекозки ее супруга. СПАСИБО!
Вы тоже не оставайтесь в стороне! Попробуйте приложить хоть небольшие усилия, чтобы помочь нашей армии. Список необходимого - в сообщении выше.

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.
У нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Сетгей

Кто знает где ремонтируют машины для АТО? У мну завалялись запчасти для Уазика хочу поделиться если нужно

----------


## Rini

> Кто знает где ремонтируют машины для АТО? У мну завалялись запчасти для Уазика хочу поделиться если нужно


 Отвечу в личку

----------


## Сетгей

> Отвечу в личку


 ок :smileflag:

----------


## porsvet

> Кто знает где ремонтируют машины для АТО? У мну завалялись запчасти для Уазика хочу поделиться если нужно


 
Как мы уже сообщали, запчасти нужны для УАЗ 316115 (3 машины) и ГАЗ 2705. На УАЗы - два комплекта зимней резины 225/75/16 и 245/70/16.

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
Позворите, пожалуйста нам и мы Вас свяжем с военными.

----------


## Rini

Всем доброе утро!
Получили на руки 10 тысяч гривен на оплату той теплой обуви, которую уже заказали. Всего заказали 40 пар. Часть суммы еще требуется собрать.
Спасибо тем людям, которые помогают обуть наших ребят в зимнюю обувь. 

Указанная сумма внесена в отчет. Обратите внимание, что в связи с началом нового месяца в отчете открыта новая страница "ноябрь": https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890

Нам нужна ваша поддержка! Без вас мы не справимся!
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rini

Сегодня передали нам пять баночек паштета. 
Увы, пока с едой у нас большие проблемы. Везти ребятам практически нечего. Надеемся, что одесситы не подведут и помогут решить этот вопрос. 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Получили еще 2400 грн. для оплаты уже заказанной теплой обуви. 
Сумма указана в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890
Этих денег на все подразделение не хватит. Обуем лишь четверть ребят. Поэтому очень просим помочь финансово!

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## porsvet

Слово "держитесь" ненавидят военные. 
Они нам родные, кого знаем лично и с кем не встречались. Они все нам РОДНЫЕ!
МЫ С ВАМИ. Каждый день, каждый час, каждую минуту!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iEZTapgT7c

Простите за молчание эти дни... Надо идти дальше. Сцепить зубы - и идти дальше.

НУЖНО УСПЕТЬ ПОМОЧЬ...

----------


## Rini

Получили сегодня от Руслана пакет с "Мивиной" и еще блок сигарет. Завтра по нашей традиции будем сигареты расписывать пожеланиями и рисунками. Обещаем предоставить фотоотчет)))
Руслан, спасибо Вам большое за помощь!

Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

ЕДА:
- тушенка, консервы;
- макароны, мивина;
- чай, кофе, сахар;
- сухофрукты, орехи;
- сгущенка, конфеты, печенье.
Будем рады меду и витаминам. СИГАРЕТЫ востребованы ВСЕГДА!

СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

И еще одна приятная новость за этот вечер.
На карточку Татьяны поступило +450 грн. 
Низкий поклон тому, кто отправил деньги для ребят!
СПАСИБО!
Сумма уже в отчете:  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rini

Спасибо за отличное начало нового дня и новой недели!
На карточку Татьяны +2000 грн.
Можно считать, что человек, который прислал эти деньги, обул еще нескольких наших бойцов! Это бесценно!
Низкий вам за это поклон! 
Сумма указана в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rini

Работа кипит с самого утра! 
Сегодня наш волонтер Марина вместе с нашим механиком побывали в гостях у одного очень хорошего человека. Дальше цитирую Марину:
"Огромное спасибо Бандеровцу Сергею за запчасти для УАЗиков и всякие вкусности от его жены и тещи для пограничников! И за вкусный кофе под падающими листьями! Романтика, смешанная с действительностью!"

 

Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Важна любая ваша помощь!

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны +100 грн. 
Огромная благодарность за поддержку! Спасибо!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

У нас есть постоянные помощники, которые то и дело подкидывают нам что-то очень нужное, полезное и приятное.
Сегодня один из таких постоянных наших друзей Алексей завез нам 6 пар резиновых сапог. К ним - 10 пар теплых вкладышей. У нас уже были три пары резиновых сапог (мы об их получении отчитывались), но все три пары были "холодные". Теперь, благодаря Алексею, мы их "утеплили". Итого у нас для второго нашего подразделения, к которому мы собираемся скоро ехать, есть 9 пар резиновых утепленных сапог. Еще одна пара теплых вкладышей осталась про запас, так что приносите сапоги)))) Мы будем очень вам признательны! Учитывая, что в подразделении 156 человек, сапоги лишними точно не будут. 


В  Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Сетгей

ну Бандеровец конечно лесть просто нужно любить свою страну))

----------


## Rini

> ну Бандеровец конечно лесть просто нужно любить свою страну))


 Из песни слов не выкинешь! Раз Марина так сказала, значит, так оно и есть! Считаю, что это самый настоящий, лучший комплимент!  :smileflag:

----------


## porsvet

Морпехи. Уходит ротация. Собирали с пятницы, старались успеть. Отправили перчатки, укомплектованные аптечки, сигареты.
Сегодня еще отправили термобелье и пластиковые крепежи. 
Жаль, что не все пришло для ребят.Когда придет, будем отправлять вдогонку.

----------


## porsvet

Говорили с морпехами. Они больше всего обрадовались сигаретам. Ящик "Мальборо" - это ЯЩИК "Мальборо"!
От ребят Денису за эти сигареты - РЕСПЕКТ!

----------


## porsvet

Две молодые, полные сил и энергии жизни, оборвал роковой залп артиллерии террористов. Погибли любящие сыновья, муж, отец, брат, верные и надежные товарищи, грамотные командиры, без преувеличения, будущее армии Украины. Они заслонили нас от смерти, которую сеют орды на Востоке нашей многострадальной Родины. Теперь долг каждого из нас помочь семьям погибших Героев, доказать, что девиз "Верный всегда!" не пустые слова.  Юра был командиром зенитного орудия, Артем- старшим матросом, командиром отделения ДШВ.
У Юры остался маленький сын Даниил 1,8 года. Во многом от нас теперь зависит, каким он запомнит отношение окружающих к памяти его отца.
Скорбим вместе с родными и близкими.

Реквизиты для помощи семьям погибших:

Карта Приватбанка 4731 2171 0461 3508 
Наталья Бессмертная (жена Юрия Загребельного)

Карта Приватбанка 5168 7556 0522 8275
Дмитрий Корнев (брат Артема Корнева)

----------


## Rus

Это они?
Опубликовано видео взрыва в Мариуполе, унесшего жизни двоих одесситов*•*Таймер
_В Интернете опубликована видеозапись взрыва на блокпосту при въезде в Мариуполь, жертвами которого стали двое одесситов, служащих в рядах Нацгвардии._






По информации в новостях - мощность взрыва была эквивалентна 100 кг взрывчатки.
Хотя нет, у вас написано - артиллерия, а тут - взрыв автомобиля, начиненного взрывчаткой.
Водитель выжил - говорит, его заставили отвезти автомобиль к блокпосту, но про взрывчатку он не знал.
А вот 2 солдата, остановившие автомобиль далеко от блок-поста и пошедшие к нему, убиты.

----------


## Rini

> Это они?


 Здравствуйте.
Нет, это не они. К сожалению, это еще одна трагедия. Там погибли двое военнослужащих Одесского соединения Нацгвардии Украины – майор Геннадий Хитрик и солдат Николай Руснак. 
Среди наших подопечных в данной темке бойцов Нацгвардии нет.

----------


## Rini

Сегодня утром на карточку Татьяны поступило +400 грн. 
Сумма указана в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890
Спасибо Вам огромное за помощь!

Напоминаю наши реквизиты
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rus

> ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
> Account: 26250000646885,
> Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
> Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
> Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.


 Сдублировал в Фейсбук (нашел пост, в котором было видно и платежные реквизиты, и потребности) в группу "Friends of Ukraine"
Вы не возражаете?

----------


## Rini

> Сдублировал в Фейсбук (весь пост, чтоб было видно и платежные реквизиты, и потребности) в группу "Friends of Ukraine"
> Вы не возражаете?


 Спасибо огромное за любое распространение информации о нас! Не знала об этой группе. Присоединяюсь к ней )))

----------


## Rus

> Спасибо огромное за любое распространение информации о нас! Не знала об этой группе. Присоединяюсь к ней )))


 Я так понимаю - это для иностранцев. Я сам случайно на нее натолкнулся.

----------


## Rini

Расписали по нашей традиции блок сигарет, который нам передал Руслан.
Вот такая судьба ждет каждую пачку сигарет, попавшую в наши руки))) 


Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

----------


## Rus

> Расписали по нашей традиции блок сигарет, который нам передал Руслан.
> Вот такая судьба ждет каждую пачку сигарет, попавшую в наши руки)))


 Классно, мне понравилось то, во что вы превратили безликий блок сигарет, который я передал вам! 
Сорри, форум не позволяет мне ставить вам слишком много отзывов - приходится так отписываться и немного флудить 
Выбор марки сигарет удачный? Сам не курю, посоветовался с коллегами - они посоветовали именно "Прилуки" или "Бонд" красные как самые крепкие.

----------


## Rini

Сигареты - один самых ходовых товаров "там". Это то, что ребята хватают в первую очередь. Сигареты и письма. А если "два в одном" - то это вообще отлично.
Слышала уже много отзывов военных о наших сигаретах. Некоторые берегут у себя одну и ту же пачку с надписью и просто добавляют в нее сигареты. И хранят так пачку как можно дольше. Их там радуют самые простые вещи. 
А марка сигарет вполне подходящая. Действительно просят крепкие. 
Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Rini

Напоминаю список потребностей для пограничников:

- теплая одежда (термобелье, перчатки, свитера и т.д.);
- теплые стельки в обувь;
- термосы, термокружки;
- фонари;
- резиновые сапоги;
- инструменты;
- сушилки для обуви.
- белье: носки, трусы, футболки;
- средства гигиены (зубная паста, мыло, шампунь, туалетная бумага, влажные салфетки).

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

----------


## porsvet

Пришел перевод на карточку 450 гр. БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО,* Rus*! 

День насыщенный и еще не кончился. Отчеты по итогам дня будут, когда доберемся до дома.

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

----------


## porsvet

Сегодня ДЕНЬ СВЯЗИСТА -2!
Благодаря активной помощи наших друзей из-за рубежа получили посылку, если можно так назвать это количество коробок! 
В них;
станции связи 45 шт;
аксессуары 85 шт;
специфические детали к ним. 
Спасибо, друзья!

----------


## porsvet

Получили сегодня еще одну посылку! Тоже от наших зарубежных волонтеров. На этот раз - флисовые шапки, 97 шт.
Так что сегодня у нас был день получения посылок.
 
Тепло сознавать, что не только "Одесса - большая деревня", но весь мир.

----------


## porsvet

Сегодня морпехи поделились с пограничниками! Мы отдали спецподразделению пограничников три комплекта американского термобелья высшего качества и 14 пар тактических перчаток. 
Вот так в условиях нехватки финансирования взаимодействуют рода войск. 

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).
Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546
Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## porsvet

ДРУЗЬЯ. ВНИМАНИЕ! 16 ноября отмечается ДЕНЬ МОРСКОЙ ПЕХОТЫ УКРАИНЫ!
Нужна ваша помощь! Кто знает, что подарить 500 морпехам?
350 из них находятся в зоне АТО. 
Может, у кого-то есть идеи (или деньги ). Принимаются любые предложения.
Давайте вместе их поздравим, чтобы было душевно!

----------


## Rini

Впечатления "пересічних громадян" о том, как выглядят наши пограничники на границе с Крымом.
Пишет Наталья Апрелянская: 
"Уважаемые мои сограждане! Вернулась сегодня из Крыма. Туда ехала поездом, обратно на машине. Впечатления от пересечения границы очень болезненные. Помните,кто-то из классиков сказал - "Театр начинается с вешалки"? Украина начинается с границы! А там мрак! Мы все "остроумно" шутим по поводу рашек, как они загнуться, и т. д, а давайте пошутим про наших погранцов. Новая,добротная форма,оборудованные рабочие места, хорошая аппаратура, новое оружие, надежные блокпосты... Как вы уже догадались,это не о нашей границе. А зачем нашим пограничникам всё это, ведь у них есть намного больше- согревающее на морозе и, защищающее от смертоносного оружия Чувство Глубокого Патриотизма! Я давно живу на этом свете и ко многому привыкла,но сегодня на Чонгаре, меня душили слезы обиды за тех,кто при морозе и ветре,в дешевой одежонке, не просто работает, а готовится (если надо) принять первый удар на себя. По сравнению с холеными, экипированными, материально мотивированными оккупантами, наши выглядят жалко! Петр Алексеевич! Может Вы обратите драгоценное внимание на свой нищий народ?!! Потому что на одном патриотизме,самосознании и национальной гордости мы вряд ли долго продержимся!"

Вот у нас те же ощущения. Только мы не ждем помощи от президента. Мы считаем, что нужно что-то делать самим. Скоро едем на границу с Крымом. Там стоят и наши, одесские ребята.

----------


## Rus

> К сожалению, это еще одна трагедия. Там погибли двое военнослужащих Одесского соединения Нацгвардии Украины – майор Геннадий Хитрик и солдат Николай Руснак.


 По данным СБУ - к этому теракту имеет отношение одессит:
Одесские гвардейцы погибли в*результате взрыва на*блокпосту: СБУ*утверждает, что*диверсию организовал депутат от*«Родины» | Новости Одессы
_По сообщению пресс-центра СБУ, контрразведка задержала участника подготовки диверсии, заместителя командира одного из подразделений боевиков с позывным «Гюрза». Также СБУ выяснила, что операцией руководили известные террористы с позывными «Сват» и «Чехов». Напомним, под первым скрывается депутат Одесского облсовета от партии «Родина» подполковник запаса Вадим Савенко. Ранее он взял на себя ответственность за обстрел украинских пограничных катеров в Азовском море._

Вот так вот: одни - взрывают, другие - защищают.

----------


## Rini

Алексей завез еще 4 пары резиновых сапог с утеплителем. Спасибо большое за постоянную помощь!

Напомню, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Познакомились с одесситкой Валентиной и ее супругом. Они занесли теплые свитера и баночку меда для военных. В общем, и согрели, и жизнь подсластили.
За что Вам низкий поклон! 
Обещали подключить и всех друзей-знакомых-соседей. Это правильно, потому что вместе у нас обязательно все получится.


Напоминаю наши реквизиты для тех, кто хочет помочь финансово: 
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rini

Сергей, который когда-то собрал для бойцов отличную индивидуальную аптечку, снова в гости заскочил. Принес пару ботинок на меху и термобелье.
По-тихонечку, по капле, все-таки собираем то, что так необходимо ребятам, которые нас защищают. Вот еще один боец не будет мерзнуть в ноги, стоя на вахте на блок-посту. Спасибо, Сергей!

Не устаю повторять: важна ЛЮБАЯ ваша помощь!

Требуются:
- теплая одежда (термобелье, перчатки, свитера и т.д.);
- теплые стельки в обувь;
- термосы, термокружки;
- фонари;
- резиновые сапоги;
- инструменты;
- сушилки для обуви.
- белье: носки, трусы, футболки;
- средства гигиены (зубная паста, мыло, шампунь, туалетная бумага, влажные салфетки).

ЕДА:
- тушенка, консервы;
- макароны, мивина;
- чай, кофе, сахар;
- сухофрукты, орехи;
- сгущенка, конфеты, печенье;
- мед;
- витамины. 
Всегда востребованы сигареты!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Непредвиденные расходы!!! Час назад у наших пограничников окончательно отказался работать аккумулятор, ребята попросили привезти любой рабочий аккумулятор на "Газельку" (70 а/ч). Почти все наши "запасы" ушли на закупку зимней обуви для пограничников, поэтому ОЧЕНЬ просим помочь нам в приобретении аккумулятора! Если у кого-то найдется не столь нужный, как бойцам, б/у аккумулятор - и мы, и ребята будут счастливы! Ведь не секрет, что транспорта у наших военных катастрофически не хватает и каждый автомобиль "не на ходу" - это невыполненная задача - или боевая, или медицинская, или продовольственная... И сейчас "Газелька" простаивает...
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.
У нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово.
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Ура! Зимние ботинки для пограничников готовы ехать к хозяевам! 
Нам сшили на заказ 40 пар по 470 грн. каждая. Общая сумма расходов - 18 800 грн. (накладную обязательно выложим, но чуть позже).
Расходы учтены в нашем отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890
  
40 пар - только четвертая часть необходимого количества обуви, поэтому продолжаем собирать средства дальше!
Планируем ехать к ребятам и все отвезти в среду-четверг. Очень просим до этого времени принести кто что может из этого списка:  
- теплая одежда (термобелье, перчатки, свитера и т.д.);
- теплые стельки в обувь;
- термосы, термокружки;
- фонари;
- резиновые сапоги;
- инструменты;
- сушилки для обуви;
- белье: носки, трусы, футболки;
- средства гигиены (зубная паста, мыло, шампунь, туалетная бумага, влажные салфетки).

ЕДА:
- тушенка, консервы;
- макароны, мивина;
- чай, кофе, сахар;
- сухофрукты, орехи;
- сгущенка, конфеты, печенье;
- мед;
- витамины.
Всегда востребованы сигареты!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Обещанная накладная и еще одно фото обуви.
 

На этом не останавливаемся! Ботинок всего 40 пар, а ребят 156. Так что продолжаем собирать средства дальше! 
Очень рассчитываем на вашу поддержку!
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо Сергею Мельникову за весомый вклад в наше общее дело!
Он передал для наших морпехов бинокль с хорошим увеличением, дальномер на 1800 м, дождевик-пончо и зимний спальник.
Обещаем, все это будет передано по назначению!

По ротации ожидаем наших морпехов уже 7-го числа (то есть завтра!). Надеемся, свой профессиональный праздник они будут отмечать дома!
Кстати, как будем их поздравлять?

    

Да, ротация. Триста бойцов. Работа продолжается.

Друзья! Сейчас важен каждый день, ведь завтра можно не успеть!

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.

Отчет о финансах.

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо Наталье и Сергею, которые принесли в наш офис деньги на нужды военных. Наталья передала 200 гр., Сергей - 300 гр.
Благодарим за неравнодушие!

----------


## porsvet

Прибыли наши морпехи из зоны АТО!
Сегодня вечером. Ротация. 
Не передать, как приятно их видеть!

    

Взгляните в глаза тем, кому мы с вами помогаем!

----------


## porsvet

Как мы уже сообщали, пограничникам нужны запчасти для ремонта автомобилей, которые побывали в зоне АТО.
На фото - список запчастей. Кто может помочь - просим откликнуться!

----------


## Rini

В пятницу к нам пришла девушка Ирина, которая передала теплые вещи и баночку меда. Спасибо большое!

Напомню, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Наши реквизиты:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Доброе утро!
Получили на карточку Татьяны +50 грн. Спасибо большое!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890 
Наши реквизиты:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Воскресенье, у всех НОРМАЛЬНЫХ людей сегодня выходной, погода нежно шепчет всякие приятности... И только волонтеры не замечают этих неоспоримых фактов и продолжают собирать посылочки бойцам, у которых тоже, кстати, нет выходных... Преогромнейшее СПАСИБО красавице с Чубаевки, пожелавшей остаться инкогнито, за два пакета всяких вкусных, полезных и просто приятных мелочей для ребят, а также за 50 евро в "копилочку волонтеров"!!!

За оставшиеся до поездки к пограничникам 2-3 дня просим хотя бы частично удовлетворить потребности ребят в продуктах питания:
- тушенка, консервы;
- макароны, мивина;
- чай, кофе, сахар;
- сухофрукты, орехи;
- сгущенка, сухое молоко, конфеты, печенье;
- мед;
- витамины, витаминные смеси!
Всегда приветствуются сигареты!!!

Поступила просьба от ребят - *большая шинковка и емкости для квашения капусты!* Несмотря на тяжелые условия, они еще ЖАЛЕЮТ НАС и готовы сами готовить себе витамины!
Катастрофически не хватает средств гигиены (зубная паста, мыло, шампунь, туалетная бумага, влажные салфетки, средства для мытья посуды, хозяйственное мыло, стиральный порошок к тем стиральным машинкам, что мы уже завезли).

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

Огромное спасибо всем неравнодушным!!!

----------


## Rini

Сумма в 50 евро внесена в наш традиционный финансовый отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890
Спасибо большое за помощь!

----------


## Rini

Сегодня докупили ящик влажных салфеток. Хотя бы на первое время! На блок-постах вода привозная и таких салфеток нужно много! Нужны и другие средства гигиены - средства для мытья рук и посуды, зубная паста, порошки для стирки, а также сменное белье - носки, трусы, футболки.
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88. У нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Сетгей

вопрос по аккамулятору еще открыт??

----------


## Rini

> вопрос по аккамулятору еще открыт??


 Добрый вечер!
Увы, да. Так никто на призыв не откликнулся. Проблема осталась.

----------


## Сетгей

завтра привезу свой я Марине за него говорил

----------


## porsvet

Посмотрите, как живут наши подопечные - сюжет ТСН Тиждень. Это - сводная рота ВМС и команды кораблей. Стоит только удивляться их твердости и верности присяге!
http://ru.tsn.ua/video/video-novini/...html?type=1553

Их потребности прописаны в нашей таблице. 
Если вы, друзья, думаете, что их обеспечивает государство, то глубоко заблуждаетесь.
Основное обеспечение - это ваши взносы, это - наша общая работа. Так что боеспособность нашей армии в наших с вами руках.

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

----------


## Rini

> завтра привезу свой я Марине за него говорил


 Спасибо большое! 
Ждем Вас здесь: 
ул.Маршала Говорова, 2. Тел. (096) 263-24-88

----------


## Rini

Анна Николаевна, которая уже приносила нам замечательные носочки, порадовала нас с самого утра. Принесла пару отличных резиновых сапог с теплым вкладышем. Анна Николавена, благодаря Вам как минимум один боец не будет мерзнуть в ноги, роя окопы на границе. Это ценнейшая помощь! СПАСИБО!
Также девушка Елена принесла кулечек и скромно сказала "Чем могу...". Леночка, спасибо!!!
 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Одессит Андрей заехал к нам с большим грузом. Перечисляю: стиральная машинка, центрифуга, палатка, одеяло, теплые вещи, обувь и электролит (ура!!!).
Все едет в ближайшее время на границу. Фотоотчет потом предоставим. 


Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Вчера вечером на карточку Сергея поступили 250 гр. Большое спасибо, друзья!

Потребности наших подопечных - в таблице.
Финансовые поступелия и расходы - здесь.

----------


## Rini

Владимир принес сегодня 3000 грн. Спасибо большое за эту помощь!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890

Напоминаю наши реквизиты:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rini

Коллега по форуму *Great Alla* передала мешок теплых свитеров. Спасибо большое, Алла, очень своевременно доставили! 

Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу:* ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

----------


## porsvet

Слава - военным. 
6 ноября на карточку Александра были перечислены 50 000 гр! Эти деньги на помощь военным перевел Вячеслав Куц. 
После оформления сегодня всех необходимых финансовых документов, деньги будут направлены для нужд бойцов в зоне АТО. 
Огромная благодарность Вам, Слава!

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо Наталье, которая передала сегодня 2000 гр. в помощь нашим бойцам.

Все поступления отражены в финансовом отчете.
Потребности прописаны в нашей таблице. 

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

----------


## porsvet

Сегодня день под девизом "Одеть бойца!"

Рюкзак 25-35 л - 3 шт
Бронижелет " 4+" - 1 шт
Каска кевларовая " 2А" - 1 шт
Ботинки тактические " Gamo" - 1 шт ( 44 р)
Баллистическая маска "Revision" - 1 шт
Административный подсумок:
Компас, нож, зажигалка, блокнот, ручка, кусачки. - 1 шт
Термокостюм синтетический (1 слой) - 1 шт
Термокостюм флисовый (2 слой) - 1 шт
Комплект полевой формы "Мультикам" - 1 шт
Брюки " Койот" - 1 шт
Флисовая шапка - 2 шт
Перчатки зимние - 1 шт
Футболки х/б - 5 шт
Сидушка - 1 шт.

Все это принес сегодня к нам в офис Александр Владимирович.
Мало того, он еще передал на нужды военных деньги - 100$. 
В самом деле - вагон и маленькая тележка.
Большое спасибо, Александр!

----------


## Rini

Вчера наш Сергей-Бандеровец передал аккумулятор для наших пограничников, а впридачу - мешок гречки и упаковку сгущенки! СПАСИБО!!!
Также спасибо добрым людям за сигареты и продукты!
 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры* в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

----------


## porsvet

Наталья, которая вчера передала в помощь нашим военным 2 тыс.гр., сегодня снова была у нас. Еще 4000 гр.!
Огромное спасибо Вам, Наташа!
Эти деньги - чья-то безопасность, чья-то согретая душа. А, может, и чья-то жизнь!

----------


## Rini

Спасибо девушке Елене, которая занесла сегодня помощь и деньги - 200 грн.
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890


Напоминаю наши реквизиты:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## porsvet

Фотоотчет наших морпехов.
К ним доставили: термобелье, тактические перчатки, пластиковые зажимы и те самые "Мальборо!" 
А еще там - детские рисунки и поделки, которые принес нам военный из Дальника. Так что мы свое обещание выполнили.
И там же бинокль от нашей форумчанки под ником Мармеладница (жаль фото не прислали).

----------


## porsvet

*Это спасет многие жизни*!

АВТОМОБИЛИ ДЛЯ МОРПЕХОВ В ЗОНЕ АТО!
Срочно нужно приобрести и успеть передать морякам в течение двух недель авто повышенной проходимости для выполнения оперативных задач в зоне боевых действий( сами понимаете, каких). Поэтому нужен дизель, бесперебойная работа в зимних полевых условиях, спецрезина.

Сейчас это - ПЕРВООЧЕРЕДНАЯ ЗАДАЧА!
Просим всех, кто хочет (может, обязан выполнить свой гражданский долг!) принять участие в сборе денег, указывать “на авто”. Кто перечисляет деньги на карточку в конце суммы ставить 7 (107, 207, 1007 гр, например). Почему 7?  На удачу!
Цена одного авто примерно 80 - 100 тыс.гр.Таких нужно два.  Дело за “малым”- деньги!

Поэтому мы объявляем СРОЧНЫЙ ЦЕЛЕВОЙ СБОР ДЕНЕГ под девизом “МОРСКОЙ АВТОМОБИЛЬ”
*Нужна ваша помощь, друзья!*

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## Rini

Сегодня опять отличился Бандеровец Сергей (уж так крепко прилепилась к нему эта кличка)! Он привез пакет клюквы для ребят на границе! После моей "кулинарной" обработки получилось вот такое витаминное изделие с сахаром! Перетирание происходило без участия блендеров, миксеров и прочих металлических инструментов, дабы максимально сохранить витамины неокисленными.
Килограмм ягод плюс килограмм сахара - и одному бойцу на месяц обеспечен иммунитет от простудных и вирусных заболеваний! Давайте все вместе позаботимся о наших Мужчинах на передовой!!!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры* в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
  
Напоминаю наши реквизиты:
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ: Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## porsvet

Сегодня отправляли посылки для наших морпехов в АТО. 
Лежали у нас два образца разгрузок (РПС) зеленые и песочные (Украинская и Американская), которые принес нам Андрей. Спросили, можем-ли отправить оба, мы заплатим. Ответ Андрея:"Отправляйте, какие деньги?!"
Спасибо, Андрей!
Кстати, положили в посылки полный комплект экипировки под девизом "Одеть бойца" от Александра Владимировича. 
Надеемся, что это будет для наших подопечных хорошим подарком к празднику (16 ноября). 
Друзья! Нужны деньги на автомобили! Для них же, наших морпехов.
Срочно! Мы об этом уже писали. Напоминаем еще раз. Это действительно ЖИЗНЕННО необходимо.

----------


## porsvet

Друзья! Мягко напоминаем, но настойчиво!
Для морской пехоты в зоне АТО нужны автомобили. Не для поездок в штаб, а для военных заданий! 
Часть суммы есть, но нужны еще средства. Автомобили нужны рабочие, по бездорожью и грязи. 
Редко так говорим, но - помогите!
Сумма на авто заканчивается на 7 (107, 207, 1007 гр).

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## porsvet

Послезавтра у морпехов праздник.
Для них - сладкое: конфеты и халва. Большое спасибо Лиане Фещук и сообществу "Гражданский Манифест" !
Ну и, конечно, сигареты.
Друзья, еще не поздно принести подарки для бойцов морской пехоты. Это очень важно, ведь они на войне!

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо Денису, который сегодня передал 4 000 гр. для нужд наших подопечных.

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо Наталье, которая сегодня передала для наших моряков зимнюю куртку!

----------


## porsvet

"Киборги бывают разные!
Прошу любить и жаловать. Наши киборги из 28-ой ОМБр!
Форма летняя, спальники летние,обувь летняя, перчаток нет...собственно как и всего остального....Но тем не менее ребята уже несколько месяцев стоят в аэропорту и не жалуются".

Вот такой пост от Ksyusha Alexeeva на ФБ мы увидели и поделились с киборгами, чем смогли:
Перчатки 6 пар;
Форма - 2 копл.;
Термобелье 1-й слой - 2 компл.;
Термобелье 2-й слой - 2 клмпл.;
Шапки - 6 шт.

----------


## porsvet

Наша морская пехота посылки уже получила. На фото боец, которому досталась полная экипировка. 
Выбирали коллегиально сами морпехи.
Судя по фото, понравилось!

----------


## porsvet

Друзья! 
Кто о чем, а мы об автомобилях для АТО!
Из денег, собранных нами, мы зарезервировали 40 тыс. гр. Но необходимо еще в два раза больше!
Давайте вместе скинемся и купим морпехам машину! Им она нужна СРОЧНО! Остальное тоже не сбрасываем со счетов, но это - первоочередная задача на данный момент.
Пусть сумма, которую вы переведете на покупку авто, оканчивается на 7. 
Друзья, нужна ваша помощь. Ждем!

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо Сергею, который передал вещи и продукты для военных.
Продукты, в том числе 8 кг сгущенки, и носки - в дополнение к посылкам для морпехов в зоне АТО. В результате мы отправили им вчера 85 кг. вкусного и полезного.
А теплые вещи мы отдадим морякам на судах.

----------


## porsvet

Для обеспечения связи наших подопечных в зоне АТО нами закуплены комплектующие к радиостанциям:
1. Разъем TNC - 10 шт. (30грн/шт);
2. Разъем BNC - 10 шт. (25грн/шт);
3. Разъем UHF - 10 шт. (26грн/шт);
4. Переходник BNC F - BNC F - 10 шт. (27грн/шт);
5. Переходник BNC F - BNC M - 10 шт. (60грн/шт);
6. Переходник BNC M - BNC M - 10 шт. (50грн/шт);
7. Переходник BNC T F-F-F - 10 шт. (46грн/шт);
8. Переходник BNC T M-F-F - 10 шт. (34грн/шт);
9. Переходник BNC M - TNC M - 10 шт. (60грн/шт);
10. Переходник USB - COM - 2 шт. (120грн/шт); 
11.Кабель РК-50 - 100 метров - (5грн/м).
Всего на сумму 4320 грн.

----------


## porsvet

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ, НАШИ РОДНЫЕ!!! 
С ДНЕМ МОРСКОЙ ПЕХОТЫ УКРАИНЫ!!! 
СЛАВА ГЕРОЯМ!

----------


## porsvet

С почином нас, друзья! 
Сегодня на карточку Александра были перечислены первые деньги на автомобили для АТО - 407 гр.
Все перечисления с семеркой в конце - для внедорожников нашим морпехам.
Большое спасибо!

----------


## Rini

Простите, что на несколько дней выпали из процесса. Мы просто ездили к нашим подопечным пограничникам на границу с Крымом. Отчитывается Марина:

Вот и завершилась еще одна поездка к пограничникам. Чувствуется приближение сурового времени года – моросил дождь, дороги превратились в каток, окопы и насыпи – в непролазные топи. Благодаря вкладу в общее дело многих небезразличных граждан, удалось одеть и обуть на зиму часть бойцов, которым это было необходимо в первую очередь! Было привезено 40 пар зимних берцев, 13 пар резиновых сапог с вкладышами. Практически все пограничники получили теплое нижнее белье и флисовые кофты, по несколько пар носков! На некоторое время ребята обеспечены чаем, кофе, сгущенкой, сластяшками-вкусняшками! Огромное спасибо ОТ ПОГРАНИЧНИКОВ и нас всем тем, кто по крохе собирал помощь! Безграничная благодарность нашей коллеге Далия Северин за большую помощь – 9 больших коробок с необходимыми на каждый день предметами обихода, средствами гигиены, продуктами, лекарствами, теплыми вещами И КОНЕЧНО ЖЕ – детскими рисунками и письмами бойцам! Команда Далии приготовила для пограничников вкусные домашние паштеты, квашеную капусту и сухарики! Вечером повсюду распространился убийственный запах домашней еды, подзабытой многими за два с половиной месяца! Частью продуктов питания и средств гигиены ребята попросили разрешения поделиться с соседним блок-постом Нацгвардии, куда уже давно не было подвоза.
Наблюдая за изменениями, которые произошли со времени нашего предыдущего посещения пограничников, сделали вывод – обстановка не только не разряжается, а лишь накаляется – граница укрепляется и усиливается как фортификационно, так и технически! Нам предстоит еще много работы по поддержке наших ребят морально и материально! Близится зима и нам нужно успеть защитить наших Защитников от холода, сырости и заболеваний!
Пограничники так и сказали на прощание – «Не волнуйтесь, мы будем стоять до конца! С такой поддержкой у нас нет других мыслей!» Они не отступят! И нам нельзя!
       

Далі буде!!! Будут новые подробности поездки. новые фото и новые новая работа! 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Только съездили - и тут же продолжаем работать дальше.
Сегодня Сергей нам привез стиральную машинку и теплые вещи. Кроме того, он передал 200 грн. в помощь военным. Спасибо большое!
Сумма внесена в отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890



Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rini

Зашел наш Сергей Бандеровец. Занес калину. 
Это значит, что будет новая партия витаминчиков для наших ребят. Красота! 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры* в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

----------


## Rini

Продолжаем отчитываться о поездке.
История вторая. Сапожная ))))
Благодаря помощи одесситов мы привезли ребятам на границу резиновые сапоги. Десять пар передал Алексей, еще одну пару - Анна Николаевна. Плюс еще было три пары сапог без теплых вкладышей. Передали военным из рук в руки. Вышли из палатки буквально на несколько минут. Возвращаемся назад, а там народ уже переобувается. Еще утро, день только начался, но у ребят ноги уже промокли, а переобуться не во что. Резиновые сапоги стали настоящим спасением....
Так что спасибо одесситам за помощь. Она очень и очень пригодилась. К сожалению, с обувью в нашей армии беда. 
  
Далі буде!
Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Наши подопечные, отдельный отдел пограничной службы типа “С” Южного регионального управления выполнял и сейчас выполняет боевые задания в зоне АТО.
После боевых столкновений они потеряли почти все военное и личное имущество.
Список всего необходимого внушительный и требует значительных затрат. На экипировку и техническое обеспечение необходимо в общей сложности почти 735 000 гр.!

Поэтому мы благодарны ВСЕУКРАИНСКОМУ ЦЕНТРУ ВОЛОНТЕРОВ за то, что они включили наших пограничников в “НАРОДНЫЙ ПРОЕКТ”. Где каждый неравнодушный житель Украины может внести свою лепту в общее дело.
Наш проект называется “Прикордонний спецназ”. Там есть подробный список того, что нужно нашим пограничникам для полноценного выполнения боевых заданий. Эта экипировка и технические средства просто помогут им остаться в живых!

Это очень важно! Поддержка Всеукраинского Центра Волонтеров позволит нам высвободить средства на обеспечение необходимым наших моряков - бойцов 501 Батальона морской пехоты, экипажи кораблей и новых подопечных, которые, к сожалению, тоже нуждаются в нашей с вами помощи.
Поэтому, друзья, не расслабляемся, продолжаем собирать средства. Работы еще очень - очень много!

----------


## porsvet

Наши морпехи получили праздничные посылки.
Передали - большое спасибо!
Мы благодарим всех, кто помогает нашим подопечным.
Сладкое , хороший кофе и сигареты - всегда в числе необходимого!

----------


## porsvet

Друзья! 
Сейчас мы формируем список потребностей для наших новых подопечных из ВМС в АТО. Все будет отражено в нашей таблице. И, конечно же, продолжаем собирать деньги на наш "Морской автомобиль". Если помните, сумма оканчивается на цифру 7. Авто нужно как можно быстрее. Времени на раскачку у нас нет!

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## Rini

История третья. Художественная.
Есть в числе наших подопечных пограничников боец Дима.
Когда он узнал что среди всего прочего мы привезли теплые вещи, он подошел к коробке и выбрал один свитер - в красно-черных тонах. 
"О, это же Правый сектор!", - сказал он и тут же надел кофту на себя. И тут стала видна его татуировка на руке. Красноречивая....
Дима набил себе тату сразу, как только началась вся история с Крымом. А потом собрал вещи и документы и отправился в военкомат. Стал добровольцем. Правда, теперь жалеет: говорит, если бы пошел немного позже, то сейчас был бы не на границе с Крымом, а там, на Востоке... 
И, кстати, Дима - автор той самой надписи на вагончике на блок-посту... Ребята уверены, что эту надпись отлично видно россиянам...
  
Далі буде!
Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны поступило +150 грн. 
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890
Спасибо большое!

Напоминаю реквизиты:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## porsvet

Членам семей военнослужащих из Крыма!
Поиск работы и трудоустройство! В Одессе можно обращаться к Алене Поповой по тел. 0958914244. 
Мы благодарим "Центр Зайнятості Вільних Людей" за поддержку.
И отдельное спасибо "Крым SOS"
http://czvl.org.ua/

----------


## porsvet

Друзья! Мы взяли под свою опеку еще один экипаж из Крыма. Это моряки катера "Сміла". Они тоже живут на судне. Из срочного, им нужна стиральная машина и принтер ( нужно распечатывать большое количество документов). Ждем вашей поддержки!

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## Rini

Еще +100 грн. на карточку Татьяны!
Спасибо Вам, дорогие одесситы!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

В воскресенье была передача "Хоробрі серця". О пограничниках. Офицерская честь и героизм для них не праздные слова. Посмотрите:http://goo.gl/rJk8bh
Проект " Прикордонний спецназ" уже начал действовать! 
Есть первые результаты. Отчет будет скоро!

----------


## Rini

"Украла" с Фейсбука Марины.

За окнами целый день льет противный холодный дождь. Пытаясь перепрыгнуть или перейти вброд потоки грязной воды, спешат в теплые дома продрогшие горожане...
Ловлю себя на мысли, что в голове навязчивый вопрос - "Как же там наши защитники?" Вокруг месиво из грязи и соли, холод забирается вместе с непрекращающимся ветром до самого исподнего... Дрова отсырели, из печки валит больше дыма, чем теплоты... Ужасающая картина не покидает голову!
Благодаря усилиям спонсоров, пограничники получили 12 комплектов зимней формы. Всего 12!!! Но эти комплекты не дали сегодня 12-ти пограничникам промокнуть и замерзнуть! Комплекты прошли проверку на прочность. Необходимо СРОЧНО одеть остальных ребят в непромокаемые костюмы и берцы! И мы опять просим вашей помощи - ведь как бы мы не пеняли на Киев, который ДОЛЖЕН, но только от нас сегодня зависит здоровье и боеспособность наших бойцов, а значит и наше с вами БУДУЩЕЕ!!!
На фотографии - новая форма проходит испытание на фоне все того же вагончика со знакомой фразой на нем.

*ГРИВНЕНВЫЙ СЧЕТ:*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:*
Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rini

В день нашего отъезда к ребятам нам на карточку поступило 50 грн. 
Мы тогда не отчитались о поступлении, а потом просто упустили из виду. Приносим извинения. 
И спасибо большое Александру Юрьевичу, который перечислил эти деньги. СПАСИБО!
Сумма внесена в отчет за 16 ноября: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890

----------


## Rini

Прихожане храма Рождества Христова передали финансовую помощь. 
Суммы в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890
+100 грн. - 16 ноября
+ 50 грн. - 20 ноября

Спасибо большое за постоянную поддержку! 
*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Вчера мы отступили от общего правила. Адресная помощь на фоне обеспечения целого подразделения – это как «Скорая помощь» и плановая вакцинация… Вчера мы в срочном порядке закупили для одного из наших подопечных термобелье и зимнюю обувь. Конечно же, ему выдали обувь для несения службы, но она, как выяснилось, предназначена только для сухой погоды! Продрогший боец посиневшими губами попытался поблагодарить нас и убежал переобуваться…
Теплые и непромокаемые вещи по-прежнему необходимы! Продолжаем сбор флисовых кофт и термобелья, носков, перчаток, резиновых сапог!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы),* в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: *(096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны +100 грн.
Спасибо большое за помощь, это очень-очень важно!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Проект "*Прикордонний спецназ*" в действии! Сегодня получили от "*Народного проекта " Всеукраинский центр волонтеров*" посылки с налокотниками и наколенниками, по 43 пары, и тут же передали их по назначению - спецподразделению пограничников.
На сайте " *Народного проекта*", на нашей странице, можно следить за тем, сколько человек откликнулись на проект, какая сумма собрана и сколько еще нужно.http://www.narodniy.org.ua/special-forces-border/.
Еще раз благодарим "*Народный проект*" за поддержку!

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо Паше, который опять привез для наших подопечных два ящика кофе!

----------


## porsvet

Друзья! Несмотря на то, что мы стучимся в разные двери и пытаемся получить помощь из разных источников, ваша поддержка очень важна для наших подопечных - моряков и пограничников. 
Для наших новых подопечных с катера "Смила" нужны стиральная машина и принтер. Кто может поделиться - ждем!

Адрес сбора помощи: пер НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## Rini

Какой-то добрый человек не поленился и перечислил на карточку +100 грн. в 4.37 утра!!! Люди даже в такое раннее время заботятся об армии!
СПАСИБО!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

На фото - один из бойцов, которому мы привезли теплые берцы. Когда мы уже собрались уезжать, он специально догнал нашу машину и начал благодарить.  Оказывается, последние несколько недель он нес службу в резиновых сапогах (благо, они у него были!), а так бегает в обычных легких кроссовках. Другой обуви просто не было, просто развалилась на части. Теперь у него, наконец-то, есть теплые берцы.
И он здесь такой - не один. Мы привезли ребятам всего 40 пар обуви - это четверть от необходимого количества. А ведь еще нужны дождевики, резиновые сапоги, термобелье, теплые носки... Список остается неизменным. Ребят много, на всех просто не хватает.
Поэтому очень ждем вашей помощи. 
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Сегодня купили для двух наших морпехов, находящихся на задании:
Костюм - дождевик 2 шт;
Сидушки - 2 шт;
Перчатки тактические - 2 шт.

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны +200 грн.
Низкий Вам поклон!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Береговая артиллерийская группа ВМС сегодня ушла на войну прикрывать тылы наших морпехов.
Они молчали. Ничего не просили. Оказалось, что у них ничего и нет!
Таким образом, у нас появились новые подопечные, которых срочно нужно одеть и обеспечить техсредствами. 
Друзья, просим вашей поддержки! АТО, АТО - война! Там фронт, а мы с вами - ТЫЛ. Тыл должен помогать фронту. Иначе победы не ждите!
Каждый, каждый из нас причастен к этой войне. ДАВАЙТЕ ПОБЕДИМ ВМЕСТЕ!
Друзья, просим вашей поддержки!Береговой артиллерии нужны теплые вещи, зимняя обувь, шапки, перчатки. Зима на дворе, а у них этого нет!!!
Список того, что необходимо, нам передал их командир (фамилию и номер военной части назвать мы не имеем права):
Радіостанції Motorola (цифрові) 10 шт.
Тепловізор 3 шт.
Планшети з GPS 5шт.
Далекоміри лазерні з GPS 5 шт.
Прибори нічного бачення 3 шт.
Зимові спальники 93 шт.
Термобілизна
186 пар
60/5 - 1 шт.
56/4 - 1 шт.
54/5 - 5 шт.
52/4 - 6 шт.
50/4 - 21 шт.
48/4 - 42 шт.
46/4 - 14 шт.
44/3 - 3 шт.
Наколінники,налокотніки 93 шт.
Шапка зимова (флісова) 93 шт.
Печатки (теплі) 93 шт.
Светер (флісовий) 
93 шт.
60/5 - 1 шт.
56/4 - 1 шт.
54/5 - 5 шт.
52/4 - 6 шт.
50/4 - 21 шт.
48/4 - 42 шт.
46/4 - 14 шт.
44/3 - 3 шт.
Шарф тактичний(теплий) 93 шт.
Маск халат ( білий, жовтий ) 18 шт.
Берци (зимові)
46 - 4 шт.
45- 1 шт.
44 - 5 шт.
43 - 22 шт.
42 - 21 шт.
41 - 21 шт.
40 - 18 шт.
39 - 1 шт.
Розгрузка тактична 18 шт.
Рюкзак Тактичний на 20 л. 18 шт.
Резинові чоботи зимові .
93 шт.
46 - 4 шт.
45- 1 шт.
44 - 5 шт.
43 - 22 шт.
42 - 21 шт.
41 - 21 шт.
40 - 18 шт.
39 - 1 шт.
Бензопилa 3
Дизельні електроагрегати 3
Паяльна лампа 6 шт.
Триноги,казан (8л.) 6 шт.
Тактичні очки 18 шт.
Захисні очки з чохломи 93шт.
Сковорода 6 шт.
Фонарь тактичний (необразний, червоний) 18шт
Сітка маскувальна зимова (біла)
18 шт.
54/5 - 5 шт.
52/4 - 6 шт.
50/4 - 4 шт.
48/4 - 3 шт
Метеоприбор(НАТО) 3 шт.
GPS 3 ШТ.
Тактична кобура 18 шт.
Тактичний ніж з чехлом18шт.

АДРЕС СБОРА ПОМОЩИ: пер НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## Rini

+200 грн. на карточку Татьяны: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890
Спасибо, что и в выходные находите время помочь!

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Вот и пополнилась наша "кладезь витаминов для пограничников" тремя бутылями калины с сахаром! Как всегда, только HAND MADE, никаких металличсеских предметов при обработке, так что все витамины - на месте! С сегодняшних замерзших за ночь луж началась ЗИМА, витамины необходимы не меньше, чем теплые вещи! Поэтому продолжаем поддерживать наших мальчиков в боеспособном состоянии - готовим к следующей поездке ягоды, сухофрукты наших и среднеадиатских садов и лесов, мед, орехи, витаминные смеси с лимоном и др.
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Мы все вместе впряглись в нелегкое, но нужное, скорее необходимое для нашего с вами выживания дело. Обеспечиваем наших моряков обмундированием, едой, техсредствами. Да кто чем может! Сейчас ушла в АТО береговая артиллерийская группа ВМС. Прикрывать наших морпехов. Их тоже нужно одеть и снабдить. Есть о чем думать и что делать. В этот момент вы ждете удара в спину от своих?!
Мы не ждали...
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...ml&h=iAQFoo7_q

Полный список для артеллеристов в посте № 453.

АДРЕС СБОРА ПОМОЩИ: пер НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## Rini

Сегодня познакомились с Алексеем. Принес пару резиновых сапог и конфеты. Почему-то добавил "Извините, что так мало..."
Вот как объяснить человеку, что пара сапог - это гарантированно сухие ноги бойца, который стоит где-то на блок-посту под дождем и ветром? Разве это мало?
Если бы вы видели, как радуются ребята, получив пару сапог, вы бы не считали эту помощь малостью. 
А пока работаем дальше: собираем деньги, теплые вещи и продукты для следующей поездки.
 
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Сегодня на карточку поступили три перевода - 1000, 100 и еще раз 100 гр. Всего 1200 гр. Большое спасибо всем, кто поддержал наших военных!

АДРЕС СБОРА ПОМОЩИ: пер НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## porsvet

Огромная благодарность волонтерскому отделению ГО АвтоМайдан за 1600 кг продуктов длительного хранения, собранных для наших морпехов, находящихся на передовой!
Отдельное спасибо Вике, Марине и Маше, которые все это организовали.
1 тонна (больше в бус не поместилось!) уже в Мариуполе! Слава уже отвез продукты морпехам на блокпосты. И вам большое спасибо, Слава!
Только так, усилиями многих людей, мы сможем поддержать нашу армию. Гуртом і батька легше бити!

----------


## Rini

В крайнюю нашу поездку мы закрыли/залатали самые срочные дыры. Но оттягивать решение остальных вопросов нельзя. Предупредить проблему легче, чем ее устранять. Поэтому напоминаю, что ВСЕГДА нужно бойцам:
- теплая одежда (термобелье, перчатки, свитера и т.д.);
- теплые стельки в обувь;
- термосы, термокружки;
- фонари;
- резиновые сапоги;
- инструменты;
- сушилки для обуви.
- белье: носки, трусы, футболки;
- средства гигиены (зубная паста, мыло, шампунь, туалетная бумага, влажные салфетки).

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу:* ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:* Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## porsvet

Наши береговые артиллеристы уже выполняют боевые задания. Скажите, а могут они нормально делать свое дело, если у них нет спальников, свитеров, шапок? А на улице - зима, вообще-то! А нам с вами их надо одеть. Друзья, не расслабляйтесь! Пока толком не наладится снабжение армии сверху, мы должны заботится о наших военных. Да, это не правильно! Да, такого не должно быть в нормальной стране. Но пока наша страна не таковая, мы сами должны позаботиться о своей безопасности. У нас сейчас другого выхода нет! 

АДРЕС СБОРА ПОМОЩИ: пер НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Список необходимого для артиллеристов в сообщении выше ( 453).

----------


## porsvet

Пограничники первыми встречают агрессора. Они - герои! Им бы еще современное техническое обеспечение и зимнюю форму... А отваги хватит на всех!
Согласны?
Начало уже положено! На счету проекта "Пограничный спецназ" уже собрано 8% от необходимой суммы! Но всего лишь 8% от ста. А сколько между этими процентами тревожных дней, сколько здоровья и жизней! 
Понимаю, все устали. Устали от тревожных новостей, устали от изнуряющего ожидания... Но, друзья, ждать - трудно, очень трудно. Действовать намного легче!
Давайте действовать! Расскажите об этом проекте друзьям, разместите посты в соцсетях и на форумах. Хотите помочь непосредственно - действуйте!

http://www.narodniy.org.ua/special-forces-border/

----------


## Rini

Сегодня проинспектировали, насколько надежно охраняются границы нашей любимой Одессы. 

Рассказ Марины из Фейсбука: 
"Со стороны моря ни один объект не остается незамеченным, наблюдение ведется как техническими средствами, так и визуально. Сам наблюдательный пункт подготовлен к потенциальным «неприятностям». Но остается нерабочим один из важных атрибутов береговой охраны – прожектор. В условиях ухудшившейся видимости – очень важный!* Нужен аккумулятор,* не обязательно новый, но рабочий. Хотя бы один, хотя в идеале – два. Второй пока кое-как тянет.
И уже на выходе «совершенно случайно» (а по правде – ПО ПРИВЫЧКЕ) пощупала качество камуфляжа, в котором на "прибрежном зимнем ветерке" несут службу ребята… Мало того, что непромокаемостью «и не пахнет», так еще и из ЗИМНЕГО в комплекте только меховой воротничок, утеплителя практически нет! Поговорила с начальником –* необходимо минимум три комплекта ЗИМНЕГО непродуваемого и непромокаемого камуфляжа!* Речь уже не идет о персональном обмундировании, теплые *костюмы будут носить поочередно заступающие на вахту.* Размеры универсальные – 52-й р. – 2 шт., 54-й р. – 1 шт.
Попрощаться вышел Самый Младший Пограничник по кличке……. Моторола."

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Фотоотчет о передаче морпехам продуктов. Фото сделал Слава. Большое спасибо!
По поводу авто. Посмотрите, на чем приехали моряки. На Урале! И как на нем передвигаться в зоне боевых действий?! Очччень неплохая мишень...
Поэтому - "Морской автомобиль". Продолжаем собирать на него деньги. Сами видите, он очень нужен! Так же само, как продукты и зимняя экипировка. Это просто вопрос выживания!

     

АДРЕС СБОРА ПОМОЩИ: пер НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

----------


## BUSZ

Як повідомив Посол України в Канаді Вадим Пристайко, літак з першою партією вантажу військової допомоги, наданої Урядом Канади, вилетів в Україну.

Вчора Міністр оборони Канади Р.Ніколсон оголосив про рішення Уряду країни надати Україні військову допомогу на загальну суму 11 млн. доларів. США (12 млн. дол.Канади).

Літак Королівських Повітряних Сил Збройних Сил Канади прибуде до аеропорту "Бориспіль" 28 листопада. Посол України Вадим Пристайко супроводжує партію вантажу до Києва.

До уваги ЗМІ! - акредитація: http://bit.ly/1FuOb8F (4 світлини)

https://www.facebook.com/UkraineMFA?hc_location=timeline

Речь, в частности, идет о тактических системах связи, оборудовании для обезвреживания взрывчатых веществ, медицинских аптечках и приборах ночного видения, говорится в сообщении, распространенном канадским военным ведомством в среду, 26 ноября.

Кроме того, *украинская армия получит зимнее обмундирование для 30 тысяч военнослужащих.* Общая сумма поставок составит 11 миллионов долларов.

Первая партия будет перевезена канадскими ВВС и, по данным телеканала CBC, должна прибыть к месту назначения уже в пятницу, 28 ноября. Остальные поставки будут осуществлены морским транспортом к началу 2015 года.
http://news.bigmir.net/ukraine/86150...enie-na-11-mln

----------


## Rini

Добрый день!
Получили +600 грн. наличкой. Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890
Спасибо большое за помощь!
Напоминаю, что нам необходимо закупить для подопечных камуфляж, зимнюю обувь, дождевики. 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры* в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо Владимиру, который вчера передал для наших подопечных одежду, перчатки и, кроме того, 200 гр.
А Елена принесла целый ящик, в котором бытовая химия, салфетки, носки. Спасибо Вам, Елена.

А сегодня поступили деньги на автомобиль для наших морпехов - 200$. Большое спасибо Лиане!

 

Да,BUSZ, все в курсе канадской помощи нашим военным. Но предыдущая помощь на 5млн. долл. никак не отразилась на наших подопечных. Об этом свидетельствуют, в том числе, и фото, которые мы выкладываем. Эти фото - наш отчет перед общественностью и искажать факты нам нет смысла. Все достаточно легко проверить. 
А насчет канадской помощи предыдущей я задала вопрос в сети ( кто видел и кому досталась). Вы знаете, ни один волонтер еще не откликнулся. Если такой найдется, обязательно расскажу!


Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## porsvet

Оставшиеся 600 кг продовольствия от ГО АвтоМайдан ( те, что в бус не поместились). Будем их распределять между нашими подопечными!

 

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

----------


## porsvet

"В одесском Доме офицеров открылась фотовыставка ко Дню Вооруженных Сил Украины. Экспозиция из 26 снимков представляет «послекрымский» период жизни ВМС."
Крымские моряки уже обживаются в нашем городе. На выставке представлены работы, сделанные самими моряками:начальником пресс-центра командования украинских ВМС Олегом Чубуком, старшим офицером пресс-центра Олегом Чалыком и заместителем командира фрегата «Гетман Сагайдачный» Владимиром Мамедовым.

Приходите на выставку. Поддержите наших защитников!

http://novostnik.com.ua/novosti/odessa-oficery-vms-vystavili-snimki-poslekrymskogo-perioda-foto/

----------


## Rini

Получили наличкой +500 грн.
Спасибо большое!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=599458890

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Только что на карточку еще +100 грн. Сумма в отчете. 
Низкий вам поклон, Роман! 
Будем обувать наших ребят!
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Liasha



----------


## porsvet

Друзья! Наш проект "Прикордонний спецназ" действует! На странице проекта можно увидеть что и в каком количестве необходимо, сколько денег уже собрано. Видно, какие позиции уже закрыты. У нас - наколенники и налокотники. Расскажите о проекте друзьям, или поддержите проект материально.
http://www.narodniy.org.ua/special-forces-border/

----------


## porsvet

Друзья, для экипажа "Смелы" нужны стиральная машинка и принтер. У кого есть , чем поделиться? Откликнитесь!

АДРЕС СБОРА ПОМОЩИ: пер НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

----------


## Rini

Получили наличкой +100 грн.
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793
Спасибо большое каждому, кто оказывает помощь нашим военным. 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна) 
*
*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:*
Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rini

+500 грн. наличкой. Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793 
Виктория Евгеньевна, спасибо огромное! Можно считать, что одного бойца вы обули! 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

+100 грн. на карточку Татьяны. Огромная Вам благодарность!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793
Обратите внимание, что с началом нового месяца отчетность ведется уже на новой странице - "Декабрь".

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

От нашего постоянного помощника, который просит себя не называть, получили сегодня наличкой +3000 грн. Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793
Спасибо огромное за постоянную поддержку!

Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры в Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Вчера Андрей принес для наших подопечных два спальника маскировочную сетку. Большое спасибо, Андрей!

----------


## porsvet

А сегодня - 40 комплектов термобелья. И это опять наш Андрей! 
Огромное, огромное спасибо!!!
А еще 50$ от Лианы. Большое спасибо, Лиана!

 


АДРЕС СБОРА ПОМОЩИ: пер НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## porsvet

Наш спецотдел пограничников на боевом посту! Выполняет задания на передовой. А на дворе до -20-ти! А там снег и темень с четырех часов! А как насчет зимнего обмундирования и камуфляжа? А как насчет приборов ночного видения?! 
Согласны, что проект "Прикордонний спецназ" необходим? Поддержите проект!

http://www.narodniy.org.ua/special-forces-border/

----------


## Rini

Сегодня супружеская пара принесла теплую одежду, носки, мед, сахар, крупы. 
Спасибо большое Ольге и ее супругу! 

Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

*С огромным удовольствием поздравляем КАЖДОГО из вас с Днем волонтера!
Без вас наша работа была бы просто не возможна. Каждая пара носков, каждая банка сгущенки или несколько гривен - это тоже ваш волонтерский вклад в помощь армии. И с такой поддержкой, как вы, наша армия обязательно победит! 
Низкий поклон всем-всем-всем, кто по мере своих сил поддерживает украинских воинов! *

----------


## porsvet

Праздник праздником, а день сегодня рабочий. 
Спасибо,Александр, за конфеты для наших бойцов. Поверьте, сладости тоже очень важны для них!
Спасибо, Владимир, за 200 гр! "Делай добро и бросай его в море!"
Отправили все, что было в офисе, береговой артиллерии.
У нас теперь куча места для продуктов, вещей, стиральных машин и принтеров (для экипажа "Смелы" - напоминаем). Ждем вас, друзья-волонтеры! Все, кто помогает армии и добровольцам - волонтеры!
С праздником, вас, соратники!!!

----------


## porsvet

Теперь о главном, праздничном!
Сегодня - в нашей мэрии вместе с региональным представителем ООН Олдрихом Андрисеком.
Без комментариев...

----------


## Rini

На карточку поступило +500 грн.
Отличный, просто замечательный подарок нашим ребятам к сегодняшнему празднику! Спасибо огромное!
Мы как раз ждем новую партию зимней обуви, которую нужно будет оплатить. Так что это очень своевременная помощь! 
Еще раз огромное спасибо!
Как всегда сумма отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793
Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры *в Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Также можно помочь и финансово.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Сегодня мы закупили три комплекта *зимнего камуфляжа* для пограничников, которые несут службу на берегу моря и первыми встречают не только изменения в обстановке, но и "приветы погоды". Комплекты будут нести "тройную" нагрузку, в том смысле, что ими *будут пользоваться все три смены* (поносил - дай следующему). Мы пошли на это по договоренности с командованием, ведь все прекрасно понимают, что ограничение в средствах приводит к необходимости режима строгой экономии... 
Заказано еще 20 пар *зимних берц* для наших пограничников, находящихся далеко от Одессы. 
*Продолжаем сбор теплых вещей, белья, толстых и тонких носков* (стирка их в полевых условиях стала невозможной), *продуктов длительного хранения* (сухое и сгущенное молоко, консервы, продукты быстрого приготовления "Мивина" и аналоги и др.), *вкусностей, витаминных смесей, сигарет.* 
Практически закончились те *лекарства,* что мы отвезли ребятам в середине ноября (огромное спасибо Далие Северин, которая в прошлый раз пополнила запасы лекарств и мы не тратили на это деньги).
Ребята очень просят *молотый кофе* (на посту в зимнее время незаменим) и *термосы на 0,7-1 л.*
На сегодняшний день по-прежнему не закрыт вопрос зимнего обмундирования. 
*Просим помочь  материально в закупке 48 комплектов* (в первую очередь, крайне необходимо!!!).
Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Помочь финансово можно перечислением средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*
Мы перевели 50 евро, которые у нас были, = 1000 грн. Эта сумма внесена в отчет за 6 декабря в графе "наличка в руки". Весь финансовый отчет поступлений и расходов здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793
Сейчас выставляем фото сегодняшней закупки. Позже будут фотографии на бойцах по месту службы.

----------


## imported_VVV

есть бинокль военный полевой (от деда достался), нужен?

----------


## Rini

> есть бинокль военный полевой (от деда достался), нужен?


 Такие вещи сейчас очень нужны!!! Спасибо! Как и когда забрать?
Стучусь к вам в личку

----------


## porsvet

Ты иди и твёрдым будь, как камень,
Пусть огни рассвета далеки.
Честь отцов, их заревое знамя —
Лучшее наследье — сбереги.
По земле пройди дорогой боя,
Так, как должно, — из конца в конец.
Пусть не разлучается с тобою
Лишь победа. Помни: ты — боец.

1941. Давид Каневський (1916 -1944р)

----------


## porsvet

Сегодня не только день Вооруженных Сил Украины!
Сегодня ДЕНЬ СВЯЗИСТА!!!
Получили мааааааленькую посылочку в 76 кг.
Там:
1. 59 радиостанций BOAFENG;
2. 20 автомобильных антенн;
3. 3 сканера;
4. 7 антенн для сканеров.
Ну и еще много всяких полезных штучек.
А вчера пришло поздравление с Днем волонтера, получили посылку с 28 автомобильными зарядками для радиостанций!!!!
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО нашим друзьям из-за рубежа за предоставленную помощь.
Многое из этого уже завтра уедет по назначению!
СЛАВА УКРАИНЕ!!!

 


АДРЕС СБОРА ПОМОЩИ: пер НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## porsvet

Друзья, прочтите и посмотрите это интервью. Вот ответ, почему мы бьемся во все двери и просим у вас помощи!http://podrobnosti.ua/criminal/2014/12/07/1006353.html

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны поступило +100 грн. Огромная вам благодарность!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793
Напоминаю реквизиты: 

*ГРИВНЕНВЫЙ СЧЕТ:*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

*ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:*
Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## Rini

Поступило +500 грн.
Ангелина, низкий Вам поклон!
Сумма в отчете.

ГРИВНЕВЫЙ СЧЕТ:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Обещанное продолжение отчета. Наши мальчики сегодня несли службу в новом обмундировании, чем ОЧЕНЬ ДОВОЛЬНЫ !!!
Осталось осчастливить остальных нуждающихся в зимней форме... По нашим скромным подсчетам необходимо около 30 тыс. грн (курс доллара упорно ползет вверх, сегодня это сумма 28800 грн.). После оплаты зимних берц средств почти не осталось, просим помощи в утеплении пограничников!
Помочь финансово можно перечислением средств на карту

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

6 декабря на карточку были перечислены деньги с семеркой в конце, на автомобиль для морпехов - 507 гр. Большое спасибо! 
А сегодня Андрей принес 24 пары перчаток для наших подопечных! 
Огромное спасибо, Андрей!

----------


## Rini

Пока идет сбор необходимого для нашего подшефного подразделения пограничников, наша Марина работает над еще одним вопросом. 

С Фейсбука Марины:

Вопрос помощи мирным жителям востока Украины, пострадавшим от военных действий. Не секрет, что в близлежащим к линии фронта городах скопилось большое количество беженцев, успевшим вывезти только самое ценное – детей, документы и пару сумок вещей. Их дома разрушены или под прицелом неадекватов, возвращение невозможно, а куда деваться дальше – непонятно… Пока было тепло, люди жили под любой крышей, ночевали в автомобилях и сараях. Еще в сентябре найти жилье, к примеру, в Мариуполе, было практически невозможно (занималась этим лично). В Артемовске беженцы жили по 3-4 семьи в однокомнатной квартире, если везло… Вопросы питания и одежды вообще решались с огромными усилиями… Еще тогда мне удалось помочь детской больнице в оккупированной Горловке – памперсы, детское питание, лекарства и кое-какие продукты питания доставлялись местными жителями на «кравчучках» козьими тропами, о которых знали не все… Уже тогда у меня не возникло вопросов, что это за дети, на чьей стороне их родители… Волновало одно – дети умирают от того безобразия, которое сотворили властьимущие с обеих сторон!
С наступлением зимы проблемы только усугубились – друзья прислали несколько фотографий, от которых стало жутко! Люди с июля живут в бомбоубежищах, это теперь их единственное жилье и укрытие… На улицу выходят нечасто и ненадолго, потому что… да просто НЕ В ЧЕМ !!! Почему не уезжают НА БОЛЬШУЮ ЗЕМЛЮ – да по той же причине… Нет средств, нет одежды и обуви, некуда и не к кому… Как известно, больше всего страшит неизвестность…
Посоветовавшись с друзьями, решили помочь беженцам теплыми вещами. Проверенная подруга с Донбасса предоставила список городов, наиболее нуждающихся в помощи, первым в списке был Донецк. Сначала планировали отправить помощь на территорию Украины, так как переправлять тюки с вещами через линию фронта мягко говоря проблематично. Но потом выяснилось, что одна из фирм продолжает доставку почтовых отправлений в Донецк. Мы собрали первую, пробную партию курток, свитеров, брюк, обуви, переложили их мягкими игрушками для деток (всего 60 кг) и отправили, перекрестившись… Вчера пришел отчет о получении груза, с эмоциями и благодарностями!!! В тот же день вещи были распределены согласно потребностям и адресно развезены нуждающимся!
Предвижу скептическую ухмылку на лицах некоторых читающих эти строки – мол, сепарам помогаете? А кто скажет, где наш, а где не наш? Или в Одессе, прежде чем вручить помощь, просят заполнить анкету с соответствующими вопросами? Или проверяют на детекторе лжи? Людям плохо, невыносимо, они находятся на грани жизни и смерти… Без нашей помощи может случиться НЕПОПРАВИМОЕ! Ведь ненавистью не победить ненависть, только доброта спасет Мир!
Если прочитав эти строки, вы захотите присоединиться к помощи (а мы и дальше будет отсылать необходимое), обращайтесь! Нужна любая теплая верхняя одежда, особенно детская (любых размеров), обувь, шапки, шарфы, свитера, штаны, белье нательное, постельное. Скоро Новый год, если у вас есть чем порадовать детишек Донбасса, просмотрите свои мягкие игрушки, машинки, куколки – у них ничего нет!!! Обыкновенные леденцы тоже будут для них лучшим новогодним подарком.
Хочу сразу предупредить – фотоотчетов в привычном значении этого слова не будет. Мальчик в нашей курточке или девочка с мишкой останутся за кадром… Думаю, не нужно объяснять, почему…
Заранее благодарна всем, кто поймет нас, простит их и протянет руку помощи!
Так как мы первый раз отправили посылку, сбор вещей производился по нескольким адресам и только перед отправкой свезли все в одно место. Поэтому по всем вопросам предоставления помощи обращайтесь в личку, будем забирать или договариваться в каждом конкретном случае.
На фото – жители Донецка вышли на прогулку; процесс упаковки вещей у меня дома; игрушки для первой посылки; три пакета вещей прибыли в Донецк и рассортированы.

----------


## Rini

Большое спасибо Виталию за умопомрачительный бинокль "Беркут" и компас для пограничников, чай, кофе и консервы!!! А еще за емкости для воды! А еще за зимнюю одежду и обувь для жителей востока Украины. Отдельно хочу поблагодарить нашего постоянного помощника Олега за оперативную перевозку подарков!!!
Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Помочь финансово можно перечислением средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": *4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## manvit

Это ваших морпехов провожали в воскресенье?

----------


## porsvet

> Это ваших морпехов провожали в воскресенье?


 Да! Это наши морпехи.

----------


## porsvet

Кроме сбора средств для помощи нашим военным, мы еще и отстаиваем наш флот в Одессе.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byPT0hCwcZs&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVTmOL-UuP4&feature=share&list=UUS7g49TiDIa5RGdf_-u5oKQ&index=5
Вот наша страничка в ФБ:https://www.facebook.com/groups/volunteer100mnf/
Посмотрите!

----------


## Долгорукий

> Почему все давят на жалость, а где людям брать столько денег на всякие помощи только на форуме сколько тем: помощь военным которые собираются в зону АТО, помощь военным в зоне АТО, помощь раненым, помощь беженцам и это не считая помощи детям больным, погорельцам и т.д. Может проще собрать группу и собрать им денег на оружие кто поедет в Киев к генералам, министрам и все кто занимается АТО и начнем им делать физические замечания.


 А вас уважаемый *kewka*никто не заставляет помогать...Не желаете, не помогайте, а только пока сломаешь нашу систему, а она постепенно поддаётся, думаете легко так раз и полностью обеспечили бойца(23 года разваливали, а тут за пол-года полностью одеть, обуть и т.д) ... А с голой жо...й извините там трудно, трудно было осенью и летом (убивали немножко), а сейчас ещё и холод+артобстрелы. Так подумайте себе на минуточку каково пацанам выполнять свои обязанности в том что родина одела, организм и так работает на износ, а тут ещё море побочных факторов, от которых один плюс-ТРУПЫ до весны сохранятся. Практика показала, что для полноценного и качественного выполнения боевой задачи боец должен быть одет на 7 тыс евро (экипировка, защита, провизия и т.д.) А наш боец: камуфляж-250 грн, берцы 200 грн, бушлат 300 грн, шапка 100 грн, бельё 80+80, носки 20 +20 грн, ремень  120 грн. И того 1170 грн. .......??? В чём боец виноват, что он выполняет свой воинский долг, а сверху генералы обворовывают его?
А ребятам волонтерам честь и хвала, если б не они то потерь среди нас было бы намного больше. И не давят они на жалость.... Спасибо им, что они плывут с нами в одной лодке, многие при доставке помощи пропадают там в зоне АТО, но не сдаются, потому что это называется милосердие и если оно имеется не у всех, так пусть торгуют телефонами и пополняют ряды диванных войск.  Если вы не понимаете волонтера, то не мешайте ему в этом будет ваша помощь! Это я вам говорю, человек, который благодаря помощи волонтёров  подразделение которого  провело каникулы в зоне АТО с минимальными потерями.

----------


## Долгорукий

Эти люди и есть Украина, это им Слава!!!

----------


## Rini

> А ребятам волонтерам честь и хвала, если б не они то потерь среди нас было бы намного больше. И не давят они на жалость.... Спасибо им, что они плывут с нами в одной лодке, многие при доставке помощи пропадают там в зоне АТО, но не сдаются, потому что это называется милосердие и если оно имеется не у всех, так пусть торгуют телефонами и пополняют ряды диванных войск.  Если вы не понимаете волонтера, то не мешайте ему в этом будет ваша помощь! Это я вам говорю, человек, который благодаря помощи волонтёров  подразделение которого  провело каникулы в зоне АТО с минимальными потерями.


 Спасибо Вам за поддержку и за то, что рисковали жизнью ради нашей страны. СПАСИБО!

----------


## porsvet

> Эти люди и есть Украина, это им Слава!!!


 Волонтеры - те, кто считает помощь Стране и Армии - своим долгом. В этом нет подвига. Это просто совесть. А Вам и вашим сослуживцам, которые стояли со смертью лицом к лицу, вам - Слава!
С уважением, волонтеры.

----------


## Rini

Наши пограничники вчера вернулись в Одессу! После непродолжительного отпуска и сборов - снова на защиту наших рубежей (как-то язык не поворачивается назвать границей то, что еще совсем недавно было просто куском нашей земли). С одной стороны, у нас появилась короткая передышка, а с другой - потребностей стало еще больше. Почему - напишем чуть позже. Зимнее обмундирование за несколько недель не появится, если мы не закупим, обувь тоже. Продолжаем сбор средств на эти статьи расхода. Запасаемся консервами, чаем, кофе, другими продуктами длительного хранения, сигаретами.
Остальные потребности напишем чуть позже, когда ребята хоть немного отойдут от почти трехмесячного несения службы...
Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Помочь финансово можно перечислением средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Получили бритвенные станки и средства гигиены. 
Спасибо большое, Надежда Юрьевна ))))

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Помочь финансово можно перечислением средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Сегодня - насыщенный рабочий день!
Во-первых, наш Андрей, которого мы уже записали в штатные помощники нашей армии, принес 10 балаклав, пару термобелья и три маскировочных костюма.
Огромное спасибо, Андрей! Вас нужно поднимать на флаг!

Во-вторых, два ящика ( не менее 50 кг!) САЛА! Незаменимый продукт в холод на передовой. Его принес к нам в офис Сергей. Сало свежее, отдали на засолку.
Огромная благодарность и Вам, Сергей!

----------


## porsvet

Передали нашим пограничникам - спецназовцам 30 станций.
Средств связи у них не было вообще.
Видели реакцию детей на игрушки под елкой? Вот - у наших пограничников Новый Год! 
Передавали огромное-огромное спасибо нашим друзьям из-за рубежа!



АДРЕС СБОРА ПОМОЩИ: пер НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## Rini

Вчера по необходимости были в одесском госпитале для пограничников. Заходили в те палаты, где лежат АТОшники, поговорили. Очень хорошие, достойные ребята. И все же как непросто с ними общаться. Стыдно перед ними: мы здесь спокойно живем, едим, спим, а они уже такое пережили... Неловко перед ними: боишься сказать какое-то неосторожное слово, задеть их чувства, разбередить рану... Страшно за них: многие из них чувствуют, что государство их бросило. И только благодаря волонтерам бойцы понимают, что кто-то их в этой стране ценит. 
Должна сказать, что у тех волонтеров, которые постоянно заботятся о раненых в госпиталях, - просто адский труд. В первую очередь - психологически. Найти подход к каждому раненому, разговорить их, заставить их поделиться чувствами, убедить их рассказать о своих проблемах и потребностях.... Такое сможет далеко не каждый человек. Мне впечатлений даже от одного вечера хватит надолго... Хочется очень поблагодарить волонтеров, которые занимаются этим изо дня в день, живут болью этих ребят. И еще хочется сделать максимум возможного для того, чтобы ребята как можно реже попадали в госпиталь. Конечно, мы не сможем их уберечь от пуль, но можем одеть, обуть, экипировать, обеспечить медпрепаратами, индивидуальными аптечками. Это в наших силах. И это тоже помогает сохранить им здоровье и жизнь. И мы будем благодарны всем, кто нам в этом поможет. Спасибо!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Помочь финансово можно перечислением средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*
*
ВАЛЮТНЫЙ СЧЕТ:*
Uvarova Maryna,
Account: 26250000646885,
Bank: JSB «UKRGAZBANK», Kiev, Ukraine, 1, Yerevanskaya St. SWIFT: UGASUAUK.
Account bank of beneficiary: 899579957.
Correspondent bank: J.P.Morgan Chase Bank, New York, 270 Park Avenue, New York, NY, 10017 USA, New York. SWIFT: CHASUS33.

----------


## porsvet

Сегодня на карточку поступили 200 гр. Большое спасибо!
А еще наш Андрей принес маскировочные сетки. Завтра выложим фото. Он заходит к нам регулярно, как ходит на работу! Огромная благодарность, Андрей!

АДРЕС СБОРА ПОМОЩИ: пер НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## Rini

Поступило на карточку +500 грн.АННА, СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ!!!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Внимание! Требуется помощь!
Наших ребят, которые только-только вернулись из Крыма, разместили в казармах вот в таких условиях. Они спят на голых кроватях, буквально на решетках. Если кто-то из них сам смог раздобыть матрас, - тому повезло. Дорогие одесситы, быть может, у кого-то дома найдутся ненужные матрасы и одеяла? 
Приносите по адресу:* ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Будем благодарны за помощь!
 
Помочь финансово можно перечислением средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

И есть еще одна техническая просьба. 
Для того, чтобы привести в порядок автомобили, которые честно отслужили погранцам в Крыму и продолжают служить в Одессе, необходимо:
- комплект зимней резины 195/70-R15C (для Тойоты Хайс);
- набор фильтров;
- набор тормозных накладок для Форд-Транзит 2007 г.в.;
- канистру масла (7 л) "Dynamic" 10W40.
Если есть возможность - помогите нашим ребятам, пожалуйста!

Приносите по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## porsvet

Сбор средств на нужды спецотдела продолжается! Собрано уже 9%. Проект на сегодняшний день поддержали 20 человек. Поддержите и вы, друзья! 
Просим помощи в распространении информации!
Проект "ПРИКОРДОННИЙ СПЕЦНАЗ".

АДРЕС СБОРА ПОМОЩИ: пер НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

----------


## Rini

В связи с открытием с понедельника офиса-склада на ул.Ланжероновской просим помочь с минимальной мебелью для работы - стол, стулья (4-5), стеллажи или шкаф. Состояние - рабочее.
Пока продолжаем работать по-старому. Собираем наших пограничников на Восток, утепляем, обуваем, готовим средства гигиены, продукты длительного хранения, сигареты, витамины и др. 
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу:* ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Помочь финансово можно перечислением средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Настоящий военный бинокль и отличный компас, которые нам передал Виталий, уже в надежных руках профессионалов. 
Ребята, получив в руки такие подарки, в течение нескольких минут говорили только одно слово: "Круто... Круто! Круто... Вот это круто!!!!"
В общем, знатоки оценили по достоинству. Так что еще раз спасибо большое Виталию. 

Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.* У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Очень просим помочь с комплектом резины на авто пограничников! Можно б/у с нормальным протектором. 
Или, возможно, кто-то может купить? Вот, например, здесь есть по приемлемой цене: http://odessa.od.olx.ua/obyavlenie/l...tml#80f21c7d3e Нужно как минимум на два задних колеса. Если вы готовы помочь, отзовитесь, пожалуйста!

Телефон (096) 263-24-88

----------


## porsvet

Наш проект " ПРИКОРДОННИЙ СПЕЦНАЗ" в рамках Народного Проекта "Всеукраинского центра волонтеров" набирает обороты! Нас поддержали на сегодняшний день 22 человека! В этом и ваша заслуга, друзья! Поддержите наших пограничников, делитесь информацией в сетях! Если хотите поддержать проект материально, все реквизиты, собранная сумма и отчеты пот расходу средств есть на странице проекта. 

А все, кто считает своим долгом оказать помощь нашим военным, могут обратиться к нам в офис.

АДРЕС СБОРА ПОМОЩИ: пер НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## Rini

Недолго отдыхали наши пограничники, с понедельника все они возвращаются к несению службы. Закончилась и наша «передышка» (если можно так назвать события последней недели). На сегодняшний день необходимо *одеть и обуть* тех, у кого обмундирование пришло в негодность, собрать ребятам в дорогу *продукты* первой необходимости и быстрого приготовления (неизвестно, что ждет их на местах и ждет ли вообще):
- «Мивина» вермишель и пюре, супчики;
- сухое и сгущенное молоко, кофе, чай;
- консервы мясные, рыбные, овощные. 
Опять нужны:
- одноразовые глубокие тарелки;
- средства гигиены;
- салфетки обычные и влажные (лучше детские, с антибактерицидной пропиткой);
- мыло туалетное и хозяйственное.
Также нужны:
- тонкие и теплые носки; 
- войлочные стельки:
- нижнее (носки, футболки) и термо-белье;
- лекарства от простуды и кашля (фармацитрон, фервекс, колдрекс, мукалтин, бромгексин, фарингосепт и др.). 
И постоянно требуются *конфетки, печеньки и сигареты!*!! Очень удобны президентские леденцы «с крестиком» (эвкалипт с ментолом) – совмещают функции сладостей с лекартсвом от кашля!
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Ура! Мы выполнили поставленную задачу! АВТОМОБИЛЬ - У МОРПЕХОВ!!!
Выбирали автомобиль все хором. Нам помогали наши соратники-волонтеры из Тернополя. Они же и пригнали авто в Одессу. Но не просто так! А как люди хозяйственные, решили загрузить автомобиль продуктами и вещами в помощь морпехам. Под самую крышу!!! Зачем пустую машину гнать?!
И тушенка, и сгущенка, и сухие борщи с макаронами. Там и шапки, и теплое белье и остальное... МНОГО!
Морпехи очень рады (говорят, не поверили, пока не увидели своими глазами). Мы рады не меньше, как для себя купили!
Огромная благодарность нашим тернополянам: Антону Думському, Игорю Васильеву(ГО ВО Автомайдан Тернопіль), Тарасу Герману ( Об'єднання громадських організацій "Ядро") за их неоценимую помощь!
Сегодня наши морпехи уже забрали автомобиль со всем грузом в АТО. Итак, знакомьтесь, Ленд Ровер - "Морской автомобиль"!

----------


## Rini

Сегодня наша красавица с позывным Инкогнито передала для пограничников большой пакет продуктов, лекарств, сигарет и $100 на покупку колес для Ласточки "Тойоты-Хайс"! Спасибо!!! А колеса мы найдем, назло негодяям, выставляющим в и-нете одну цену (кстати, проверяла - до сих пор цена старая), а по телефонному звонку называющим в полтора раза дороже!!!
Сумма в 100 у.е. - в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу:* ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Сегодня очень приветливая девушка Вера принесла два мешка одежды для переселенцев, а для военных - 50 у.е.
Огромное Вам Спасибо за это, Верочка!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Получили сигареты, изюм, курагу, зубную пасту и 1000 грн. от нашего постоянного помощника, который предпочитает анонимность.
Спасибо Вам большое!

Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793

----------


## Rini

И еще одна наша уже постоянная помощница Ольга принесла кофе, чай и лимоны. Учитывая, что нам сегодня уже принесли сухофрукты, мы решили все это совместить, добавить имбирь и мед, сделать полезную витаминную смесь. О проделанной работе отчитаемся чуть позже ))))

Кроме того, Ольга передала маленькую елочку, чтобы поднять ребятам настроение и создать ощущение праздника. В блиндажах и окопах хорошее настроение крайне необходимо!


Напоминаю, что мы с новыми силами начинаем сбор вещей и продуктов для наших подопечных, которые совсем скоро снова уходят на границу. И отдохнуть-то толком не успели ((((  
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

С субботу на карточку поступило 120 гр. Извините, что запоздали с информацией. Большое спасибо!

Сегодня у нас опять был Андрей. Его пора записать в почетные доноры нашей армии! Он принес еще две зимние маскировочные сетки и 15(!) маскхалатов. 
Андрей, не устаем повторять, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!



Адрес сбора помощи: пер. НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## porsvet

Друзья, есть проблема! Кто может починить генератор ГАБ-0,5-0/230, 1986 г.в. Мастера, откликнитесь! Заранее спасибо.



Адрес: пер. НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

----------


## Rini

Еще вчера мы считали, что у нас есть время до следующей недели, а сегодня узнали, что оно истекло вчера. Отпуск закончился еще раньше, наши пограничники уже на месте службы... Мы не успели даже собрать что-либо на дорогу хлопцам!!! Что делать, будем догонять! В ближайшие дни обнародуем список самого необходимого в новых условиях. Пока остается все то же - продукты длительного хранения и быстрого приготовления, сигареты, витамины, вкусности, лекарства, теплое белье.
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Скоро НОВЫЙ ГОД! И Дед Мороз зовет на праздник детей! 
"НОВОГОДНИЙ ПЕРЕПОЛОХ" в театре Музыкальной Комедии намечается на 23 декабря и 2 января. Принимать непосредственное участие в переполохе будут 120 детей военных моряков и 60 маленьких пограничников. 
Огромная благодарность Marina Izosimv за 180 билетов на новогодние утренники для детей наших подопечных!

 

Если хотите присоединиться к поздравлениям, еще есть время это сделать!

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

----------


## porsvet

Завтра День Святого Николая! День добра, любви и подарков! 
Грузинская диаспора в Одессе решила поделиться радостью этого светлого Дня с нами! Акция началась у памятника Дюку и разъехалась по всей Одессе. Подарки от Святого Николая многодетным семьям бойцов спецотдела пограничников вручили наши грузинские друзья во главе с вице-консулом Грузии Ираклием Абесадзе. 
Огромная благодарность Ираклию Абесадзе, Шорене Гегешидзе, руководителю Грузинского культурно-образовательного центра "Иверия", и всему братскому народу Грузии!

----------


## porsvet

Сегодня у наших пограничников двойной праздник. Кроме подарков от наших грузинских братьев они получили и подарок музыкальный. 
Для них сегодня пел Олег Скрипка!
Певец приехал в часть с гитарой, пел и тепло общался с бойцами.

----------


## porsvet

Сегодня мы получили еще 120 билетов на детские представления "Новогодний переполох". Большое спасибо Marina Izosimv !
84 из них мы передали в штаб. Остальные - для детей военных моряков из экипажей кораблей.
Всех с праздником!

----------


## Rini

Сегодня закупили 2 колеса для нашей Ласточки "Тойота-Хайс". Но это только половина радости! А еще два колеса нам купил и помог с доставкой Pavel Vovk!!! Спасибо огромное всем, кто обул нашу трудяжку в зимнюю резину! Так сказать, в авто-берцы... Сегодня же резину отдадим "на переобувку", позже выставим фотографию "в новой обуви"!
В нашу финансовую таблицу внесен расход - 1500 грн. (за два колеса): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793 
Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо Харьков! Сегодня харьковчанин Валентин перечислил в помощь нашим подопечным 2000 гр. 
Все таки наша страна едина! СЛАВА УКРАИНЕ!

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## Rini

Приобрели 4 пары сапог для бойцов, отличная обувка, с теплым вкладышем внутри. Спасибо Сергею - подвез обувь прямо к дому, да еще и посчитал нам цену ниже оптовой! Сказал - "Чем могу!" - и уехал! Итого расход сегодня 4 х 300 = 1200 грн. (чек будет чуть позже, просто забыли забрать).

Отчет о расходах здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Сигареты, которые нам передали пару дней назад, уже выглядят несколько иначе))))
На этот раз в наши послания мы решили добавить поздравления с зимними праздниками. В конце концов, уже пора.
 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу:* ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Поступления на карточку Татьяны +60 грн. 
Спасибо огромное, Александр!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

К нам в гости сегодня зашли наши давние знакомые - Инна и ее сынишка Саша. Как всегда, они пришли не с пустыми руками: принесли 12 пар перчаток, кофе, мед, целый пакет "Мивины". В общем, благодаря их подаркам можно напоить, накормить и согреть наших бойцов. Инна, спасибо большое! Были рады снова Вас видеть!

Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово:*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Сегодня поступили на карточку 60 гр. Большое спасибо!

Скоро Новый Год! А подарки морпехам?! 
А лучший подарок для них - анти грязевая зимняя резина для Ленд Ровера. 215/75 R16, 4 штуки.
Давайте сделаем нашим морпехам подарок!

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## Rini

Сегодня вырвались в новый офис! Нужны часа два времени, пару ведер и швабр (напрокат!) и 3-4 пары рук привести все это в приличное после выезда "КиевСтара" состояние. Мебели нет, конечно, никакой, нужны 2 письменных стола и штук 5-6 стульев, пару шкафов (а лучше стеллажей). Если у кого-то есть ненужная мебель этого типа (даже временно ненужная), будем счастливы такой помощи! Это - самое необходимое!
И за работу!!! Сегодня на Ланжероновской одна женщина по имени Валя передала для пограничников три новогодних подарочка! Сфотографируем завтра, фотик к тому времени уже разрядился.
Продолжаем взывать к вашей душевности и изобретательности в составлении небольших подарочков для бойцов! Что не успеем развезти до Нового года - вручим к Рождеству! 
Пока офис на Ланжероновской не оборудован, *сбор помощи продолжается по адресу ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово:
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

В нашей команде уже 27 человек! 27 человек оказали посильную помощь нашим подопечным - спецподразделению пограничников. Последний взнос сегодня в 15.51 - 
52 300 гр! 
Не знаем от кого. Но - ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! 

На странице "Прикордонний спецназ" видна статистика денежных поступлений и список того, что необходимо военным.

----------


## porsvet

Друзья! У кого есть детки? Наши военные очень ждут детские поздравления с Новым Годом. Это не менее важно, чем боеприпасы и экипировка. Пусть ваши дети, внуки, племянники, их одноклассники и друзья нарисуют открытку или напишут письмо. Детям - занятие, а бойцам - минус пару шрамов на сердце...

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

----------


## Rini

Спасибо, порадовали с самого утра! Наш замечательный аноним сегодня принес:
1. +1000 грн. наличкой. Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=688308793
2. Три баночки меда! В зимнее время - очень нужный продукт.
3. Кипятильник, а еще - па-бам! - автоматический цифровой компрессор для измерения давления шин. Отличное дополнение к зимней резине, которую мы купили для машины погранцов. Ребята будут в восторге.
В общем, еще раз ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!


В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Утро все-таки отличное!
Анна Николаевна принесла конфеты и сгущенку, а также передала 100 грн. от своей дочери Натальи (сумма в отчете).
Низкий Вам поклон!

Думаю, что общими усилиями нам все же удастся "подсластить" бойцам Новый год, который они встретят на боевом посту.

----------


## Rini

Ольга присоединилась к сбору сладостей!
Принесла конфеты, а еще - влажные салфетки.
Спасибо большое за постоянную помощь и поддержку!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ С РОЖДЕСТВОМ ВСЕХ ХРИСТИАН КАТОЛИЧЕСКОГО ОБРЯДА!
Поздравляем всех наших друзей из Америки, Канады, Германии и других стран. Мира, любви и счастья вам!
Большое спасибо друзьям из Америки, Ларисе и Сергею, за перевод в 100$ в поддержку наших военных.

----------


## porsvet

Наше авто в действии!
Отработка приемов при силовом захвате машины.
Сегодня.
Наши морпехи тренируются!

----------


## porsvet

Тернопольские активисты везли помощь бойцам 28-й под Волноваху. Решили "по дороге" заскочить к нашим морпехам в Мариуполь и поделиться, чем могут (" А как к ребятам не заехать?!").
Спасибо Антону Думскому, Игорю Васильеву, Тарасу Герману и всем нашим Тернопольским друзьям!
Слава Украине!
Первое фото - Мариуполь, второе - Новотроицкое. Вот так...

----------


## Rini

Несмотря на сегодняшнее бездорожье в Одессе, наша Ласточка доползла на Ланжероновскую за новой резиной, датчиком давления в шинах и сапогами для пограничников. Спасибо огромное всем, кто помог нам все это собрать и купить. Низкий поклон каждому!
   
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88.*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Огромное спасибо Светлане и Павлу за "подслащивание" жизни наших пограничников! Уж подсластили, так подсластили! 6-литровая баклажка сгущенного молока (Первомайского!!!) и коробочка леденцов 3,300 кг (без ГМО!!!). И бережно упакованная иконка...-24-88.
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00. Телефон: (096) 263-24-88*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

ВНИМАНИЕ!
Дорогие одесситы! В ближайшие несколько дней офис на ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 работать не будет. 
Если вы хотите что-то передать для военных, звоните по телефону *(050) 687-63-48, Марина.* Или же по телефону *(096) 263-24-88, Ирина.*
Мы договоримся о встрече в удобное время и в удобном для вас месте. 
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Несмотря ни на что продолжаем отчитываться о своей работе. 
Обещанный отчет о приготовлении витаминных смесей. Курага, изюм, инжир, грецкие орехи, лимон с кожурой и мед. Чистое здоровье! Если нет возможности или времени приготовить самим иммунитет для наших подопечных-пограничников, приносите ингридиенты, а техника, тара и работа - наши!!!
В Одессе помощь можно приносить *с 4 января* по адресу: ул. *Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00.* А пока звоните по телефону (096) 263-24-88. Договоримся о встрече!
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Вот и заканчивается 2014 год… Год тяжелый, настоящий год Лошади. В этом году многое изменилось в нашей жизни. Произошла переоценка приоритетов и жизненных ценностей. Одни люди пришли в нашу жизнь, другие (увы!!!) ушли, третьих мы отодвинули в сторону и забыли… Но те, с которыми мы остались – надолго, а может навсегда! Хочу поблагодарить всех тех, кто помогал нам ПОМОГАТЬ нашим военным, пограничникам, вынужденным переселенцам и поднять с ними виртуальный символический бокал шампанского!!! Наступающий 2015-й будет ничуть не легче нынешнего, но мы кое-чему научены, кое-чем закалены и главное – есть Команда! Желаем всем членам этой Команды железной выдержки, непоколебимости в наших целях и НЕОТВРАТИМОЙ ПОБЕДЫ Добра над Злом!!!
С Новым годом!!!

----------


## porsvet

С НОВИМ РОКОМ!!! ГОЛОВНЕ, ПОЗБАВИТИСЯ В ЦЕЙ РІК ВІД СУМНІВУ, БЕЗДІЯЛЬНОСТІ І БОЯГУЗТВА. ЗБЕРЕГТИ ВІРУ, ДРУЗІВ І КРАЇНУ!

----------


## porsvet

Благодаря Народному Проекту Всеукраинского центра волонтеров у наших пограничников теперь есть два тепловизора! Из-за непогоды малость задержались. Будет подарок на Рождество!
http://www.peoplesproject.com/special-forces-border/

----------


## porsvet

На карточку Сергея 29 декабря поступило 50 гр. Большое спасибо!
Друзья, самое время поздравить наших подопечных с Рождеством ( мягко намекаем...)

----------


## porsvet

"В Україні формується нова армія".
Сюжет о наших подопечных - спецподразделении пограничников и интервью с командиром подразделения "С" Вадимом Фасолей.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKjaaW2GLP4

----------


## porsvet

Большое спасибо за 250 гр., которые пришли сегодня на карточку! Кто-то не забывает о наших подопечных и в новогодние праздники.

Адрес сбора помощи: пер. НЕЧИПУРЕНКО, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Финансовый отчет.

----------


## porsvet

Мир і щастя вашій хаті,
щоб були ви всі багаті,
колядочка щоб лунала
і кутя Вам смакувала.
Пампушки були рум’яні,
ну, і Ви не дуже п’яні!
Вітаємо вас, господарі,
Із Різдвом Христовим!
Щоб вам щастя квітло
Вінком калиновим,
Щоб над вашим домом
Слава панувала,
А під мирним дахом-
Любов розквітала!!!

----------


## Rini

Помимо постоянной помощи военным одесситы приносят нам и то, что может пригодиться переселенцам. И вот, накануне Рождества Христова, мы подготовили еще 40 кг гуманитарной помощи. Собраны и отправлены на Мариуполь очередные мешки с теплыми вещами, игрушками, сладостями для детей, лишенных своих домов, имущества, нормальных условий проживания. 
Сбор помощи переселенцам продолжается. По-прежнему нужны теплые вещи, куртки, комбинезоны, обувь. Леденцы, печенье, мягкие игрушки, краски, карандаши - все это делает детей хоть немного счастливее...
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе *(050-687-6348)* и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Большое спасибо Nata Pranzhu за пригласительные билеты для детей наших подопечных! Даже родители с удовольствием провели время, а дети еще долго не хотели уходить из зала и фотографировались с действующими лицами замечательного спектакля! Компании "Конти" и "Садочок" приготовили сладко-витаминные подарки! У детей был настоящий праздник, в то время, как их отцы несут службу на границах Украины... Но об этом чуть позже...

----------


## Rini

Продолжение следует... Пока детки веселятся на новогоднем утреннике на Морвокзале, из отцы оберегают наши границы от вероятных посягательств врага. Специфика несения службы наших ребят заключается в том, что у них нет привычных блок-постов с крышей над головой, минимальными удобствами и возможностью согреться. Патрулирование ведется на УАЗиках. В чистом поле розетку не отыщешь и костер не разведешь.
Теперь о самих пограничниках. Всем волонтерам знакома фраза "У нас все есть, нам ничего не надо!" Для выяснения подробностей пришлось провести разъяснительную работу с майором, командиром подразделения. Приведена статистика заболеваний и количество попавших в госпиталь на операционный стол с язвой желудка, обострившейся от постоянного использования сухих пайков и отсутствия горячей пищи!
Поэтому на сегодняшний день возникла острая необходимость в *термосах* - 2-литровый с обычным горлышком (для чая) и 1-литровый с широким (для еды). На три наряда необходимо *по три термоса.*
К термосам нужны * одноразовые ГЛУБОКИЕ тарелки* (500-600 мл) и* стаканчики.* Для профилактики простудных заболеваний очень полезны *сухие ягодные чаи (особенно малина), имбирь (свежий), лимоны.*
Очень нужно в такие морозы помочь нашим мальчикам продержаться!
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры* в Одессе (050-687-6348)* и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## porsvet

Простите за молчание, друзья. Но ситуация последние несколько недель складывалась критическая. Думаю, все вы знаете о планах перевода флота в Николаев. А, по сути, сокращении флота и переформировании его во флотилию. Означает это - защиты наших портов нет! Одесса, Южный, Ильичевск легко блокируются противником. Торговые суда без прикрытия.Бизнес одесситов, получающих груз морем, останавливается. Порты прекращают свою работу. Нападай, бесчинствуй!  Морские пограничники ловят браконьеров, но не воюют с российским военным флотом. У них нет для этого соответствующего оружия!
Время шло на дни. Мы создали комитет по восстановлению и развитию ВМС Украины.https://www.facebook.com/groups/BMC.ua/. Подключили авторитетных военных экспертов и журналистов. К нам присоединилась единственная в Украине телерадиокомпания ВМС "Бриз" (которую преследовали и заставили выехать из Крыма зеленые человечки. И сейчас "Бриз" базируется в Одессе)https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008195912885&fref=ts Написали и обнародовали письмо на имя президентаhttp://www.blackseanews.net/read/93194, выступали на телевидении (Время Сергея Братчука на Медиа Информ). Нас активно поддержали крымские моряки. Против перевода выступили и ветераны флотаhttp://www.blackseanews.net/read/93194.
Результат - вчерашнее заявление министра обороны: флот остается в Одессеhttp://ru.krymr.com/content/article/26783566.html. Сегодня намечена пресс конференция нашего комитета в Киеве. Опубликуем позже.
Победа! Но это - пока. Пока мы держим руку на пульсе (лучше на горле) нашего правительства, генштаба, наших "слуг народа" и контролируем их. 
Вывод - не молчать! Иметь смелость высказать свое мнение по поводу всего происходящего в нашей стране. Мы должны это делать. Мы должны это делать вместе. Мы с вами - Народ Украины!

----------


## porsvet

И Вот подарок к Рождеству! Огромная благодарность нашим американским друзьям -волонтерам!!!
Отдельное спасибо за осциллограф и открытку!
И спасибо за 150 гр, которые поступили на карточку Александра.

 

*Адрес сбора помощи*: *пер. Нечипуренко*, *14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.*

ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр). 
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей).

Счет для переводов в долларах США из-за рубежа:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

Сводная таблица потребностей.
Отчет о финансах.

----------


## Rini

Вчера к нам зашел наш постоянный помощник - и в этом визите было прекрасно ВСЁ. 
Во-первых, он как всегда пришел не с пустыми руками, а с теплой одеждой для военных. 
Во-вторых, эта одежда - украинского производства. Так что поддерживаем нашего производителя.
В-третьих, даже пакет был не простым, а с надписью "Все буде добре". Конечно, будет! С такой поддержкой - обязательно!
  
Напоминаю, что в числе потребностей появился один важный пункт:* нужны термосы (пищевые и обычные).*
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## porsvet

43 зимних куртки и 2 тепловизора получили наши подопечные, спецотдел "С" пограничной службы! Вот так действует "Народный проект "Прикордонний спецназ". Огромная благодарность Всеукраинскому Центру Волонтеров! В проекте нас уже поддержало 32 человека, собрано 21%.
http://www.peoplesproject.com/special-forces-border/

----------


## Rini

Сегодня закрыли самую срочную потребность пограничников - термоса. Проверку и "обкатку" провели ! Очень удобные, универсального использования (можно под еду, можно под питье), металлическая колба, термоизолирующая крышка из двух частей. В ближайшие дни передадим ребятам, добавив кое-что из еды, вкусняшек, теплых вещей. Не хватает одноразовой посуды (кто может, помогите - необходимо 400-500 глубоких тарелок 500-600 мл и столько же стаканчиков).
Погода последних дней (резкое таяние большого количества снега) подкидывает очередные испытания иммунитету бойцов, витаминные смеси, варенья из ягод, профилактические чаи "Колдрекс" и др. очень помогут поддержать наших ребят в боеспособном состоянии.
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*
 
Сегодняшние расходы внесены в нашу таблицу: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2124233586

----------


## Rini

Вручили пограничникам термосы и сухое молоко. 
Но по-прежнему необходимы одноразовая посуда (400-500 глубоких тарелок 500-600 мл и столько же стаканчиков), чай, кофе, витаминные смеси и чаи.
Также необходимы теплые свитера, гамаши или рейтузы, носки, тонкое и теплое нижнее белье.
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе *(050-687-6348)* и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

Спасибо Анне Николаевне и Наталье за переданные 100 грн и чай.
Сумма внесена в отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2124233586
Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## BUSZ

http://comments.ua/politics/504103-mi-sovershili-bespretsedentniy.html

----------


## porsvet

Простите за молчание. Приняли груз из Канады. Проконтролировал разгрузку. Теперь считаем!
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=336300129910112&set=vb.100005903832560&type=2&theater

----------


## Rini

Большое спасибо нашему постоянному спасителю и помощнику - сегодня он обеспечил наших пограничников одноразовыми тарелками и стаканчиками. Порадовал с самого утра))) А следом за ним пришла супружеская пара, которая тоже помогает не первый раз. Спасибо им за это! Тоже принесли тарелки со стаканчиками,  а еще - ягодные чаи и лимоны. Завтра передадим все это нашим пограничникам. Кстати, сегодня было очень приятно от ребят услышать по телефону поздравление с праздником и благодарность за термосы. Бойцы очень довольны. Горячие еда и питье в холодной, сырой машине - вот что такое СЧАСТЬЕ 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе *(050-687-6348)* и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

Вчера докупили для бойцов форму и свитер. Необходимо будет еще купить тактические перчатки ребятам.
Расходы в таблице https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2124233586

У нас появились новые подопечные - все уже в зоне АТО и на подконтрольных Украине границах с оккупантами. Мы были шокированы тем, что до сих пор к ним приезжали только "случайные" волонтеры!!! Их потребности выставим чуть позже! Очень просим помочь ребятам - они там уже почти 4 месяца!
*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

Приезжали пограничники – за одноразовой посудой, чаем, лимонами. Разговорились. Пара правильных вопросов – и картина стала ясна! Святая наивность – что ребята дежурят определенное время, а потом меняются и попадают в более-менее человеческие условия, где можно помыть руки, растянуться на матрасе и выбраться из пары-тройки курток и свитеров! Все оказалось правильно, кроме СРОКА – поездки длятся зачастую по неделе-две! И все это время лишь изредка на горизонте появляется цивилизация в лице магазинчика, где можно ЗА СВОИ ДЕНЬГИ пополнить запасы еды и питья.
Поэтому уходили ребята с пятью пакетами консервов, кофе, «Мивины», конфет и печенья, меда, сигарет и др. Туда же приложились влажные салфетки и мыло. Жалко, не нашлось *средства для мытья посуды* – ребята попросили три (на три мобильных поста) 5-литровых баклажки недорогого средства (на 7-м км порядка 35 грн.). А еще ОЧЕНЬ нужны *три казана примерно на 5 л* (кухня у пограничников тоже мобильная – дрова в посадке, спички в кармане…).
Продолжаем собирать *продукты питания* – чай, кофе растворимый и молотый, «Мивина» (вермишель, супы, пюре), консервы мясные, рыбные, овощные, мед, орехи, сухофрукты, макароны, крупы и другие продукты длительного хранения. Всегда встречаются радостной детской улыбкой печеньки и шоколадки! Всегда нужны сигареты с фильтром.
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу:* ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны поступило +200 грн. Спасибо Сергею! 
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2124233586

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).

----------


## Rini

Прислали фотографии наши подопечные, которым мы покупали форму и дутики с резиновыми «калошиками».  Хлопцы очень довольны, за последние три недели (как раз столько дутики «в работе») не было случаев простудных заболеваний (ноги в сухости и тепле).
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

Сегодня нам принесли:
- средства гигиены (мыло, бритвенные станки, влажные салфетки);
- средство для мытья посуды (целая канистра);
- сладости: конфеты, халва, повидло, сгущенка, сушки;
- продукты: лимоны, чай, кофе, быстрорастворимые супы;
- одежда и обувь.
Спасибо вам огромное за помощь и за то, что так быстро откликнулись на призыв! Уже с завтрашнего дня будем передавать все нашим подопечным! СПАСИБО!

Напоминаю, в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры в *Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

Отчет о финансовых поступлениях на карточку Татьяны.
22 января +48 грн. (терминал на проспекте Добровольского).
23 января +500 грн. (от Анны Т.)
Полный финансовый отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2124233586
Низкий поклон всем, кто помогает! 

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК":
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

После утренних новостей мы, конечно же, позвонили в Мариуполь и выяснили, что всего за полчаса до обстрела восточных окраин города наши подопечные, которым мы совсем недавно отправили посылку, были перекинуты оттуда в пригород! Иначе, как "Бог миловал!", не называют это... Особенно если принять во внимание количество жертв и просто пострадавших от вражеских провокаций...
В посылке ребятам отправили, кроме формы и армейских джемперов, теплые перчатки, немного сладких радостей, мыло и сигареты, а также детские рисунки и письма.
Храни ребят и дальше, Господи!!!

----------


## manvit

Слава богу есть хорошие новости за эти дни возвращайтесь живыми!!!

----------


## Rini

И еще хорошие новости сегодняшнего дня. 
Рассказывает наша Марина на Фейсбуке:

"Утренний звонок. Здравствуйте, а вы - волонтер? А можете подъехать забрать пироги - мы ночью напекли - для раненых из госпиталя? А мы еще мандаринчиков купили... Объяснять что-то и перенаправлять некогда! Еду, конечно...

Утренний звонок завершился знакомством с девушкой Юлией, художницей, умницей, кулинарочкой и просто интересным добрым человечком! Четыре аппетитных ароматных пирога и 3 кг мандарин завезены в госпиталь и переданы куратору отделения для дальнейшего распространения! На прощание Юлия попросила еще что-нибудь купить для бойцов, которым мы помогаем и передала 100 грн. Суммы приходов и трат - в отчете https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2124233586

Напоминаю, в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)"*

----------


## Rini

Девчата из соседней темки о помощи раненым (http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2269954&page=655) уже отчитались:
Пишет Lilu2010 (куратор абдоминального и офтальмологического отделений госпиталя). В теме это сообщение №13097:

"Позвонила мне Марина, привезли с Юлечкой мандарин (много!) и Юля испекла 4 кекса! для ребят. Мариночка, Юля, спасибо огромное. кексы все раздала ребятам, обещали до завтра все съесть."

В общем, волонтеры активно помогают друг другу. И это замечательно! Только сообща мы преодолеем эти ужасы войны. 
спасибо КАЖДОМУ, кто помогает и поддерживает наших героев-воинов!!!!

----------


## Rini

Поступления на карточку Татьяны:
25.01 +50 грн. от Юлии
26.01 +60 грн. от Александра.
Полный отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2124233586

Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ каждому из Вас!

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)"

----------


## Rini

Получили сегодня от одессита Руслана очередную помощь. Спасибо большое за постоянную поддержку!
 
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)"*

----------


## Rus

Правда, что Приват теперь берет комиссию с переводов на карточки? Прошлый раз перечислял (когда собирали на автомобиль) - вроде не было комиссии, а в эту субботу перечислял на 3 карточки - с двух сняли по 2%, с третьей - вообще 2.49%.

----------


## Rini

Поступления на карточку Татьяны +402 грн. от Андрея К. Спасибо большое за помощь!
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2124233586

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)"

----------


## Rini

> Правда, что Приват теперь берет комиссию с переводов на карточки? Прошлый раз перечислял (когда собирали на автомобиль) - вроде не было комиссии, а в эту субботу перечислял на 3 карточки - с двух сняли по 2%, с третьей - вообще 2.49%.


 К сожалению, пока не могу ничего сказать. Постараемся разобраться. В любом случае спасибо Вам за постоянную помощь!

----------


## Rini

А вот и очередная партия витаминов для бойцов! Мед, лимоны, имбирь. В такую погоду, там, где из продуктов - только "сухофрукты", такие витаминные смеси необходимы не меньше, чем теплая одежда и непромокаемая обувь!
Ждем следующей партии меда, лимонов, кураги, изюма, инжира, орехов, имбиря.
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)"*

----------


## Rini

И вновь наша неутомимая Инкогнито! Мало того, что она постоянно радует наших мальчиков всякими вкусняшками и полезностями, помогает финансово! Уже вся ее семья (ну почти!) участвует в процессе. Мама поит кофе с печеньем, брат помогает подвезти тяжеленные сумки...
В сумках - куча всяких печенек, конфеток, халва, "Мивина" и супчики, консервы, чай, фрукты... Кое-что из этого предназначено для раненых в госпитале, завтра завезем.
А еще - $100 для закупки необходимого пограничникам!
Огромное спасибо Большой Дружной Патриотической Семье!!!
Сумма в $100 внесена в отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2124233586

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)"

----------


## Rini

И еще один мини-отчет за сегодня,
Наша регулярная спасательница Юлия обеспечила наших пограничников моющим средством. И приуркасила их невеселые будни блоком сигарет. Спасибо огромное, Юлечка!
По-прежнему нужна одноразовая посуда (глубокие тарелки 500-600 мл), теплые вещи (гамаши, термобелье, носки), продукты длительного хранения и витаминные смеси (или ингредиенты), вкусняшки и сигареты!
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Одессе (050-687-6348)* и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)"*

----------


## Rini

У наших подопечных наконец выдалась свободная минутка и обстановка, чтобы сфотографироваться на фоне Мариуполя и прислать нам "отчетную" фотографию. Орлы! Очень благодарили за посылку, которую мы им отправили на днях (с камуфляжем, теплой одеждой, продуктами).
Одели мы ребят на деньги, которые вы нам присылаете. Спасибо!
Напоминаю, что в Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)"*

----------


## porsvet

У наших связистов ВМС есть УАЗик! Оформили все документы, передали. Ждем фото.
Но, друзья, нам попрежнему нужна ваша помощь. Простите за долгое молчание. Было много работы с гумманитаркой из Канады. Завтра предоставим отчет с фото, видео, ссылками.

Телефон для контактов: (098) 814-08-31.

Счет для переводов в гривне:
ПРИВАТ БАНК: 5168 7556 0015 1225 (Шишигин Александр).

Счет для переводов в долларах США:
5168 7572 5043 7441 (Bida Vadim)
PRIVATBANK : DNEPROPETROVSK, UKRAINE for ODESSA BRANCH
S.W.I.F.T. PBAN UA 2X
Intermediary Bank : J.P. MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK
S.W.I.F.T. CHASUS33
Adress of the intermediary Bank: BROOKLYN, N.Y., 11245, USA,
4 CHASE METROTECH CENTER 7 TH FLOOR
Correspondent account 001-1-000080
UA133052990005168757249808546

----------


## Rini

Второй день подряд "радует" проливным дождем именно в то время, когда нужно перемещаться по городу! Вчерашний день был посвящен сбору тары для витаминных смесей, которые мы готовим для бойцов - нашлось достаточно много патриотически настроенных хозяюшек, которые поделились с нами банками. Сегодня ездили за подарком от Елены - консервацией для ребят. Отдельное спасибо нашему постоянному помощнику Олегу за транспортные и погрузочно-разгрузочные работы, а также кулечек с продуктами для бойцов!!!
Всем огромное спасибо! Непогода не может остановить нас!
 
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры* в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)"*

----------


## porsvet

Итак, друзья, чем мы занимались крайние три недели.
1. Проблемы логистики. За доставку контейнеров из порта на склады фирма "Пласке" (договор с МО) запросила 380 тыс.гр. Наши сказали "чего-чего?!!!" и нашли перевозчика за 70 тыс ( из волонтерских денег). Сэкономили государству 380. Спасибо? Не тут-то было! Фирме это не понравилось. В результате - саботаж, тягомотина с оформлением документов. Итог - перекрыли своими машинами выезд с порта всем! Милиция, ГАИ... Вообщем - все как положено. Со скрипом проблему решили машины пошли на склады.
 
2. Контейнера с канадской гуманитаркой прибывали на склады ЮВН. Родные пломбы фотографировали вместе с номером контейнера, снимали. Пломбы и фото - в посольство Канады для отчета. Доставка контейнеров длилась трое суток непрерывно - днем и ночью. И сразу все - на склады. Волонтеры дежурили посменно. Ответственные - круглосуточно! Разгрузили. Поспали 2 часа. Кто в ближайшем доме, кто в машине. И дальше. Работать "на полном автомате" нам не привыкать. Разгрузили. Все опечатали своими пломбами. Без нас военные не то что вскрывать склады, смотреть на гуманитарку права не имеют. Вот такие у нас полномочия от МО. 
   

И так 42 контейнера.

3. Пересчет... Зашли на склад - а там короба 165-175гк. в четыре этажа (это форма - куртки отдельно, штаны отдельно).
 
 Испугались... и начали считать, вручную. До посинения. Короб - 80 курток. Сорок раз присел, сорок раз нагнулся. Хороший фитнес! А на следующий день снимаешь крепатуру на брюках - 120 шт.

----------


## porsvet

Продолжение, друзья.
Коробки с берцами - отдельная история. Коробки по 8, 6 и 5 штук. Надо было посчитать, разложить по виду коробок и рассортировать по размерам. Хорошо наши волонтеры в домино поиграли!
  

4. Затем пришли накладные из ГШ. Сразу! Аврал! Даем план по валу! Не пересчитано? Ну и что! Не сбились, как бы кто этого ни хотел. Выдавали с колес. В пункте назначения встречали местные активисты. Еще раз считали. На 4000 комплектов - одни лишние брюки. Их переслали назад почтой. Вот такой контроль, малята!
Пример: отчет волонтеров Николаева о приеме формы.http://inshe.tv/society/2015-01-24/12586/
А вот Киев.https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=753255751416789&set=vb.100001971123024&type=2&theater 
Новый способ транспортировки коробов до склада (фура поломалась)


5. Заявки волонтеров для АТО. 3000 комплектов! Цитата волонтера из "Волонтерской сотни ВМС Украина -Крым" и группы "Мы с армией"
"А мы буквально зубами выгрызаем у ГШ и МО канадскую форму для передовой! С канадцами было согласовано - 30% гуманитарки на передовую, 70% - на 4-ю волну мобилизации. Затем 30% уменьшились до 10%. А сегодня на одесском тыловом складе нас вообще пытались "кинуть" - с 11 утра до 6 вечера руководство в/ч отказывалось предоставить копии всех отгрузочных документов, одновременно пригнав фуры и назначив ночную отгрузку 11000 комплектов канадского обмундирования. Если бы эти комплекты ушли со склада, то на передовую уже ничего не оставалось! Мы эту отгрузку заблокировали! Поднимаем волну!"
Отбили! Собрали. 3000 уйдут в АТО!

  

А позавчера пришли еще 6 контейнеров... Работа продолжается!

----------


## manvit

Молодцы !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rini

Мы уже сообщали о новом подразделении, которое взяли под свою опеку. Сегодня наконец можем немного рассказать о нем и потребностях бойцов. 
Всего у нас 33+10+3=*46 новеньких.* Это все наши одесситы, находящиеся в зоне АТО и выполняющие специальные задания. Поэтому потребности у них отличаются и ассортиментом, и качеством. Часть потребностей мы уже закрыли, над остальными начинаем работать.
Бойцам подразделения необходима *демисезонная форма и берцы.* 
Троим ребятам, у которых этот вопрос стоял наиболее остро (вообще остались без формы!) мы купили и переслали к месту несения службы камуфляж, теплые свитера и немного вкусняшек.
Подразделение включает маневренную спецгруппу, у которой специфические потребности – *костюмы, берцы, рюкзаки, тактические очки, медицинские средства.* Расходы на одного бойца составляют порядка 12000 грн. Мы сначала были слегка шокированы суммой, но потом посмотрели, как работают ребята, и поняли, что каждый из них способны сохранить жизни десяткам других солдат! Это асы и экономить на обмундировании просто преступно! Поэтому мы будем прилагать все усилия, чтобы обеспечить ребят необходимым!
Остальные 33 богатыря нуждаются в первую очередь в форме и берцах. Проживают ребята в заброшенном бараке, где вместо окон – старые одеяла, а воду приходится привозить из ближайшего населенного пункта. И это под периодическими обстрелами! Понятно, что в таких условиях ребятам нужно побольше *трусов, футболок, носков (стирка невозможна!!!).* Как обычно, питаются бойцы всухомятку, иногда есть возможность развести костер и вскипятить воду. Необходимо хотя бы *два походных казана на 5 л,* лучше с треногами, *продукты быстрого приготовления (супчики, пюре, вермишель), кофе (лучше мелкомолотый, натуральный).* Продолжаем делать *витаминные смеси* – в конце зимы авитаминоз особенно жесток! Ну и конечно – незаменимые* сигареты!*
И еще один, пожалуй самый острый вопрос! Ребятам* ОЧЕНЬ нужны лекарства и средства при ранениях!* Несколько «Целоксов» у нас, благодаря нашему небезразличному помощнику, есть, но нужно гораздо больше! В идеале конечно, каждый боец должен обладать настоящей *боевой аптечкой,* но срочно нужны *кровеостанавливающие средства, жгуты CAT, бандажи, противовоспалительные и профилактические средства, обезболивающие в шприцах-ампулах* (пользоваться умеют!!!).
Просим вашей помощи в обеспечении бойцов необходимым! Они сейчас находятся в одной из самых горячих точек!
Желающим купить ребятам форму и остальное предоставим точную информацию и место, где можно купить.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры* в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

----------


## Rini

Сегодня познакомились с Вадимом, который передал нам помощь: теплые вещи, носки, шоколад и деньги. Потом выяснилось, что все это было собрано при участии болгарской общины. Низкий Вам поклон!
+500 грн. занесены в наш отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1904635257
Напоминаю, что мы начали работу с новыми подопечными и в ближайшее время предстоят большие расходы, так что надеемся на помощь. *
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

----------


## Rini

Сотрудничество с нашими новыми помощниками из болгарской общины продолжилось буквально на следующий день!
Сегодня Вадим принес фрукты и сладости для военных из госпиталя, а нам передал для подопечных 400 грн. Иными словами, пришел, порадовал и ушел)))
Спасибо!!!
Сумма внесена в отчет: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1904635257


Наша карточка *"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

----------


## Rini

Провели очередной «допрос с пристрастием» нескольких наших новых подопечных, которые еще два дня будут находиться в кратковременном «отпуске». Подразделение работает тремя небольшими группами, в разных районах востока Украины. С трудом себе представляем пока, как мы будем до них добираться, но ПРИДУМАЕМ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!! Условия работы подразумевают нахождение в достаточно неподвижном состоянии по 5-6 часов. Выданный со склада камуфляж разлазится (причем не по швам!) уже через две недели. Обувь пропускает воду и сырость уже при первой вылазке на нашу зимнюю слякоть! Нужно обеспечить бойцов качественным обмундированием! Ведь от качественной работы разведки зависят не только успехи на фронте, а и безопасность в тылу!!! 
Ребята просят ТОЛЬКО *непромокающие обувь и камуфляж,* хотя судя по «переговорам» живут, питаются и работают они просто в спартанских условиях (далеко от населенных пунктов с невозможностью частого посещения магазинов и др.). Кухня – печка-буржуйка и набор закопченных кастрюлек, основное назначение которых – вскипятить воду, чтобы залить какой-либо «сухопродукт». Электричество – только для аппаратуры от генератора (слава богу, есть!). Ни о какой стирке и речи идти не может!
Несколько дней назад две группы (под Мариуполем и в Луганской области) попали под обстрел, пострадало только имущество, ребят прислали «в отпуск» в штаб и на склад. Склад практически пустой, поэтому единственная надежда – на нас с вами! Есть всего два дня, чтобы собрать ребятам в дорогу самое необходимое – хотя бы *по паре пар теплого «исподнего», носки, трусы, футболки, термо- и х/б белье.* 
ОЧЕНЬ нужно штук 50 пакетиков *жаропонижающего* – «Фармацитрон», «Фервекс», горячие чаи «Колдрекс». Продукты быстрого приготовления – *хлопья овсяные, гречаные, ячменные и др., «Мивина» пюре, вермишель, супы, Консервы рыбные и мясные, печенье галетное* (с хлебом тоже перебои) и «к чаю». Крайне востребован *кофе* натуральный мелкого помола (запаривать в кружке).
Нужны *термокружки* (20 штук) не меньше 0,5 л, *одноразовая посуда* (тарелки 500-600 мл) (постоянная потребность),* влажные салфетки* (очень удобны «Детские», с антибактериальной пропиткой, по 72 шт./уп.), *жидкое мыло для рук.*
Это все нужно собрать как можно быстрее – ребята на линии фронта очень нуждаются в этом и ждут возвращения своих сослуживцев И НЕ С ПУСТЫМИ РУКАМИ (увы, от штаба они мало чего дождутся).
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны поступило +498 грн. 
Спасибо большое за помощь!!!!  :smileflag: 
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1904635257
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры *в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске,* которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

Огромное спасибо нашей неутомимой помощнице N за оперативный ответ на нашу просьбу о помощи! Тяжеленный пакет с продуктами и 1000 грн. на потребности военных! 
Расходы - пластиковые крышки для банок с витаминными смесями.
Также сегодня Виталий нам передал чаи и баночки для смесей. СПАСИБО!
Поступления и расходы за сегодняшний день внесены в таблицу: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1904635257

----------


## Rini

Обстановка на востоке Украины накаляется. Третьи сутки нет связи с подразделением из Луганской области. Под Мариуполем тоже не сладко. 
Наши подопечные, подразделение спецназа, столкнулись с острой потребностью в приборе ночного видения. Поэтому начинаем СРОЧНЫЙ сбор средств вот на такой ПНВ, оптимальный по цене и характеристикам!  
Начальная сумма на ПНВ уже есть (люди готовы внести свой вклад в хорошее дело), но нужны еще средства. Очень. Будем рады любой помощи.
На фотографии - наша ЭЛИТА перед боевым походом. Увы, даже спецподразделения, к сожалению, ходят кто в чем. Так что будем приводить их в тот вид, которого достойна наша армия!

Помочь в сборе средств можно перечислением на карту (гривна) *"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)* или наличными средствами по адресу *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488) или ул. Ланжероновская, 3* (предварительно позвонив по тел. 050-687-6348).
Заранее благодарны всем, кто захочет помочь уберечь жизни бойцов!

----------


## Rini

Обращение к рукодельницам!!! Нужно пошить обыкновенные мешочки для отправки бойцам сухариков! Целлофановые пакеты не выдерживают. Материал - хлопок, лен, пойдут остатки от шитья, главное, чтобы размеры кусочков были 180х250 мм. Машинка подойдет любая прямострочная! На первое время ткань и нитки есть! Нужны только руки И ЖЕЛАНИЕ! Авторские мешочки, с подписями и пожеланиями, приветствуются!
Встреча с "умелыми ручками" на Ланжероновской, 3 или по договоренности (тел. 050-687-6348)

----------


## Rini

После обстрела наших позиций пострадало не только личное имущество бойцов, главное пришла в негодность часть техники! Список необходимого можно посмотреть здесь: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k2wyHbOErzXyZxP-E7I89MaYazdpQ8gre_SynNOEx1c/edit
Список будет меняться, так как все еще не вышла на связь самая отдаленная группа. В первую очередь ребята просят помочь восстановить технику, остальное - потом!
Просим помочь с оборудованием и запчастями для подразделения, как материально, так и консультацией!
Помочь в сборе средств можно перечислением на карту (гривна) "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна) или наличными средствами по адресу ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488) или ул. Ланжероновская, 3 (предварительно позвонив по тел. 050-687-6348).

----------


## Mator

Вот такая есть интересная инфа. Может кому пригодится
http://censor.net.ua/news/322435/vol...lya_ukrainskih

----------


## Rini

Ну, до тепловизоров мы еще не дошли. Они стоят в несколько раз дороже. Нам бы ПНВ с хорошей дальностью купить - уже было бы замечательно. Ребята ходят на спецоперации, а не просто стоят на блок-постах. Им это жизненно необходимо. Надеемся, что одесситы помогут собрать нужную сумму. Очень надеемся.

----------


## Rini

SOS!!! В конце недели отправляем посылку нашим подопечным. Срочно нужны такие технические средства:
1. Коаксиальный кабель F690 75 Ом - 25 м
2. Коаксиальный кабель RG58 50 Ом - 25 м
3. Кабель витая пара UTP - 100 м
4. F-коннектор для кабеля F690 - 10 шт.
5. F-коннектор для кабеля RG58 - 10 шт.
6. Аудио переходник с miniDIN-8 (папа) на miniJack 3,5 (мама) - 5 шт.
7. Аудио переходник с Jack 6.3 (папа) на miniJack 3,5 (мама) - 5 шт.
8. Аудио разъем miniJack 3,5 (папа) - 6 шт.
9. Разъем RJ 45 - 20 шт.
10. Разъем N типа (папа) для коаксиального кабеля - 5 шт.
11. Звуковая карта с интерфейсом PCI (драйвер под ХР) - 1 шт.
12. Компьютер стационарный на базе 2-х ядерного процессора с тактовой частотой 3.0 Ггц, оперативная память 2 Гб - 1 шт.
13. Монитор 19 дюймов - 1 шт.
14. Клавиатура - 1 шт.
15. Мышь компьютерная -1 шт.
16. Наушники полузакрытого/закрытого типа - 3 шт.
17. Паяльник 40 Вт - 1шт.
В свое время специалисты подразделения своими действиями способствовали благополучному возвращению в наш порт "Гетьмана Сагайдачного". И сейчас от действий ребят зависит безопасность и успех наших военных! Теперь наша очередь помочь ребятам!!!
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

Наши постоянные помощницы Анна Николаевна и дочь Наталья передали 200 грн. на покупку прибор ночного видения.
Спасибо большое! Вы первые, кто откликнулся на этот призыв.
Напоминаю, что нам ОЧЕНЬ нужно купить прибор ночного видения для спецподразделения. 
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1904635257
* "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

Ольга и ее муж передали кофе и печенье. Очень вовремя! Мы в конце недели отправляем очередную посылку на Восток. Сладости бойцы оценят!
Спасибо за постоянную поддержку!

----------


## Rini

Сегодня наконец-то вышло на связь спецподразделение, которое сейчас находится в районе Мариуполя. Бойцы были в числе тех, кто вчера участвовал наступлении. К счастью, среди наших подопечных все живы-здоровы. Бог миловал. А вот у других подразделений есть потери 
Будем пополнять запасы ребят по медицине. Благо, как раз сегодня именно для этого подразделения нам из Киева передали кровеостанавливающие жгуты (спасибо за помощь Андрею!). Отправим также имеющиеся запасы Целокса и Квиклота. 
Но бойцы очень просят прибор ночного видения. Для этого нужно еще приблизительно 750 долларов. Так что важна любая ваша помощь!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

и еще... Может, у кого-то найдется флаг Одессы? Бойцы попросили. Украинские мы сами шьем, обеспечим. А вот одесского у нас нет ((((

----------


## Rini

Большое спасибо магазину К206 за безвозмездно переданные для наших подопечных детали и инструмент!
Напомню - список необходимого здесь.
Помочь в сборе средств можно перечислением на карту (гривна) "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна) или наличными средствами по адресу ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488) или ул. Ланжероновская, 3 (предварительно позвонив по тел. 050-687-6348).

----------


## Rini

Как вы думаете, после практически полного уничтожения лагеря военных в результате обстрела - что в первую очередь попросят ребята? Правильно - запчасти и инструмент для восстановления техники и связи! И это несмотря на то, что от кухни остались одни воспоминания! На первое время нужны:
1. Электроплитка 2-конфорочная - 1 шт (специфика не дает возможности готовить на открытом огне)
2. Электрочайник - 1 шт.
3. Ведро - 2 шт.
4. Кастрюли 3, 6 и 8 л - по одной
5. Разделочная доска - 1 шт.
6. Половник - 1 шт.
7. Шумовка - 1 шт.
8. Емкости для хранения круп, сахара, соли
9. Фильтр для воды с картриджами - 2 шт.
10. Губки для мытья посуды 10 шт.
11. Мусорные пакеты 100 л - 1 уп. (100 шт)
12. Клеенка на стол 1,20 или 1,40 шир.
13. Туалетная бумага, влажные салфетки
14. Стиральный порошок, хозяйственное мыло
15. Одноразовая посуда - 1000 шт. тарелок 500-600 мл.
16. Сухой спирт - 20 уп.
Если порыться в кухонных шкафчиках, всегда можно обнаружить "запасную" утварь! Пригодится она или нет - это еще вопрос, а хлопцы без этого не могут даже приготовить себе пищу!
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Отчет о полученном сегодня.
1.  Zoryana Truhina передала лечебно-профилактический чай "Колдрекс". Уже отправили часть ребятам, за пару дней разошлем остальным.
2. Благодарим наших бандеровцев Сержа и Алекса за необходимые нашим бойцам устройства и материалы! 
3. Еще от Ярослава сегодня получили монитор
Спасибо ВСЕМ, кто помогает собрать все необходимое для армии!
  


В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Поступления сегодня на карточку Татьяны +198 грн.
Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1904635257
Спасибо огромное за помощь! Это очень своевременно. Нам предстоят большие траты скоро на очень важные и нужные вещи.

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

День Влюбленных начался с прогулки по 7 км, продолжился физической разминкой по упаковке пяти коробок со всякой всячиной, потом была поездка на Дальницкую, и в завершение - визит в Госпиталь пограничников, который заставил забыть об усталости и нервном напряжении...
Сегодня докупили кое-что для наших подопечных. Ребята остались без возможности приготовить что-то горячее, поэтому купили им электроплитку и кое-что из утвари.
Набили стиральную машинку "Малютку" банками с витаминными смесями, калиной с сахаром, упаковали две коробки продуктами и моющими средствами, всякими техническими штучками, свободное пространство заполнили сигаретами и... 62 кг помощи уехали в сторону Донбесса!
А в госпитале уже заждался симпатичный молодой человек, который через неделю выписывается и нужно успеть купить ему форму и все остальное (слава Богу нашелся спонсор, остается только легкая пробежка по "мемориальным" торговым точкам!).
Вот такой вот праздник. Может, потому, что вчера была пятница, тринадцатое?
Финансовый отчет будет в понедельник - в суматохе забыла чеки и накладные на Ланжероновской... 
   
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

К сожалению, никакие минские договоренности врагами не соблюдаются... Наши подопечные в Луганской области подтвердили наши догадки. Просят маскировочные сети, рашистские беспилотники все больше наглеют! 
Обещанные квитанции по расходам в субботу: -738 грн. внесены в финансовую таблицу 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Получили сегодня из Ильичевска "вкусную помощь" - сухие борщики и консервацию. Спасибо большое Елене Катковой и Людмиле Барсук!
Продукты будут отправлены нашим подопечным под Мариуполь и Луганск, где уже ждут наших посылок. 
Еще раз СПАСИБО

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Список того, что сейчас очень нужно бойцам:
- кастрюли на 3, 6 и 8 литров
- электрочайник
- фильтры для воды с картриджами
- стиральный порошок (для полуавтомата).
Список всех потребностей можно посмотреть здесь: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k2wyHbOErzXyZxP-E7I89MaYazdpQ8gre_SynNOEx1c/edit

----------


## Rini

Поступления на карточку Татьяны:
16.02 + 40 грн. Спасибо Ярославу!
18.02 +150 грн. Спасибо Виталию!

Суммы в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1904635257

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Наконец наши ребята вырвались в ближайшее (40 км) отделение НП за посылкой! Судя по сияющим физиономиям (которые пришлось спрятать), подарки пришли как раз вовремя, между рейдом и следующим рейдом! Особенно подняли настроение фирменные сигареты, с любовью расписанные нашей Ксюшей!
Ну, поулыбались - и за работу!
Из срочной просьбы наших подопечных - снова техника!
1. SDR приемник FM+DAB USB DVB-T RTL2832U+R820T (ориентировочная цена одного - 12$) - 5 шт.
2. Конвертер Ham It Up v1.2 - RF (47$) - 5 шт.
3. Наушники SVEN GD-900 (около 10$) - 5 шт.
4. Монитор 29" LG 29UM65-P (широкоформатный) (около 300$) - 2 шт.
Все это необходимо СРОЧНО для работы подразделения радиоразведки, а главное - координации работы боевых подразделений! Лично наблюдала, на какой технике работают наши подопечные, дедовскими методами, в ручном режиме, умудряясь при этом добывать ценную информацию! Но львиная доля инфы уходит из-за несовершенности аппаратуры. Можно, конечно, подождать, пока кто-нибудь (МО, мировое сообщество) выделит средства или саму аппаратуру, но боюсь, что к этому времени многим она уже не пригодится...
Поэтому просим помочь собрать нужную сумму и максимально быстро (события на Востоке развиваются слишком стремительно!) отвезти хлопцам необходимое!
Список всех потребностей можно посмотреть здесь.
Помочь в сборе средств можно переводом на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

----------


## Rini

Сегодня отправили посылку спецподразделению, которое сейчас находится под Мариуполем. 
В посылке: 4 куртки (550 грн. х 4 = 2200 грн.), медицина (жгуты, Целокс и Квиклот, противогриппозное), продукты (сухое молоко, консервы, сладости), а также отличный бинокль, который для ребят купил и принес Александр Б. 
Спасибо огромное всем, кто помог собрать все необходимое! 
Также получили сегодня от нашего постоянного помощника мед и 2000 гривен на покупку прибора ночного видения.  :smileflag:   Ребятам очень нужен ПНВ, но средств катастрофически не хватает! Очень нужна помощь!
 
Как обычно, все расходы и поступления здесь 
Также список потребностей других подопечных здесь 
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: *ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).*
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

----------


## Rini

А еще сегодня снова заходила Анна Николаевна, принесла хорошие детские игрушки. Передадим переселенцам. СПАСИБО!

----------


## Rini

Совсем забыла. Еще в посылке отправили ребятам много украинских флагов. И еще флаг Одессы. Это ВСЕ бойцы просят ПОСТОЯННО. Особенно любят с подписями. На этот раз уехали такие флаги:

----------


## Rini

На карточку поступило +400 грн. от Алексея (на ПНВ).
*Огромная Вам благодарность!*
Сумма в отчете.

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Получили 300$ на ПНВ. Спасибо большое!
Но на покупку все еще не хватает. Нужно собрать как можно быстрее. Ребята сейчас в Широкино, им очень нужна оптика. Да и растущий курс доллара (мягко говоря!) заставляет поторопиться. С каждым днем ПНВ поднимается в цене. Поэтому очень прошу помочь.
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*
Сумма в отчете.

----------


## Rini

Еще +100$. Акбар, низкий Вам поклон! Отчет здесь 
Больше половины собрано. Очень надеемся, что нам удастся собрать всю сумму! 
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Людмила передала нам сегодня лампочки, две кастрюли и чашки. Спасибо большое!
Простите, фото просто забыла сделать.
Нужна еще одна кастрюля на 3 литра - и этот вопрос можно будет закрыть. 
Весь список потребностей здесь

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

И снова просьба помочь!!! Подразделение Нацгвардии, укрепляющее приднестровские границы Украины, остро нуждается в:
1. Бревна (диам. 25-30 см, длина 4 м)
2. Доска обрезная для обшивки блиндажей
3. Гвозди 100
4. Бензопила
5. Перчатки рабочие (брезентовые и вязаные с "ладошкой")
6. Рабочая одежда (костюмы или комбезы)
7. Сапоги полиуретановые с "валенком"
8. Спальники
9. Резервуары пластиковые для воды 200 л (вода завозная), а также сама вода в кеглях.
На следующей неделе едем к бойцам, просим помочь со стройматериалами и одеждой (на 12 чел.).
Из-за плохого качества воды у ребят часты желудочно-кишечные заболевания. От себя добавляем к потребностям фильтры для воды и желудочные лекарства.
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)"*

----------


## Rini

И еще одна просьба: нужно 200-250 м обычного осветительного провода (на 1 кВт) и 4 фонаря.

----------


## Rini

От наших постоянных Помощников получили сегодня $100 и сигареты для ребят на передовой. Огромное спасибо! Это очень важная помощь - завтра-послезавтра должны придти заказанные товары!
Сумма занесена в таблицу https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1904635257
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

До наших подопечных из Нацгвардии дошла первая часть обещанного груза. Куртки уже носятся, бинокль - в работе, сладости съедены, медицина - в индивидуальных аптечках и у медиков, флаги - висят там, где положено. Сегодня отправили вторую часть груза. Во-первых, это еще шесть курточек (550 х 6 = 3300). Вопрос по курткам в этом подразделении пока закрыли. Также отправили налобные и ручные фонари. Это - подарок от наших постоянных анонимных помощников. 
Но здесь остался еще один очень важный незакрытый вопрос - ПРИБОР НОЧНОГО ВИДЕНИЯ! Собрали уже более половины суммы. Осталось не так уж много, поэтому очень прошу помочь. Ребята выполняют серьезные задачи и ПНВ им жизненно необходим!

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.

Финансовый отчет здесь
Список потребностей других подразделений здесь

----------


## Rini

Новости от еще одних наших подопечных. Взято с Фейсбука нашего волонтера Марины6

Сегодня получила е-мейл от командира одного из наших подразделений и разревелась... Ребята ТАМ уже почти 5 месяцев, помощи от штаба практически никакой, и тут новость... А они еще и шутят...
"""Сегодня мы получили благую весть из "Отчего дома" - нам продлили срок прибывания ещё на 1,5 месяца (чему мы НЕСКАЗАННО рады).
В связи с этой "радостной" вестью нижайше просим Вас подать для продолжения нашего МИРНОГО существования что-то.
Что-то:
1. тарелка глубокая суповая - 300 штук
2. носков летних - 14 пар
3. мышка компьютерная - 2 штуки самые дешёвые
4. наушники типа "лопухи" с штекером 3,5 мм - 2 штуки самые дешёвые
5. салфетки влажные
6. приправ сухих в еду (каких нибудь) для разнообразия нашего печального рациона
7. сигареты
8.футболка - 7 шт или 14 шт
9. кепка полевая - 7 шт.
10. кофе растворимый
С уважением, брошенные всеми, но не забытые Вами""".
Из этого списка кое-что у нас есть, нужны только мышки и наушники. И сигарет маловато... Раньше ребята просили резиновые (точнее полиуретановые) сапоги, набедренные кобуры, наколенники с налокотниками, демисезонный камуфляж (в воскресенье приезжает), поглотитель влаги (Аквостоп) для помещений, но кутерьма с долларом напугала продавцов и наши заказы аннулировали. Полный список потребностей - в третьем столбике таблицы https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k2wyHbOErzXyZxP-E7I89MaYazdpQ8gre_SynNOEx1c/edit
Кто сможет - помогите собрать ребятам до понедельника необходимое! Напомним - это наиболее удаленное от путей волонтеров подразделение и ближайшее отделение НП находится от них в 80 км...
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Можно помочь переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*
Знаем, что становится все тяжелее ТУТ, но там еще труднее! Ведь война продолжается... И внимание и забота по-прежнему нужны бойцам!!!

----------


## Rini

Благодаря нашим помощникам, сегодня закупили часть необходимого ребятам. На все не хватило средств. Обновленный список потребностей здесь (см. третий столбик) https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k2wyHbOErzXyZxP-E7I89MaYazdpQ8gre_SynNOEx1c/edit
Ребятам очень нужны батарейки для тепловизора АА - 4 шт. на 2-3 дня! Также очень нужны поглотители влаги для помещений (до 20 куб. м) - 2 шт. (страдает аппаратура). И еще в первую очередь нужны фильтры-кувшины для воды (4-литровые) - 2 шт. с картриджами (вода просто ужасная!). Все остальное - по мере возможности, а это ГОРИТ!!!
И в отношении "вкусняшек" - обычные просьбы прислать чего-нибудь вкусненького на этот раз направлены на СПЕЦИИ И ПРИПРАВЫ к пресной пище! Нужно побаловать мальчишек!
Расход 2638 грн. занесен в таблицу https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2069943529
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут. В будние дни можно приносить помощь по адресу ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы) с 10.00 до 18.00 (096-263-2488).
Можно помочь переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)
    

Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Rini

От Анны поступило на карточку +250 грн. СПАСИБО большое!
Сумма в отчете 

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Девочки из парикмахерской наотрез отказались от рекламы их заведения, хотя я предлагала! Просто царский подарок для наших ребят, находящихся вдали от СПА-салонов! Хлопцы будут здоровыми, красивыми и аккуратными! Отправим в ближайших посылках! Спасибо огромное, девульки!!!

----------


## Rini

Передали наличкой +100 грн. на ПНВ
Спасибо большое!
Сумма в отчете

Очень нужна помощь в покупке прибора ночного видения (ПНВ) для спецподразделения под Мариуполем.
Потребности других наших подопечных здесь

----------


## Rini

Еще +500 грн. на ПНВ.
Медленно, но верно, идем к цели.  :Vvenkegif:  Огромная вам благодарность. 
Сумма в отчете

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяні поступило +398 грн. 
Сумма в отчете 
Низкий поклон помощникам!

----------


## Rini

Очередная посылка в Мариуполь доехала нормально. Куртки, фонари, сладости и рисунки доставлены. 
Ребята передавали огромное спасибо за помощь! Думаю, это относится ко всем, кто помогал собрать посылку. 
По-прежнему собираем средства на прибор ночного видения. Сегодня получили конкретно на эти цели еще 600 грн. В целом собрано две трети суммы, но на покупку еще не хватает. Поддержите, пожалуйста, ребят! Им очень нужна помощь!
В будние дни можно приносить помощь по адресу ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы) с 10.00 до 18.00 (096-263-2488). 
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут. 
Можно помочь переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*
Наш ежедневный финансовый отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2069943529
Потребности других подопечных здесь: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k2wyHbOErzXyZxP-E7I89MaYazdpQ8gre_SynNOEx1c/edit

----------


## Rini

Сегодня в/ч наших подопечных выделила машину для поездки к ним. К сожалению, не было никакой возможности поехать с военными (последние приготовления перед завтрашней отправкой посылки на Восток), поэтому передали для хлопцев немного "радостей". Напомним, ребята строят укрепления на границе с Приднестровьем. Нужны:
- строительные и трикотажные перчатки;
- рабочая одежда;
- резиновые сапоги;
- емкости (пластик 200 л) для воды;
- спальники;
- бензопила;
- стройматериалы (бревна, доска обрезная, гвозди 100).
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Приятная новость с утра: еще +10$ на ПНВ. СПАСИБО, Леночка!
Сумма в отчете 

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Получили специи и еще +100 грн. от нашего постоянного помощника Сергея-бандеровца.
Спасибо!
Сумма в отчете.

----------


## porsvet

_Здравствуйте Одесситы! Завтра будет проходить прощание с героями ВМС, которые погибли защищая нас от террористов при исполнении боевого задания под Мариуполем.
Всем, кто хочет почтить память погибших, - прощание начнется в 10 утра в Доме Офицеров на Пироговской. Далее ребят повезут в Николаев и Херсон. 
Друзья, мы должны построить живой коридор. Просим вашей помощи.
 Одесса, покажи, что ты чтишь своих героев!_

----------


## Rini

Есть у нас один постоянный помощник, который просит не называть его имени. 
Тихонько придет, медку принесет, денег оставит - и тут же уходит. Все в офисе уже привыкли к таким появлениям, не удивляются.
Сегодня точно так же пришел, вручил деньги и молча удалился. Сначала я увидела в его руках бумажку в 100 долларов. Обрадовалась: еще один взнос на покупку ПНВ. А потом оказалось, что там таких бумажек целых четыре! 
УРРРА!!! Теперь нам должно хватить на прибор ночного видения!!!
Коллеги по работе, узнав, в чем дело, заявили: "Он у тебя волшебник какой-то!" Выходит, что да, волшебник. Буквально помог воплотить мечту в жизнь! Спасибо ему за это огромное!
В общем, сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2069943529
О дальнейшем пока говорить не буду, боюсь сглазить. Но надеюсь, что через несколько дней смогу дать полный отчет. 

*ЕЩЕ РАЗ СПАСИБО!!!!*

----------


## Rini

> _Здравствуйте Одесситы! Завтра будет проходить прощание с героями ВМС, которые погибли защищая нас от террористов при исполнении боевого задания под Мариуполем.
> Всем, кто хочет почтить память погибших, - прощание начнется в 10 утра в Доме Офицеров на Пироговской. Далее ребят повезут в Николаев и Херсон. 
> Друзья, мы должны построить живой коридор. Просим вашей помощи.
>  Одесса, покажи, что ты чтишь своих героев!_


 Невероятно тяжелая новость... Опять у моряков потеря. Потеря у всей Одессы, у всей Украины, у каждого из нас.
Соболезнования родным, близким, друзьям...

----------


## Rini

Вчера отправили посылку нашим ребятам на дальних рубежах. 82 кг нужностей и полезностей (форма, термобелье, футболки, носки, наушники и мышки, машинка для стрижки, резиновые сапоги, витаминные смеси, лекарства, сигареты, СПЕЦИИ для еды, сухие борщи...) - всего не перечислишь! Огромное спасибо нашим Бандеровцам Сержу и Алексу за помощь в упакове и перевозке коробок и мешков! Отчет о получении - через пару дней, когда ребята смогут вырваться за 80 км к отделению НП.
Коробки тяжелые, грузимся вот таким образом...

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Посміхнись і повертайся живим!!! Від Ксенії...

----------


## Rini

*УРА, МЫ ЭТО СДЕЛАЛИ!*
Мы купили и сегодня получили на руки прибор ночного видения Pulsar Challenger G2+ 3.5x56. Это прибор второго поколения: такие стоят дороже, но зато они "видят" раза в два дальше. Так что затраченные деньги стоят того. Кроме того, нам удалось купить его со скидкой (спасибо Александру!).
Теперь финансовый отчет. На покупку было потрачено 860 долларов:
100 - Акбар
300 - А.М.
400 - наш Волшебник
50 - Вера
10 - Елена
Доллары сдали во вторник по курсу 24,5: 860 х 24,5 = 21 тыс. 70 грн.

К это сумме добавили 8224 грн.: 
2000 - наш Волшебник
200 - Анна Николаевна и ее дочь
400 - Алексей 
100 - Ирина Анатольевна
500 - Евгения
5024 - Аноним

*Общая сумма: 29тыс. 294 грн.*

Полный финансовый отчет о нашей деятельности здесь. 
Фото чека и самого прибора прилагаю. Фотоотчет о передаче прибора бойцам будет отдельно.

*НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН И ОГРОМНАЯ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ КАЖДОМУ, КТО ПОМОГ СДЕЛАТЬ ТАКОЕ БОЛЬШОЕ ДЕЛО!!!*

----------


## Rini

+10 гривен на карточку Татьяны. 
Спасибо!
Сумма в отчете

----------


## Rini

Посылка благополучно прибыла на место... если можно так назвать - жительства. Ребята ОЧЕНЬ довольны! Те, кому форма уже пришла, тут же забрались в нее и стали сильно отличаться от тех, кого на Восток собирал Штаб. Форма нужна еще и еще! И делит первое по важности место ОБУВЬ - я специально выделила крупным планом, в чем сейчас ходят бойцы! КАРАУЛ !!! Срочно!!! Нужны летние берцы!!!
Также нужны наколенники с налокотниками (ватные штаны в связи с ВНЕЗАПНО наступившей весной больше не будут спасать колени от камней и сучков). И тактические очки-маски! И кобуры "на ногу".
Условия проживания - тоже на фотографиях! И это при том, в потребностях самих ребят на первом месте - запчасти к аппаратуре и поглотители влаги для той же аппаратуры радиосвязи!!!
Просим помочь в сборе средств, межсезонье требует повышенных потребностей!
Полный список потребностей здесь
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Пришла весна. Зазеленели почки. Межсезонье. 
Появились срочные потребности в облегченной одежде и обуви. Заказали камуфляж ребятам: 33х800=26400 грн. 
Скоро придут очень необходимые бойцам набедренные кобуры. Нужно еще закупить берцы летние... Денег после закупки ПНВ практически не осталось.
Нашим подопечным также ОЧЕНЬ нужны комплектующие к аппаратуре связи на сумму около $1000, 3 комплекта автомобильных ключей, 250 м осветительного провода. Если есть возможность, просим помочь в закупке самого необходимого в ближайшие сроки! 
Полный список потребностей с выделенными красным цветом самыми первоочередными позициями - здесь. 
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Получили на руки 300 долларов! 
Спасибо огромное!
Финотчет здесь

----------


## Rini

Еще +1000 грн. в руки! 
Вот спасибище большое! 
Сумма в отчете!

----------


## Rini

"Народные умельцы" из нашей в/ч просят *4 ведра, оцинкованные, на 8 л,* прохудившиеся, у кого в гараже или на даче завалялись... 
Будут творить прожектора!!!
Занести можно по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488) или позвонить по тел. 050-687-6348 - заберем сами!

----------


## Rini

Непогода немного изменила сроки, но не планы! Получили и раскидали по посылкам набедренные кобуры для наших подопечных. Расходы - 4050 грн.(со скидкой) и 70 грн. за услуги Новой Почты.
Благодаря откликнувшимся на наши мольбы постоянным (и не очень) помощникам (1000 грн. от нашей Инкогнито и $300 от сочувствующего бизнесмена) смогли оплатить 16 комплектов камуфляжа (из 33-х необходимых) - 16х800=12800 грн. (поменяли $500х24=12000 грн.). Все движения финансовых средств в таблице 
В понедельник отправляем две посылки. 
Необходимо еще купить *поглотители влаги* (2 шт) для помещений до 20 куб. м. 
Катастрофически нет *кофе и сигарет*!!!
Также остро встал вопрос с костюмами от дождя.
Общий список потребностей подразделений здесь

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Получили +1000 грн. наличкой.
Спасибо!
Сумма указана здесь

----------


## Rini

Купили сегодня хлопцам две пары берцев (450х2=900) и флажки (давно просят, наконец нашли по реальной цене). Расходы - 900+37,50 грн. 
На этой неделе нужно обязательно купить еще два поглотителя влаги для помещений (до 20 куб. м) и минимум бухту (200 м) кабеля осветительного!
Просим помочь с растворимым *кофе, сигаретами, влажными салфетками, носками!* по возможности - вкусняшками! Можно и даже очень приветствуется - домашнего приготовления!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Ильичевск тоже не остается в стороне! Ольга передала нам консервацию и 20 долларов. Спасибо за своевременную помощь!
Отчет здесь

----------


## amik2007

Есть несколько моб.тел. Nokia-105 с встроенным фонариком. Практически новые.Если будет в таких нужда - отдам.

----------


## Rini

Спасибо! Написала в личку

----------


## Rini

Получили от Александра много "полезняшек". В том числе - две маскировочные сетки, которые ОЧЕНЬ нужны, провод, цветной скотч и большую коробку туалетной бумаги. 
СПАСИБО Вам, Александр!
 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Всякий раз, получая письмо ОТТУДА, испытываю два противоположных чувства - начинаю читать с улыбкой до ушей, а заканчиваю скупой волонтерской слезой... Очередное ТВОРЕНИЕ...
"Текстовая трансляция облегчавшей жизни хунтовских карателей, поедателей детей "рузькіх" и истребителей поголовья снегирей ( в простонароде Д/ЛНРа - УКРОПы ):
1. После получения отественных макаронных изделий типа "МИВИНА", а также супер-раствора "ГАРЯЧА КРУЖКА" стул стал неожиданно твердеть, чем несказанно нас порадовал
2. Калина и лимон не дают противнику независимой Украины типа вирус "ГРИПП" вывести из строя ни один окрепший после "МИВИНЫ" организм.
3. Приправы и салаты внесли прекрасное разнообразие в сублимированный рацион воина, чем вместе с пунктом 1 вывели качество жизни на новый уровень.
4. Пункт "РЕЗИНОВЫХ САПОГ" следует разделить на два подпункта:
4.1 Резиновые сапоги - это не только лёгкость, практичность, удобство,мягкость стопы, но и надёжная защита от внешнего раздражителя типа "ВЛАГА".
4.2 Чуни - это не только тепло в ноги, мягкость стопы, но и тепло в руки во время отдыха.
5. Мышки + наушники позволяют в считанные секунды найти нужную информацию и вовремя отправить полученные сведения адресатам, а также экранировать чудо-человека на посту от внешних раздражителей пита "Храпущий мужик" с чунями на руках.
6. Мыло + шампунь - без комментариев ( верх блаженства ).
7. дополнительные футболки, носки и термобельё позволяют значительно увеличить периоды между зимними рукопашными стирками
В ближайшее время планируется перемещение на дистанцию прямого плевка в оскал свободолюбивым бурято-шахтерам молодой, но гордой, а также не признанной, республики Д/ЛНР. В случае отправки очередной партии гуманитарной помощи просим уточнить адрес отправки накануне.
TO BE CONTINUED..."

Напомню, от действий наших подопечных зависит координация и в результате успех многих подразделений ВС Украины. Регулярно собираем посылки Героям. Нужны кофе, сигареты, средства гигиены (влажные салфетки, мыло туалетное и хозяйственное, шампунь, бритвенные станки), носки, так понравившиеся ребятам вермишельки "Мивина", сгущенка и другие вкусняшки.
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Первая радость - из рук нашей постоянной помощницы Юлии. Юля напекла для наших ребят вкуснючих коржиков и передала для них еще кучу всяких вкусняшек! Спасибо, Юлечка!!!
Потом один хороший человек по имени Андрей подарил ребятам новые мобильные телефоны и компьютерную мышку. Наша благодарность за этот отличный подарок!
Операция по отправке посылки прошла благополучно, 47 кг "радостей" (Камуфляж, берцы, кобуры, продукты, лекарства, сигареты, средства гигиены) уехали к Героям. Расход НП 121 грн. (большое спасибо нашему помощнику Олегу за доставку и скидочную карточку НП).
Ну и уже в кромешной темноте пришлось съездить еще за одной радостью - фонарями для наших ребят. Остается только закупить для них 250 м кабеля - и они будут полностью счастливы!
Почти упакованы посылки еще для двух подразделений, постараемся завтра отправить. По-прежнему нужны средства гигиены, сигареты, кофе, носки.
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Ради наших ребят готовы ехать, идти, плыть в любую погоду и время суток!!!!! Честное слово, они этого стоят!
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

На ПНВ маркировку все-таки нанесли (большое спасибо Евгению и Владимиру!).
Прибор уже в руках бойцов спецподразделения. Взамен от ребят - фото с "места работы". 
Еще раз большое СПАСИБО всем, кто помог купить ПНВ!*

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Снова приходил Волшебник. Поэтому у нас +3000 грн. Сумма в отчете. 
Спасибо за помощь!

P.S. Меня в офисе отругали за то, что опять "безнаказанно" отпустила. "С хорошими людьми так не поступают", - сказали мне. 
Так что в следующий раз буду чаем поить)))

----------


## Rini

Вчера купили и отправили нашим подопечным осветительный кабель и фонари. Сегодня они их получили и уже начали работы!
Расход 1257 грн. - в таблице
Завтра отправляем под Мариуполь еще одну посылку. Нет кофе и сигарет!!! Стыдно...
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Вот в таких условиях служат наши подопечные пограничники... Либо на колесах, либо в такой вот хижине... 
Получив нашу посылку (ОООчень скромную ), тут же приступили к приготовлению сухого борща производства наших коллег из Ильичевска!
Ребятам очень нужна наша поддержка и помощь! Ведь от их самочувствия и настроения зависит боевой настрой, а следовательно и наша спокойная жизнь...
Постоянно нужны:
- легкие в приготовлении продукты питания ("Мивина", супчики, пюре);
- кофе, мед, витаминные смеси, сгущенка;
- сигареты, средства гигиены, носки, трусы и футболки (стирка в таких условиях, при отсутствии водопровода, сами понимаете...). 
- вкусняшки типа леденцов, шоколада, печенья (особенно домашнего приготовления) вызывают детский восторг!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Tще одно подразделение военнослужащих получило нашу посылку! Парки и штаны идеально сели на хлопцев, чему они несказанно рады. Остальные мелкие радости и вкусности еще больше улучшили настроение ребят, которые уже 5-й месяц без ротации.
Цитируем одну из фраз из письма: "А в целом когда приходит Ваша помощь, так у нас прямо-таки праздник какой-то. Спасибо Вам большое - сытым сепара гораздо лучше ждать". И это - главное в нашей работе - благодарность самих бойцов! 
Сегодня отправили посылку еще одному подразделению. Расходы на пересылку "Ночным экспрессом" - 216 грн.
Выгребли практически все, что было на складе. Ни продуктов, ни одноразовой посуды, ни средств гигиены, не говоря уже о кофе и сигаретах! Есть две недели, за которые мы должны собрать новые посылки для ребят! Просим неравнодушных помочь!
Нужны средства для закупки летних берцев для ребят, в этот раз мы смогли отправить им только две пары для самых разутых. Также очень нужны приемники, конверторы и широкоформатные мониторы для разведчиков! Хорошо знаем командира этой в/ч и ждать от него каких-либо решительных действий не приходится В свое время рядовые разведчики своими действиями увели от опасности "Гетьман Сагайдачный", а командир "отсиделся в кустах" и потом только пожинал плоды! Очень нужно помочь ребятам! Сумма, необходимая для техники, около $1000.
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Сегодня впервые отмечается *День Нацгвардии Украины.* 
Наши подопечные сегодня получили очередные звания. 
Поздравляю, ребята! Легкой вам службы! И огромное спасибо за все!  :smileflag:

----------


## Rini

Посылка получена и распотрошена! Увы, на базе как всегда всего несколько бойцов, остальные - на выезде. А так мечталось о большой общей фотографии! Ну, да это не главное! Форма - надета, кобуры - уже с содержимым, вкусняшки - потихоньку исчезают... Телефоны тоже подоспели вовремя - на прошлой неделе два телефона не вернулись с задания.
Спасибо всем, кто помог отправить ребятам все это!
Продолжаем собирать бойцам то, что нереально выбить другим способом (из службы тыла) - летние берцы, камуфляж (более длительного, чем месяц, срока службы), технические средства для подразделения.
Общий список потребностей с выделенными красным цветом первоочередными позициями здесь
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Получили новую порцию сладостей и печенья, а также футболку от наших постоянных помощников - Анны Николаевны и Натальи. 
Спасибо большое, что не устаете помогать!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Еще одна наша постоянная помощница Ольга передала конфеты, влажные салфетки и носки. 
Все это поедет ребятам в одной из ближайших посылок. 
СПАСИБО, Ольга! Всегда приятно Вас видеть)))

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
*
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

Время отчетов и благодарностей.
1. Девушка Елена передала чайное ассорти.
2. Руслан купил для ребят супы быстрого приготовления, сигареты, салфетки, одноразовую посуду.
3. Девочки из Ильичевской кулинарной сотни передали сухие борщи и одноразовую посуду персонально тем нашим подопечным, которые "в землянке живут". ))) Передадим обязательно!
4. Добрые люди передали наличкой 250 и 300 гривен. Сумма в отчете 
ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!

    

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту

*"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)*

----------


## Rini

А еще сегодня зашла Инна со своим очаровательным сынишкой. 
На этот раз занесли влажные салфетки и еще +300 грн. "на что-то полезное". 
СПАСИБО!
Сумма в отчете.


В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Наша скромная посылка через третьи руки добралась в дебри Востока Украины одному из наших подразделений. 
Спасибо всем, кто помогал собрать ее!!!

----------


## Rini

Скромный подарок к Пасхе нашим подопечным - вкусняшки и $50 "на что-нибудь нужное" от наших постоянных помощников - большой дружной бандеровской семьи! Огромное спасибо от нас и бойцов!!!
Отчет здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2069943529

----------


## Rini

Только что зашел мужчина, передал 1000 грн. на помощь армии.
К сожалению, представляться не захотел.
Спасибо Вам за помощь!

ОТЧЕТ

----------


## Rini

Во вторник отправляем ребятам посылку - масксети, форму, берцы, вкусняшки. Заодно отправим свяченые паски и крашенки. Есть еще завтра и понедельник, нет кофе и сигарет, пасхальные радости приветствуются!!!
Если кто-то может помочь - звоните 050-687-6348, подъеду (в офисе - выходные).
Купили парням еще 8 пар берцев. Расходы 8х450=3600 грн. в отчете

----------


## Rini

Отправили нашим подопечным посылку: форму, берцы, масксети, палатку, телефон, ну и конечно же вкусные радости - коробочку с пасками, писанками, другие продукты. Расходы - оплата за пересылку "Ночным экспрессом" - 160 грн.
Спасибо всем, кто принял участие в сборе посылки, а также отдельная благодарность нашему постоянному помощнику Олегу за транспорт для перевозки груза на почту!

----------


## Rini

Огромное спасибо Ростиславу за покупку так необходмых нашим подопечным в зоне АТО "причендалов" для восстановления после обстрела освещения на территории - 300 м кабеля, трех пакетников, патронов для фонарей (7+5), а также двух замков! Все это уедет к ребятам вместе с группой частичной ротации подразделения.

----------


## Rini

Посылка дошла на удивление быстро - сегодня к вечеру хлопцы уже оживленно обсуждали и примеряли подарки! Особенно радовались паскам и писанкам!
В связи с накаляющейся обстановкой на востоке Украины ребята просят кое-что из аппаратуры для успешного несения службы:
1. SDR приемник FM+DAB USB DVB-T RTL2832U+R820T - 5 шт.
2. Конвертер Ham It Up v1.2 - RF - 5 шт.
3. Монитор 29" LG 29UM65-P - 2шт.
4. Наушники SVEN GD-900 - 5 шт.
Список потребностей полностью - в таблице
Постоянно нужны средства гигиены!!! Влажные салфетки, станки для бритья, зубная паста и жидкое мыло для рук, а также хозяйственное мыло для стирки. Очень востребованя продукты питания - сгущенка, любые приправы к пище, шоколад, леденцы "с плюсиком" (рошеновские мята+эвкалипт) - спасают от заболеваний дыхательных путей!!! И конечно же - сигареты!!!

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rus

*Командир одесской мехбригады –*о*семимесячной обороне, россиянах на*Донбассе и*такой разной войне | Новости Одессы*
_«Думской» удалось взять интервью у командира одесской 28-й отдельной гвардейской механизированной бригады, которая вот уже семь месяцев удерживает участок линии фронта на востоке Украины.
39-летний подполковник Лещинский рассказал нам о современном боевом пути своего соединения, которому, кстати, в этом году исполняется 75 лет, о потерях и победах, о российских военнослужащих на Донбассе и о многом другом._ 

"Наши"?

----------


## Rini

Здравствуйте!
28-я бригада - это, конечно, одесситы. Так что точно наши.
Но непосредственно мы с 28-й не работаем. У них там есть свои волонтеры, которые плотно работают с бригадой. 
А у наших подопечных ротация))) Приехали на пару недель отдохнуть. Поэтому у нас легкое затишье. Но это не надолго.

----------


## Rini

Наша Марина побывала в гостях у наших подопечных. Ее отчет из Фейсбука:

"Воскресенье - единственный выходной. Для полноценного отдыха рекомендуют сменить занятие. Будем считать, отдохнула...
Встретила ребят, попросили фотографии не выставлять... Потом... После войны...
Зашла в пункт управления и... все, я не гость, я - Волонтер! Я тут в ФБ неоднократно читала про солдатские столовые и грибы, которые не в супе, а на потолке и стенах. Но сравнить пол-часа в столовой (потолочная природная роспись наверное еще больше сокращает время поедания пищи) и 12-часовой рабочий день в подобном помещении, а в случае дождя еще и с мисками и тазиками в руках, невозможно! Безусловно человек - самая большая ценность! Но если дождевая вода стекает на тысячедолларовые приборы и миллионное оборудование... Без всякой надежды на закупку нового...Тут же начала приставать к командиру части и он не устоял...
Сначала залезли на крышу. Состояние ее - на фотографиях. Хлопцы периодически скидываются на материалы и латают дыры, но... С крыши через давно сгнившие ливневки вода попадает... на откосы и стены (прошлась по всему периметру), а потом - внутрь здания! И это уже прошло время и потолки относительно подсохли... На некоторых фотографиях - пояснения, что это за помещение. Общий вид также прилагается. Звиняйте, все ненужные постороннему взгляду атрибуты вырезаны...
Страшно еще одно - на здании расположено...... ну, вобщем, многотонное, многомиллионное и уникальное... Здание постепенно разрушается, и если ЭТА ШТУКОВИНА потеряет устойчивость...
Ну, достаточно страшного... Одного дня не хватило и вынюхать все, и поваляться на солнце с сигареткой и бутылочкой "Портера"... Ну, скоро майские... А пока...
Состояние и "перспективы" ясны. Объем необходимых работ определяется (площадь, "фасон", качество защитного покрытия). Начинаем большую работу. Просим тех, у кого, как у пацанов, болит душа за оборудование для радиоразведки, помочь в разных вопросах - стройматериалы, советы по технологии (строителей в части нет!), может найдутся желающие лично поучаствовать в ремонте... Это даже срочнее, чем то, о чем просят ушедшая пару дней назад смена...
Да, забыла уточнить - запрос в КЭЧ и отрицательный ответ у командира в наличии - оттуда не упадет.
Ждем любой помощи!!!"

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут. По этому же телефону принимаются советы и предложения (а также в личку).
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

в продолжение темы:

----------


## Rini

и на закуску:

----------


## Rus

Не, ну я считаю - это уже точно к Полтораку и Яценюку (может через Бирюкова, если так не хотят).

----------


## Rini

Еще одно подразделение наших подопечных уходит в Придамбасье. Из самого необходимого ребята просят собрать им следующее:
1. Камуфляж парка+китель+штаны - 7 компл.
2. Футболки - 14 шт.
3. Берцы облегченные - 7 пар.
4. Рюкзаки 90+ л и 25-30 л - 7 шт.
5. Кобура набедренная - 7 шт.
6. Разгрузка - 7 шт.
7. Каремат - 7 шт.
8. Тент зелено-коричнево-черных тонов 2х3 м
9. Вентилятор 220В для работы в машине с аппаратурой (кондиционер не работает) - 2 шт.
10. Одноразовые тарелки 500-600 мл - 800 шт.
11. Средства гигиены и влажные салфетки для рук
12. Продукты быстрого приготовления (вермишель, супы, каши), приправы к еде, кофе растворимый, сигареты.
13. СРЕДСТВА ОТ КЛЕЩЕЙ И КОМАРОВ !!!!!
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Машина в зоне АТО встала вмертвую, ребятам не на чем даже съездить за продуктами или посылками. Срочно требуются запчасти! Может у кого-то в гараже лежат-пылятся - золотые ручки разведчиков оживят технику!
1. Главный цилиндр сцепления в сборе для УАЗ-452.
2. Фильтр тонкой очистки топлива - 4 шт.
3. Хомуты под бензопровод (маленькие) - 10 шт.
4. Тормозная жидкость ДОТ-3 - 1л.
5. Катушка зажигания в сборе для УАЗ-452.
6. Замок зажигания в сборе.
7. Комплект свечных (высоковольтных) проводов (4 - на свечи, 1 - центральный).
8. Бензопровод резиновый длиной 3 м.
9. Бензопровод с резьбовым соединением (с двух сторон) от бензонасоса до фильтра тонкой очистки (см. фото).
10. Масло моторное минеральное для Волги, УАЗ - 5 л.
11. Фильтр масляный для УАЗ-452 - 2 шт.
Из бытовых необходимостей:
1. Кувшин и 4 фильтра (на 3 месяца) для очистки воды от соли и меловых примесей.
2. Уличный душ в сборе (см. фото), желательно металлический.
3. Уличный умывальник-рукомойник или как на фото.
4. Машинка для стрижки волос (начинается жара, а ближайшая парикмахерская в 30 км в сепарском селе)
5. Электрочайник
6. Лампочки 100 Вт (10 шт.), изолента цветная (5-6 шт.).
7. Лампа керосиновая, свечи парафиновые (10 шт.), сухой спирт (5 уп.)
8. Моющие средства для посуды (10 л) и стиральный порошок (6 кг), а также хозяйственное мыло для формы (10 кусков).
9. Плотная клеенка (непрозрачная) - 5 м шир. 1,20-1,50 м.
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

ЗамечТательная новость))))
Прилетал Волшебник, вручил ... *10000 грн.* 
Попросил потратить на мониторы для наших связистов или на что-то еще такое крупное (в смысле затрат). 
Кажется, наших ребят скоро ждет БОЛЬШОЙ сюрприз))))  :Vvenkegif:  :ssssss: 

СПАСИБО Волшебнику за очередную порцию радости!!!!!

Сумма в отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=241139451

----------


## Rini

+1600 грн. в руки!
Сумма в отчете
Спасибо нашим благотворителям!

----------


## Rini

+1000 грн. на карточку Татьяны
СПАСИБО!
Сумма в отчете

----------


## Rus

*Одесский «Шторм» задержал подозрительный грузовик со*«списанным» военным имуществом | Новости Одессы*
_Вчера вечером на блокпосту Кошары в Одесской области бойцы спецбатальона милиции «Шторм» задержали военный грузовик с якобы «списанным» военным имуществом, которое оказалось совершенно новым._ 

На фотках - канадская форма. 
Грёбаный стыд... А потом журналисты трубят, что канадская помощь распродается, не уточняя, что это происходит не в поле зрения волонтеров, а там же, где до этого эффективно разворовывалось все армейское имущество - у начхозов.

----------


## Rini

Одни из наших подопечных, вернувшись из Широкино и совсем недолго отдохнув, совсем скоро снова уходят в зону АТО.
Их ряды пополнились, поэтому ребята попросили для новичков пять комплектов формы. Закупили необходимое на общую сумму 2600 грн. Но часть расходов (1000 грн.) на себя взял один из наших постоянных помощников. Также он передал для военных две пары отличной по качеству обуви. 
На фото трое из пяти одетых нами солдат (двое справа - в подаренной обуви).
Также сшили ребятам новую партию флагов. Их это всегда очень радует. Кстати, из Широкино они возвращались домой именно под нашими флагами. Вся техника была завешена украинской символикой.   :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag: 
Спасибо всем, кто помогает! 
Отчет здесь

----------


## Rini

Наші постійні помічники продовжують нас підтримувати!
Дякуємо Ользі за те, що знову завітала до нас з пакунками: принесла смаколики, каву, мило та серветки. Це набір тих самих речей, які постійно потрібні.
*ДЯКУЄМО ВАМ, ОЛЬГО!!!* 


А ще ми із задоволенням вітаємо усіх з 8 та 9 травня! 
Вітаємо з перемогою, яку здобули 70 років тому, і чекаємо нову перемогу, яку має здобути вже наше покоління. 
*Низький уклін ветеранам Другої Світової війни та воїнам АТО!  
*

----------


## Rini

Вчера наши подопечные получили от нас запчасти для машины, идущей в зону АТО - набор прокладок, трубок НД и 2-цилиндровый компрессор. Сегодня детали установлены на движок и МАШИНА МОЖЕТ ЕХАТЬ!!!
На фотографии рядом с новым компрессором - то, что было...
 
Нашему волонтеру Марине удалось этот внеплановый вопрос закрыть без использования денег.  Спасибо ей большое за работу, которую она делает с таким воодушевлением.
Возвращаемся к просто срочным потребностям. В их числе - тепловизор для разведчиков, а также много технических средств для связистов.
Просим всех, кто еще помнит, что происходит на востоке Украины, помочь в сборе средств!
Карта "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна) или по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).

----------


## Rini

В конце недели отправляем посылку. Просим помочь в самом необходимом, на что уже не хватает средств!
1. Вентиляторы (2 шт.) для установки внутри авто с аппаратурой на 220В (кондиционеры не работают, а жара на носу)
2. Одноразовые тарелки 500-600 мл - 800 шт.
3. Средства гигиены и влажные салфетки 
4. Продукты быстрого приготовления (вермишель, супы, каши), приправы к еде, кофе растворимый, сигареты.

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Когда ребята возвращаются домой на ротацию, они обязательно приходят в гости, чтобы поблагодарить за помощь. А в результате уходят с новыми презентами, в том числе - и вот такими. Потом ребята снова уходят на Восток, но подарки берегут и даже устраивают фотосессии )))
В общем, *ОДЕССКИЕ БОЙЦЫ ПРОСИЛИ ПЕРЕДАТЬ РОДНОМУ ГОРОДУ ОГРОМНЫЙ ПРИВЕТ!* 

P.S. Надпись на футболке: "Одесса говорит СПАСИБО воину АТО!"
 

Хотите помочь защитникам Украины? 
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Получили 498 грн. на карточку Татьяны - на запчасти для машины. 
Спасибо большое!
Отчет здесь

----------


## Rini

Забрали пришедшие комплектующие для аппаратуры радиоразведки. 
Отвезли хлопцам подарки - радости не было границ!!! Еще одна "запчасть" должна придти через 2 недели.
Хотим поблагодарить всех, кто откликнулся на наши мольбы и помог приобрести так нужное оборудование!
Расходы - 6612,10 + 1554,75 + 305 = 8471,85 грн. Отчет здесь 
Собираем деньги дальше на другое, не менее важное оборудование, без которого радиоразведка работать просто не может. 

В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Вітаємо усіх українських прикордонників з їх професійним святом!
Дякуємо вам, дорогі бійці, за ту важку работу, яку ви виконуєте щодня! 
Окремо хочеться згадати наших вояк-підопічних. Це люди, які багато чого пережили в АТО, але їх це не зупинило і вони продовжують нести свою службу. Поряд з такими чловіками відчуваєшь себе справді захищеною. А в наші часи - це дуже рідкісне, важливе і потрібне відчуття. 
Хлопці, ніжно вас обнімаємо і пишаємося вами. Нехай вас Бог береже!

----------


## Rini

Сегодня один из самых горьких дней за последние полтора года! Сегодня хоронили Димулю, очень хорошего человечка, настоящего Воина и Патриота... Всего 29 лет, невеста возле гроба... Поседевшая мать... Позавчера (на Троицу!!!) под Марьинкой бойцы 28-й бригады попали в засаду диверсионной группы. Есть убитые, тяжелораненные, пленные... Бой был неравный. Капитан Дмитрий Васильев в числе убитых. Дима прошел Дебальцевский котел, пережил попытку МО осудить его за вывод своего подразделения невредимым, потом был Орден Богдана Хмельницкого, ранения, возвращение в зону АТО... Мама Димы - тоже военнослужащая, служит в части, которую мы опекаем. На нее страшно было смотреть весь год, а сейчас..
Да когда же это закончится? Когда перестанут уходить лучшие?
Пусть земля тебе будет пухом, Димочка! Спи спокойно! Мы не остановимся на полпути!

----------


## Rini

Время отчитаться о проделанной работе. 
Отчет по подразделению спецназа.
По ОЧЕНЬ большой необходимости купили им гидраторы (это резервуары для воды, которые очень выручают, когда ребята ходят на тихие и долгие задания).
  

Также отправили убаксы (рубашки под броники). 
 

В качестве бонусов - подарки от наших постоянных помощников: кофе, сладости и полюбившиеся ребятам футболочки.
 

Общая сумма расходов указана в отчете

В очередной раз от всей души благодарим всех. кто помогает помогать нашим военным. СПАСИБО! 
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Второй отчет - по нашим связистам. 
Тут у нас все завязано на аппаратуре и технике. 
Получили еще одну долгожданную и очень необходимую им "штучку". Расходы - 47,95$ (поменяли 50$, а остаток - 45 грн. - ушел в приход наличкой). Финансовый отчет
На днях покупку передадим военным. 
Самые срочные "дыры" закрыли. Следующая крупная просьба - монитор 2560х1080. Специфический размер (и соответственно цена - минимум 10700 грн.) монитора вызван возможностью с его помощью просматривать весь спектр радиосигналов. Это не роскошь, это действительно может увеличить объем поступающей информации и, соответственно, предупредить наших ребят на передовой о готовящихся операциях противника!!!
Знаем, что дорого, но будем искать средства. 

У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

Еще раз всем низкий поклон, а также благодарность за помощь от нас и военных!

----------


## Rus

Одессит создал уникальную диораму, посвященную бойцам АТО | Новости Одессы
_Одессит Евгений Капука создал диораму «Последний блокпост», посвященную украинским бойцам в зоне АТО.
Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны.
Работа поражает своей реалистичностью. По словам создателя диорамы, моделированием он увлекся еще в детстве. В свое время Евгений делал модели военных действий, происходящих в разных уголках мира.
До войны на Донбассе у него был проект диорамы, посвященный украинским миротворцам в Ираке.
«К сожалению, война разразилась и у нас, — рассказывает Евгений. — За короткое время мне удалось создать две диорамы, на которых запечатлены воины Вооруженных Сил Украины в зоне вооруженного конфликта на Донбассе. Вскоре планирую сделать еще две небольшие диорамы, посвященные также воинам АТО».
«Последний блокпост» отражает собирательный образ украинских блокпостов, через которые на восток страны продвигается военная техника. Действие происходят минувшей зимой.
На изготовление патриотической модели одессит потратил примерно 300 часов._

----------


## Rini

Вчера получили для военных очередную порцию вкусняшек-полезняшек. Анна Николаевна уже столько месяцев подряд помогает военным!
Спасибо большое!

У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Rini

Вчера получили наличкой 1000 грн.
Сумма, как всегда, в отчете. 
Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Rini

Настоящие охотники передали хорошему человеку шикарный бинокль. Хороший человек передал бинокль нам. Мы в тот же день отправили бинокль в... В общем, отправили туда, где сейчас есть, на кого посмотреть в бинокль. Вот такой вот круговорот оптики в природе.
Заодно отправили:
- убаксы, которые закупил наш постоянный помощник;
- перчатки, которые по нашей просьбе раздобыли волонтеры из Ильичевска;
- вкусности и средства гигиены, которые приносили вы.
В ближайшие дни ждем фотоотчет.

Всем огромное спасибо за помощь!



В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)

----------


## Крэк

Батарейки CR123A (3V) для ПНВ  нужны парням?

----------


## Rini

Здравствуйте!
Да, у наших подопечных есть ПНВ, который мы им покупали. И там именно такие батарейки. Точно нужны!
Как забрать?

----------


## Rini

Огромное спасибо Хорошему человеку Олегу, который по состоянию здоровья не может защищать Украину в зоне АТО, но постоянно из своей инвалидной пенсии подкидывает для ребят что-нибудь нужное! Сегодня Олег принес лампочки 100 Вт и навесные замки.

----------


## Rini

В связи с передислокацией наших подопечных и невозможностью вывезти аппаратуру были в срочном порядке закуплены запчасти для УАЗ-452 (предварительно облазив склад запчастей и выяснив неутешительные подробности). На складе нашлось только масло для двигателя, канистрочка поедет туда же. Расходы - 1223 грн. До понедельника пытаемся найти точку в Одесса, которая вальцует шланги для топлива по адекватной цене. А также собираем хлопцам немного домашних радостей (очень просили растворимый кофе).
В Одессе помощь можно приносить по адресу: ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488).
У нас есть волонтеры в Одессе (050-687-6348) и Ильичевске, которые подъедут в удобное для вас время и место и все заберут.
Также можно помочь и финансово переводом средств на карту
"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)
Отчет здесь 
P.S. Едем в часть, помимо всего прочего, необходимого, везем "заказанную" творожную запеканку с брусникой! Вошло в хорошую привычку слышать дружное "АААААААААааааааааа!!!!!!!!!" при вынимании вкусняшки из пакета!

----------


## Rini

На карточку Татьяны поступило +498 грн.
Спасибо!
Сумма в отчете

----------


## Rini

Это фото ставить приятно. Хотя на снимке не всё подразделение, но можете поверить - остальные ребята выглядят точно так же. Наконец-то все приодеты в нормальную форму. Оптикой тоже по мере сил обеспечили: и бинокли раздобыли, и прибор ночного видения купили. На шее одного из ребят - подарочек, который передали на прошлой неделе. Всё это стало возможным благодаря поддержке неравнодушных людей. Спасибо Вам всем большое! Будем работать дальше.

"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна)
*
ВНИМАНИЕ!!!! В течение ближайших двух недель помощь в офисе на ул.Маршала Говорова приниматься НЕ БУДЕТ!!!!
Обо всех изменениях обязательно буду сообщать. 
Надеюсь на ваше понимание. Спасибо!*

----------


## Rini

*Срочно нужен холодильник!* Внешность не имеет значения! Лишь бы "холодил"! Транспорт есть, заберем из любого района! Очень нужно до понедельника (во вторник уходит машина на ротацию)! Постоянное питание "сухофруктами" типа "Мивины" приводит к дальнейшему лечению мальчишек от гастрита и язвы! Помогите! *050-687-6348.*

----------


## Rini

Во вторник одна из групп подразделения наших подопечных-радиоразведчиков отправляется в зону АТО на смену ребятам, находящимся там уже три месяца. В целях экономии средств на пересылку почтой решили загрузить волонтерскую помощь в машину, которой они поедут (той самой, на которую мы закупили запчасти). До вторника нужно собрать необходимое. В списке потребностей:
1. Удлинители с тройниками 5-10 м - 5-6 шт.
2. Патроны (электрические!!!), лампочки 60-75 Вт
3. Электрочайники!!!  - 3 шт. (на 15 чел.)
4. Холодильник НАДЕЖНЫЙ, не новый, лишь бы рабочий (лето все-таки) - СРОЧНО!
5. Моющее средство для посуды, губки обычные и металлические, стиральный порошок, хоз. мыло.
6. Лампа настольная и керосиновая.
7. Картриджи для кувшина-фильтра.
8. Одноразовые тарелки 500-600 мл глубокие, влажные салфетки (много), спирали от комаров.
Остальное будет известно по прибытию.

Нашу последнюю посылку с запчастями для УАЗа бойцы получили, уже успели установить их на место старых *(на фотографиях то, что было, и то, что стало)* и О ЧУДО - машинка завелась и сдвинулась с места! Осталось заправить маслом (есть в наличии, отправляем во вторник с группой).

Еще две группы остаются в зоне АТО еще на 3 месяца (замены им не нашли, специалистов радиоразведки катастрофически не хватает)!!! Их потребности, которые просто НЕОБХОДИМО удовлетворить, чуть позже.

ОЧЕНЬ просим помочь в ограниченные сроки собрать посылку!!!

Помощь можно *приносить на Ланжероновскую, 3, предварительно позвонив 050-687-6348,* или подъедем вечером в указанное вами место и заберем сами.
Можно также перечислить средства для закупки необходимого на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": *4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

Собрали и передали командиру выезжающей завтра группы, что могли. Выгребли все влажные салфетки, мыло, стиральные и гигиенические средства. Затарили хлопцев сухими борщами, несколько банок тушенки, лекарства. Благодарные глаза военных - лучшая награда волонтеру! Спасибо всем, кто помог вызвать на лицах бойцов эту счастливую улыбку (увы, пока только в таком виде)!!!

----------


## Rini

Всем здравствуйте! 
Те, кто отсутствовал в силу различных причин, снова на своих боевых/рабочих местах!!!

Отчет по нашим подопечным. 
1. Наша Нацгвардия вернулась на ротацию из АТО и пока в острой помощи не нуждается. Данных о том, когда они снова уедут, пока нет. 
2. Еще одна группа наших подопечных со скрипом сменилась (ломалась техника, ребята в дороге покупали за свой счет запчасти, чтобы добраться до места назначения, ночевали в автобусе сидя четверо суток). Мы, что успели, дали ребятам с собой - немного средств гигиены, продуктов, моюще-дезинфицирующие средства, немного канцтоваров (бумага, файлы, папки, ручки, блокноты А4). Расходы на средства - 610,23 грн. Расходы в отчете 
3. Скоро отправляются в зону АТО еще три группы, просьб много. Из самого необходимого и срочного:

1. Тепловизор
2. ПНВ для двух групп
3. Рюкзаки большие (18 шт.)
4 Электрокабель 10 м и светодиодная лента 2 м для кунга с аппаратурой
5. Удлинитель 100 м (или конструктор - кабель+розетка+вилка)
6. Наушники большие - 3 пары с микрофоном и 3 без
7. Мышки компьютерные - 4 шт.
8. Комплект автомобильных ключей (2)
9. Инструменты для ремонта и оборудования позиций, рабочих мест (молотки, плоскогубцы, отвертки, гвозди, шурупы, изолента, кабеля, плафоны, лампочки и т.д.)
10. Паяльник (40 Вт), канифоль, ,олово
11. Емкости для питьевой воды (можно баклажки 6-литровые) - много
12. Электроплитка, газовые с баллонами на 10 л (2 шт.), большие кастрюли (5, 8 л), сковородки, чайники, электрочайники.
13. Рукомойник подвесной
14. Кувшины-фильтры и картриджи к ним, средства-дезинфекторы воды
Как всегда, и особенно летом в полевых условиях - влажные салфетки, моющие средства, продукты быстрого приготовление, чай, кофе, одноразовая посуда (тарелки 600 мл).

Помощь можно приносить на ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488), на.Ланжероновскую, 3, предварительно позвонив 050-687-6348, или подъедем в указанное вами место и время и заберем сами.
Можно также перечислить средства для закупки необходимого на карту *"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

Приємна новина! Нам перерахували гроші:
на картку Тетяни прийшло +1996 грн. 
Фінансовий звіт тут 

А ще нам принесли дитячі малюнки. Завтра покажу декілька шедеврів)))
Дякую усім за допомогу!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## Rini

Як і обіцяла, демонструю деякі дитячі шедеври. Малювали діти з різних міст України, які приїхали до нас відпочивати. 
Дякуюємо нашим хлопчикам та дівчаткам за роботу і позитивні емоції, які ми зможемо подарувати солдатам.

----------


## Rini

Під час відпустки наші хлопці завітали в гості в Іллічівськ. Прийшли подякувати за допомогу, яку отримали від місцевих волонтерів. Поспілкувалися, домовилися про подальшу співпрацю. А ще - скористалися можливістю повернутися у дитинство: намалювали кілька малюнків на згадку. Я встигла цей процес зафіксувати. 
Також на фото наші бійці з рукавичками, які подарували саме іллічівські волонтери. 
Дякуємо нашим колегам за підтримку!

----------


## Rini

Потрохи бираємо технічне обладнання для зв"язківців. Купили дуже їм необхідний роутер. Але це - лише початок. Далі буде.
Витрати (335 грн. на прилад + 27 грн. на пошту = 362 грн.) зазначені у звіті.
Вписали також грошові надходження - 100 у.е. 
Дякуємо нашим помічникам!

----------


## illusion2012

Здравствуйте.
Как вы смотрите на то чтоб на каждом входе/выходе на всех рынках Одессы(а потом по всем городам Украины) поставить прилавки для сбора продуктов и материальной помощи "бойцам, раненым, беженцам, бездомным и сиротам"?
Каждый понимает, что не у всех есть возможность и желание искать кому помочь. По большей степени люди заняты насущными делами и не могут и не хотят отрываться от повседневности даже несмотря на боевые действия у себя под носом.
Если так сделать и поставить на каждой точке большой плакат с подобным названием "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ", то можно будет собирать намного больше продуктов и денежных средств не отрывая людей от повседневной обыденной жизни(от которой многие так не хотят отрываться и воротят глаза если не могут или не хотят помочь нуждающимся).
Людям будет намного проще и удобнее сделав для себя закупки на рынках, передавать часть из них при выходе и заранее планировать свои покупки, и растраты с учётом помощи нуждающимся в общий волонтёрский фонд "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ".
Поверьте мне, народ обязательно будет покупать часть продуктов именно для этой цели и это будет не только картошка или яйца, а и много других разнообразных продуктов так необходимых другим людям. Так же обязательно будут и денежные пожертвования от очень многих людей, от которых вы даже не ожидаете никакой помощи.
Если каждому торговцу раздать плакат с призывом для покупателей "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ. КУПУЙ ЧАСТКУ ВІД УСЬОГО ЩО ТОБІ ТРЕБА ДЛЯ НУЖДЕННИХ, І ТИ ВРЯТУЄШЬ МІЛЬОНИ ЖИТТІВ.",  то люди с удовольствием будут это делать и в будущем у всех нас войдёт это в привычку и станет национальной идеей которую когда-то 2000 лет назад пропагандировал Иисус Христос.

----------


## Rus

> Как вы смотрите на то чтоб на каждом входе/выходе на всех рынках Одессы(а потом по всем городам Украины) поставить прилавки для сбора продуктов и материальной помощи "бойцам, раненым, беженцам, бездомным и сиротам"?


 Спорный вопрос. К сожалению, под волонтеров сейчас косит достаточно много мошенников, и я сам не дам ни гривны, ни картофелины волонтерам, если я не уверен, что моя помощь будет доставлена конечным адресатам (поэтому предпочитаю оказывать посильную помощь через проверенные каналы).
Получается, что для реализации вашего предложения на каждом рынке нужен не только плакат, но и промоутер, а тогда много средств придется тратить еще и на самих промоутеров (не все согласятся стоять бесплатно).

----------


## Rini

Спасибо большое за предложение и инициативу.
Мы рассматривали и этот вариант тоже. Но были вынуждены отказаться.
Многие одесские волонтеры используют этот способ. И не всегда удачно. Потому что к такому же способу часто прибегают мошенники, увы. Поэтому у людей доверия нет. И доказать, что ты работаешь честно, очень сложно. А доверие для нас очень важно. У нас есть чеки, документы на покупки. Но все равно доверие - это основа.

----------


## Rini

Срочно! Машина наших подопечных не может вернуться на базу, а следовательно ребята сидят в чистом поле без возможности выбраться оттуда даже за едой и водой! Резина пришла в окончательную негодность. Пока идет "работа" с ответственным за это "лицом" (а это дело не одного дня), ребята просят любую резину б/у, которая продержится хотя бы две-три недели. На УАЗик нужны 4 ската 235/75 R15. Очень просим помочь! Заберем из любого района Одессы. Тел.050-687-63-48

----------


## Rini

Огромное спасибо всем, кто откликнулся на наш крик о помощи и внес свою лепту в решение проблемы. Особая благодарность Остапу из Николаева, который сразу позвонил и передал для ребят необходимые колеса. Из Николаева они уже отправлены прямиком в Мариуполь. Еще раз огромное волонтерское и человеческое спасибо Остапу!

----------


## Rini

Пришли посылки с закупленными нами "нужностями" для военных - комп. мышки и наушники для радиоразведки. Хотим поблагодарить интернет-продавцов за скидки на товары для военных!!!
Расходы - 163+706+80(услуги НП)=949 грн. Расходы в отчете 
Собираем посылочку дальше. Просим помочь!
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислять на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Спасибо всем за помощь и поддержку!!!

----------


## Rini

Огромное спасибо волонтеру Зоряне Трухиной за помощь нашим подопечным!!! Наши мальчики получили первые 10 аптечек и остро необходимые им две электроплитки. Теперь стоит вопрос об обучении хлопцев, ведь они и понятия не имеют о тактической медицине. 
Для приготовления пищи в полевых условиях *ОЧЕНЬ нужны две газовые плитки с баллонами 8-9 л.* Пока готовят на костре, но были случаи, когда из-за дождя двое суток сидели на консервах. После дождей землянка-блиндаж оказались залитыми грязной водой, пострадали вещи и лежанки. Спасибо, соседи-морпехи приютили и помогли!
Помощь можно приносить на ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488), на.Ланжероновскую, 3, предварительно позвонив 050-687-6348, или подъедем в указанное вами место и время и заберем сами.
Можно также перечислить средства для закупки необходимого на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": *4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Rini

После артобстрела пару дней назад наши ребята остались без связи. Поэтому задержались с отчетом. 
Сегодня прислали фотографии скатов, полученных из Николаева от Остапа, а также тех лохмотьев с дырками, которые стояли на УАЗике до того, как...
Вторая электроплитка от Зоряны Трухиной тоже добралась до хлопцев.
Огромное спасибо всем, кто помог и продолжает заботиться о наших военных!
Для двух бойцов закупили комплекты "британки" б/у, спасибо продавцу за адекватную цену и подбор нужных нам размеров курток и штанов! Расходы - 2х600=1200 грн. Финотчет
Собираем посылочки дальше. Просим помочь!
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислять на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": *4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Rini

Приємна новина!
На картку Тетяни надіслано 500 грн.
Ми всім дівочим колективом волонтерів дякуємо Михайлові за підтримку.
Традиційний фінансовий звіт тут.

----------


## Кулаченко

А то,что ваша "помощь" помогает убивать мирных граждан вашей же страны-это нормально?

----------


## Rus

> А то,что ваша "помощь" помогает убивать мирных граждан вашей же страны-это нормально?


 А то, что в результате "защиты русскоязычного населения" военными/"добровольцами" и зэками одной некогда братской северной страны погибло более 7.000 мирных граждан - это нормально?

----------


## Rini

Небольшой фотоотчет по нашим подопечным. Передали ребятам наколенники и налокотники от ильичевских волонтеров. Спасибо им большое за постоянную поддержку!!!!
Парни очень довольны. Впрочем, просто посмотрите на их довольные лица - и все станет понятно. 
Но от них поступила еще одна просьба: нужны рюкзаки - 10 штук. Средств на их закупку не хватает. Поэтому очень просим неравнодушных людей помочь. 
Средства можно перечислять на карту *"ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

З великим задоволенням, від щирого серця, 
від імені усієї нашої групи волонтерів 
та всіх наших підопічних воїнів 
*вітаємо з Днем народження нашу дівчину-вогонь, нашу Марину.* 
Якщо кудись треба з’їздити за покупками - це робить Марина.
Якщо треба йти домовлятись - без Марини ну ніяк!
Щоб ми не робили, Марина завжди підтримає і допоможе. 
Зі святом тебе, красуня! 
Гарного тобі настрою, наснаги і розумних людей навколо!
*Любимо тебе!!!*

----------


## Rini

Наши подопечные из подразделения радиоразведки наконец вернулись на базу и смогли прислать отчет о последней посылке, отправленной две недели назад. Посылку поделили между двумя группами, поэтому на фото часть отправленного. Вторая будет позже.
Большое спасибо волонтеру Елене Грековой за помощь!
Спасибо всем, кто вложил частичку себя в помощь!
Из ближайших потребностей - закупка формы и рюкзаков на 50-60 л (для подразделения спецназа). 
Еще нужно 50 м кабеля для антенны (уличный) на 50 Ом (стоимость около 900 грн). Просим помочь в сборе средств на необходимое!
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислять на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Rini

Сьогодні з самого ранку ми почали дзвонити усім військовим, яких знаємо. Усіх із задоволенням вітали зі святом - з Днем захисника України. 
Хлопців багато, з кожним хотілося поговорили, кожного особисто привітати. 
Але дивна річ... Іноді я не встигала і слова сказати, як вони вже кричали: "Зі святом вас!!!". Кажу: "та зачекайте, це ж я маю вас привітати! Дайте хоч слово сказати!". А мені у відповідь: "Ні-ні! Ми воюємо на одному фронті, а ви - на іншому. І нам без вас - ніяк. Передайте там усім вітання!!!". Передаю! 
Усіх, хто хоч якось допомагає і підтримує українську армію, - вітаю! 
Усіх, у кого в родині є військові, - вітаю! Але найперше вітаю всіх, хто має відношення до ВСУ, Погранслужби, ВМС, Нацгвардії, добровольчих батальонів... 
УСІХ-УСІХ ВІСЬКОВИХ ВІТАЮ З ДНЕМ ЗАХИСНИКА УКРАЇНИ!!!
Нехай Бог вас береже, герої! Дякуємо вам за все!!!
(на фото - одні за наших підопічних у формі, яку ми їм купили )

----------


## Rini

Еще одна проблема - разведчики получили новую антенну, а кабеля к ней нет. То есть он есть, но не подходит по параметрам (вместо 50 Ом на складе есть 75-омный кабель). Необходимо 50 м кабеля RG-8-49П. 
Через несколько дней очередная группа разведчиков отправляется на восток Украины. Как известно, дровами для обогрева и приготовления пищи бойцы обеспечивают себя самостоятельно. И очень просят приобрести для них бензопилу. 
Заказали для подразделения спецназа необходимые им рюкзаки, после оплаты которых на карте практически не останется денег. Просим помощи в покупке этих двух необходимостей.
Помощь можно приносить на ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488), на.Ланжероновскую, 3, предварительно позвонив 050-687-6348, или подъедем в указанное вами место и время и заберем сами.
Можно также перечислить средства для закупки необходимого на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": *4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

Предприняты все усилия по выдавливанию из тыловой службы ремонта многострадальной кровли и самого помещения радиоразведки. Ответ - "Денег на это нет и не ждите!" Ждать нельзя, еще одну зиму с дождями и снегом здание не выдержит, а вместе с ним и установленная на нем ОЧЕНЬ дорогостоящая антенна. Все, что соизволили сделать тыловики - это прислать инженера и составить дефектный акт (без указания расценок и суммы затрат, ИБО "нет смысла"). Поэтому в срочном порядке обращаемся за помощью к неравнодушным патриотам - приобрести стройматериалы. Очень нужны также желающие помочь разведчикам (строителей среди них нет, как нет их и в составе в/ч) провести работы по ремонту кровли.
Специфика "нашей" кровли заключается в том, что по ней постоянно будут ходить (для обслуживания находящихся на кровле антенн), поэтому покрытие должно быть предназначено для физических нагрузок. Также необходима помощь в прокладке новых (наружных) ливневок, а для этого требуется профессионал со специальным пробойником.
Работы нужно произвести в кратчайшие сроки, дождевая вода потоками льется на аппаратуру, компьютеры и пр. ценности.
Примерный перечень и объем работ - на приложенном акте.
По всем вопросам звоните 050-687-6348.
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислять на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Мега

Куда можно завезти мужские вещи?есть теплые

----------


## Rini

Доброго дня! 
Адреса: вул. Маршала Говорова, 2, будівля автошколи. Попередньо дзвоніть за телефоном (096) 263-24-88, бо я тепер "живу" в іншому кабінеті і ви туди самі не зможете пройти. Отже, дзвоніть! Я чекатиму))))

----------


## Rini

Нарешті можемо звітувати про покупку, яку зробили більше тижня тому. 
Купили хлопцям 5 рюкзаків: 3 великих і ще 2 - трохи менших. Треба було більше, але грошей на це не вистачило. Вирішили хоча б частково задовольнити потреби бійців. Тільки-но отримали від них фотозвіт. Обличчя, як завжди, закриваємо. Але хлопці передають вам усім вітання!
       
Фінансовий звіт - тут (оплата товару відбулая 30 листопада). Ми майже на нулях. Проблема з дахом, про яку я розповідала трохи вище, залишилася відкритою.

----------


## Rini

Забула ще додати, що на руки нам передали 200 гривень (внесені у звіт 1 грудня).
Дякуємо за підтримку!

----------


## Rini

Наши две хронические больные - УАЗ-452 и ЗИЛ-131 подразделения радиоразведки опять требуют реанимации!
Бойцы просят прислать самое первоочередное.
На УАЗ-452 (на фото с комментариями):
1. Фланец крепления барабана ручного тормоза к раздатке
2. Ремкомплект карбюратора К-126Г
3. Ступичные подшипшики - 4 шт.
4. Крестовины карданного вала - 2 шт.
5. Резина (можно б/у) – 2 шт. («универсал» 215/90-15С);
6. Замок двери с ручкой
7. Лампочки (ближний-дальний свет, жигулевские подойдут, 55Вт/70Вт)
8. Привод спидометра.  . (Из письма - "Скорость нашего движения определяем по частоте мелькания столбов и деревьев на обочинах")
9. Нигрол зимний - 3 л

На ЗИЛ-131:
1. Датчик температуры охлаждающей жидкости (в карбюраторе)
2. Ремкомплект карбюратора К88А. Комплект прокладок под карбюратор.
3. Герметик DoneDeal термостойкий силиконовый красный (DD6726), 85 г
4. Головка компрессора (в ней трещина)
Очень просим помочь в сборе и отправке на Восток необходимых запчастей!
Помощь можно приносить на ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488), на.Ланжероновскую, 3, предварительно позвонив 050-687-6348, или подъедем в указанное вами место и время и заберем сами.
Можно также перечислить средства для закупки необходимого на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Спасибо всем, кто помнит о наших бойцах!

----------


## Rini

Еще из потребностей подразделения. Лето и теплую осень ребята как-то пережили без проводки в помещении, к зиме эта проблема обострилась. Проводки в здании практически нет! Вместо розеток торчат в лучшем случае заизолированные провода! Хлопцам некуда даже включить обогреватели-дуйки. Также полностью вышел из строя электрочайник...
В списке потребностей:
1. Электрочайник (на 18 человек хотя бы 2 шт.)
2. Розетки (16А) - 15 шт.
3. Выключатели - 7 шт. (3 двойных и 4 одинарных)
4. Цоколи - 7 шт.
5. Крышки на дозы - 7 шт.
6. На удлинители: кабель двужильный 1,5х2 - 20 м, планка розеток на 3 гнезда - 4 шт., вилки - 4 шт.
7. Изолента - 3 мотка.
8. Лампочки 100Вт - 100 шт.
Из других потребностей:
1. Электрообогреватели-дуйки - 2 шт.
2. Фонарь с аккумулятором, помощнее (для патрульного)
3. Моющее средство для посуды, губки, стиральный порошок, мыло хозяйственное и туалетное, 2 ведра и таз.
4. Противогриппозные средства (типа Фервекса, Фармацитрона), чеснок, лимоны... К зиме появилась необходимость в продуктах быстрого приготовления - вермишель "Мивина", сухие борщи, супы (готовят на полевой кухне).
5. Всегда нужны - носки и семейные трусы! Если будет плотная х/б ткань типа постельной - трусняки пошьем сами!!!
Как всем нашим военным, ребятам будет приятно получить подарки "под елочку" - кофе, чай, сладости.
Если есть ненужные гирлянды и елочные игрушки - хлопцы будут очень рады!!!
Другие радости - на ваше усмотрение! Сюрпризы любят и большие мальчики, особенно вдали от дома...
Помощь можно приносить на ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488), на.Ланжероновскую, 3, предварительно позвонив 050-687-6348, или подъедем в указанное вами место и время и заберем сами.
Можно также перечислить средства для закупки необходимого на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).

----------


## Rini

Чудова передноворічна новина!
Знову з’явився наш Чарівник! Приніс святкові подарунки для наших підопічних!
"Електричні" подарунки - точно за списком. Саме те, що бійці замовляли. 
Тепер хлопцям буде, що робити на свята))) 
 


А ще отримали вд Чарівника гроші - 2000 грн. Використаємо на те, що ще залишилося з потреб (чайники і т.д.). Фінансовий звіт тут

Ще раз дякуємо за допомогу!!!

----------


## Rini

В целях экономии средств будем отправлять все необходимое с машиной, идущей в группу с частичной ротацией (10 января). 
Так что есть еще немного времени собрать необходимое.
Помощь можно приносить на ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488), на Ланжероновскую, 3, предварительно позвонив 050-687-6348, или подъедем в указанное вами место и время и заберем сами.
Можно также перечислить средства для закупки необходимого на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Спасибо тем, кто помнит и помогает!

----------


## merckator

Сегодня перекинул на карточку 200 грн, ребятам всего самого наилучшего в Новом годи и главное- вернуться живимы. Волонтёрам БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за Ваш труд

----------


## Rini

ДЯКУЄМО, merckator!!!!!
На картку справді прийшло 198 грн. (мабуть, 2 грн. - банківська комісія). Фінансовий звіт тут 
Чудовий подарунок на свята!!!! 
Усіх-усіх: і колег-волонтерів, і наших помічників, і всіх військових, і кожного громадянина України - усіх вас ми із задоволенням вітаємо зі святами! 
Нехай в нашій країні нарешті буде МИР! Це - найбільше і найщіріше наше побажання!

----------


## Rini

Отримали на картку Тетяни ще 500 грн.!
Дякуємо за підтримку!
Фінансовий звіт тут.
Усіх зі святами!

----------


## Rini

Так, ще трохи приємних новин. 
До нас вчора завітала Інна. Передала їжу та смаколики, які зробила своїми руками.
Отже посилочка для хлопців тепер буде не тільки корисна, а й смачна! 
А ще Інна передала 200 грн. Дякуємо!
Крім того, вчора наша Марина, не дивлячись на погоду, поїхала за покупками. 
Купила чайники, навушники, ліхтар та засоби для миття посуду. 
Таким чином, враховуючи все, що ми УСІ РАЗОМ зібрали/купили за останні дні, нам вдалося майже повністю закрити один зі списків першочергових необхідностей.
Це дуже і дуже важливо. Дякуємо усім, хто допомагає!
Продовжуємо працювати над іншими проблемами. Але впевнені, що разом - переможемо!
Як завжди, фото і фінансовий звіт надаємо.

----------


## Rini

Наши подопечные уже сами себе раздобыли буржуйки, поэтому дуйки для обогрева уже не требуются. Так что "электросписок" потребностей точно закрыт.
Поэтому мы переключились на "автосписок". Закупили сегодня запчасти для УАЗика.
Расходы - 1635+90+95=1820 грн.
 

Финотчет здесь
Из авто-потребностей остались только колеса 215/90-15С "универсал", б/у, 2 шт. 
Будем рады помощи!

----------


## Rini

У кого есть (можно рабочие б/у) ненужный в хозяйстве DVD-проигрыватель с гнездом для флешки, мышка, аудиоудлинители на 3 м (гнезда 3,5 и 3,5 мм) - поделитесь с хлопцами из радиоразведки! В конце недели уходит машина!
Помощь можно приносить на ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488), на.Ланжероновскую, 3, предварительно позвонив 050-687-6348, или подъедем в указанное вами место и время и заберем сами.
Можно также перечислить средства для закупки необходимого на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК":* 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).*

----------


## Rini

Огромное спасибо Алиму Карвацкому за очень нужную нашим разведчикам "штуковину"!

Сделали последние покупки - и посылки уехали в знакомом направлении...
 

Спасибо всем, кто помог нам отправить очень нужные вещи!
Расходы сегодня - 242+60=302 грн. Купили звуковые карты и полиэтилен на окна. 
Фото прилагаю. Финансовый отчет здесь.
Еще раз ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо каждому, кто помог решить столько проблем и вопросов! 
Фотоотчет о получении будет позже.

----------


## Rini

Наконец мы получили долгожданный отчет!
В день отправки мы буквально в последние минуты закинули ребятам коробку с запчастями, привезенную хорошим Человеком Борисом. Фото тогда сделать не успели, сейчас прилагаем. Огромное спасибо Боре и всем-всем, кто вложил частичку своей жизни в эти потребности хлопцев! 
Посылка доехала, ребята передают привет и благодарность! 
 
Напоминаю, что помощь можно приносить на ул. Маршала Говорова, 2 (здание автошколы), в будние дни с 10.00 до 18.00 (телефон: 096-263-2488), на Ланжероновскую, 3, предварительно позвонив 050-687-6348, или подъедем в указанное вами место и время и заберем сами.
Можно также перечислить средства для закупки необходимого на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).

----------


## Rini

И еще большое спасибо Зоряне Трухиной за буржуйки, фаршированные вкусняшками, для наших подопечных!
Вместе - победим!!!

----------


## Rini

и вот подаренные буржуйки в работе ))

----------


## Rini

Безграничное Спасибо неравнодушной к проблемам армии и общества Одесситке, пожелавшей остаться неизвестной, за 1000$ на нужды наших подопечных!!!
Финансовый отчет здесь (в графе "валюта")

*ВНИМАНИЕ! У нас есть изменения*.
По личным причинам у меня больше нет возможности принимать помощь в офисе на ул. М.Говорова, 2. 
Начиная с понедельника 01.02.2016 помощь* можно приносить на Ланжероновскую, 3* (предварительно позвонив 050-687-6348 - из-за отсутствия света и тепла в здании используем только как склад) или 096-263-2488. Или подъедем в любой район Одессы, Ильичевска, заберем сами.
Средства для закупки необходимого по-прежнему можно перечислить на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Rini

Наконец-то форум работает. Можем отчитаться.

По просьбе ребят раздобыли для них трубы для канализации - ведро под умывальником совсем пропиталось неприятными запахами... 
Во вторник трубы с коленцами уехали с машиной технической поддержки. 
Также отправили один большой рюкзак на выездную бригаду. 
Спасибо всем, кто помогает нам помочь военным!

----------


## Rini

Продолжаем наши отчеты за последние дни.

Наша Марина ездила по делам в воинскую часть наших подопечных. К биг-боссу, так сказать. Думала, полчаса - и обратно...
Но задержалась на пять часов. Прошлась по казарме, штабу, территории... Заглянула, понюхала, пощупала.
В казармах относительно чисто, но очень холодно - градусов 12, не больше. Отопление от практически умершей котельной, трубы старые. Убили санузлы - все прогнило, холод собачий!

----------


## Rini

Это - элитная в/ч радиоразведки, которая ежеквартально занимает первое место в Украине!!!
Полазила по складам. Склад стройматериалов и мебели - пустой! То есть - вообще!!! Да и самому зданию склада требуется ремонт - изнутри местами через крышу видны облака, на трещинах в стенах до сих пор (даже при плюсовой температуре) - лед! Бетон разрушился до арматуры...
Заявки на стройматериалы достаточно толстой стопочкой лежат на полочке в сейфе. Ответ один - выделить при поступлении финансов...
Один из подполковников не выдержал, скромно попросил... если есть возможность... хоть немного... самого необходимого... сделаем своими руками... Остальные гордо молчат о проблемах, кутаясь в бушлаты в своих кабинетах.
В общем, просят кровельную битумную смолу - нужно срочно перекрыть склады. 2-2,5 тонны. Об остальном и не мечтают.
Будем искать! Если у вас есть возможность помочь нам в поиске, можно и б/у - будем ОЧЕНЬ благодарны!
Помощь можно приносить на Ланжероновскую, 3 (предварительно позвонив 050-687-6348 - из-за отсутствия света и тепла в здании используем только как склад) или 096-263-2488. Или подъедем в любой район Одессы, Ильичевска, заберем сами.
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислить на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
На фото в красных кружочках - небо...

----------


## Rini

На картку Тетяни надійшло +500 грн. Дуже вдячні вам за підтримку!!!! 
Фінансовий звіт.

----------


## Rini

Обращаемся к автомобилистам.
Возможно, у кого-нибудь завалялось что-то из этого списка? Можно б/у, но такое, чтобы можно было пользоваться.
Парни будут благодарны и мы тоже)))

----------


## n-ghost

Информация по реставрации в/ч актуальна? Туда еще что-нибудь нужно?

----------


## Rini

> Информация по реставрации в/ч актуальна? Туда еще что-нибудь нужно?


 Здравствуйте!
Все актуально. На этой неделе в в/ч были специалисты, которые осматривали крышу. Продумываем детали ремонта. Погода еще не устойчива, начинать работы рановато. Но у нас идет подготовительный процесс. Собираем ЛЮБЫЕ строительные материалы. В/ч в таком состоянии, что пригодится ВСЁ!!!
Если есть возможность чем-то помочь - мы будем очень благодарны. Заедем, куда нужно, и все заберем.

Звонить можно по этим телефонам:
(050) 687-63-48 - Марина.
(096) 263-24-88 - Ирина.

СПАСИБО за то, что не равнодушны!

----------


## Rini

Пока идет подсчет специалистом количества материалов и объема работ для ремонта крыши (там сложная конфигурация, круглая с надстройкой-фонарем), появились новые проблемы и потребности.
В в/ч наших подопечных есть только одна возможность получить жилье - построить его самому. Есть помещение неиспользуемого ангара (раньше там был автопарк части), ребята строят перегородки, утепляют металлические стены, настилают полы и т.д. Месяц назад прибыли шестеро мобилизованных и им просто негде жить! Пока ютятся у тех, кто уже построился. Начали строительство еще одного жилого блока. Но материалов нет. Кое что скинулись-купили, цемент милостиво выдали из "внутренних резервов". Очень нужны стройматериалы:
- Деревяные балки 10х15 см. по 5м.= 6 шт.
- Песок - мин 1 тонна
- Шпаклевка старт = 4 мешка
финиш = 6 мешков
- Гипсокартон – 4,5х5 м. (потолочный 9,5 мм.) = 22.5 м2
- Саморезы 45 мм. – 1000 шт.
- ДСП или OSB той же толщины – 4,5х5 м. = 22.5 м2
- Пенопласт (потолок) или минвату 50 мм – 4,5х5 м. = 22.5 м2
- Пенопласт(стена) = 2,5х4,5 м. = 11.25 м2
- Линолеум = 5х5 м. = 25 м2
- Клеенка плотная = 5х5 = 25 м2
- Дверные петли = 2 шт. (дверь пока "откидная")
- Врезной замок с ручкой = 1 шт.
- Плафон наружный = 2 шт.
Кроме того, в рабочем помещении - убитый линолеум, за который постоянно кто-то цепляется. Латаный-перелатаный. Нужен кусок 5,5 м шириной 3 м, можно б/у, достаточно плотный.
Самое главное сейчас - это крыша над аппаратным залом, деньги бережем именно на эти цели. А на жилье для бойцов просим помочь стройматериалами.
Помощь  можно приносить на Ланжероновскую, 3 (предварительно позвонив 050-687-6348 - из-за отсутствия света и тепла в здании используем только как склад) или 096-263-2488. Или подъедем в любой район Одессы, Ильичевска, заберем сами.
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислить на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!

----------


## Альсанна

добрый день!
прошу прощения за оффтоп. вот в этой теме благотворительной продажи комнатных растений : 

http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1735746&p=60200694#post60200694

выставлены, в том числе, лоты для сбора денег для данной темы (помощи нашим морпехам).
так что, сделав взнос в общее дело по велению души, вы можете также добавить красоты в ваше пространство.

лоты буду еще добавлять.

+++++++++++++++++

сегодня купили стапелию за 80 грн. Деньги перевела на карту 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).

----------


## Rini

Гроші вчора отримали! Дякуємо дуже, Альсанна! Хто б міг подумати, що навіть квіти стануть у пригоді! 
80 гривень - на нашому рахунку!
Фінансовий звіт тут.

----------


## Rini

После долгих поисков вышли на минимальную стоимость (при сохранении надежности и качества) ремонта крыши радиоразведки. К сожалению, своими силами ремонт полностью провести не сможем - круглая крыша с надстройкой по центру в виде восьмиугольной усеченной пирамиды, да еще с окнами) - опять же, в целях той же надежности лучше обратиться к профессионалам с гарантией. Расценки на работу минимальные, стоимость материала тоже. 
Возможны некоторые изменения в смете в разделе "воронки" - пока не можем окончательно определиться с их видом, уточнить это можно будет только в процессе разборки старых водостоков.
В ближайшие дни завозим материалы и начинаем работы. Но немного не хватает на оплату работы и последующий ремонт разрушенных стен и потолка. 
Очень просим помочь дособирать необходимую сумму!!!
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислить на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Желающим передать что-либо лично для ребят - звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина).
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Альсанна

продано еще одно растение (через FB). за него пожелали дать 400 грн. Деньги переведены на карту 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).

прошу подтвердить получение. спасибо!

----------


## Rini

> продано еще одно растение (через FB). за него пожелали дать 400 грн. Деньги переведены на карту 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
> 
> прошу подтвердить получение. спасибо!


 Отримання грошей підтверджуємо! Альсанна, дякуємо за допомогу!  :Vvenkegif: Отримали у вашій особі постійного помічника і надзвичайно цьому радіємо. Ви приклад того, що хто хоче - шукає можливості, а хто не хоче - лише виправдовується.
Гроші, які були перераховані на карту Тетяни, внесені в нашу базу.
Ще трохи почекаємо стабільно теплої погоди - і починаємо активно працювати над дахом у в/ч.

----------


## Rini

Ще одна приємна новина!
Щойно отримали на картку Тетяни 500грн. 
Не знаємо, хто герой цієї події, але дякуємо йому!
Фінансовий звіт тут.

----------


## Rini

31 марта мы поменяли имеющиеся у нас 1000 дол. по курсу 26 грн/дол и оплатили стройматериалы и водостоки для крыши в Чабанке. 
Расходы - 19134,50 грн благодаря сделанной фирмой скидке почти в 5000 грн! Огромное спасибо за такую помощь!!! Финансовый отчет здесь (все последние изменения указаны 31 марта)
Вчера утром (5 апреля) машина со стройматериалами прибыла в в/ч и работа закипела! 
Водостоки установлены, горелки горят, кровельный материал ровными полосочками покрывает нашу нестандартную крышу!
В ходе ремонта выяснилось, что одних расходов удастся избежать, но появились другие. О них расскажем чуть позже, после принятия окончательного решения командиром.
      

Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислить на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Желающим передать что-либо лично для ребят - звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина).
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Rini

Докупили два рулона рубероида (не хватило) и - крыша закончена!!! В понедельник оплатим кровельные работы и приступим к ремонту наружных стен, которые тоже испещрены трещинами.
Огромное спасибо ребятам, быстро, аккуратно (чересчур, как сказали военные) и грамотно (обрезков при круглой крыше почти не осталось!) выполнившим сложную работу!!!
Расходы - 957,70 грн. Финансовый *отчет здесь*
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислить на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Желающим передать что-либо лично для ребят - звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина).

Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Rini

Крыша отремонтирована, оплачена и даже протестирована прошедшим сильнейшим дождем! Звонил подрядчик, интересовался результатами (крыша все-таки сложная). Все отлично!!! Ни одной протечки!!!
Последние оплаченные расходы - природный газ и сами работы по ремонту - 1718,40 + 5307,00 + 63,68 (услуги банка) = 7088,08 грн. Финотчет здесь (смотрим расход за 19 апреля).
Огромное спасибо всем, кто участвовал в этом очень нужном деле - от военнослужащих подразделения! Ну и от нас, конечно...

Осталось защитить от осадков наружные стены здания, потребуется штукатурка для наружных работ и фасадная краска. Площадь стен около 300 кв.м, потребуется примерно 30 (возможно больше из-за щелей и неровностей) мешков, это около 6000 грн.   Плюс акриловая краска - еще 1000 грн. 
Просим помочь собрать необходимую сумму!
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислить на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Желающим передать что-либо лично для ребят - звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина).
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Rini

В общем, у нас и праздники - не повод расслабляться. Наш волонтер Марина снова побывала подопечных. Итог таков: мы безумно рады, что с помощью одесситов смогли отремонтировать крышу на очень важном объекте. Но... бытовые условия у военных по-прежнему аховые. И мы намерены шаг за шагом решать эти проблемы. Надеюсь, это у нас тоже получится. Дальше - рассказ самой Марины.

Не подумайте, что это зона АТО... Больше года назад под Одессой "появилась на свет" вновь созданная в/ч радиоразведки. Половина состава ПОСТОЯННО находится в даже более приближенных к линии разграничения местах, чем другие рода войск (специфика), часто бывает и пересекает эту линию... Но там - боевые условия!
А здесь...
Условия, в которых вынуждены уже год находиться бойцы, просто невыносимы! Рабочий кабинет мало того, что вмещает двух-трех офицеров, там еще и их жилье! Помещение для рядового состава (сейчас там находится около 70 чел.) - это просто огромная комната, даже не отделенная от общего коридора! В этой "спальне" нет никакой мебели, кто смог - приспособили оружейные и приборные ящики под тумбочки, шкафчики сколочены из выброшенной кем-то мебели... Высушить белье, вещи, берцы негде. Разваливающиеся окна на зиму затянули пленкой, вместо двери - тоже пленка!
Заявки на КЭЧ видела, ответы (известные) тоже.
Боксы под машины с аппаратурой со щелями в крыше, большую часть проржавевших ворот заварили, так как от ветра они выпадают из стен.
..
Рассказывать можно много, честно - я очень расстроилась вчера... Командир части обратился за помощью, долго извинялся и сказал, что все инстанции пройдены - последняя надежда на волонтеров...
Даже не знаю, с чего начать...

В первую очередь просят защитить технику, помочь с крышей и проводкой электричества. Техники много, включая машины радиоразведки, БТР, заправщик, и пр., боксы большие, два по 1526 кв. м плюс склады, которые пока невозможно использовать из-за той же проблемы - 460+370 кв. м. Очень нужны какие-то столы, стеллажи (запчасти лежат просто на полу, ремонт производится тоже на бетонном когда-то полу).
Провод - трехжильный медный сечение 2,5 (или алюминий 4), двужильный алюминий 2,5.
Необходима ЛЮБАЯ мебель - для документов, оргтехники, сидения, шкафы для одежды, тумбочки... Хлопцы непритязательны, рукастые (починят, подкрутят). Транспорт заберет с любого района города, предпочтительнее Поскот
Очень нужен хотя бы один, но лучше два сейфа!
Оргтехника - системники, принтер, копир.
Стройматериалы - плиты ДСП, гипсокартон.
Будем рады любой информации и помощи.

Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислить на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Желающим передать что-либо лично для ребят - звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина).

----------


## Rini

еще фото вдогонку

----------


## !!!Ромашка!!!

могу отдать 2 принтера, один старенький, а второй новый пару раз им только пользовались, но они без картриджей

----------


## Rini

> могу отдать 2 принтера, один старенький, а второй новый пару раз им только пользовались, но они без картриджей 
> Вложение 11138835Вложение 11138836Вложение 11138837Вложение 11138838Вложение 11138839


 Это же великолепно, Ромашечка!!!!
Очень надо!! Берем!!!! Забираем с руками и ногами!!!!
Спасибо огромное за помощь!!!

----------


## Rini

Получили от небезразличной одесситки два устройства "3 в 1"! На днях передадим в в/ч. Огромное спасибище Ане за подарки, а также за помощь в их доставке!  
Напомню, ребятам ОЧЕНЬ нужна любая мебель для пустых помещений казармы и кабинетов - шкафы, столы и стулья, стеллажи, тумбочки!!! Заберем, снесем, вывезем из любого района города!!!
Очень нужен хотя бы один, но лучше два сейфа!
Стр  ойматериалы - плиты ДСП, гипсокартон.
Провод - трехжильный медный сечение 2,5 (или алюминий 4), двужильный алюминий 2,5.
Ну и основная статья расходов - крыша!!! 

Будем рады любой информации и помощи.
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислить на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Желающим передать что-либо лично для ребят - звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина).

----------


## Rini

Сюрпризы - это очень приятно! Это поднимает настроение е боевой дух!
Огромное спасибо Богдану за пленку и сюрпризы-вкусняшки!
С ближайшей посылкой отправятся нашим подопечным!
Есть еще одна просьба от ребят. Остро необходимо небольшое устройство для приготовления пищи и кипячения чайника - газовая горелка с баллоном ок. 9-10 л, который можно заполнять на автозаправке. Этого хватает на один выезд на группу.
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислить на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Желающим передать что-либо лично для ребят - звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина).

----------


## Rini

Обстановка на востоке напряженная. Ночью был артобстрел, потерь нет, но пострадала постройка под кухню. Собираем посылку. У кого есть ненужные кухонные принадлежности, поделитесь с ребятами!
Очень нужно как-то поддержать, порадовать хлопцев!
Просим помочь вкусняшками и другими сюрпризами!
Кто хочет присоединиться к отправке посылки - звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина).
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислить на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).

----------


## !!!Ромашка!!!

Есть для ребят немного печенья,сможет кто-то приехать забрать?

----------


## Rini

Огромное спасибо Ане и Юле за помощь в сборе посылки!
Вкусняшки и другие продукты первой необходимости, а также пленка для перекрытия блиндажа и кухни уехали нашим подопечным!
Собираем вторую посылку, которую будем передавать с машиной частичной ротации 27-го.
Заказали две газовые горелки с баллонами по 605 грн. (со скидкой) - готовить на костре разведчикам сами понимаете... Две мобильные группы по 10 чел. сидят на сухпайке!
Финансов катастрофически не хватает! Просим помочь!!!
Кто хочет присоединиться к отправке посылки - звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина).
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислить на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).

Разом переможемо!

----------


## Rini

У нас сегодня приятное событие: снова встретились с нашим Волшебником)))
Он оставил подарок - 5000 грн. Сказал: "На ремонт".
Сейчас вот сидим, подсчитываем, решаем: какую именно дыру заткнуть в первую очередь? То ли продолжить ремонт предыдущего здания (где уже починили крышу), то ли помочь в ремонте еще одной крыши, то ли... В общем, выбор у нас большой. Проблем столько, что не знаем, с какой начать.
Если у кого-то будет возможность помочь - будем очень благодарны.
Финотчет о последних поступлениях здесь.

----------


## Rini

Плюс 500 грн. от неравнодушного охотника и рыбака - на горелки для хлопцев! Говорит - "Понимаю!". Спасибо, Ваня!
И тут же звонок от подопечных - нужен двужильный провод для внутренних помещений, длина 200 м, сечение 4 (алюминий), ну или 2,5 - медь.
И снова просим помочь!
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислить на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!
Финотчет *здесь*

----------


## Rini

Получили на почте две газовые горелки для ребят. Сразу передали одну командиру одной из групп, вторая уедет на место своей работы через неделю, с частичной ротацией. Если бы можно было заснять видео "танцев туземцев" вокруг горелок!
Расходы - 1210 грн + 88 грн (НП) = 1298 грн.
Фінансовий звіт

----------


## Rini

Сьогодні відсвяткували День прикордонника України. 
Чудове свято справжніх чоловіків. 
Ми із задоволенням привітали хлопців, які довгий час були нашими підопічними, а тепер залишаються нашими друзями. На щастя, зараз вони вдома. Тому маємо змогу допомагати іншим військовим. Але не забуваємо і про цих героїв, які багато місяців провели в АТО. Щиро вітаємо вас, наші рідненькі! Будьте здорові! Радіємо, що ви у нас є! Пишаємося вами!
(на фото - наші бійці проходять навчання з медичної допомоги)

----------


## Rini

Теперь у наших ребят в Чабанке, вместо вечно ломающегося от нагрузок электрочайника, есть вот такой 3-литровый красавец! Уже опробован, одобрен, обласкан, назван Самвелом!
Большое спасибо, Игорь! Хлопцы в восторге!

----------


## Rini

Завезли в Красноселку нашим подопечным мебель от Анны и ее сына Никиты. Огромное спасибо вам!!!
Наконец закинули принтер/сканер, а также очередной самовар от одесситки с ул. Филатова!
Спасибо всем небезразличным к судьбе военных!
Вместе - прорвемся! Сохраним!! Приумножим!!!

----------


## Rini

Купили сегодня для ремонта в в/ч 300 м провода для внутренних работ. Расходы - 849 грн.
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!
Финотчет

Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислить на карту "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна).

----------


## Annu_шка

> Завезли в Красноселку нашим подопечным мебель от Анны и ее сына Никиты. Огромное спасибо вам!!!
> Наконец закинули принтер/сканер, а также очередной самовар от одесситки с ул. Филатова!
> Спасибо всем небезразличным к судьбе военных!
> Вместе - прорвемся! Сохраним!! Приумножим!!!


 Мы не знали, что вам и это нужно, но у нас есть еще устройство "три в одном" - принтер, ксерокс, сканер. Его только нужно заправить.
пс. Вам  спасибо. И ребятам.

----------


## Rini

> Мы не знали, что вам и это нужно, но у нас есть еще устройство "три в одном" - принтер, ксерокс, сканер. Его только нужно заправить.
> пс. Вам  спасибо. И ребятам.


 ой, если есть возможность, то "три в одном" заберем с удовольствием!

----------


## Rini

Очередная поездка в часть - и очередные проблемы. 
В боксе недавно упала плита, цементная, с потолка. На машину с аппаратурой. Повезло - плита зацепилась за трос, и в таком виде замкомчасти ЛИЧНО отгонял автомобиль из опасного места! 
Что бы там ни говорили про нашу армию - но герои и просто настоящие люди не только на поле боя, они - в повседневной жизни! 
Дыру в крыше прикрыли старым шифером, но он не спасает от частых в этом году дождей. На фото видны фрагменты неба через "заплатку". Лужи стоят в гараже, сырость добивает старую технику.
Рядом еще одна плита готовится к обрушению.
Срочно нужно перекрыть крышу, иначе бокс придет в полную негодность!
И еще одна срочная просьба, на которую не откливается руководство. Машины выезжают на задания БЕЗ ТЕНТОВ !!! Разлезшиеся на куски тенты уже невозможно эксплуатировать. Возить бойцов и грузы в открытом постороннему глазу кузове - думаю не надо объяснять.......
Нужна ткань на тенты, пошьем своими силами. Старый тент нам выдадут "во временное пользование" для снятия точных мерок. Тенты на Камазы, база 4,5 м. Ориентировочно нужно около рулона (50 м) тентовой ткани.
Просим помощи в сборе средств на закупку ткани и ремонт крыши!
Средства для закупки необходимого можно перечислить на карты "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна) или 5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).

----------


## Rini

Сколько человек может жить в одном помещении?
На первом фото - месяц назад - в огромной комнате проживало 68 военных. В течение недели туда должны подселить еще 76 мобилизованных. Между новенькими и старенькими возвели импровизированную стену из шкафов, найденных в части. 
Есть желающие провести хотя бы одну ночь в коллективе почти 150 чел.?
Предложение от руководства "свыше" - поселить в шатрах. Для этого нужны ЦЕЛЫЕ палатки, туалет и душ к ним, организовать подвоз пищи и само место принятия ее... Средств нет, поэтому - кучно, но весело.
Есть небольшое помещение около 80 кв. м, куда можно поселить часть бойцов, но нужен ремонт. Потолок зашпаклевать, стены возвести, двери вставить, проводку разнести, окна застеклить. Освежить все это краской, перенести кровати - и хоть части ребят создать более не менее человеческие условия службы!
Набросали план, прикинули основные потребности.
Кое-что удалось уже добыть - брус для стен завезли, немного шпаклевки есть.
1. Гипсокартон   стеновой (станд. лист 2,50х1,25) - 60 листов.
2. Саморезы (40-50 мм) - 2000 шт.
3. Минвата - 90 кв. м.
4. Двери межкомнатные, канадка, 80-90 см шир., высота 2,05-2,10 - 4 шт.
5. Краска стеновая, для внутренних работ - пока 50 л.
Еще нужно для автомобилей радиосвязи.
1. Розетки наружные с крышечками - 30 шт.
2. вилки для удлинителей - 30 шт.
3. Автоматы на 32А - 15 шт.
Пока лето и есть возможность делать ремонт с открытыми окнами, просим срочно помочь - материалами (звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина).) или переводом средств на закупку необходимого на карты "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна) или 5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).

----------


## Rini

Большое спасибо, Анна!
Еще один сканер/принтер для ребят!

----------


## Rini

Загрузили еще одну машину мебели для военных из Красноселки! Огромное спасибо, Юля и Тарас!
Теперь у меня дома в прихожей развалился вот такой зверь - старый убитый тент для Камаза. Срочно ищем возможность закупить брезент для тентов! 
Просим срочно помочь - материалами (звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина).) или переводом средств на закупку необходимого на карты "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна) или 5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).

----------


## Rini

Огромное спасибо Ярославу, Андрею и Станиславу, передавшим нашим подопечным в Красноселке мебель и стройматериалы (к сожалению все не успела сфотографировать)!!!
Бортовой "Камаз" был загружен под завязку, пришлось даже отказаться от письменного стола...
Вместе - дотянем до светлого будущего!
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Rini

Общими усилиями удалось насобирать почти все материалы для ремонта крыши склада! Последняя ласточка - нужно кровельное оцинкованное железо, 67 кв.м!
Пока нет дождей, сможем защитить склад и все, что в нем хранится (сейчас под пленкой)!!!

Просим срочно помочь - материалами (звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина).) или переводом средств на закупку необходимого на карты "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна) или 5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).

----------


## Rini

Вчера получили на карточку 200 грн. Благодарим Ангелину!!!
Мы сейчас стараемся собрать все нужные материалы для ремонта еще одной крыши, так что рады каждой вашей помощи. 
Спасибо!
Финотчет

----------


## Rini

Закупили и сегодня передали нашим подопечным кровельное железо. Все материалы на крышу собраны!!! С понедельника начинаем перекрывать!!!
Расходы - 3397, 28 грн.
Каждый раз поражает та неиссякаемая энергия и энтузиазм, с которым ребята, независимо от звания, бросаются в бой с любой проблемой и трудностью!
И сами заряжаемся оптимизмом.

Продолжаем помогать военным!!!
Финотчет

----------


## Rini

УРРРРРРА!!!!
Получили на руки 6000 грн.!!!
Теперь мы сможем еще больше помочь ребятам с ремонтом!!!!
Спасибо Волшебнику, не забывает нас!!!  
Финотчет

----------


## Rini

Назрела еще одна проблема.
Две недели назад одну из групп наших подопечных накрыло артобстрелом. Результат - двое легко раненых и еще одного бойца, майора, старшего группы, завалило в блиндаже. Сейчас его уже переправили в Одессу. будет еще три недели лежать в гипсе. Неугомонный майор просит для своей оставшейся на посту группы шатер-палатку взамен разбитого блиндажа. Есть возможность купить подходящую палатку с отверстием под дымоход буржуйки, непромокаемую двухслойную, на 8 человек, за 2500 грн. Просим помочь собрать нужную сумму или вдруг у кого-то есть ненужная палатка 15 кв м.
Звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина). Номера карт "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна) или 5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).

----------


## Rini

Спасибо за такую оперативность!
На карточку Марины поступило +500 грн. Сумма внесена в отчет
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО дарителю!
Работаем дальше!

----------


## Rini

В процессе ремонта выяснилось, что одно из окон здания, на котором мы заменили кровлю, реставрации не подлежит. Очень нужно срочно раздобыть металлопластиковое окно, можно не новое, без подоконника и отлива. Главное, чтобы открывалось и плотно закрывалось!
Размеры - 550х1840 мм.
И снова обращаемся за помощью, может у кого-то есть ненужное, после аккуратного демонтажа окно.

----------


## Rini

Приношу глубочайшие извинения! По техническим причинам задержала отчет на несколько дней!
Очень стыдно и срочно исправляюсь.
10 сентября получили +500 грн. на карточку Татьяны от Руслана Валерьевича.
13 сентября получили +800 грн. наличкой от Александра.
Огромное вам спасибо!!!
Информацию о потребностях, планах и расходах обновлю как можно скорее.
Еще раз приношу извинения!
Финотчет

----------


## Rini

А теперь об основном!
Процесс перекрытия и укрепления крыши немного притормозился, не хватило песка для заливки. Спасибо хорошим людям, песок завтра подвезут (угрожали отобрать песок обратно, если упомянем имена - шутка, конечно!). Остальные материалы есть.
Следующий этап - двери. Двери склада и казармы. Они уже практически не выполняют свои функции, да и НЕ ПОЛОЖЕНО, чтоб они были сделаны из деревянных реек!!!
Очень нужен металл для дверей (как всегда, делать будут сами военные).
1. Уголок металлический 70х70 - 40 м.
2. Труба профильная прямоуг. 20х30 (или на замену уголок 50х50) - 80 м
3. Лист толщиной 2 мм (ширина лучше 1,20 м, но непринципиально) - 25 кв. м.
4. Навесы под сварку (10-ка или 12-ка) - 16 шт.
Как всегда, мы постараемся минимизировать расходы, но всё же денег не хватит, судя по всему. 
Поэтому просим помочь собрать необходимые материалы или сумму!!!
*1 октября у наших подопечных праздник - 85 лет части.*ъ
Кто хочет присоединиться к поздравлению военнослужащих части - звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина). Номера карт "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна) или 5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).
Выстоим - только вместе!!!

----------


## shell1989

я проверил они хорошие и без кидал

----------


## Rini

Вчера наши подопечные отмечали 85 лет воинской части. В праздновании принимали участие не только служащие в части, но и те, кто в прошлые годы вкладывал в нее частичку себя - экс-командир части, офицеры на пенсии. Какие все-таки замечательные наши большие мальчики! А улыбки! А шашлыки! А интеллектуальный юмор!!!!!
От нашей волонтерской команды ребятам - флаги Украины и вкусняшки! "В отместку" - памятная юбилейная медаль! Приятно!!!
Уезжать не хотелось...

----------


## Rini

И снова о потребностях.
На металл для в/ч не хватает чуть больше 2000 грн.
Напомню список:
1. Уголок металлический 70х70 - 40 м.
2. Труба профильная прямоуг. 20х30 (или на замену уголок 50х50) - 80 м
3. Лист толщиной 2 мм (ширина лучше 1,20 м, но непринципиально) - 25 кв. м.
4. Навесы под сварку (10-ка или 12-ка) - 16 шт.
Погода ухудшается, срочно нужен тент для КАМАЗа. Шить будем сами - ребята отремонтировали и установили промышленную швейную машинку, которая возьмет брезент. Нужны средства на ткань (45 м) и установку люверсов.
К новой антенне необходим специальный 4-жильный медный кабель (60 м) - около 600 грн.
У ребят в зоне АТО снова проблемы с запчастями, список остро необходимого вышлют на неделе.
Это то, что ОЧЕНЬ нужно!!!
Кто хочет помочь материалами или финансами - звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина). Номера карт "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна) или 5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).
Выстоим - только вместе!!!

----------


## Rini

УРРА!!!!!
+1000 грн. на карточку Татьяны!!
 :smileflag: Максим, спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!!  Вы прямо нас спасаете))) 
Нам осталось еще немножко - и мы закупим нужные материалы!!!!!
Очень-очень рассчитываем, что всё получится!
Финотчет

----------


## Rini

Оле-оле-оле-оле!!!!
Я прыгаю до потолка! 
Еще +500 грн. на карточку Тани!
Нам осталось чуть-чуть!! Цель близка и мы сделаем ЭТО!!!!
Руслан, СПАСИБО!!!!! Вы еще один наш супермен!!! 
Финотчет

----------


## Rini

Ну надо же, как бывает... 
На улице такая непогода, такой ветер и дождь... 
А люди ПРОДОЛЖАЮТ ПОМОГАТЬ!!! 
На карточку Татьяны +1000 грн. 
Я боюсь сейчас что-то неосторожное сказать, потому что необходимые для ремонта материалы мы еще только будем заказывать/закупать, но кажется... Кажется, действительно всё получится!!!
Имя нового героя - Сергей!!! Спасибо, Серёжа!!! Большое наше девчачье-волонтерское СПАСИБО!
Ну и да, Сережа для нас тоже  А почему бы и нет? Принес такую радость в такой ненастный день. 
Финотчет

----------


## Rus

Я дико извиняюсь за глупый вопрос - а почему ваши (наши) подопечные не обращаются в административно-хозяйственные службы МО? У них и материалы должны быть, и люди, или хотя бы ресурсы.
Или обращались, но получили отказ?

----------


## Rini

Ну почему глупый? Вполне уместный вопрос! Большинство наших просьб проходит через заявки командиров специальной службе КЭЧ, которая занимается обеспечением военных всем необходимым, с разными резолюциями (от отказа с указанием причины до "Выделить при наличии финансирования", то есть нескоро). Наглядный пример - ДВУХЛЕТНЯЯ переписка с КЭЧ по поводу крыши в Чабанке. Все заявки в течение этого времени с ответными резолюциями в наличии (ксерокопии), при желании любой, кто участвовал в сборе средств на крышу, имеет право узнать, куда пошли его пожертвования, и ознакомиться с документами. Мы не можем ждать, пока там, наверху, абсолютно незаинтересованные в этом начальники создадут нормальные условия для работы военнослужащих, а главное - для всего, что может приблизить нашу победу и окончание войны! Поэтому обращаемся за помощью к вам, тем, кому мир дороже войны!
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!
Все буде Україна!!!  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Rus

Спасибо за ответ - лаконично и доступно.
И спасибо за то, что вы не опускаете руки!

----------


## Rini

Надзвичайний!!! Чудовий!!! Святковий день!!!
 :smileflag: *День Захисника України!!!* :smileflag: 
Справжнє свято, народжене разом з болем і великим горем, яке спіткало Україну. 
Але тим ціннішим є для нас це свято. Бо тепер усі ми, як ніколи раніше, цінуємо наших хлопців в українській військовий формі.
За ці кілька років довелося зустріти їх дуже багато. Хоча, звичайно, їх значно-значно більше. Їх тисячі!
І кожному з них ми вдячні за їх силу, сміливість і надійне плече, яке вони підставили, рятуючи наш світ.
 :Vvenkegif: Дякуємо вам, хлопці! Кожному! КОЖНОМУ!!! :Vvenkegif: 
Вітаємо від щирого серця! Нехай вас Бог береже!
Ну і нашим підопічним - окремий привіт! 
P.S. Звичайно, на фото - наші підопічні))) Це вони так тренуються, щоб завжди бути напоготові)))

----------


## Rini

Начинаем расхлебывать последствия урагана..

Штормовой ветер сорвал листы шифера со складов в воинской части. Пока идет подсчет масштаба ущерба, предварительно около 25 листов шифера улетело в разных направлениях и возврату не прежнее место не подлежат...
В понедельник выезжаем в часть, будут фотографии и точное количество необходимого...

Вы все понимаете, что крыша - это главное в здании! Мы вынуждены попросить у тех, кто помог нам насобирать на металл для дверей, разрешения потратить часть средств на авральные работы по перестилу части крыш!

Если вдруг у кого-то есть возможность передать военным шифер и шиферные гвозди - будем счастливы все вместе!

По прогнозу дожди, небольшие на неделе, со следующих выходных - затяжные, поэтому - СРОЧНО !!!

----------


## Rini

Отчет начну с приятных новостей.
Огромное спасибо Павлу за 20 листов шифера для наших подопечных!  Полностью вопрос с крышей это не решает, но всё-таки помощь - огромная!
Теперь следующий неотложный вопрос.
Еще несколько военных из подшефной в/ч отбыло на восток. Срочная просьба от ребят - закупить несколько радиодеталей для сигнализации. Общая сумма - 1248 грн (без доставки).
Мы посовещались и приняли решение купить, используя те средства,которые были собраны на другие цели. Да, планировалось всё несколько иначе, но по ходу ситуации приходится перекраивать средства. Уверена, что здесь, дома, мы всё равно как-то выкрутимся и вопросы решим. А там... там наша поддержка важнее и нужнее. 
А чтобы в отчете всё равно было больше позитива, сообщаю такую деталь: большинство разработок наших подопечных в дальнейшем имели продолжение, некоторые изделия ставили на производственную линию. По результатам работы наша часть уже много лет занимает первое место по Украине. Так что мы (вместе с вами!) можем гордиться ребятами. 
На всякий случай оставляю реквизиты. Если кто-то готов помочь - будем благодарны.
Марина: тел. 050-687-6348
Ирина: тел. 096-263-2488
Карты "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна) 
5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).
 

Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Rini

Мы с утра получили потрясающую новость:
на карточку Татьяны поступило +5970 грн. :smileflag: 
А это означает, что мы можем купить ВСЁ, что запланировали на этом этапе.
К сожалению, имени того, кто переслал деньги, я не знаю.
Но это не мешает поблагодарить Человека! 
СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО!!! СПА-СИ-БО!!!!
Вы даже не представляете, насколько это важно.
В общем, мы пошли делать закупки))) давно пора! :ssssss: 
*Финотчет* прилагаю, разумеется

----------


## Rini

Итак, пора отчитываться.
1) Закупили тот самый металл, на который долго собирали нужную сумму. 
Резали на части, перевозили, загружали/разгружали... Но в итоге всё уже на месте. 
Расход - 12456 грн.
2) Закупили/получили "запчасти" к сигнализации. Пришлось собирать "с миру по нитке" - в разных местах. Оплата с карты, сканы прилагаются.
Расход на общую сумму 1234,56 грн. + 220 грн. доставка.
3) Купили и передали ребятам ящик (20 кг) шиферных гвоздей - для починки крыши. 
Расходы - 385 грн.

Все расходы внесены в *Финотчет* . Накладные/чеки/платежки и т.д. - прилагаются.
Мы вместе с военными говорим ВСЕМ огромное СПАСИБО за такую нужную помощь!
С такой поддержкой у нас всё обязательно получится!!!!

----------


## Rini

Нужны кнопочные стационарные телефоны, можно б/у в нормальном рабочем состоянии!
Может, кто-то отказался от услуг проводной телефонной связи, а аппарат лежит без дела? Поделитесь с военными, плиз!
Телефоны нужны в связи со сменой аппаратуры связи.
Звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина), договоримся, подъедем, заберем.
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Rini

Закупили еще одно нужное устройство. В целях экономии средств было решено установить давно снятые с производства, но проверенные и надежные модемы. Нашли комплект б/у на OLX, проплата на карту. Расходы 180,90 грн.
Спасибо за возможность помогать военным!!!

----------


## !!!Ромашка!!!

Добрый день, есть один телефон панасоник

----------


## Rini

Дорогие помощники!!!
Спасибо, что не бросаете нас))))
Ромашка, телефон у нас есть. Марина обязательно сегодня позвонит, как освободится!
Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Rini

1. Огромное спасибо, Анна, Елена, Павел и Руслан за телефонные аппараты для наших подопечных!!! Выручили!!!!
2. Получили посылку с модемами. Расходы пересылки НП - 45 грн.
Закупили спецкабель для антенны, расходы - 565 грн. Всего - 610 грн.
На днях едем отвозить всю эту радость в часть.

----------


## Rini

3. Уже точно есть как минимум еще одна задача. 
Очень нужен радиатор на ГАЗ-66, с нижним креплением!
Надеемся на помощь: запчастью или деньгами!
Вопрос нескольких дней!
Стоимость радиатора - 5000 грн.
У нас осталось 1661 грн, не хватает 3500 грн.
Финотчет

Помочь можно, позвонив по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина), или переводом на карты. Номера карт "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна) или 5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Rini

+2500 грн на карту Марины - на радиатор от Романа!
Огромное спасибо!!!
Осталось 1000 грн - и мы сможем купить и отправить ребятам крайне необходимую им прямо сейчас деталь!
Финотчет

----------


## Rini

Вчера поздно вечером на карточку Татьяны было перечислено 1000 грн. 
Как сказала Таня: "Такие новости радуют даже посреди ночи".
Спасибо огромное, Руслан, что постоянно нам помогаете!!!
*Финотчет*

----------


## Rini

Уффф, эпопея с радиатором для ГАЗ-66, находящемся сейчас в секторе, успешно завершена! 
Благодаря помощи, советам, перепостам в Фейсбуке удалось найти и закупить нужную запчасть! Спасибо, друзья! 
На наши просьбы в ФБ отозвался хозяин одной из авторазборок, который пожелал остаться неизвестным. Первый отосланный им радиатор оказался неисправным, после установки и проверки потек. Отослали обратно. В понедельник получили второй, практически новый. После проверки хлопцы дали "добро", после чего мы оплатили радиатор. В итоге сумма получилась меньше планируемой, что вообще шикарно!!! 
Расходы - 2525,12 грн.
Еще раз огромное спасибо всем, кто помог нашим подопечным!!!
Финотчет

----------


## Rus

Поздравляю всех девушек, ведущих эту тему (Ирина, Марина, Татьяна, может еще кто-то, кто остался за кадром) 
и всех, кого они своим терпением и трудолюбием мотивируют помогать нашей армии,
с праздником - Днем волонтера!
А завтра не забываем поздравить наших военных (передайте им наши искренние поздравления и пожелания побыстрее вернуться домой) с днем Вооруженных сил Украины!
Вместе победим наших врагов!
Згинуть наші вороженьки як роса на сонці!
Слава Україні!

----------


## Rini

Оце так!!! Ви не забули!!!
Величезна подяка за привітання! Нам дуже-дуже приємно!!!
Але щоб ми могли зробити без допомоги усіх інших одеситів? То ж це і Ваше свято також!!! Святкуємо разом!
Ми вдячні кожному з Вас!
Разом у нас все-все вийде, ми в цьому впевнені! Інакше і не може бути!

А завтра... Так, завтра у наших захисників теж свято. Таке не забудеш, це точно))))

----------


## Rini

Любі захисники Вітчизни, дорогі наші хлопці! Прийміть щирі вітання з Днем Збройних сил України!
Козацької мужності, дідівської гідності, батьківської мудрості, незламної сили волі та віри у власні сили. Нехай оптимізм, спокій та гарний настрій завжди крокують поряд. Мирного неба, благополуччя та процвітання нашій державі!
День Збройних сил України — це насамперед свято на честь тих, хто нині захищає територію нашої країни від ворогів, піклується про безпеку та зміцнення обороноздатності Української держави. Це свято хоробрих військовослужбовців, завдяки незламному духу яких наша країна досі лишається суверенною незалежною державою.
І, нарешті, 6 грудня — свято усіх чоловіків, які бережуть спокій та мир у наших оселях, цих турботливих лицарів, завжди готових підставити сильне плече чарівній половині людства.
Тож від нас вам - повага, подяка та любов!

----------


## Rini

Две новости. Обе важные.

1. поступило на карту Татьяны +1200 грн. К сожалению, не знаю, кто это был, но всё равно передаю дарителю ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо! Нувыпоняли: 
Финотчет. 

2. В понедельник уходит очередная группа частичной ротации.В связи с разделением группы возникла необходимость продублировать кухонную утварь - сковороду, кастрюлю, казан примерно на 3 литра (группа из 6 чел. остается без посуды). Может у кого-то есть ненужные? Будем очень благодарны! Также необходимы зимние с утеплителем полиуретановые сапоги с утеплителем-вкладышем - в полях месиво из почвы, снега, воды, берцы не выдерживают (размер 43-й, подойдет для всех из группы, так сказать дежурные). В крайнем случае сапоги купим, но вдруг у кого-то найдется? 

В понедельник в 4 утра выезд группы, собираем необходимое до вечера субботы.

Заранее благодарны за помощь!!!

Если можете помочь - *набирайте Марину: 050-687-6348.* Она подъедет, заберет. 
Кстати, Мариш, громогласное тебе спасибо, что носишься по свету, как белка, в поисках всего необходимого))) Любим тебя)))) :smileflag:

----------


## Rini

Немного запоздавший отчет.

В понедельник в 6 утра машина частичной ротации отбыла. Мы успели передать ребятам то, что было нужно.
Огромное спасибо хозяюшке Юлии, которая выделила из своих запасов практически новые сковороду и казан-кастрюлю!
На 7-м км купили ребятам чайник и сапоги с утеплителем. Расходы - 158+200=358 грн. Финотчет

Пусть наших ребят Ангел-хранитель бережет.

----------


## Rini

Дорогие наши помощники!
Мы давно тут не отписывались, поскольку с имеющимися вопросами как-то удавалось справляться. Например, Марина усиленно проводит работу с военными, чтобы по максимуму писали заявки по потребностям в разные инстанции, а не обращались к волонтерам.
Но сейчас ситуация другая. Как вы знаете, на востоке резкое обострение. И там сейчас нужно то, что выбивать по бумажкам бесполезно. Да и времени нет.
Одному из наших подшефных подразделений сейчас нужна поддержка. В списке срочных нужд:
1. Термосы (1,5 л).
2. Термобелье. 
3. Медицина (всё, что должно быть в аптечке).
4. Продукты (те, которые легко съесть в походных условиях (консервы, батончики и т.д.) + чай, кофе).
По медицине будем как-то разбираться своими силами (тут много нюансов и сложностей). 
А вот со всем остальным просим помощи! 

Напоминаю номера наших карт "ПРИВАТ-БАНК": 
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна) 
5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).
Звоните по тел. 050-687-6348 (Марина) или 096-263-2488 (Ирина), договоримся, подъедем, заберем.

Постараемся собрать посылку как можно быстрее. Отправлять планируем в пятницу.

Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Rini

Сьогодні вранці закупили п'ять термосів по 1,5 л.
Вартість кожного - 226 грн.
Отже, витрати складають: 5*226=1130 грн.
*Фінансовий звіт*
Збір коштів і речей продовжуємо. 
Нагадую, що збираємо посилку для хлопців, яку будемо надсилати у п*ятницю.
Усім небайдужим дякуюмо за допомогу!

----------


## Rini

Плюс один комплект термобілизни у нашу скарбничку! Отже, ще одному бійцю буде тепліше там, на сході.
Олексію, дуже Вам дякуємо за допомогу!!!
Збір речей і продуктів триває. Відправляємо посилку завтра.
Наші банківські карти: 
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна) 
5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).
Дзвоніть за телефонами: 050-687-6348 (Марина) або 096-263-2488 (Ірина).

----------


## Rini

Отримали від Руслана +500 грн. на картку Тетяни!
Дякуємо!
Фінзвіт
Посилка до хлопців вже поїхала. 
Продукти та медицину купили за власні кошти, тому тут не відзначаємо.
Ще раз дякуємо за допомогу!

----------


## Rini

ну ось і відгуки хлопців)))
Дякуємо всім, хто допоміг зібрати необхідне!!!

----------


## Rini

Дякуємо Олександру Олександровичу за комплекти термобілизни.
Також отримали від нього 1000 грн. 
Будемо збирати нову посилку. Початок вже є)))) Думаю, будемо відправляти на наступному тижні. Хто може і хоче - долучайтесь! 
Наші банківські карти: 
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна) 
5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).
Дзвоніть за телефонами: 050-687-6348 (Марина) або 096-263-2488 (Ірина).
Нарушай закон подлости - помогай людям!
Фінзвіт

----------


## Rini

Приємна новина!
Наші хлопці передають усім вітання!
Повернулися з чергового завдання... На щастя, усі в нормі. Для нас такі новини - найкращі! Тому ділюся  з вами позитивним настроєм!

----------


## Rini

Зима закончилась и время ремонтов пришло!
Снова обращаемся за помощью, ибо в бюджете заложены финансы только на капитальный ремонт, а текущий... Текущий ремонт - это любой ремонт до практически полного разрушения сооружения или техники. Увы...
До наступления морозов и осадков в в/ч успели сварить двери из того металла, что мы закупили. В целях экономии было решено сделать не две двойные двери, а пять одинарных, поэтому этой зимой намного теплее стало сразу в пяти помещениях!!!
Двери сияют новизной. Осталось утеплить еще две двери, остальные сделаны полностью.
Погода наладилась, продолжаем перекрывать крышу склада радиотехники. Материалы мы закупили еще в прошлом году, но из-за непогод ремонт был законсервирован.
*Очень нужна бетономешалка на месяц (с возвратом!)*. Чем раньше, тем лучше - ребята готовы в бой!
И еще одна просьба - сделан внутренний ремонт в секретке, поменяны окна, *нужна арматура на решетки на окна, 100 м.*
Просим помочь!
Наши реквизиты: карты Привата
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна),
5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).
Позвонить можно по тел. 096-263-2488 (Ирина) или 050-687-6348 (Марина)

----------


## Rini

Дождь работе не помеха! Выходной - тоже не повод!
Арматура закуплена и доставлена в часть. Расходы - 2732 грн.
Продолжаем поиски бетономешалки для военных, нужна на месяц!
Спасибо всем, кто помог закрыть эту потребность в/ч!!!
Финотчет

----------


## Rini

Все почалося саме з них. 
Вони були першими, хто не вагався і пішов захищати Україну.
Дякуємо вам уклінно, хлопці!
І світла пам'ять тим, хто так і не повернувся....

----------


## Rini

После долгого перерыва - новости от наших подопечных.
До этого вопросы удавалось решать самостоятельно, но вот сейчас - снова нужна помощь.
Речь идет о ремонте. Кое-какие стройматериалы удалось получить от руководства части, но полностью надежный ремонт фасада нашего многострадального здания, в котором мы год назад сделали новую крышу, сделать не получится. Нужны стройматериалы!
1. Грунтовка Polimin - 40 л
2. Штукатурка фасадная Polimin - 2 мешка
3. Шпаклевка фасадная Polimin ШЦ-10 - 3 мешка
4. Краска фасадная акриловая - 1 банка (16 кг)
5. Краска черная - 1 банка (3 л)
6. Краска белая - 2 банки (по 3 л)
7. Краска серая - 1 банка (3 л)
Напомню - внутри здания находится дорогостоящая аппаратура разведки, которая координирует работу групп в зоне АТО! Из-за трещин в фасаде в здании повышенная влажность и грибок на стенах!
Наши реквизиты: карты Привата
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна),
5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).
Позвонить можно по тел. 096-263-2488 (Ирина) или 050-687-6348 (Марина)
Спасибо!

----------


## Rini

Дуже вдячні *Tyrant* за дуже швидку реакцію на попередній пост про допомогу. Вже наступного дня отримали від нього 2000 грн.
Неймовірно! Можемо продовжувати ремонт! 
Так, в нас є ще не вся сума, але я впевнена, що все інше ми надолужимо. Прорвемося!
Уклінно дякуємо за підтримку! 
Фінзвіт

----------


## Rini

Добра новина!
Вчора на картку Марини надійшло ще +1000 грн.
Отже, на наступному тижні закуповуємо матеріали на ремонт!
УРРА!!!
Це ще один крок вперед! Завдяки вашій допомозі! 
Павле, діякуємо!
Фінзвіт

----------


## Rini

Закупили сегодня стройматериалы для ремонта фасада, самое необходимое на ближайшие недели.
Расходы - 2230,14 грн.
Дальше будем смотреть по ситуации - стены сильно побиты временем и осадками.
Спасибо всем, кто помог сделать закупки!
Финотчет

----------


## Rini

Ремонт в части идет полным ходом! Через неделю станет известно, сколько стройматериалов нужно докупить на весь фасад.
Спасибо за помощь в закупке материалов!!!

----------


## Rini

Огромное спасибо, Павел, от бойцов нашего подшефного подразделения за тактические кроссовки!!! Ну и от нас, конечно, отдельная благодарность!
Ребята скоро отправляются в зону АТО и счастливы удобной для летней жары обуви!

----------


## Rini

Для связи на полигоне мобилизационного центра нужны 8 рабочих радиостанций, работающих в одном диапазоне частот, с возможностью настроить их на нужную частоту. Радиус действия - до 500 метров.

И еще просьба! Нашему подразделению выделили несколько кабинетов в штабе ПивдОка. Мебели нет совсем, то есть геть зовсім!!! Нужны офисные или похожие столы, стулья, шкафы (подойдут стенки не очень романтического дизайна), диванчики. Машина и грузчики будут, вывезем на следующий за предложением день!
Спасибо всем, кто помогает!!!

----------


## Маркович

День добрый !

Могу попробовать через знакомых подобрать (у них была на складе мебель, не новая конечно, но можно что-то подобрать, думаю в крайнем случае на передок заберут).
А по-конкретнее можно ? Обычные офисные столы ? цвет ? размеры? количество ? если слегка побитое, подойдет ?

----------


## Rini

> А по-конкретнее можно ? Обычные офисные столы ? цвет ? размеры? количество ? если слегка побитое, подойдет ?


 Вітаю!
Там наш волонтер Марина відписалася вам, тож подивіться повідомлення, будь ласка. Зараз вона трохи "поза зоною", але потім обов'язково ще з вами зв'яжеться.
Дякуємо за допомогу!!!

----------


## oleg1984

мир не без добрых людей

----------


## Rini

И еще вот такая беда, на которую служба обеспечения реагирует привычной отпиской "за наявністю коштів".
Необходима труба полиэтиленовая д.32х2.0мм PN6 100 м - для обеспечения подачи воды в автопарк, обслуживание автотехники. Лучшая цена на 7м км - 10 грн./м. Всего 100 м.=1000 грн.
Просим помочь собрать эту сумму!
Для наглядности пару фото трубы, по которой сейчас вода пытается пробраться в автопарк...
Наши реквизиты: карты Привата
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна),
5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).
Позвонить можно по тел. 096-263-2488 (Ирина) или 050-687-6348 (Марина)

----------


## Rini

Отримали +1000 грн. на картку Тетяни від нашого помічника Руслана!
Тепер можна і трубами займатись)))) 
Дякуємо уклінно!
Фінзвіт

----------


## Rini

Закуплена труба и муфты. 
Делаем новый водопровод для автопарка нашей подшефной в/ч!
Расходы - 1003 грн.
Спасибо неравнодушным помощникам!
Финотчет

----------


## Rini

Есть вода в автопарке!!!
Пока трубы почти на поверхности, но роется траншея глубиной 70 см, чтоб защитить трубу в зимнее время.
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Rini

Из материалов, необходимых для завершения ремонта здания в/ч, и самое необходимое - штукатурку, шпаклевку и грунтовку. Общая сумма расходов - 1917,96 грн.
Спасибо нашим помощникам!!!
Необходимо еще докупить:
грунтовка - 8х124,86=999,04
штукатурка - 2х54,90=109,80
шпаклевка - 10х145,92=1459,20
краска фасадная 11х669,00=7359
Всего на сумму 9927 грн (по сегодняшним ценам).
Очень просим помочь в сборе средств на финальный этап ремонта здания радиоразведки!!! Сегодня мы чуток ушли в минус, но бросать начатое НЕЛЬЗЯ !!!
Наши реквизиты: карты Привата
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна),
5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).
Позвонить можно по тел. 096-263-2488 (Ирина) или 050-687-6348 (Марина)
Финотчет

----------


## Андрей72

Добрый день.
Я извиняюсь что не совсем по теме.
Кто то знает за эту контору: http://bfimpuls.com.ua/ ?
Это действительно фонд собирающий деньги для АТО ? 
Звонят третий день, активно и настойчиво просят помощь для АТО.
И вроде как помочь готов, но задней мыслью допускаю что развод.
Никто не слышал,не видел отзывов? 



Благодійна організація   “  Благодійний фонд   “  Імпульс нації  ”
01042,   М. КИЇВ, ВУЛИЦЯ ІВАНА КУДРІ, БУД. 20Б
ЄДРПОУ  41277801    МФО 337546,  
  р/р  26002055030164  у ПАТ КБ «ПРИВАТ БАНК»
ПРИЗНАЧЕННЯ ПЛАТЕЖУ "ДОПОМОГА В АТО № 155"

----------


## Rini

> Добрый день.
> Кто то знает за эту контору: http://bfimpuls.com.ua/ ?
> Это действительно фонд собирающий деньги для АТО ? 
> Звонят третий день, активно и настойчиво просят помощь для АТО.
> И вроде как помочь готов, но задней мыслью допускаю что развод.


 Добрый день! Нам знакомы многие волонтеры, в том числе и в Киеве, но с этими мы не сталкивались. Гарантировать что-либо тоже не рискнем. 
Можем лишь порекомендовать выбирать волонтеров, ориентируясь не на настойчивые требования, а на открытость и прозрачность деятельности.
Удачи!

----------


## Rini

Всем здравствуйте!
После долгого перерыва снова появились потребности и просьбы.
Для завершения ремонта здания радиоразведки нужны стройматериалы !!!
Шпатлевка, грунтовка, фасадная краска. Всего на сумму чуть больше 8000 грн.
Очень просим помочь собрать необходимую сумму!
Возможно, кто-то может помочь стройматериалами?
Звоните 050-687-6348.
Наши реквизиты: карты Привата
4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна),
5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина).

----------


## Rus

Поздравляю всех читателей и "писателей" этой темы (а особенно Татьяну и Марину) с Днем Волонтера!
Спасибо, что своей неиссякаемой энергией заряжаете нас помогать нашей армии!

----------


## Rini

Всем привет!
Давно мы не писали в этой теме. Постепенно, шаг за шагом, с вашей помощью мы решали здесь острые вопросы по помощи военным.
И нам удалось сделать действительно очень многое!  Когда ситуация немного стабилизировалась и наших собственных сил хватало для решения проблем, мы старались уже не тревожить форумчан. 
По тем средствам, которые были нами от вас получены, мы давали полный и развернутый отчет. Мы с пользой для дела потратили каждую гривню, которую вы нам присылали. 
И вот теперь, к сожалению, нам снова приходится попросить вас о помощи, потому что сами не справляемся.

В условиях близлежащей к серой зоне электричество "добывается" радиоразведчиками из дизельных генераторов и аккумуляторов. Для бесперебойной работы аппаратуры в полевых условиях не хватает переходного устройства. Часть денег у нас есть, спасибо Павлу за 2500 грн, остальную необходимую сумму (6000 грн) просим помочь собрать тех, для кого не безразлична судьбанаших военных.
Номер карты ПБ: 5168 7556 3082 0898 (Уварова Марина)

Всем спасибо! И с Новым годом каждого из вас!
Пусть сбываются все ваши планы! И пусть будет в Украине мир!

----------


## Rini

Получили +500 грн. от Сергея. 
Итого 3000 грн. на счете. 
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Rini

Всем привет.
Можем отчитаться о проделанной работе)
Огромное спасибо И. за купленный ребятам ИБП! Благодаря тому, что И. все расходы взял на себя, появилась возможность приобрести для ребят другие горящие нужности - 4 батареи к ИБП и набор автомобильного инструмента.
Безграничная благодарность всем тем, кто участвовал в сборе средств на помощь радистам! От меня, хлопцев и рядового Снежка! )
Подарки едут на восток НП. "Отчетные" фотографии пришлют чуть позже.
По расходам: 
затраты - 1229+1599=2828
3000-2828=172
Итого остаток на сегодняшний день: 172 грн.

Спасибо всем за помощь!

----------


## Rini

Все привет!
Посылки добрались до бойцов, вайбер пестрит благодарностями и фотографиями! Спасибо, друзья, кто порадовал разведчиков и сделал их работу надежной и бесперебойной!!!
Есть еще просьба по запчастям к ЗИЛу (свечи зажигания и патрубки радиатора), примерно на 1000 грн., 170 из которых у нас есть в остатке. И опять просьба помочь в сборе средств!
Очень хочется, чтобы автотехника не подвела в самый ответственный момент (каких бывает достаточно много при работе в серой зоне).

----------


## Rini

Всем привет!
Приятные новости! У нас есть финансовые поступления.
+100 грн от Светланы
+560 грн от Павла
+1500 грн от Антона.
Предыдущий остаток: 170 грн.

170 + 100 + 560 + 1500 = 2330 грн. 

Спасибо, теперь есть возможность купить запчасти!
Работаем дальше!

----------


## Rini

Всем привет!
Запчасти доставлены на место назначения.
Новые патрубки на радиатор и свечи зажигания будут установлены сегодня-завтра. 
2330-380-490=1460 грн.
Огромное спасибо всем, кто помогает!

----------


## Rus

Поздравляю топикстартеров с прошедшим днем волонтера!
Спасибо вам, что нашли нужные слова, чтобы привлечь меня к помощи нашей армии!
Спасибо, что помогали армии и помогли защитить нас от российской агрессии!

----------


## Rus

Вітаю тих, хто створи на ОФ цю гілку, з днем волонтера!
Дякую, що  знайшли потрібні слова, щоб долучити багатьох українців до допомогу нашій армії!
І хоч перемога досі не настала - разом переможемо!
І те, що вже рік в цій темі немає нових повідомлень - означає, що наша армія стала більш потужною та професійною, держава краще дбає про наших захисників, і допомога волонтерів саме армії вже не так гостро потрібна, як у 2014-му.
Хоча хто хоче - може допомагати армії іншими методами (наприклад, я для себе знайшов фонд "Повернись живим"), або, що зараз більш актуально, допомагати волонтерам у боротьбі проти Ковіду - наприклад, через фонд "Корпорація монстрів" та рахунок "Дихай".
Слава Україні!

----------


## Rini

> Вітаю тих, хто створи на ОФ цю гілку, з днем волонтера!
> Дякую, що  знайшли потрібні слова, щоб долучити багатьох українців до допомогу нашій армії!
> І хоч перемога досі не настала - разом переможемо!


 Дякуємо, Rus, за привітання!
Ви - один з тих, кто постійно нас підтримував і був поруч. Саме завдяки такій підтримці і вдалося зробити стільки важливих справ!
Наразі ми справді не допомагаємо так активно військовим, хоча постійно підтримуємо з ними зв'язок.
Але і у звичайному житті для волонтерів завжди знайдеться робота. І "Корпорація монстрів" - якраз приклад цього.
Уклінно дякуємо вам за те, що не складаєте руки і продовжуєте допомагати.
День волонтера - то і ваш день! Зі святом!

----------


## Rus

> Дякуємо, Rus, за привітання!


 Вибачте - щойно повернувся з 3-місячного бану, тому 5 грудня не міг вчасно привітати вас з днем волонтера!
Дякую за вашу енергію, вашу самовідданість, якою ви запалювали серця форумчан - разом ми допомогли нашій армії зупинити загарбників там, де вони зараз є!
Слава Україні!

----------


## Rini

Дякуємо за привітання, Rus!
Такої потреби у волонтерах, як раніше, в нашої армії зараз не має, але ми раді, що "стара гвардія" залишається поруч з нами і досі підтримує!
Зі святами вас!

----------


## Rus

Вітаю хазяїв групи з днем волонтера!
Знову армія та суспільство об'єдналися завдяки досягненню спільної цілі - перемоги над рашистами!
А головна роль в цьому об'єднанні належить волонтерам.
Знову дякую за вашу енергію, вашу самовідданість, якою ви запалювали серця форумчан!
Слава Україні! Слава ЗСУ! Разом до перемоги!
Смерть російським окупантам! смерть клятим ворогам!

----------

